#ubuntu-za 2011-01-24
<kbmonkey> Hope all had a good weekend. Back to the grindstone eh.
<superfly> hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hey superfly 
<kbmonkey> I spent the weekend in Newcastle. Long story short: A place with min WiFi.
<Kilos> good morning superfly and other guys
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Kilos> nê
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks bud
<Maaz> Kilos: np
<Kilos> see ya later need to use fone on other pc
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> lo everyone
<nlsthzn> Everyone working hard on this Sunny Monday in ZA land?
<superfly> yep
<nlsthzn> cool :)
<linuxboy> pretending to
<nlsthzn> haha
<Kilos> hi linuxboy nlsthzn  howzit
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Glad to see you back on the net...
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, linuxboy, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hiya :)
<Kilos> lo nuv gaan dit goed seun
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> nuvolari, 
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<nuvolari> werk net by alie af :P
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> nlsthzn: the company I work for just released 3 new sites, hence me working hard
<nlsthzn> superfly: Working hard is good... I intend trying it out this year :D
<Kilos> nuvolari, did you go for the cellc modem
<Kilos> Ian asks if the data expires every month or does it carry over
<Kilos> or anyone else that can help please
<Kilos> brb
<Morganvd> evening all
<superfly> hi Morganvd
<Kilos> hi Morganvd 
<nlsthzn> Hi *waves*
<superfly> anyone recommendations for ISP for uncapped ADSL?
<Tonberry> anyone know how to convince ISC DHCPd to listen on a tap device?
<Kilos> bad year 2011
<superfly> s/anyone/any/
<Kilos> ubuntu-za has become like a morgue
 * nlsthzn loves uncapped ADSL
<Kilos> mweb seems good superfly 
<Kilos> R219 a month 
<superfly> Kilos: that's just for 0.3Mbps, I'm going for the big guns, 4Mbps
 * nlsthzn hates Telkom's MoNoPoLy
<Kilos> hehe well done
<Kilos> superfly, do you have um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> the newish guys
<nlsthzn> The most expensive country in the middle east is still twice as cheap than SA :/
<superfly> Kilos: eh?
<Kilos> sec trying to think
<Kilos> they like competition to telkom
<Kilos> neotel
<superfly> they're worse than telkom
<Kilos> sorry , took a while
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> yeah, just when we thought you couldn't get worse
<nlsthzn> But isn't neotel partially owned by Telkom>
<nlsthzn> ?
<superfly> no
<superfly> not in the slightest
<Kilos> http://www.hotfrog.co.za/Products/Uncapped-Adsl
<Kilos> look there superfly 
<Kilos> http://imod.co.za/2010/03/21/south-african-uncapped-adsl-options/
<Kilos> there were some adds on the idiot box a while back  but i forget now. sorry
<superfly> Kilos: no worries, I'm looking for personal recommendations
<Kilos> ah
<linuxboy> superfly: mweb
<Kilos> confluency, wb
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom, ek is nog op vodacom
<nuvolari> noggie by 'n cell © sim uitgekom nie
<Kilos> lol ek het hom gese hy moet die mense vra wat dit verskaf
<Kilos> maar daai offer van 2g vir 149 is baie goed
<nuvolari> ja... maar as ek net 8kbps gaan kry help dit my niks :P
<Kilos> lol. so min
<nuvolari> ek dink nie c/© is goed gevestig hier nie
<nuvolari> nie eens vodacom is betroubaar hier nie
<Kilos> hulle adverteer dan dis wooooosh finig
<Kilos> vinig
<nuvolari> *vinnig
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> daai ding ja
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<kbmonkey> greets everyone
<superfly> evening kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hello superfly
<Symmetria> sup superfly
<kbmonkey> can someone please tell me, if I can get my blog added to the ubuntu ZA planet section, an how? ")
<superfly> hey Symmetria
<superfly> kbmonkey: have you signed the Ubuntu code of conduct?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I need to know a good sound card to buy
<Symmetria> but something, really really nice
 * Symmetria just bought himself a new sound system and wants a sound card to go with it
<kbmonkey> superfly: yes I have
<kbmonkey> I can point you to my launchpad page if you need
<superfly> I haven't bought a sound card in years
<superfly> last one I bought was a creative 4D
<superfly> kbmonkey: what's your blog url?
<kbmonkey> most on-board sound has 5.1 channels so there's no need, unless you want studio recordings
<superfly> -_- 3 sec lag
<kbmonkey> superfly, it is darknet.co.za - mainly Ubuntu and GNU / Linux based
<kbmonkey> I plan to be more active there and here, now that I have DSL :-)
<superfly> rss feed?
<Symmetria> heh kbmonkey just want something that is really high quality
<Symmetria> my new sound system is... not exactly a toy
<Symmetria> and would like audio feeds to go with it 
<kbmonkey> the feed url is http://news.darknet.co.za/feed/ superfly :)
<Symmetria> heh got myself a yamaha rx-v567 amp and a full set of kef speakers
<superfly> oh yeah, another humble indie bundle fan :-D
<Symmetria> huh? :)
<superfly> talking about kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> The games in the humble bundle are fantastic! 
<kbmonkey> Symmetria: nice. You plan to do some recording?
<Symmetria> kbmonkey nah, its just for my home theater system, am getting a new tv next month as well
<Symmetria> I like my AV toys :)
<kbmonkey> nice Symmetria :) toys are always good
<Symmetria> ok time for a smoke then Im gonna unbox this system and go actually install it :P
<Symmetria> this is gonna be a mission :)
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> the whole system barely fitted in my car :P
<Symmetria> put the 2 main speakers on the back seat, the sub on the front passager seat, the tweaters and bookshelves and amp in the boot and JUST made it :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: http://news.darknet.co.za/feed/
<superfly> ag
<superfly> kbmonkey: http://ubuntu-za.org/planet
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly!
<kbmonkey> I'll buy you a beer one day :-)
<superfly> no thanks, I don't generally drink :-)
<drubin> superfly: Not even fancy coloured cocktails? :)
<superfly> drubin: never had a cocktail in my life, to be honest...
<superfly> if I do drink something alcoholic, I'll drink a cider, and I'll only do that if I'm not driving
<drubin> hehe
<kbmonkey> no problem superfly, I'm a big fan of fruit smoothies myself :-)
<superfly> kbmonkey: yeah, that'll work :-)
<superfly> hey kbmonkey, how far did you get with using your netbook as a DAW
<kbmonkey> well superfly, it worked fine, but you really need lots of screen space
<kbmonkey> so it really defeats the purpose as a on-the-go DAW
<kbmonkey> unless you carry a second monitor around ;)
<superfly> yeah, I got a 1600x900 screen here, works well for audio apps like LMMS and FL Studio
<kbmonkey> it did however work great for dj'ing, I used it a few times doing gigs, I used Mixxx to dj
<superfly> ok
<superfly> I'm not into DJing, just doing a little music making
<superfly> *yawn*
<superfly> well, it's bed time for me
<superfly> night folks
<kbmonkey> night superfly. 
<kbmonkey> huh. My desktop doesn't have a ps2 port. So much for a new keyboard :p
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-25
<Kilos> morning superfly and all other peeps
<superfly> freenode, you suck
<Kilos> is it freenode superfly 
<Kilos> the 2 fly's did a jig on and off here
<superfly> yeah, freenode's new "7" IRC software that they run on all their servers disconnects people... and I know it's the software because it's the same ping timeouts for everyone...
<superfly> 180 seconds and 240 seconds
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<superfly> kbmonkey: I used FL Studio
<kbmonkey> morning, superfly. ah okay, I never got into FL. sounds good
<superfly> it's a really awesome app, and it's got a brilliant license... you pay once, and you get all upgrades for "free"
<superfly> I bought it at version 5 i think, and I now have version 9
<kbmonkey> gotta run to work, laters superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<superfly> môre maiatoday
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi superfly Kilos
<maiatoday> sorrie man besig aan die kant, ek het julle nie sien praat nie
<Kilos> np 
<Kilos> :)
<superfly> no problem maiatoday, just saying hi :-)
<Kilos> zerlgi, hiya long time no see
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<zerlgi> Kilos: I have to travel to a client now. so I'll try be online again later. cheers
<DraZoro> Morning all 
<deegee_> DraZoro: hi
<DraZoro> Sure deegee_
<sakhi> moonin
<DraZoro> Hello sakhi 
<superfly> hi DraZoro, sakhi
<DraZoro> hi superfly 
<DraZoro> Later guys 
<drubin> Maaz: convert 30 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> drubin: I'm not feeling too well
<drubin> o well
<superfly> Maaz: convert USD 30 to ZAR
<Maaz> superfly: USD 30 = 208.33333 ZAR
<drubin> that makes NO sense
<drubin> ibid is supposed to be a logical language bot..
<drubin> tumbleweed: ^ ;) Vhata cocooncrash 
<drubin> superfly: thanks :)
<superfly> drubin: it makes sense to me... you don't write 30R, you write R30
<drubin> superfly: but you don't say Rand 30 you say 30 Rand
<drubin> superfly: if their bot handled  convert $30 to R
<drubin> then it would make sense ;)
<drubin> but of course it cant because there are many types of $$'s
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: give maaz an update please
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: I did the other day, is it recent?
<drubin> CI + CD come on guys :)
<cocooncrash> Maaz: convert 40 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 40 USD (America (United States of America) Dollars) = 280.75 ZAR (South Africa Rand) (Last trade rate: 7.0188, Bid: 7.0168, Ask: 7.0208)
<drubin> yay
<drubin> cocooncrash: thanks
<drubin> cocooncrash: cocoonsnack
<cocooncrash> Heh
<superfly> afternoon kbmonkey
 * nlsthzn lurks
<kbmonkey> hi superfly and nlsthzn 
<superfly> ohi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> :D hi all
<kbmonkey> there's this tux shirt I want! Last time I ordered international it never arrived though. postal service :/
<nlsthzn> that sucks
<drubin> kbmonkey: I had the same
<drubin> I ordered android Tshirts and they never arrived
<nlsthzn> cheers guys, have a good night
<froztbyte> on the hivemin5
<froztbyte> werf'ipower
<froztbyte> sigh
<froztbyte> too many up-arrows
<superfly> hey kbmonkey, have you used lmms much?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats hard work superfly 
<kbmonkey> no superfly :)
<superfly> Kilos: when you know what you're doing, it isn't... the hard work is coming up with a decent tune
<Kilos> oh ok. the only one i managed to work some with was audacity i think
<kbmonkey> but it looks great. I'm used to tracker type apps anyway
<Kilos> lmms was too involved for me
<kbmonkey> ubuntu studio has quite a few packages you can scope out too
<Kilos> will look ty
<kbmonkey> yes superfly it does take a lot of time, but your speed improves with time and experience :)
<kbmonkey> wow they released a whole bunch of versions since I last used it. Looking good!
<superfly> kbmonkey: I'm more talking about the creative process ;-)
<superfly> kbmonkey: I started out with FastTracker II and ImpulseTracker
<kbmonkey> wow, FT and IT :) to think we managed on those hardware specs too!
<superfly> kbmonkey: just found this: http://www.freesound.org/
<superfly> and this: http://www.archive.org/details/did_sample_pack_3&reCache=1
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly :)
<kbmonkey> Busy trying to setup shares, never thought it would be this hard :/
<kbmonkey> Do I need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to get sharing working? Or should it work without tinkering?
<kbmonkey> the guide I followed on help.ubuntu.com does not seem to work for me
<superfly> kbmonkey: dunno, I left smb behind when I left Windows 5 years ago
<superfly> my network at home uses NFS
<superfly> less secure than SMB, but less hassle too... and on my home network I don't need security
<kbmonkey> I need SMB for the housemate and family. 
<kbmonkey> I can create shares fine, but not access them. Have to keep digging...
<Symmetria> LOL @ Manchester United game
 * Symmetria rolls around pointing and laughing at the so called invincible manchester united
<kbmonkey> Oh yay smb is working from my Ubuntu desktop and #! netbook
<somaunn> hello
<somaunn> everyone
<kbmonkey> hello somaunn 
<somaunn> hi kbmonkey 
<somaunn> it's a bit quiet here today
<somaunn> is it an obligation to master CLI under ubuntu (linux) to become a MOTU
<kbmonkey> I guess everyone must be busy doing something ;)
<kbmonkey> I'm not sure somaunn
<somaunn> okay
<somaunn> looking for an application to check my open/close network port
<kbmonkey> like see what connections are active, somaunn ?
<somaunn> kbmonkey, yeah
<kbmonkey> I discovered a terminal command last week, which I forgot now :p
<kbmonkey> but I use a program called Firestarter, it shows active connections too
<somaunn> firestarter ?
<somaunn> i'm actually using etherape
<somaunn> that soft look good
<kbmonkey> etherape is more of a network auditing and graph tool, firestarter is a graphical firewall manager.
<somaunn> okay
<somaunn> in fact i'm looking for a software like IP scanner
<somaunn> or IP scan
<somaunn> but running under ubuntu
<Symmetria> *sigh*
 * Symmetria spots fiber breaks and wonders if he's gonna get any sleep tonight
<kbmonkey> eish, good luck with that Symmetria 
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-26
<Kilos> morning superfly . Hows you and family 
<Kilos> we been having lotsa power cuts with the rain the last few days
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> morning everyone else too also as well
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier Kilos
<superfly> hey Kilos, all is good this side
<Kilos> great 
<linuxboy> superfly: tell somaunn netstat 
<superfly> linuxboy: ok, if I'm around :-P
<linuxboy> bah
<linuxboy> Maaz: tell somaunn netstat
<Maaz> linuxboy: Got it, I'll tell somaunn on freenode
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit oompie
<deegee_> inetpro: hello
<Kilos> hey guys does this mean that only root got control of the floppy
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ ls -l /dev/fd0
<Kilos> brw-rw---- 1 root floppy 2, 0 2011-01-26 09:46 /dev/fd0
<Kilos> hi walterl deegee_ 
<deegee_> hi Kilos ...
<walterl> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: that means that if you want to access it, you need to be part of the "floppy" group
<Kilos> i did sudo chown -R miles:miles /media/fp0
<Kilos> now it is open to miles
<superfly> no, you must not do that
<Kilos> eish 
<superfly> do not fiddle with files in /dev
<superfly> you will mess your computer up
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> spent a coupla days looking at the bug fixes and can mount the floppy with sudo udisks --mount /dev/fd0
<Kilos> but see nothing on it
<superfly> <superfly> Kilos: that means that if you want to access it, you need to be part of the "floppy" group
<Kilos> the floppy icon in places does nothing
<Kilos> oh and how do i become part of that group
<Kilos> but we will need a ubuntu guys help 
<superfly> on the command line "sudo adduser miles floppy" 
<Kilos> i dont know if kubuntu also battles with floppies
<Kilos> ok will do that ty
<Kilos> now i done it. it says miles is already a user fo floppy
<Kilos> thats because of the chown
<superfly> Kilos: WAYTTD
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> can i chown it back to root
<Kilos> should i
<Kilos> don't worry superfly you are much too busy and i just wanted to get some books off floppies to sore on here
<Kilos> still have time ty
<drubin> Maaz: tell nuvolari goeie goeie verjaarsdag! Happy Happy all around hey!
<Maaz> drubin: Got it, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<superfly> drubin: "gelukkige" AFAIK is the correct Afrikaans
<superfly> or "veels geluk met jou verjaarsdag"
<drubin> superfly: Dankie.
 * drubin tried
<superfly> my Afrikaans is rusty, thanks to disuse
<drubin> disuse? 
<superfly> yeah, dis-use, I don't use it much
<drubin> I read it as "disuse" like something arb
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> drubin: ping
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<drubin> inetpro: pong
<inetpro> drubin: how's you doing today?
<drubin> inetpro: good good and you?
<inetpro> had a very busy day but am doing ok
<drubin> Good.
<inetpro> drubin: I was just thinking of posting something to the guy who asked about access 
<inetpro> but then decided against it
<inetpro> sorry to bother
<drubin> inetpro: Post it... it can't heart
<drubin> hurt&
<inetpro> drubin: eish, no
<inetpro> I think marcog's post was ok
<inetpro> don't want to waste my time
<marcog> inetpro: no harm more knowledgable people telling them they're being ignorant not looking at real alternatives :)
 * inetpro gets very worked up about anything in access
<drubin> hehe
<drubin> and so you should be
<marcog> so do i
<inetpro> marcog: I like the following: "its very nature encourages users to create "little" applications which become "not so little applications". Then the user leaves and I have to support..."
<inetpro> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/221995/ms-access-front-end-alternative
<inetpro> for the sake of others not on the mailing list ^^
<marcog> inetpro: i'm not so sure that matters in the context of teaching
<inetpro> marcog: you will be surprised
<marcog> how many people go away from IT and use access in the real world?
<marcog> inetpro: perhaps
<inetpro> there are a many of these crappy access "solutions" out there
<inetpro> and the worst of all is that many of them still believe they know something about computers
<marcog> :/
<inetpro> if they have done this "massive" thing on access
<marcog> i think that's worth adding on the list
<marcog> i don't think teachers would really be aware of what happens after school
<marcog> and what is required
<inetpro> marcog: honestly, I'll rather stay out of it
<marcog> fair enough
<inetpro> marcog: perhaps it's just the mood that I'm in after a rough day, so better to stay out of it :-)
<marcog> inetpro: np, i've had similar feelings about that list at times
<inetpro> I hate meetings, and I just had one to many today and another grueling one tomorrow
<marcog> :/
<drubin> me needs to learn when not to post things
<inetpro> drubin: it's not worth it most of the time
<drubin> but must post ....
<inetpro> drubin: it's a catch 22
<drubin> I think my biggest problem is trying to stay awake till at least 10
<inetpro> well I really wish that I could educate the (some) educators about technology but I have come to realise that it's just about an impossible task
<drubin> well only because people's willingness to learn has just stoped
<inetpro> and there's just not enough time in a day
<marcog> inetpro: i disagree, i've had great experiences with a handful of them
<drubin> marcog: he mentioned "some"
<marcog> and for those cases, the impact it has on all their learners is worth it for me
<inetpro> marcog: I'm speaking for myself
<drubin> inetpro: at one point I was doing 18 -20 hour days
<drubin> it helps but unsustainable
<marcog> drubin: just saying it's not impossible
<drubin> marcog: it is impossible to get through to "some people"
<drubin> ie some spesifc people
<drubin> Maaz: spell spesific
<Maaz> drubin: Suggestions: specific
<inetpro> :-)
<drubin> ye that one thanks Maaz 
<marcog> drubin: yes some, sure
<marcog> like the ones who chose delphi :(
<inetpro> eish
<drubin> marcog: even suggested oo don't say it Java over delphi
<superfly> as much as I love Delphi, it's not really suited to teaching programming concepts
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> fp
<froztbyte> sp
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-27
<inetpro> good morning
 * superfly rubs his eyes
<superfly> is it morning already?
<inetpro> superfly: I wonder
<drubin> superfly: Sadly yes
<sakhi> morning
<nuvolari> .
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, drubin on freenode told me "tell nuvolari goeie goeie verjaarsdag! Happy Happy all around hey!" 16 hours, 22 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<nuvolari> mornings :>
<nuvolari> drubin: thank you :D
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<superfly> you've been scarce
<superfly> (or have I?)
<superfly> oh boy... http://dilbert.com/dyn_file/str_strip/111064/gif/strip.print/
<nuvolari> superfly: it's me :/
<nuvolari> (that's scarce)
<drubin> nuvolari: a pleasure
<drubin> inetpro: "ow Apple Technology Supports and Enhances the Modern Classroom - Lecture Invite"
<superfly> hmmmm some response to a spam message reply I sent 
<drubin> it appears that we need to get our selves some "Ubuntu Education Mentor from the UK"
<superfly> drubin: you left off the, " for Schools Who Are Rich Enough To Afford Our Products" ;-)
<superfly> drubin: http://slexy.org/view/s20sZbMLup
<drubin> hehe
<drubin> superfly: if only that was sms smpam
<superfly> mmm
<drubin> spam* I had a similar issue I got bulktxt track th sms all the way down 3 different companies (that weren't using bulktxt) to get the source of the spam
<superfly> oooo... another e-mail from those folks, this time with an e-mail address
<nuvolari> any java guru's around?
<superfly> nuvolari: I thought you were the java expert
<nuvolari> heh, you never know, there's always someone knowing more
<drubin> nuvolari: I would offer to help but my java skills are stuck on hard core for 1.1 release :)
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  and everyone else
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> lo smorar_ 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<Symmetria> does anyone know anything about the bharti network in mumbai before I spend a fuckload on DRP capacity on it (not that I have a huge option)
<Symmetria> ooops mischannel
<smorar_> Kilos: lo
<mo_> Hi , I am newbie to Ubuntu, I am difficulty in getting graphics drivers to load when i am running ubntu 10.02 from usb on my new laptop, HP nx8440  with Nvidia graphics, Ican hear the os load but the screen is blank /i.e. no graphics. Any help ? 
<mo_> my email address vawdam @hotmail.com
<Kilos> hi mo
<Kilos> hi mo_ 
<mo_> Hi kilos
<Kilos> can you wait some please. most of the guys are on their way home i think
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<mo_> Hav Ubuntu on my desktop for a month and I love it!!
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you can also try the mailing lists just try give as much info as possible
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<mo_> Thank U for that info, I will try that. I tried to google for solution to this problem , but does not seem to be common at all.
<Kilos> normally ubuntu graphics work with the default settings and you get prop dardware drivers later
<Kilos> but thats by me
<Kilos> some one will help you they just overloaded with work this time of the year
<mo_> Unfortunately Ubuntu linux is not supported by HP. Though the laptopo is certified for another veresion of linux
<Kilos> there will be a way to make it work. normally hp products work with ubuntu
<Kilos> if it works on linux it will work with ubuntu
<mo_> It is strange because the stick works on any other comp I try it on. I have also tried older versions with the same problem! I guess Iwill be stuck with Win 7 for a while
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no man be patient. some one will be able to help i am sure
<nuvolari> mo_: not supported?
<nuvolari> we all here at the office are running ubuntu on HP's just fine
<Kilos> hi nuv
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> dankie ja seun en daar
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> gaan hou huistoe
<nuvolari> moet gou die reën buite trotseer om by my kar uit te kom
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey mo_ you still here
<mo_> still here , 
<Kilos> ^^
<Kilos> it must work
<Kilos> maybe nuvolari  can help you when he gets home
<mo_> That would be great, I am pleased that the linux community has people like yourself and others always willing to help where they can, maybe I will dump windows altogether! Lol
<Kilos> w00t
<superfly> mo_: you mean you're using 10.04? there's no such version as 10.02
<superfly> mo_: what graphics card do you have?
<superfly> Kilos: what is this "windows" he speaks of? :-P
<Kilos> 7 superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: 7?
<Kilos> winows 7
<superfly> I am afraid I seem to lead a very sheltered life here in LinuxLand
<Kilos> yeah its the new one
<superfly> new one? there are more?
<Kilos> supposed to be slightly better than xp and vista
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont even wanna see them
<Morganvd> it looks good bad performance
<Kilos> hi Morganvd 
<Kilos> there you go superfly 
<Morganvd> maybe 8 will run better as it has a linux kernel
<Morganvd> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> like IE 9 running on firefox engine
<superfly> Morganvd: are you dreaming again? :-P
<Morganvd> i mean wonder what els will be used in the next ms apps
<Kilos> eish ie has always be probs
<Morganvd> nope
<Kilos> when i was online with xp i kept updating to latest ie hoping it would improve but it just got worse
<Kilos> eventually used only firefox
<superfly> Morganvd: MS can't use the Linux kernel in Windows because of the GPL
<Morganvd> man i need to bookmark my searches
<superfly> Morganvd: you're possibly thinking of a blog post that I also read where a guy suggested that MS use the BSD kernel for Windows 9
<Morganvd> yeah
<Morganvd> he was more saying that they where already discusing it
<Morganvd> or something to that effect
<mo_> Hi superfly
<mo_> Sorry is the latest version 10.04
<superfly> no, the latest version is 10.10
<mo_> graphics card is NVIDIA NVS 3100 graphics with 512 MB dedicated gDDR3 video memory Intel® HD Graphics
<superfly> uh, so which is it? nvidia or intel?
<Morganvd> its the new hybread
<Morganvd> its both
<mo_> nvidia- just listed like that on HP site- http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/321957-321957-64295-3740645-3955549-4095872.html?jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<Morganvd> mo
<Morganvd> you have trouble installing ubuntu
<Morganvd> with it or the driver
<mo_> yes, iam trying to run from usb first, but i get a blak screen after selecting try ubuntu 
<Morganvd> yip
<Morganvd> have you got a spare monitor?
<mo_> yes
<Morganvd> just to lend for a min
<Morganvd> kk plug it into the laptop
<superfly> Maaz: google for ubuntu hp nx8440
<Maaz> superfly: "Hewlett-Packard nw8440 [LinLap - Linux Laptop Wiki]" http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hewlett-packard+nw8440 :: "HP Open Source and Linux - Compaq nw8440 notebook" http://h20338.www2.hp.com/enterprise/cache/349240-0-0-0-121.html :: "HP Compaq nw8440 Mobile Workstation - Worldwide QuickSpecs" http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12449_div/12449_div.HTML :: "Business support forums - nw8440 - VT disabled in bios" http://forums11
<mo_> should i try pluging in vga cable?
<Morganvd> yip
<superfly> I doubt it'll work
<Morganvd> i had the same problem with my dell 
<Morganvd> teh nuvou driver is the issue
<Morganvd> you install ubuntu 
<Morganvd> and the prop driver and everthing els works
<superfly> Morganvd: ah yes, I remember that
<Morganvd> there is more than one option
<mo_> probably a difficult install then?
<Morganvd> but i found the 2nd monitor works best
<Morganvd> mo_: 
<Morganvd> laptop or desktop
<mo_> laptop
<Morganvd> sorry
<Morganvd> stupid question
<Morganvd> plugin the 2nd monitor
<Morganvd> run the installer
<Morganvd> and installer should pop up on the 2nd monitor
<Morganvd> but i would try 10.10
<mo_> ok i will try that , will have to unplug my desktop 
<Morganvd> not 10.04
<mo_> will let you know what happens later
<Morganvd> mo_: when you install
<mo_> thank u for the your help
<Morganvd> the laptop monitor
<Morganvd> will make funny lines like its going crazy
<Morganvd> just ignore it
<mo_> ok
<Morganvd> till you get teh prop driver installed
<mo_> will the driver auto down load?
<Morganvd> yes
<Morganvd> hardware upgrades
<Morganvd> its nvidia driver
<mo_> ok, will grub 2 be able to boot win 7?
<Morganvd> yes
<Morganvd> i think with some tweaking
<Morganvd> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+elitebook+8440p
<mo_> i had a problem with my desktop and had use easy bcd
<superfly> easy bcd?
<Morganvd> 3 Aug 2010 ... EasyBCD is NeoSmart Technologies' multiple award-winning answer to taking control of your bootloader. EasyBCD extends and revamps the
<superfly> oh, YAPBL
<kbmonkey> eve all
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I have this really strange issue: When I click on Home Folder from the main Places menu, it tries to open with vlc :/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i had that
<Morganvd> lol
<kbmonkey> I remove vlc, and it opens in Nautilus
<Kilos> right click on a folder on desktop and say open with
<kbmonkey> ha ha yes :)
<Kilos> then um
<kbmonkey> Ahh, I did that last night, must've clicked a folder by mistake ;)
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> other option
<Kilos> and look for gedit or whatever and tick the block that says use this for these kinds of files
<kbmonkey> Oh wait, folder properties doesn't have a 'open with' tab
<Kilos> wait a sec i see if i can do it again
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<Kilos> right click
<Kilos> open with other app
<Kilos> and look for what you want it to use
<Kilos> if i right i had to install gedit
<Kilos> and gdebi
<Kilos> they not here by default
<kbmonkey> got it! :)
<Kilos> its a weird one hey
<kbmonkey> I chose custom command and entered nautilus
<Kilos> yes thats it
<kbmonkey> the things you do unconsciously while multi-tasking
<Kilos> thats how you get it to use gdebi instead of software centre too
<Kilos> i like gdebi for installing
<kbmonkey> myself, or command line 
<Kilos> i dont think gedit was installed either it wanted to use text reader or something
<kbmonkey> learning so much about firewalls and networking this week
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> if you go custom commands it gives tons of apps
<kbmonkey> building up some more skills, since I might need another job in couple months
<Kilos> you can select individual preferences for anything there
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> by my own choice
<Kilos> knowledge is priceless
<Kilos> learn as much as you can
<kbmonkey> agreed! after this mission, it's back to the Python :)
<Kilos> good. the fly will be happy to hear that
<Symmetria> holy shitballs, has anyone seen apocalypse now? (old movie)
<kbmonkey> I'd be very hapy to get a job involving python and/or *nix
<kbmonkey> yes, it's one of my favs
<Symmetria> I just got holda the remastered high def version and watched the first 15 minutes just to see how my sound system handled it
<Symmetria> the sound.... is... like... whoaaaaa
<kbmonkey> coppola is a mad director
<Symmetria> dude, u gotta watch that movie with my sound system, muahaha like, freak out
<Symmetria> kbmonkey heh, you know those choppers in the beginning
<kbmonkey> does it blow you away? 
<Symmetria> on my sound system, heh, you can hear them flying in all directions, like, lol, makes u wanna turn and look for a chopper coming at you
<kbmonkey> That!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> how movies should be watched :)
 * Symmetria is glad he bought this sound system :P
<kbmonkey> thats my next buy, just got a new box set up as a HTPC 
<Symmetria> heh kbmonkey will show you my system in a sec
<kbmonkey> 5.1 with a sub?
<Symmetria> http://uk.yamaha.com/en/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx-v567__g/
<Symmetria> thats my amplifier 
<Symmetria> http://www.kef.com/gb/loudspeakers/c-series
<Symmetria> and those are my speakers :)
 * kbmonkey is turning green!
<kbmonkey> very nice!
<Symmetria> heh I have 2 x C5's 2 x C1's 1 x C6LCR and 1 x C4 
<Symmetria> linked to that amp
<kbmonkey> thats epic
<Symmetria> heh worth the price tag 
<Symmetria> (which was rather high)
<kbmonkey> I had nice sound put in my car in Dec, wow :)
<Symmetria> heh kbmonkey I got lucky, my car has a harmon kardon system in it  that it had in it when I bought it
<Symmetria> saved me money having to upgrade it, cause well, kinda pointless screwing with an H&K system, u are only gonna screw it up if you try mess with it 
<kbmonkey> sadly some guy did a u-turn in front of me, car is wrecked. 
<Symmetria> heh, insurance?
<kbmonkey> so 2011 can only get better I recon :)
 * Symmetria would cry if anything happened to his car :P my car is kinda, my baby
<Symmetria> http://picasaweb.google.com/Symm001/TheNewCar#5515939393667298210
<kbmonkey> there's insurance, will see how it pans out.
<Symmetria> http://picasaweb.google.com/Symm001/TheNewCar#5515939403451843010
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> ^^^ thats muh car
<kbmonkey> driving a tiny 3-stroke now. 
<kbmonkey> uber lol
<Symmetria> heh that car of mine is a 3.5 litre twin turbo
<Symmetria> 0-100 in 5.2 :)
 * Symmetria loves that car more than life itself :P
<kbmonkey> yes I would too if I had one Symmetria 
<kbmonkey> :0
<kbmonkey> ha ha i meant :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: I hope your insurance pays out enough
<superfly> I can't afford to be in an accident myself, even WITH my insurance :-(
<kbmonkey> I can't really afford it either, superfly, but we always survive :)
<kbmonkey> thanks!
<superfly> hey, kbmonkey, did you get those links I gave you the other day?
 * Symmetria notes that myadsl hasnt said anything about the next seacom outage yet
<Symmetria> *suprised*
<Symmetria> heh, I suspect the forums are going to be full of whining bitching idiots again
<Morganvd> anyone know if mo came right
<Kilos> not yet Morganvd 
 * Symmetria waits for hell to break lose after people see his announcement on the ren-news mailing list
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-28
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> mornings
<sakhi> morning
<superfly> ohi folks
<deegee_> superfly: hi
<DraZoro> Greetings deegee_ 
<DraZoro> Greetings everyone 
<deegee_> DraZoro: hello ...
<superfly> hi deegee_, DraZoro
<inetpro> good mornings
<deegee_> lo inetpro
<inetpro> deegee_: hi
<inetpro> daniel: hi
<inetpro> deegee_: why you have a tail?
<daniel> how do I setup a pppoe client on my wireless interface
<deegee_> could get rid of it.... noticed my nick is used somewhere else....
<inetpro> deegee_: ahh
 * deegee_ is trtacking duplicate nicks
<inetpro> daniel: what version of ubuntu?
<daniel> ubuntu 10.10
<inetpro> daniel: hmm... I've never set up a pppoe connection on ubuntu
<inetpro> deegee_: you done it?
<inetpro> perhaps froztbyte or cocooncrash
<inetpro> or superfly 
<superfly> inetpro: I've done it, but only via the command line
<inetpro> drubin: you also use ubuntu all the time
<deegee_> inetpro: nope
<superfly> Maaz: google for setting up pppoe on ubuntu
<Maaz> superfly: "ADSLPPPoE - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE :: "PPPoE Modems" https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/modems-adsl-pppoe.html :: "Installing Ubuntu using PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)" https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/pppoe.html :: "Connecting to the Internet" https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html :: "Configuring PPPOE connection - Ubuntu Forums" http:
<superfly> looks like there is some documentation hanging around
<superfly> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=setting+up+pppoe+on+ubuntu
<inetpro> hmm... what's the difference between a ppp and a pppoe coonnection?
<superfly> Maaz: define ppp
<Maaz> superfly: PPP n 1: surgical resection of unnecessary palatal and oropharyngeal tissue to open the airway; intended to cure extreme cases of snoring (with or without sleep apnea) [syn: {palatopharyngoplasty}, {PPP}, {uvulopalatopharyngoplasty}, {UPPP}], PPP Point-to-Point Protocol (Internet, PPP, RFC 1171/1661) 
<superfly> Maaz: define pppoe
<Maaz> superfly: PPPOE Point-to-Point Protocol Over Ethernet [protocol] (ADSL, RFC 2516), "PPPoE" 
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> daniel: please tell us if you succeeded or not
 * inetpro wonders whether daniel is still around
<daniel> i am
<inetpro> daniel: cool, I hope you found something from the links above
<inetpro> daniel: feel free to ask more questions, I'm sure someone should have more answers even if they all seem very busy
<daniel> inetpro: thanks for the help I've got some reading to do 
<inetpro> daniel: np
<nuvolari> think I made a mistake. Turned down a lady calling wrt. Java devs in Pretoria. I don't know where she got my name, so how she got the work number is even stranger
<superfly> nuvolari: it's never a mistake to turn down a recruiter :-P
<nuvolari> superfly: lol ok, good then.
<nuvolari> why exactly is it not a mistake?
<confluency> Because they usually suck.
<confluency> And use spam tactics, and try to get you to do their job for them for free.
<superfly> And, more often than not, they don't actually know anything about IT
<superfly> I've almost never come across a recruiter that doesn't play buzzword bingo
<confluency> Also, they call you during working hours -- when you are *working*.
<confluency> Not only is this annoying, it seems unlikely that you will be keen to discuss your desire to leave your job over the phone *while you are at work*, even if you want to.
<superfly> I have also had recruiters contact me via my WORK e-mail address
<superfly> I just ignore them
<confluency> I refuse to talk to recruiters over the phone *ever*, and I bounce email requests unless I am actually being offered a great job opportunity which interests me, which is never.
<confluency> Logic is not a strong point of recruiters.
<superfly> Precisely
<confluency> I have killfiled a couple of people who keep sending me the exact same crap job offer which has absolutely nothing to do with my skill set.
<confluency> My unfavourite part is when you tell them you're not interested and they ask if you can give them your friends' contact details so they can spam them too.  Um, no.
<confluency> OTOH, if you're really desperate for a new job, feel free to talk to them -- even a stopped clock is on time twice a day. ;)  Just be aware that they will never lose your number, and neither will their gazillion friends.
<superfly> I *still* get calls from recruiters I last interacted with over 5 years ago
<superfly> they *never* leave you alone
<Owkkuri> indeed
<kbmonkey> it's friday :)
<kbmonkey> hi all. can anyone point me to configuring a firewall to allow nfs mounting? :)
<kbmonkey> most of the tuts I see online refer to /etc/sysconfig/nfs, which doesnt exist on the pc
<superfly> kbmonkey: WAYTTD
<kbmonkey> superfly: I want to mount a nfs share on my desktop, hosted on another ubuntu pc
<kbmonkey> however I _just_ got it working, after so many tries and googles :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: so what does the firewall have to do with it?
<kbmonkey> basically, and my heads spinning a bit from this..
<kbmonkey> nfs uses a few select ports, and also some dynamic ones to mount 
<kbmonkey> and the firewall interferes with this. I just changed nfs service to use a fixed port instead
<kbmonkey> and allowed that through the firewall. seems to work okay
<kbmonkey> murpheys law: you find the solution just as you ask somebody else :)
<superfly> if neither of the two computers is on the internet you don't need a firewall
<kbmonkey> both of them are, and the one hosting the share will eventually run a dyndns service
<kbmonkey> which I will ssh in from anywhere, so I'd like it to be firewalled :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: does it not have 2 interfaces then?
<kbmonkey> ideally yes
 * superfly gives up on his ADSL woes for the night, and heads off to bed
<kbmonkey> myself, no more work for now
<drubin> superfly: Follow tumbleweeds split routing tutorial but remove the split routing stuff
<kbmonkey> drubin: thanks, I'll do!
<drubin> kbmonkey: That was for superfly 
<drubin> kbmonkey: I can't help with your firewall issue sorry ;/
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-29
<nlsthzn> Anybody alive in here?
 * nlsthzn lurks
<inetpro> nlsthzn: no
<nlsthzn> inetpro: I saw/see
<nuvolari> guess it depends on what he means with that :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: with what?
<nuvolari> inetpro: "Anybody alive in here?"
<inetpro> nuvolari: ok
<Morganvd> it lives
<superfly> \o/ 4Mbps ADSL uncapped
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> superfly heh, I would die without my uncapped
<superfly> Symmetria: yes, well, you have money, something not many other people actually have
<Symmetria> superfly heh, Im kinda lucky actually, I dont pay for it (other than the line costs)
<nuvolari> not really bragging rights if you get something for free...
<nuvolari> :P
 * Symmetria has been trying to optimize mirror.ac.za tcp stack all day for sourceforge sync
<Symmetria> so that when sourceforge sync starts, we can do it, FAST
<Symmetria> I think I've got it about as optimized as its gonna get, managed to get it so that mirror.ac.za is now capping its disk speeds on international downloads
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-30
<Kilos> morning all
<Morganvd> morning
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi Morganvd Tonberry 
<Tonberry> is it possible to compile a .deb for ubuntu 10.04 from a 10.10 box?
<tumbleweed> Tonberry: yes. Some things (i.e. perl, php, some python) will build the same debs on 10.04 and 10.10. Otherwise you can use something like pbuilder to create a 10.04 chroot and build things in it.
<Tonberry> i see
<tumbleweed> oh, and obviously you could use a launchpad PPA to build it for 10.04 for you.
<bmg505> Hello, trying to get used to this after 16+ years of slackware is quite an experience
<superfly> hi bmg505
<drubin> hi and welcome bmg505 
<Symmetria> ok
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za is back online completely reinstalled 
<Symmetria> and working 100% 
<Symmetria> its tcp stack has been properly optimized, the 10G nic seems a lot happier, and the large file systems are up and running 
<nlsthzn> Hey all :)
<Symmetria> [19:27] <@ytti> why the egyptians got angry now?
<Symmetria> [19:27] <@Lysis> because the streets are too crowded without internet
<Symmetria> [19:27] <@Lysis> they couldn'T walk like an egyptian anymore
<nlsthzn> Symmetria, :/ hope it doesn't get to ugly there
<Symmetria> nlsthzn heh
<Symmetria> 2 late for that
<Symmetria> the army was refusing to help, so the latest news is that now the airforce is flying fighter jets low over the crowds to try scare em away
<Symmetria> crowd is ignoring the jets as well
<Symmetria> and I mean, wtf they gonna do with the jets, drop some missiles on the crowd? yeah right 
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: :( sad when ppl have to revert to this
<superfly> nlsthzn: I think the word you are looking for is "resort", not "revert" ;-)
<nlsthzn> superfly: yes, thanks ;)
<inetpro> eish
<nlsthzn> hi inetpro, why the eish?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: sad that they have to resort to fighter jets in egypt now
<nlsthzn> yup... 
<inetpro> Maaz: Symmetria ++ [ for looking after mirror.ac.za ]
<inetpro> Symmetria: thanks for all your efforts if that
<inetpro> s/if/with/
<drubin> Symmetria: Now you need to explain to WebAfrica they need to keep theirs running :)
<Symmetria> drubin I told webafrica not to run the damn thing in the first place
<Symmetria> since its kinda pointless
<drubin> Symmetria: just convince them to add mirror.ac.za to their freezone
<Symmetria> they have a GigE connection to us, which is barely used above 40megabit, they dont have the proper hardware or the disk space to run a real mirror, nor do they have the resources to keep it properly synched 
<Symmetria> drubin thats what I told em all along
<drubin> Symmetria: Please try again :)
<Symmetria> heh inetpro did ya see my pretty disk upgrade in mirror.ac.za?
<inetpro> Symmetria: I noticed you talking about it, how much you having now?
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdb3             1.3T  227G  974G  19% /diskspace
<Symmetria> ./dev/sda              6.8T  4.5T  2.2T  68% /diskspace2
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdc               13T   13T  243G  99% /diskspace3
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdd               26T  282G   26T   2% /diskspace4
<inetpro> yikes
<Symmetria> heh, diskspace4 is the new one
<Symmetria> we did that in preperation for sourceforge which we're now just waiting for sourceforge on
<inetpro> Symmetria: very nice
<nlsthzn> Thats a lot of bytes oO
<Symmetria> apparently they woulda already given us the info to get it started if they hadnt had the security shit htey had in the last few days
<inetpro> Symmetria: you're running out of space on disk 3 :-)
<Symmetria> inetpro yeah its busy transferring 7 terabytes onto /diskspace4
<Symmetria> but that takes forever :)
<Symmetria> heh, inetpro we also did something about the synch speeds as well to sort out sync isues
<Symmetria> will show u something in a second
<bmg505> worst is old Bob is getting ideas :(
 * inetpro wonders what is the fastest way of transferring between partitions
<inetpro> s/fastest way/fastest method/
<bmg505> mount both with tar maybe? tar -cf - * |(cd /target; tar -cpf - --same-owner)
<bmg505> or old dd
<Symmetria> root@jhb:/diskspace4# wget -4 -O /dev/null ftp://ftp.belnet.be/debian-cd/5.0.8/amd64/iso-cd/debian-508-amd64-CD-23.iso
<Symmetria> --2011-01-30 20:47:26--  ftp://ftp.belnet.be/debian-cd/5.0.8/amd64/iso-cd/debian-508-amd64-CD-23.iso
<Symmetria>            => `/dev/null'
<Symmetria> Length: 657008640 (627M) (unauthoritative)
<Symmetria> 100%[==============================================================================================================================================================>] 657,008,640 33.4M/s   in 37s
<Symmetria> 2011-01-30 20:48:06 (16.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [657008640]
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> thats an international transfer 
<Symmetria> and actually, was running a LOT faster earlier, I think belnet must be synching right now 
<Symmetria> we optimized to the point where using multiple parallel sessions we can sync 4.5gigs of data from london in 56 seconds 
<bmg505> and here we are measuring ourselfs at bits/day :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: looks slow to me based on previous figures from you
<inetpro> :-
<inetpro> )
<Symmetria> inetpro yeah, earlier in the day I was doing 85MBytes/second 
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> 85Mbit/second
<Symmetria> :P which I think was pretty much capping out belnet's lan card
<inetpro> Symmetria: I'm sure you must be getting grey by now with all your available bandwidth while seeing everyone else being the bottleneck
 * Symmetria checks it from london again to make sure nothing broke
<Symmetria> heh inetpro its frustrating actually when we sit with this much bandwidth and there are times when you need to transfer stuff to other people in country
<Symmetria> or get stuff from them
<Symmetria> and you gotta sit and watch it crawl cause of the crap bandwidth at other isps
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> [  3] 30.0-60.0 sec  2.54 GBytes    728 Mbits/sec
<Symmetria> thats london -> south africa
<Symmetria> in 30 seconds 
<nlsthzn> oO
<inetpro> Symmetria: sounds like in the old days around 1995 when we were on 64kbps lines while everyone else was on 9600bps
<nlsthzn> 33.6kbps modems rocked
<Symmetria> wierd thing is, linux actually sometimes performs better with high speed latency stuff if the window size is actually SMALLER
<Symmetria> (which I suspect is because of pull back on the odd dropped frame)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: heh, I remember synchronising our financial system from data all over the country with a 2400bps modem
<Symmetria> heh I remeber doing FSP on 64kbit lines
<inetpro> was a lot of fun
<Symmetria> :P it used to take an age to download a game that was a 1.4meg disk big
<Symmetria> and then some bastard came out with monkey island that was like, super huge 
<Symmetria> and it took us a week and a half to download it
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> iperf keeps dying on me
<Symmetria> the moment it gets really fast
<Symmetria> don't one of you feel like debugging iperf fo rme
<Symmetria> since its been so long since I coded anything I dont think I can remeber any of my debugging skills
<inetpro> Symmetria: do you get errors?
<Symmetria> inetpro heh no
<Symmetria> it just locks up 
<Symmetria> the moment you start using real big window sizes
<Symmetria> and the data transfer speeds get high
<Symmetria> then you get a coupla lines of b.s output
<Symmetria> [  3] 60.0-75.0 sec  1.75 GBytes  1.00 Gbits/sec
<Symmetria> [  3] 75.0-90.0 sec  1.41 GBytes    810 Mbits/sec
<Symmetria> [  3] 90.0-105.0 sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec
<Symmetria> [  3] 105.0-120.0 sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec
<Symmetria> [  3] 120.0-135.0 sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec
<Symmetria> ^^ and thats a load of crap :)
<Symmetria> oh well, will figure it out in the morning
<Symmetria> am going to get some sleep :)
<bmg505> probably pointer problem, or 64k segment that wraps
<inetpro> good night Symmetria
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> Im trying to figure out what exactly they are trying to do with bgp now
<Symmetria> some how putting pki into the routing tables
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-23
<kbmonkey> morin
<kbmonkey> hi Tonberry 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning!
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> hi superfly 
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Maaz: tell Kilos Good Morning!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> my crapberry contract about to expire, want to try change over to any 'droid phone :)
<kbmonkey> ever since BB decided to put cameras in their phones did their quality go down
<kbmonkey> have a good day superfly!
<Kilos> hehe morning superfly kbmonkey et al
<Kilos> oh my, afternoon
<nuvolari> o/
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari Hoop als is goed met jou seun" 16 hours, 7 minutes and 15 seconds ago
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: hoe gaan dit oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: gaan goed dankie oom! dag is darm nie te erg nie, so ek is bly :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bbl
<queery> hello
<queery> anyone got dropbox to work over a telkom line
<queery> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> heya queery
<queery> hoe gaan dit?
<Kerbero> hi queery
<Kerbero> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kerbero
<Kerbero> queery: dit behoort net gewoon te werk
<Kerbero> dalk het jy nog proxy settings wat dit breek
<queery> hi skuus 
<queery> was gou uit
<zeref> hmmmm
<queery> het proxy op auto gehad, toe werk dit nie, het nou proxy op no-proxy gesit
<queery> nou werk dit
<zeref> aybody here play tennis?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday and other peeps
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> yo superfly and others
<superfly> hi hi Kilos
<Kilos> vodacom very sick here
<Kilos> and after 1 hour waiting for their helpdesk i gave up 
<Kilos> superfly, you know when you install a usb modem on winsucks the program shows the connection you have. is there a way we can do that with ubuntu?
<superfly> Kilos: how do you mean?
<Kilos> well, when i open the modems program on xp it shows hsdpa or edge or umts and shows if it changes to gprs or whatever
<Kilos> umts?
<Kilos> i had to install the modem to xp to see for smses and at the bottom of the window it shows the type of connection
<superfly> oh
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> that betavine vodaphone software does that, I think
<superfly> I've never bothered with it though, so I don't know
<Kilos> ok ty superfly i can always just open it on xp on the P3 just to check if someone has auto subscribed me again
<Kilos> inetpro, hoe gaan al die eina's aan?
<zeref> hmmmm
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<Kilos> hummer
<zeref> lo Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-24
<Kilos> hi Tonberry et al
<Kilos> môre nuvolari 
<inetpro> .
<queery> morning all
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<kbmonkey> goodday
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> lo superfly and others
<Kilos> superfly, et al is all others in latin?
<Kilos> im sure i should know what language it is
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> lo Owkkuri 
<Owkkuri> hallo Kilos
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn hows things in ahab land
<Kilos> hey drussell . all good?
<drussell> Kilos: hey! Yeah all good thanks, how about you?
<Kilos> fine ty
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos and all... things are still nice and chilly thanks, and there?
<Kilos> lekker warm here nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Ncie
<nlsthzn> Nice even
<Kilos> night temp of 19°
<Kilos> day temp around 30°c
<nlsthzn> We have had a few early mornings (3-4am) that have gone below 10degC....
<Kilos> wow the ahabs musta frizzed
<Kilos> you have a compose key nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> hey Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi
<nlsthzn> compose key?
<Kerbero> jip
<Kilos> yeah for funny characters
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know what language it is... likely either latin or french, but you're almost right, it means, "and all"
<Kilos> oh you on winsucks
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> you well superfly and fami
<Kilos> ly
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: ja
<Kilos> tab doesnt work there
<Kerbero> what character are you talking about?
<Kilos> and the fly lavae
<Kilos> °
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> ok
 * nlsthzn doesn't use funny characters :p
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> über schön
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how do you say goeie môre mense
<Kerbero> sprachen ist sheiße ohne speziale charakters
<Kerbero> more mense
<Kerbero> is ook 100% geldige afrikaans
<Kerbero> as ek lui is tik ek more
<Kilos> nee man
<Kerbero> anders môre ek net
<Kilos> en sê wat
<nlsthzn> As-Salāmu `Alaykum (السلام عليكم) is a traditional Muslim greeting, often translated as Peace be upon you.
<Kilos> you dont use funny characters
<Kilos> joke of the season
<Kerbero> hehe
<nlsthzn> lol
 * nlsthzn is a master at wiki copy/paste
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what is the afrikaans for lurkers
<Kilos> those peeps we got lots of here
<Kilos> hey zeref 
<Kilos> oh zeref-lappy 
<Kilos> see you all morrow time
<Kilos> have a good evening and sleep lekker
<Guest2307> halo
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-25
<inetpro> fp
<pikkie> hi all
<inetpro> hmm... netsplit
<nlsthzn> The internet broke
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey inetpro :)
<inetpro> I see the guys are running around with duct tape to fix it
<superfly> hi inetpro, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Yup was a funny comment from freenode :)
<nlsthzn> Hi superfly :)
<Mezenir> well
<Mezenir> were on the cool side
<superfly> Mezenir: were on the cool side? Your sentence lacks a subject
<cocooncrash> Haha.
<inetpro> hi superfly, Mezenir, cocooncrash, et al
<inetpro> cocooncrash: wb
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> is you people okey?
<nuvolari> oh, cool, cool side
<nuvolari> et ali ban.
<nuvolari> :> I fell in love with Gnome 3 again
<nlsthzn> Interesting time ahead in Ubuntu with Unity being refined and now HUD...
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: ya, saw that. I don't know if I look forward to it too much
<inetpro> hi nuvolari
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I agree it looks damn nice
<nuvolari> it's like CLI for GUI, which doesn't feel right
<nuvolari> lo inetpro!
<inetpro> just hope it is as practical as it looks
<nlsthzn> Tried it out in VBox... still a but too early to tell 
<inetpro> I think it can work
<nuvolari> hmm, maybe I should find a video, the screenshots maybe gave me the wrong idea
<nlsthzn> showed the wife as she uses gimp a lot and she really likes the idea... can get lost in those menus :)
<inetpro> the video is very cool
<nlsthzn> omgubuntu has the video
<inetpro> nuvolari: see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<cocooncrash> inetpro: :)
<inetpro> or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<inetpro> cocooncrash: how's the weather up north?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Good, nice and cool
<cocooncrash> Maaz: weather for mountain view, ca
<Maaz> cocooncrash: In Moffett NAS, California at 9:56 AM PST on January 25, 2012: 12°C; Humidity: 89%; Wind: NNW at 6 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:16 AM PST/5:24 PM PST; Moonrise/set: 8:23 AM PST/8:18 PM PST
<inetpro> nlsthzn: the only idea that I don't like is that of hiding the entire menu
<inetpro> cocooncrash: always good to see in here
<nuvolari> oooh! interesting, hud-cli :D
<nlsthzn> inetpro, well they are all ready hiding it with the global menu...
<nuvolari> it looks much like zsh-functionality though 
<nlsthzn> I think the cli is more for testing but looks awesome
<inetpro> Yikes!
<inetpro> at about 26s into the video they are advertising IE?
<nlsthzn> ?
<inetpro> or rather 28 seconds into the video
<nlsthzn> on youtube?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: yep, that youtube link above
<nlsthzn> oh ok :)
<inetpro> check the ad on the OMGubuntu site
<inetpro> in the video, that is
<inetpro> wb drussell
<drussell> inetpro: hey :o)
<drussell> inetpro: how's things?
<inetpro> drussell: good and yourself?
 * inetpro is struggling with internet connectivity this evening 
<inetpro> rainy weather in Pretoria
<drussell> inetpro: good too!
<drussell> inetpro: hehe strangely enough I've been struggling with internet connectivity all day today
<drussell> inetpro: been manning a stand and running demos @ "Cloud Expo Europe" but the internet access has been awful
<drussell> inetpro: even 3G was swamped so couldn't rely on phone/data either!
<inetpro> sounds interesting though
<drussell> inetpro: yup, not bad, it's my third year running at the event... though previous years I was representing another company ;o)
<drussell> (ssssshhhh Red Hat sssssshhhhh) ;o)
<inetpro> drussell: a Canonical stand?
<inetpro> eish
<drussell> inetpro: yup Canonical/Ubuntu
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> many people around?
<drussell> inetpro: yeah, quite a few, certainly the busiest so far out of the 3 years
<inetpro> nice
<Kilos> hiya superfly et al
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn you at work?
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos ... nope at home for a change :)
<Kilos> ah thats nice
<Kilos> hi Guest62405 
<Guest62405> Hi
<Guest62405> Looking for help on a issue... would this be the place...?
<inetpro> Kilos: good evening oom
<Kilos> ubuntu or linux issues yes Guest62405 
<Kilos> hi there inetpro hows things
<inetpro> Guest62405: don't ask to ask, just ask
<inetpro> Kilos: good and you?
<Kilos> good ty my buddy
<Guest62405> thanks - I'm trying to create a personal hotspot using laptop & 3G modem, running Unbuntu 11.10
<Guest62405> problem is when I click "use as hotspot" under wireless settings, nothing happens
<Guest62405> it creates a hotspot connection under wireless connections, but doesn't connect to anything and isn't picked up by any of my other wireless devices
<inetpro> Guest62405: hmm... I didn't even know about that option
<Kilos> hehe Guest62405 just be patient, one of the brains here will help you
<inetpro> never to old to learn
<Kilos> i dont even know what a hotspot is
<Guest62405> hehehe, thanks!
<Guest62405> :-)
<Kilos> what is it used for Guest62405 
<Guest62405> I want to create a local wifi network to connect to the internet through my laptop
<inetpro> Kilos: it's like creating a wireless router so other machines can connect to the internet via the hotspot
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> without a router?
<Guest62405> yup
<Kilos> how they gonna connect to each other
<Kilos> cable?
<Guest62405> using wireless
<zeref> Guest62405: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<Kilos> oh i see ty
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Guest62405> thanks, I'll have a look at the link
<Kilos> Guest62405, i see you came here via your browser, you can install xchat and make life easier
<zeref> but Guest62405: in network-manager there is an option to create a new wireless option, did ou use that?
<Guest62405> i tried... without success... I'm still a real newbie!
<Guest62405> i did fiddle with network manager
<Guest62405> but didn't have much luck
<zeref> hmmm
<Guest62405> The link requires me to install server edition - I was hoping for a simpler solution
<Guest62405> The net suggests that it should be quite easy
<Kilos> might this help?
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Kilos> zeref, you in heaven with the lappy as compared to the old pc?
<Kilos> wb bakuman 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> naandse :>
<Kilos> nuvolari, hoe gaan dit seun?
<nuvolari> gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> net bietjie warm vanaand
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> baie lekker hier, ons het nou nou n donderstorm gehad
<nuvolari> dis lekker. Ek soul like van bietjie afkoel hier!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dis die "aircon" wat julle so laat sukkel
<Kilos> lugreeling goeters
<nuvolari> verseker 
<Kilos> guest, you the same one with wireless probs?
<nuvolari> maar sonder dit sou ons dooi
<guest> yup...
<guest> dankie vir die hulp so ver
<guest> ek sukkel maar nog aan
<guest> hierdie goed bietjie bou my kennis
<Kilos> guest, instaleer xchat en word een van ons ubuntu mense
<Kilos> nuvolari, wat weet jy van die wireless vpn settings
<guest> ek het probeer, maar ek sukkel laat die dinge "connect"
<guest> my settings is seker nie reg nie
<Kilos> jy moet scroll na freenode toe en dan edit en #ubuntu-za in tik
<nuvolari> hmm. waai settings gebruik jy guest?
<nuvolari> ja, luister vir oom Kilos. Wysheid in die grysheid
<guest> onder servers het ek irc.freenode.net/8001
<Kilos> hja dis reg
<guest> favourite channels #ununtu-za
<guest> #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ja en dan connect
<guest> Nickname: sommer iets random
<Kilos> moet hier na toe kmo
<zeref> Kilos: Lappy is moms, she wanted me to fix stuff, still have pc
<Kilos> nee man nie sommer enigiets nie jy gaan baie hier kom kuier
<Kilos> aw
<guest> *** checking indent 
<Kilos> guest kies n lekker nick
<guest> *** couldn't look up your hostname
<Kilos> dit sal deur kom
<Kilos> my voda maak ook so
<guest> ek op Cell C
<Kilos> dit sal werk
<Kilos> wag net bietjie
<guest> gee heeltyd selfde fout, sal hom los laat hy aangaan
<Kilos> watse fout?
<guest> *** couldn't look up your hostname
<guest> dan disconnect hy weer
<Kilos> dit maak nie saak nie dit sal deaur kom
<Kilos> myne gaan verby dit
<inetpro> guest: favourite channels #ubuntu-za nie #ununtu-za
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha welkom piet
<inetpro> welkom PietPompies
<PietPompies> awesome, daar gaan hy deur
<Kilos> dit vat party keer n rukkie
<PietPompies> Beter as guest neem ek aan!
<Kilos> ja so bietjie
<Kilos> jou nick is nick?
<Kilos> you an engelsman that goois the taal
<PietPompies> Yup, I throws it far
<PietPompies> Engelse ouers, Afrikaans skool
<PietPompies> 100% baster
<Kilos> ok now we just need someone to give you the vpn settings for network manager
<Kilos> where are you PietPompies 
<PietPompies> Century City
<PietPompies> in Cape Town
<Kilos> where is that?
<Kilos> ah
<PietPompies> yourself?
<Kilos> there are lotsa ubuntu peeps in capetown area
<Kilos> ptown
<Kilos> Pta
<PietPompies> I was initially on a CT IRC, but it was dead
<Kilos> yeah we all use freenode
<PietPompies> ah, ek weet net dis die wereld van blou bloed
<Kilos> hehe
<PietPompies> never been there
<PietPompies> I don't think 11.10 has network manager (?)
<PietPompies> It's got network and "network connections"
<Kilos> inetpro, have you any idea what the vpn settings are for wireless in vpn in nm
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> doesnt it come up in your top panel
<inetpro> sorry, was busy with other stuffs
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> no man, why setup any vpn seetings?
<Kilos> he wants to use wireless inetpro 
<PietPompies> the guides just tell you to open "networks" and select "Use as Hotspot"
<inetpro> should be as easy as, connect with USB to internet and then press "Use as Hotspot"
<PietPompies> as I mentioned, this creates a new connection under wireless connections, but nothing further happens
<Kilos> maybe it isnt seeing a wireless connection
<inetpro> PietPompies: why are you tryng to create the hotspot, do you have something else that also needs a web connection?
<PietPompies> Yes, I want to connect my iphone and ipad through the 3G connection
<PietPompies> I don't have adsl
<PietPompies> some am trying to share the connection with all my other devices in the house
<Tonberry> there is an ap mode gui?
<PietPompies> *so
<inetpro> have you tried scanning for a wireless network on these devices after having pressed "Use as Hotspot" on Ubuntu?
<PietPompies> yes, it doesn't pick anything up
<PietPompies> when I click "use as hotspot", the "configure" button doesn't become active either
<inetpro> I haven't tried it yet., so unfortunately can't help much
<Kilos> then there isnt one in the area?
<inetpro> perhaps some settings needed
<Kilos> the fone should see if there is one in the area but you need pin numbers for them i think
<PietPompies> it is a bit of a strange one - I didn't see anyone else having such a problem on the forums
<PietPompies> yes, thats why I want to create my own
<PietPompies> also safer for banking, etc
<Kilos> if there isnt a wireless tower in your area you wont get anything
<Kilos> you need to get a signal from one first
<Tonberry> not all wifi cards can be used as hotspots
<PietPompies> thanks Tonberry - that may be my problem then
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> maybe try contact the wug in that area
<Kilos> they should tell you if there is coverage where you are
<inetpro> Kilos: nee
<Kilos> o?
<inetpro> Kilos: the hotspot will be created on his Ubuntu machine
<inetpro> his ubuntu machine will thus act as a wireless router
<PietPompies> exactly
<Kilos> yeah but if it cant see a wireless tower anywhere how can it connect to the internet
<PietPompies> or that was the plan...
<inetpro> nee
<Kilos> am i missing something
<inetpro> Kilos: no wireless towers involved here
<Tonberry> 3g in wifi out
<PietPompies> connect to internet using 3G data stick
<Kilos> aha
<PietPompies> then use pc as a hotspot
<PietPompies> for my other devices
<inetpro> Kilos: except for the USB connecting to a 3G wireless tower
<Kilos> do the devices see the pc?
<Kilos> maybe the wireless card isnt activated
<PietPompies> not under wireless
<PietPompies> let me quickly check bluetooth
<Kilos> bt is fast i got 3m/s here
<inetpro> Kilos: a wifi access point (or hotspot) has a range of about 20 meters
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> bt is less
<PietPompies> I think I'm trying to do something that I don't properly understand...
<Kilos> thats how you learn
<PietPompies> but dammit its frustrating!
<inetpro> PietPompies: what laptop do you have?
<PietPompies> toshiba satellite L300
<PietPompies> also got a lenovo running windows 7 Starter, which microsoft disabled the hotspot functionality on
<PietPompies> hence my attempt to do it through Ubuntu
<inetpro> PietPompies: Just a simple question: Have you activated the WLAN card using the hardware switch on the notebook and key combination FN+F8?
<PietPompies> the switch is on
<PietPompies> FN+F8 doesn't seem to have any effect - don't think the shortcut works in Ubunut
<PietPompies> Ubuntu
<PietPompies> Ubuntu picks up that the wireless is on
<Kilos> hen try the fone to search again
<PietPompies> phone doesn't pick it up
<PietPompies> I've got an old router that I plugged in - the phone picks that up
<drussell> PietPompies: I think it's a bug
<drussell> PietPompies: it was working under 11.04
<drussell> PietPompies: but I've just found that exact same issue under 11.10 and 12.04 earlier today
<PietPompies> ah... looks like I didn't look hard enough then
<PietPompies> can you send me the link of someone who had a similar issue?
<PietPompies> don't suppose it's possible to back track to 10.04
<PietPompies> 11.04
<Kilos> lo plustwo 
<plustwo> oom Kilos how are you doing?
<plustwo> hi everyone ...
<Kilos> well ty and you plustwo 
<plustwo> o/
<Kilos> PietPompies, have you tried connecting via btooth yet?
<PietPompies> yes - no luck
<Kilos> do ifones have bt?
<PietPompies> yup
<Kilos> and they dont see each other?
<Kilos> you need to tell the pc bt to search
<PietPompies> ah, the bluetooth is greyed out
<Kilos> maybe you need to plug a bt dongle in
<PietPompies> I wonder if it isn't a compatibility issue, similar to what drussell mentioned
<Kilos> dunno if that lappy has one internally
<Kilos> do you have a usb bt dongle
<PietPompies> nope
<PietPompies> unfortunately
<Kilos> eish
<PietPompies> the iPhone can act as a hotspot, so perhaps my solution is just to buy large databundles for it
<Kilos> isnt it slower then a modem
<inetpro> plustwo: good evening
<Kilos> that isnt solving the prob how are you gonna get the lappy to see the iphone
<PietPompies> no, it's quite fast if the signal is strong enough
<PietPompies> I'll just let it be to be honest
<inetpro> plustwo: have you perhaps played with the hotspot function on Ubuntu 11.10?
<PietPompies> mostly use the windows laptop
<PietPompies> how do you search for wireless networks in 11.10?
<inetpro> PietPompies: see http://www.bigfatostrich.com/2011/10/solved-ubuntu-11-10-wireless-issues/
<inetpro> perhaps it can help
<Kilos> inetpro, ls -la will see if there is a bt in that lappy hey?
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> whoa. activity like mad!
<inetpro> nuvolari: wb
<Kilos> lol jy slaap
<nuvolari> pffft, ek slaap nie
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> hhet 'n composition gemaak
<nuvolari> *het
<nuvolari> van kiekies wat ek vandag geneem het
<nuvolari> en met 'n halwe oog fliek gekyk
<Kilos> if you snooze you lose
<inetpro> PietPompies: just take that with a pinch of salt since you don't have the same hardware
<nuvolari> was net drrrr, drrrr peeeeee! drrr drrr! Boef! drrr peeee doef!
<drussell> PietPompies: I think I've found the solution
<drussell> PietPompies: or at least a workarounde
<drussell> PietPompies: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64494/wired-connection-shared-with-other-computers-connects-then-disconnects-in-11-10
<PietPompies> thanks inetpro - this looks promising
 * nuvolari craves for milk
<Kilos> baby
<inetpro> nuvolari: good idea
<Kilos> babies
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<PietPompies> thanks drussell - I saw this post.  From what I could pickup the solution was to kill dnsmasq.  It's not running on my pc
<drussell> PietPompies: it works as part of the network manager connection sharing
<inetpro> The workaround for now is to set IPv6 options to Ignore and then sudo killall dnsmasq. Reconnect and it should work.
<drussell> PietPompies: the key bit is "IPv6 options to Ignore"
<nuvolari> still sounds like firestarter's connection sharing is the simplest :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: he needs wifi to work
<inetpro> bye squi[tab]
<nuvolari> inetpro: connection sharing over wifi, or is it a different kind of issue?
<inetpro> nuvolari: yep
<inetpro> nuvolari: but with the ubuntu acting as a wifi hotspot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> PietPompies: also read the bug comments at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/865001
<superfly> lots of chatter tonight
<PietPompies> is network manager the same as "network" in 11.10?
<Kilos> http://mylinuxramblings.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/how-to-stop-ubuntu-11-10-wireless-dr
<drussell> PietPompies: nope
<drussell> Kilos: good find
 * drussell subscribes
<PietPompies> if I type network manager into the search, nothing comes up
<drussell> PietPompies: I've just tested it here, the workaround above certainly fixes it
<drussell> PietPompies: you're connecting your laptop via wired? and then trying to share that wired connection via your laptops wireless connection, yes?
<PietPompies> connecting via 3G
<PietPompies> then trying to share via wireless
<drussell> PietPompies: ahh ok, yup, same principle
<drussell> PietPompies: I'm actually doing exactly the same thing here
<drussell> PietPompies: just tested with 11.10 and 12.04
<PietPompies> awesome - so you recommend this: The workaround for now is to set IPv6 options to Ignore and then sudo killall dnsmasq. Reconnect and it should work.
<inetpro> Kilos: that link of yours is interesting but I don't think is related
<Kilos> aw sorry
<Kilos> i try
<inetpro> PietPompies: try it
<drussell> inetpro: I think it is, it seems to be reporting the exact issue
<inetpro> hmm
<drussell> inetpro: it's the outgoing/shared connection that's at fault, doesn't matter what the incoming supply connection is
<Kilos> i know how frustrating it can be when things dont work  and for young fellas its even worse
<Kilos> and i like seeing ubuntu work where windows cant
<PietPompies> hahaha, I'd think it's worse for the older generation - they've had enough practice on most things to know how it works (technology excluded)
<Kilos> but patience is lacking in the young ones
 * inetpro needs some sleep
<PietPompies> won't deny that
 * plustwo is now releaved the Vodacom connection works better on the tablet
<Kilos> ok inetpro sleep tight. ty for the help and chats
<Kilos> visit more often
<inetpro> PietPompies: good luck out there, and do come back soon even if your problems are gone
<PietPompies> the workaround doesn't work for me
<Kilos> aw
<PietPompies> thanks very much for all your help!
<PietPompies> and donating some of your evening for hopefully a worthy cause
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> yes PietPompies we like to see new blood here
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> nag boetie
<PietPompies> good night
<PietPompies> I thought Wed night was "klein Saterdag"!
<drussell> PietPompies: hmm.... you've set IPv6 to ignore?
<PietPompies> yes
<PietPompies> I'll take you through exactly what I do
<PietPompies> firstly delete all wireless connections in "network connections"
<plustwo> inetpro I haven't played around with 11.10 wifi stuff (hotspots)
<PietPompies> then click wireless - "use as hotspot" in Networks
<PietPompies> a wireless connection appears under wireless in Network connections 
<PietPompies> but there is no active connection
<PietPompies> and last used = never
<PietPompies> network connections icon does look greyed out though
<drussell> PietPompies: one sec let me test something...
<drussell> back in a few mins
<Kilos> PietPompies, if you then go add doesnt it show more stuff
<Kilos> or edit
<PietPompies> I click on edit
<PietPompies> set IPv6 to ignore
<Kilos> i am on maverick so not sure what the changes look like
<Kilos> ah
<PietPompies> screen shots would actually be best in these situations
<Kilos> wait for drussel to come back, he is at canonical i think
<PietPompies> wow, ok
<Kilos> maybe even tumbleweed  tomorrow he is in the developement guys
<Kilos> someone will find a fix for you
<PietPompies> I just hope its not something silly
<PietPompies> but I've tried most suggetions I could find
<PietPompies> perhaps it's the driver
<Kilos> what bugs me is that the phone doesnt even see your wireless signal from the pc
<PietPompies> yes, that's why I think it may be the driver
<Kilos> could be
<Kilos> or its not activated
<PietPompies> previously had windows installed on this machine and wireless worked fine
<PietPompies> so the hardware should be ok
<plustwo> is there no switch on the laptop that needs to be switched on and off to activate the wireless part?
<PietPompies> I've got it switched on
<PietPompies> That would be a REAL newbie mistake!
<Kilos> if its active the fone must see it if its working
<Kilos> drussell, wb
<drussell> hey PietPompies I've just double checked, my 11.10 needed a reboot before it worked but it did work, there's probably something that didnt' respond well to the killall
<drussell> Kilos: thanks :o)
<PietPompies> ok, I'll give that a go
<PietPompies> otherwise may be a driver that needs updating
<drussell> PietPompies: so... to get this working I did
<drussell> PietPompies: network manager applet > edit connections
<drussell> wireless tab, click add
<drussell> input ssid, change mode from infrastructure to ad-hoc
<drussell> click security tab
<superfly> http://oilrush-game.com/news/2012/01/25/oil-rush-released/
<drussell> change it to whatever and put a passphrase in
<drussell> click ipv4 settings
<drussell> set method to share with other computers
<drussell> click ipv6 settings 
<drussell> tab
<drussell> set method to ignore
<drussell> then I rebooted
<PietPompies> ok, I've followed those instructions exactly
<drussell> (click save first ;o)
<PietPompies> hehehe
<PietPompies> only question is that I have network connections - not network manager
<PietPompies> but options are the same
<PietPompies> also, my network connections tab is slightly greyed out in the taskbar
<drussell> PietPompies: so network manager is linked to that applet in the top right of your menu bar
<drussell> PietPompies: the only other bug I've found
<drussell> PietPompies: is that you may also need to set the "connect automatically" checkbox
<drussell> PietPompies: because if you don't the wireless network you've just set up doesn't appear as one for you to manually start it seems
<PietPompies> ok, I've saved your instructions incause I need to redo it
<PietPompies> will reboot and see if it makes a difference
<Kilos> good luck
<drussell> PietPompies: once you've set it up, it seems to work straight away
<drussell> PietPompies: no tinkering required :o)
<drussell> PietPompies: indeed, as Kilos says, good luck!
<PietPompies> hehehe, the tinkering usually breaks more than it fixes!
<PietPompies> if you're not online when I get back, thank you so much for all the help
<PietPompies> really appreciate it
<Kilos> well come on reboot lets see
<Kilos> come back again
<PietPompies> and I'm off - will be back!
 * Kilos holds thumbs
<drussell> Kilos: hehe, I hope it works ;o)
<drussell> Kilos: I've tested here so it *should*
<Kilos> drussell, yeah me too
<Kilos> all the different pcs make all the probs
 * drussell likes the vibe in #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yeah we a happy family
<drussell> Kilos: yeah, all the different manufacturers, different components, makes it pretty difficult to get a stable base across such a wide range of hardware
<drussell> Kilos: for what we have to work with, I think we do a damn good job :o)
<Kilos> yeah i think so too
<drussell> Kilos: and when I say we, I mean everyone in the ubuntu community
<Kilos> without you guys we all would be lost
<drussell> Kilos: heh without everyone in the community we'd be nothing
<Kilos> i cant imagine still being on ubuntu without #ubuntu-za
<drussell> Kilos: btw you tried 12.04 and the new HUD yet?
<drussell> PietPompies: so far so good ;o)
<Kilos> PietPompies, wb
<superfly> drussell: being the leader of an open source project which spans not only hardware, but also distros and operating systems, I know exactly what you mean ;-)
<PietPompies> thanks
<drussell> PietPompies: laptop didn't explode in a giant ball of flame so we're doing ok so far :o)
<Kilos> no drussell my pc cant handle unity
<PietPompies> hahaha
<PietPompies> no joy though
<drussell> Kilos: booooo :o(
<Kilos> and bandwidth holds me on maverick
<PietPompies> at least it saved the settings
<drussell> PietPompies: damn
<PietPompies> but still not connecting
<Kilos> eish
<PietPompies> I think I should try updating the drivers
<PietPompies> fishy that some of the icons or greyed out
<Kilos> PietPompies, have you updated since installing
<drussell> PietPompies: maybe, it's possible the driver doesn't understand/handle ad-hoc mode I guess
<PietPompies> where do you search for other wireless devices?
<drussell> Kilos: maverick was a good release ;o)
<PietPompies> in 11.10
<PietPompies> want to see if it can find my phone
<Kilos> yes PietPompies do you know how rto use the terminal
<PietPompies> (my other laptop finds it, so its not an issue with the phone)
<PietPompies> know how to get there, yes
<drussell> right, gtg all
<Kilos> ok type in sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> ty drussell 
<drussell> catch you all later ;o)
<Kilos> go well
<drussell> Kilos: cu soon :o)
<Kilos> :-)
<plustwo> drussell cheers
<PietPompies> baie dankie Kilos!
<PietPompies> have a good evening and thanks for all the help
<drussell> plustwo: byeee
<Kilos> PietPompies, i am here
<drussell> PietPompies: yvw
<Kilos> PietPompies, type sudo apt-get update in terminal
<PietPompies> eish - perhaps I'm also too tired - greeting the wrong person...
<Kilos> quickly man
<PietPompies> its done
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> what does it tell you
<PietPompies> it updated a couple of files
<PietPompies> didn't see any errors or anything like that
<Kilos> was one the network goodie
<PietPompies> not sure
<Kilos> before you update your system doesnt know what is all available
<Kilos> and before you upgrade lots of things arent fully updated
<Kilos> maybe it will work now
<PietPompies> ok, I try to update from the update manager everytime I log on
<PietPompies> i'll give it a go
<Kilos> we can look tomorrow night again
<PietPompies> nope
<Kilos> in the update manager you need to tell it to check as well for new stuff
<PietPompies> ok, I'll do that
<PietPompies> thanks for all the help
<Kilos> reload or something
<Kilos> im not sure in 11.10
<Kilos> you welcome, sorry its not working yet
<PietPompies> got about 200MB of updates
<PietPompies> so perhaps that will help
<PietPompies> if not, I will be back!
<Kilos> see you system wasnt updated
<Kilos> ok i wait to see
<PietPompies> indeed - that may be the cause
<Kilos> lets hope
<PietPompies> won't be online until next week though, perhaps I can report good news then
<Kilos> whew i will have forgotten by then
<PietPompies> but I'll have a look at some of the links you guys provided aswell
<PietPompies> hahahaha
<Kilos> lol
<PietPompies> well then you can start helping me from scratch and not feel "gatvol"!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some of the top ubuntu guys are here
<Kilos> someone here will fix it for you
<PietPompies> It's really great that they're willing to help people out
<Kilos> thats what ubuntu community is all about
<Kilos> wonderful buncha geeks
<PietPompies> hahaha, and proud of it
<PietPompies> must say, I do enjoy the satisfaction once something is working just the way you want
<Kilos> yeah
<PietPompies> but if they want to get more mainstream, they need to make it idiot proof, which is extremely tough
<Kilos> and it gives you even more satisfaction to help someone else again later
<PietPompies> the world is good at producing big idiots!
<Kilos> lol
<PietPompies> thanks very true
<PietPompies> *that's
<PietPompies> is this update that I'm adding now part of the stable release or the latest available upgrade?
<Kilos> it includes all the fixes
<Kilos> and security stuff
<Kilos> so any bug that was there gets fixed
<PietPompies> nice and fast with the local server
<Kilos> which one are you using
<Kilos> there are a few
<PietPompies> no idea - za.archive.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ya thats good
<Kilos> also you can look in synaptic package manager
<Kilos> type in wireless in the search block and it will show whats available
<PietPompies> I'll just need to wait for the update to complete
<Kilos> might be something specific to your hardware there
<PietPompies> It can't get a lock
<PietPompies> with the updates running
<Kilos> most likely it will work after upgrading
<Kilos> 200m is lots that wasnt fully updated
<PietPompies> I'm trying to think when last I updated - I don't think it was that long ago
<PietPompies> but it's quite a bit, yes
<Kilos> yes but if you dont refresh/reload the update manager it doesnt see new updates
<PietPompies> One of the many things I've learnt tonight!
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update gets them all
<Kilos> have you joined our mailing list
<PietPompies> nope - where can I add my email?
<Kilos> thats normally where guys start off looking for help[
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<PietPompies> i see... I just got so frustrated with it not working I thought I'd get some live help!
<PietPompies> so do I just sent a blank email to that email address?
<Kilos> yeah its better here but you also learn from others asking there for help and seeing how they are helped
<PietPompies> or with subscribe in the subject
<Kilos> you subscribe
<Kilos> i have forgotten how already
<Kilos> hehe
<PietPompies> I'm sure I'll find it on the website
<PietPompies> great, update complete
<PietPompies> I'll need to restart I think
<Kilos> you can just state you problem there as completely as possible and will get help from guys that arent here as well
<Kilos> but most are
<Kilos> ok i wait and see
<PietPompies> great, will be back in 5 min
<Kilos>  cool
 * plustwo goes through the logs (backlogs) ...
<Kilos> hehe we been chatting the hind leg off this donkey
<Kilos> where you been plustwo 
<plustwo> Kilos: most of the time on courses
<Kilos> ah
<plustwo> plus away from work...
<plustwo> tiring
<plustwo>  @ least I wasn't china
<Kilos> hehe
<plustwo> in China
<plustwo> I'm using a touch screen & typing errors are such huge
<Kilos> these modern things are too much for me
<Kilos> like my boet has a bb fone
<Kilos> what a pain
<plustwo> heh... hence called high-tech
<Kilos> yay PietPompies wb
<PietPompies> sorry for delay - rebooted twice
<Kilos> np
<PietPompies> still no luck!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> send one mail to the lists
<PietPompies> but at boot up, it said not all networking functionality activated
<PietPompies> or something to that effect
<PietPompies> it was looking for network configuration
<Kilos> ah now you can find what to activate
<PietPompies> haha, and so the quest continues!      I'll play around with it a bit over the weekend 
<PietPompies> Anyhow, I should also be off to bed - work awaits tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight PietPompies 
<PietPompies> hehehe, jy ook Ook Kilos
<Kilos> nice meeting you
<PietPompies> *Oom
<Kilos> haha dont you also start that
<PietPompies> you too, and thanks again for all the help and patience
<Kilos> yw
<PietPompies> hehehe, when in Rome...
<Kilos> lol
<PietPompies> I'll update next week if I've made any progress
<Kilos> good luck
<PietPompies> enjoy the rest of your week
<Kilos> you too lad
<PietPompies> thanks
<PietPompies> cheers!
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<plustwo> cheers. gudnite oomph 
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> *oom
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-26
<inetpro> fp
<nuvolari> sp
<nuvolari> \o/ day off
<nuvolari> then I should ask myself, why am I up so early?
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<Kilos> lo nuvolari bakuman inetpro 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :D
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit vanoggend met oom?
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> shame on you Maaz 
<nuvolari> gaan goed dankie oom
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> weet net nie wat om vandag aan te vang nie
<Kilos> hoekom?
<Kilos> werk jy nie?
<nuvolari> hu uh :P
<Kilos> dis lekker
<nuvolari> ek's 'n kwart-eeu vandag
<Kilos> kry bietjie son
<Kilos> UV's
<Kilos> vry vitamiene D
<Kilos> my nuvolari dis wonderlik, veels geluk met die verjaarsdag, mag die wat nog kom baie wees met net voorspoed
<Kilos> nog nie die helfde van my nie maar jy vang op
<Kilos> be back tonight
<Kilos> have a good day guys
<inetpro> nuvolari: Happy Birthday!
<inetpro> drubin: wb
<nuvolari> :> thanks inetpro 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<nlsthzn> Alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> no one battling with anything tonight i see
<Kilos> oh well
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nlsthzn> Hola Puza Thursday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bakuman, have you become a lurker too
<Kilos> hi confluency you well?
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn> Maaz, with sugar?
<Maaz> Help yourself outa the sugar pot
<nlsthzn> :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you so much kind bot
<Maaz> no problem, Kilos
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow sleep tight
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<nlsthzn> thanks inetpro ... 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you are having connectivity issues?
<nlsthzn> not that I can tell
<nlsthzn> what I do see is 3 x-chat icons 
<nlsthzn> looks like x-chat is going wonky
<nlsthzn> let me get out and come back perhaps
<nlsthzn> inetpro, let us see if that is a bit better this time
<nlsthzn> sorry for the annoyance
<inetpro> np
<drubin> inetpro: thanks.
<inetpro> drubin: thanks?
<drubin> inetpro: you welcomed me back
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> at 12:51?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> drubin: good to see you still surviving
<inetpro> drubin: but I think I meant to welcome drussell back at the time :-)
<inetpro> sorry for that
<drubin> hehe it is ok
<superfly> heya drubin, how goes?
<superfly> we don't see you much these days
<drubin> superfly: Busy I guess ;/
<drubin> but I am good
<superfly> good, glad to hear
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-27
<sakhi> Mornings
<nlsthzn> alo
<superfly> morning sakhi, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Good morning mr. superfly 
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<JabberwockyA19> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> another extremely hot day in stellenbosch
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<Kilos> it will surely rain soon
<Kilos> you guys get lotsa rain
<JabberwockyA19> I hope so
<superfly> morning Kilos and JabberwockyA19
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: There isn't a pot on
<JabberwockyA19> hi superfly
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19, are you another one thats aircon addicted
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<superfly> aircon addicted oom Kilos? When it's this hot, you can't work unless the aircon is on
<Kilos> temp? superfly 
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in capetown
<Maaz> Kilos: City not found
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> we lost the cape?
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in cape town south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In Cape Town, South Africa at 9:00 AM SAST on January 27, 2012: 25°C; Humidity: 50%; Wind: SSE at 6 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:01 AM SAST/7:54 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 10:00 AM SAST/10:01 PM SAST
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<superfly> Kilos: my office doesn't actually have aircon, we have a big fan going, and we open the windows
<superfly> but it cooks in here because the sun shines directly in here for the first half of the morning... from about 6am to about 9am
<Kilos> one needs to teach the bot to accept wrongly phrased questions
<JabberwockyA19> Kilos: I am an aircon addict without aircon :-/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they dont make men like they used to
<Kilos> yeah superfly thats only lekker in winter
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<JabberwockyA19> if it's 18 degrees I will still turn the aircon on
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> thats cold
<Kilos> you must be sick
<JabberwockyA19> been working too much in the dmz ^_^
<superfly> Kilos: I don't mind the heat if I don't have to think too much
<superfly> but these desk jobs require constant engagement of the brain, and I can't think in that sort of heat
<Kilos> ha ha ha the heat affects your brain?
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> Kilos: we don't all have heads of steel like you :-P
<Kilos> you need to do like the idiot rugby fans and put half a watermelon over  your head
<Kilos> or try a beanie and just keep dipping it in cold water
<superfly> bwahaha, oom Kilos, you crack me up
<Kilos> oh superfly try using a fan with a dish of water in from of it
<Kilos> cools down lekker
<Kilos> even go out and hose down the walls outside as soon as the sun is off them
<superfly> Kilos: we're on the 7th floor, it'll be a little difficult to do that
<Kilos> oh my, i didnt know that, sorry
<Kilos> well then its a fan that will help, and prayers for global warming to go somewhere else
<Kilos> bbtn=be back tonight, have a good day all.
<kbmonkey> hi
<zeref-Lap> hmmm
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> what's wrong zeref-Lap?
<zeref-Lap> was stuck on a programming prob
<Kilos> evening superfly and ALL you others
<Kilos> hi drussell plustwo 
<drussell> heya Kilos 
<superfly> Naandsê oom Kilos
<Kilos> oh my net splits again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Kilos> Maaz, and sugar
<Maaz> Do something yourself Kilos
<Kilos> sigh
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> drussell, where are you? in the states?
<drussell> Kilos: England
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> shame that cold wet place\
<Kilos> you guys use aircon to warm up hey?
<drussell> Kilos: hehehehe I have a log burning stove ;o)
<Kilos> haha
<drussell> Kilos: http://ubuntuone.com/5wMbmGrlykASgbKw9NFllZ
<Kilos> drussell, is that link gonna eat data
 * Kerbero is terug in nederland
<drussell> Kilos: it's just a small photo of the stove
<Kilos> naand Kerbero 
<drussell> Kilos: hmm maybe not so small 2.4MB
 * Kerbero dink hy moet ook 'n foto neem van die oond/kagel waarvoor hy sit
<Kerbero> maar nou is die netwerk na my server dood
<Kilos> eish drussell im stretching to make 1m a day
<bakuman> :(
<Kilos> i will save the link and go see some time
<bakuman> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> tell me something about ubuntuone, if i go there with my pc can i give someone else permission to put stuff there?
 * bakuman only used Dropbox
<Kilos> where is dropbox
<bakuman> how do oyu mean where?
<bakuman> www.dropbox.com
<Kilos> inna sky or on your pc?
<Kilos> ah
<bakuman> sky + pc
<Kilos> isnt that same as ubuntuone
<Kilos> i have never tried it but see its part of maverick
<Kilos> also another question, can a windows pc user use ubuntuone?
<bakuman> sounds about the same, but havent used it. I know Dropbox works easily cross platform, you can share some folders with other people
<superfly> Kilos: yes, UbuntuOne has a Windows client
<Kilos> was thinking of getting tara to store all her stuff up there, is that wise?
<bakuman> depends what "all her stuff is", there is a limit ons space
<Kilos> oh on ubuntu one as well?
<Kilos> she has many gigs of stuff
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> mainly music and music vids i think
<Kilos> oh and software thats installed in her pc but loses everytime winsucks crashes
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> ty superfly do you know the size one can use?
<superfly> Kilos: on dropbox?
<Kilos> no ubuntuone superfly 
<superfly> oh, no.
<inetpro> You get 5GB for free! Add more storage to suit your needs.
<Kilos> ah ty
<inetpro> + 20 GB $2.99 / month or $29.99 / year
<Kilos> better to save on dvd's then
<Kilos> ty guys. i go crash now
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> night Kilos
<Kerbero> is dropbox nie goedkoper nie?
<superfly> Kerbero: in raw monetary terms, no
<Kerbero> ok
<superfly> UbuntuOne is $30/year, whereas DropBox is $100/year
<Kerbero> ahh
<superfly> however, UbuntuOne is only 20GB and DropBox is 50GB
<superfly> Maaz: 20 / 30
<superfly> Maaz: 20/30
<Maaz> superfly: 0.666666666667
<superfly> Maaz: 50/100
<Maaz> superfly: 0.666666666667
<superfly> Maaz seems to be a little slow tonight
<Maaz> superfly: 0.5
<Maaz> superfly: Excuse me?
<Tonberry> maaz pi*e
<Maaz> Tonberry: 8.53973422267
<superfly> er, other way round, I think
<Tonberry> o0
<superfly> Maaz: 30/20
<Maaz> superfly: 1.5
<superfly> Maaz: 100/50
<Maaz> superfly: 2.0
<superfly> Kerbero: there you have it... DropBox is $2/GB and UbuntuOne is $1.50/GB
<Tonberry> maaz 10!
<Maaz> Tonberry: 10
<superfly> Maaz: !10
<Maaz> superfly: What?
<superfly> Maaz: 10^3
<Maaz> superfly: 9
<superfly> uh, OK
<Tonberry> lol
<superfly> Maaz: 2^4
<Maaz> superfly: 6
<Tonberry> dont some languages have xor=^ ?
<Tonberry> nope
<Tonberry> wait
<Tonberry> calculator was in hex
<Tonberry> its an xor
<zeref> o0o0
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-28
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
 * nuvolari was gou dorp toe
<nuvolari> Tonberry: java has an ^ operator
<nuvolari> dunno 'bout the others 
<Tonberry> oh ja
<sakhi> Mornings
<Kilos> hiya superfly and other weekenders
<Mezenir> hello kilos
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> how goes
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> well ty mez
<Kilos> grr Mezenir 
<Mezenir> grr ?
<Mezenir> o
<Mezenir> lol
<Kilos> lol i forgot the tab
<Mezenir> mez is ok
<Mezenir> i dont mind :P
<Kilos> hehe
 * superfly just finished his coffee and fresh doughnuts
<Kilos> hahaha
 * Kilos not a doughnut fan
<Kilos> too messy
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn  and others
<Kilos> superfly, whens the next insect due
<Kilos> lo plustwo 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari inetpro 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<Kilos> very talkative peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: yes we like talking
<Kilos> lol i noticed
<inetpro> Kilos: daai koffie van jou ruik lekker
<Kilos> ja baie
<Kilos> gaan dit goed daar
 * inetpro gaan sit gou die ketel aan
<superfly> Kilos: in August
<Kilos> ah will try member that, tell the flyess to look after herself
<inetpro> hmm... good evening superfly, superflyess and the insect
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> i dunno if they pupae or larvae at that stage
<Kilos> inetpro, what do you know about reverse engineering stuff?
<Kilos> i saw that the pidgin peeps reckon bbm can work on pidgin if someone has time to reverse engineer the something or other
<Kilos> protocol?
<Kilos> i forget what
<Kilos> wb bakuman 
<inetpro> Kilos: it's simple, just don't use bbm
<Kilos> lol not for me man but to contact boet and his whole family on their bbm's
<Kilos> i use pidgin as you know
<inetpro> Kilos: let them suffer in silence in their isolated world
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> rim is dying already anyway
<Kilos> rim?
<inetpro> Research in Motion
<Kilos> is that what bb's use?
<inetpro> those are the guys who build and run bb
<Kilos> ah ty
<inetpro> Kilos: tell them to install google talk on the bbm
<inetpro> I mean on their bb
<Kilos> oh can that work
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> will tell them ty inetpro 
<Kilos> nokia battery nearly flat. sleep tight all. see ya morrow
<inetpro> Kilos: just plug in the power
<superfly> night night Kilos
<inetpro> gnight Kilos
<Kilos> lol its on the other side of the room. but will do so
<Kilos> stand by
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> night friends
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-29
<Guest0072> hello
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> hey guys, bro is having trouble with is 8ta modem, what kind to you guys use?
<Guest9178> hello everyone
<Kilos> evening all
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> how're you tonight?
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<Kilos> waar is die apie seun
<nuvolari> gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee ek weet nie waar die apie is nie oom :/
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> good evenings
<inetpro> en hello oom Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> en wat gaan hier aan vandag?
<Kilos> niks, baie baie stil
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: baie dankie ou maat
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm...
<nuvolari> ya, it's really quiet lately
<inetpro> nuvolari: I wonder why
<inetpro> anyone tried Precise Pangolin alpha yet?
<Tonberry> yes
<Tonberry> lots of things breaking
 * superfly installed KDE 4.8
<inetpro> Tonberry: Eish! Serious? Like what?
 * inetpro wondering whether I should return to Kubuntu
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> unity sound deamon or something kept crashing
<superfly> inetpro: KDE 4.7 has some irritating issues, but never enough for me to go to Gnome
<Tonberry> 3d card was incorrectly detected
<Tonberry> altho that could be a weird hardware issue
<inetpro> Tonberry: hmm...
<Tonberry> update manager deamon crashed once
<Tonberry> one of those i5 + nvidia passthrough things
<Tonberry> had to remove all nvidia drivers to get the intel card working
<Tonberry> only played with it for about 30 mins
<Tonberry> and it was technically at work
<Tonberry> so didn't give it too much attention 
<inetpro> superfly: KDE 4.8 stable?
<nuvolari> I'm not trying out anything now. Just because I broke my chair this afternoon.
<nuvolari> it really sucks
<nuvolari> at least I can still sit on it :P
<Squirm> lo
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<nuvolari> sup?
<Squirm> it's nuvolari :O
<Squirm> not much hey
<Squirm> nuvolari: next time you go home you're visiting k. I have a flat and it's like 5min off the freeway
<nuvolari> Squirm: it's a deal!
<nuvolari> well, if 4am is OK?
<Squirm> when do you leave home?
<Squirm> Ballito home
<nuvolari> eh? leave home to go hom?
<inetpro> eish!
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, the one that was just release
<Squirm> when you go to your parents, what time do you leave
<superfly> *released
<nuvolari> Squirm: ye, usually around 3am
<nuvolari> if I oversleep, 4 am :P
<Squirm> I'd say about 2 hours to get here
<nuvolari> but I don't know when I'll be going home this year yet
 * inetpro swapped sim cards between two BB phones and the old phone with a different number still receives my whatsapp messages 
<Squirm> nuvolari: I'm in Mooi River
<inetpro> somehow this stuff is bound to the hardware?
<nuvolari> Squirm: before or after the toll gate?
<Squirm> you go off into Mooi River, so you go off before the main toll and go back on after the main toll
<Squirm> going on after theres a short way to not pay toll
<Squirm> :P
<nuvolari> heh
<nuvolari> ok, you convinced me to save on travel fees
<Squirm> and it's only like 5min extra :P
<nuvolari> *of travel time
<Squirm> yeah, I meant to say that
<nuvolari> what if we get stuck kuiering a hond uit 'n bos?
<Squirm> you lost me after 'stuck'
<Squirm> well
<nuvolari> I don't know the english for kuier, and direct translation for "'n hond uit 'n bos" is 'a dog out of a bush" :P
<Squirm> kuiering - sleeping?
 * nuvolari tries google translate
<Tonberry> socializing? 
<nuvolari> hmm. it's a win for Afrikaans :P I can't find a good word for 'kuier'
<Tonberry> dinner party without the dinner?
<nuvolari> visit/socialize
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I get it
<Squirm> nuvolari: then you just get home late
<Squirm> or the next day
 * inetpro hates BB
 * nuvolari support inetpro's hate
<nuvolari> I spent like over 25 minutes last night to install gtalk on a BB 
<inetpro> nuvolari: don't try to move your sim to another BB
<inetpro> looks like you need some desktop manager when you do that
<inetpro> which is not working linux
<nuvolari> inetpro: oh no, thank goodness I don't own one :P
<nuvolari> I don't like it that they make stuff so dependent on desktop apps
 * Mezenir polishes his trusty old sony ericsson k750i
<Mezenir> it can barely handle mxit
<Mezenir> but it works
<Kilos> lol
<Mezenir> for everything else theres my pc
<Mezenir> :)
<nuvolari> ooh, my SE W800i was awesome
<superfly> inetpro: it could be bound to the IMEI
<inetpro> superfly: the big question is, how do I unbind it from the IMEI?
<superfly> inetpro: you probably can't
<inetpro> shucks
<Kilos> horrible things cell phones
<superfly> inetpro: I have avoided whatsapp
<superfly> especially since after a month or whatever you have to start paying for it
<inetpro> superfly: I think it's after a year
<inetpro> First year FREE! ($1.99/year after)
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
 * nuvolari is off to bed
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-21
<Kilos> morning zeref barrydk and others
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<superfly> and barrydk 
<Kilos> sorry, didnt look if you were still grayed out
<superfly> slow data connection...
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> i battled to open here and pidgin this morning and get mail as well even though nm showed connected
<Kilos> had to pull a windows trick
<Kilos> reboot...sigh
<superfly> cape town station! later folks
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Just about to go into the reserve.(found reception at the gate)
<magespawn> Chat later.
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> wbb. gotta rev 8ta for airtime disappearing on modem
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo Superhuman_ tail and all
<Kilos> hi MxG 
<Kilos> the name is familiar. have you been here before or are you from our lists
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> meeting tonight hey all!!
<MxG> Hi Kilos, might have visited a long time ago but can't really remember. i am on the mailing list
<Kilos> anyway MxG welcome to ubuntu-za
<MxG> thanks :)
<superfly> Kilos: at 7:30?
<Kilos> yip superfly 19.30
<Kilos> hope you can make it
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll try
<superfly> Kilos: I'll see, I got stuff on at 7
<inetpro> Kilos: what's there to discuss?
<Kilos> inetpro, dont try DO!
<Kilos> hmm..
<Kilos> well next chair needs to be voted in
<Kilos> as usual but nuvo not gonna get out of it
<Kilos> ai this thing "stuff" covers such a wide field
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman barrydk nlsthzn Squirm sakhi tumbleweed, meeting tonight
<Kilos> and you lurkers too
<Squirm> I might be around
<Squirm> I usually hit the end of it
 * nlsthzn might make it... not feeling 100% and workign again tomorrow... will see later I guess
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> if there's not much to discuss why meet?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: did you look at the Agenda even?
<Kilos> i go look now. the agenda and new innovative ideas is youre field
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> and look at the previous minutes as well
<inetpro> then tell us what more to add
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> and that goes for everybody
<Kilos> you wanna remind the twits again?
 * inetpro hates sitting in meetings with people not prepared properly
<inetpro> Kilos: so you better do your homework!
<Kilos> then go back to your motivation speech and mail it and tweet it
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> im the greeter bot member
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry, you're not fired just yet
<Kilos> you take advantage of my good nature
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: that's my job
<inetpro> have to get the best outta you
<Kilos> ai!!
<Kilos> only to me
<Kilos> swine
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> theres 30 other peeps here too man
<Kilos> man inetpro 
<inetpro> they to scared to talk now
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: at least you know me by now
<inetpro> Kilos: anyway, thanks for all your effort with reminders to the mailing list and all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> youre so welcome my friend
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wish i could motivate a few of the list guys to join us too
<Kilos> hi conradvo 
<conradvo> hi what time is the meeting tonight
<Kilos> meeting here tonight at 19.30
<Kilos> hehe
<conradvo> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> we better have a good meeting methinks
<Kilos> Oops!
<Kilos>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service.
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> barrydk, tell mazal meeting tonight @ 19.30
<Kilos> inetpro, can we discuss having a greeter bot here?
<Kilos> hi cmsch_ 
<Kilos> welcome to ubunt-za
<cmsch_> hi kilos, thank. just popping in
<Kilos> you coming to the meeting tonight?
<cmsch_> yes.  Previously I have never been able to attend because of other standing monthly meeting at same time but I am free of that now.
<Kilos> greta
<Kilos> great as well
<Kilos> hi floyd_ 
<Kilos> and floydunn20183  too
<floyd_> hi. seems my name has changed. was floydunn20183
<Kilos> inetpro, jy groet nie die nuwe mense nie
<Kilos> have you been here before floyd_ 
<floyd_> yes once in December
<Kilos> you tim hey?
<floyd_> correct. Tim it is
<Kilos> we chatted
<Kilos> sorry Tim
<Kilos> im lazy with caps
<Kilos> hehe
<floyd_> yip we did. 
<Kilos> floydunn20183, meeting here tonight at 19.30
<Kilos> agenda @ http://bit.ly/VufpF0  add stuff of interest if you like
<floydunn20183> thanks . will try to join in.
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> howdy all
<superfly> ohi magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> so whats up today in the land?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hi vonc
<Kilos> ai Vince-0 
<Kilos> magespawn, i need you and the fly to help me get the pro to accept greeter here
<Vince-0> hihi
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> was waiting for that
<inetpro> Kilos: did you add it to the Agenda>
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> nope wanted to get permissions first
<Kilos> the ubuntu way you know
<inetpro> hmm.... who needs permissions?
<Kilos> maybe i need to chown you all
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: make Kilos some coffee, please
<Maaz> inetpro: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai
<magespawn> would the greeter be installed in Maaz?
<Kilos> that is the ultimate aim once it has been perfected
<Kilos> but meantime can be any ibid
<Kilos> hi hsch 
<hsch> hi Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> magespawn, did you see all the new peeps today?
<magespawn> yup Kilos very cool
<Kilos> must be something in the air
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> hmm
<magespawn> new year fever?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Kilos:  i remember the arguement against having two bots in the same channel
<Kilos> yeah me too but there isnt another way unless we have greeter installed in maaz as is
<Kilos> i was hoping the fly and/or weed could sort it lekker before we do that
<Kilos> even the actual greeting can be reworded
<magespawn> might take awhile peeps are busy
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> woo, works over
<Kilos> dont fall asleep now Squirm and miss the meeting
<Kilos> have you added anything to the agenda
<Squirm> I'm usually playing squash that time
<Kilos> i
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> one hour a month
<Kilos> play squash tomorrow
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<Squirm> I'm going to play squash tomorrow
<Squirm> and I haven't tried the new Ubuntu
<Kilos> no matter man be at the meet
<Squirm> yeah, for me, that pretty much covers the agenda
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<hubx> hi
<Squirm> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> because its a thing we do here on ubuntu-za
<Kilos> monthly meets
<Kilos> family get together
<Squirm> I mean, the meeting could be a good idea. but needs some more topics. those could be covered in 5 min
<Kilos> then add what you think is relevant
<Kilos> or of interest
<Kilos> or needs sorting out etc
 * Squirm adds Meeting Agenda to the Meeting Agenda
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> if I'm here I'm here if I'm not I'm not
<Kilos> ai
<superfly> Squirm: in a way having the meeting is more important than the items on the agenda
<superfly> when it is our turn for re- approval in 2 years time, the meetings help to prove our case for approval
<Kilos> maiatoday, you gonna make it?
<magespawn> later all see you at the meeting connection permitting
<Squirm> superfly: ah, so you actually have to apply to be an official Ubuntu channel
<Squirm> that's quite nice though
<nuvolari> :O I need to get home to prepare
<nuvolari> the parentals are visiting too :P so tough times
<Squirm> nuvolari: they must be enjoying the beach
<Squirm> well, when it's not raining
<superfly> Squirm: well, the IRC channel is "free"
<superfly> we're an official LoCo and that requires approval
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> hi amanica you here for tonights meeting?
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Meesterarend> Hey all  :)
<Kilos> hi Meesterarend howsit
<Kilos> you here for tonights meeting?
<Meesterarend> Will try
<Kilos> whew you already here man just stay here
<Kilos> hehe
<Meesterarend> We're bussy with a visit in kalahari
<Kilos> ah
<Meesterarend> But I'll try to at least follow on  my phone
<Meesterarend> Till we braai
<Meesterarend> Hope thats after dark
<Meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> save me some
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/446/detail/
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/529/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/529/detail/
<nuvolari> nice
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Meesterarend> Well i can sent u a  location then you get about 2 hour to get here :)
<Kilos> lol
<Meesterarend> Hey Nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.minutes is http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/21/%23ubuntu-za.html#t17:30
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<Kilos> email some wors and steak
<Meesterarend> Ah thats an easy one :)
<Kilos> gmail is fast it might still be warm when it gets here
<Meesterarend> Still on the coals even
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> the wors must be made with Nat Classic boerewors spices
<nuvolari> ugh :-/ I wanted to add something about regional activities but I can't remember what
<Meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> old age nuvolari ?
<nlsthzn> aed/me isn't making it tonight... good night
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<Kilos> well think about you
<Kilos> you supposed to give apologies
<nuvolari> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> Kilos: beslis oom
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> my grysstof roes
<nlsthzn> feeling under the weather taking a early night
<Kilos> als roes in durbs
<Kilos> aw get better nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> gepraat van roes - my karretjie is 'n maand oud en daar is roes
<nuvolari> ek soek antwoorde
<Meesterarend> Ok i've got the LOI for the braai... fresh  horse meat mixed with  some rooikat 
<nuvolari> ek't hulle klaar gemail
<Kilos> ai  nuvolari ja hulle moet reg maak
<Kilos> rooikat=lynx hey?
<nuvolari> net so ja!
<Meesterarend> Jip
<Kilos> all cars sold down there are supposed to be treated before handover
<Kilos> i dont like the tufts on the ears
<Meesterarend> I think it looks cute :)
<nuvolari> hmm, only thing exciting that happened was the google+ hangout with Vince-0. I wonder if the other LUGS/areas had something going on the last while
<Kilos> yeah its a pretty cat
<Vince-0> hihi
<Kilos> but bad news to sheep farmers
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<nuvolari> Vince-0: had 1 positive feedback from the office so far :P
<nuvolari> I need to spread the word still
<Meesterarend> Thats why its part of  the braai :)
<zeref> hmmmmmmmmm
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<zeref> hi hi
<nuvolari> aloha
 * nuvolari verf die kletskamer rooi
<nuvolari> :P
<zeref> what time is the meeting?
<Meesterarend> Hey all new arivals :)
<Kilos> 19.30
<nuvolari> zeref: 19:30
<zeref> kk.
<nuvolari> geez, oom Kilos is flippen quick
<zeref> hopefully my program will be done by then.
<Kilos> hurry zeref or do it tomorrow
<Kilos> wb floydunn20183 
<floydunn20183> thx
<zeref> lol Kilos: has to be done by morning.
<zeref> want ot finihs it now
<Kilos> ai
<zeref> so i have good sleeps
<Kilos> ok stop chatting and send it
 * zeref ninja's off
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_h 
<Kilos> wassup you?
<SmilyBorg> hey there
<SmilyBorg> not much, just been busy with work
<amanica> hi, Kilos, yeah but a bit distracted :)
<nuvolari> howdy SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> yeah you dont even say morning anymore
<nuvolari> ugh, work should be banned. Only freestyle coding allowed :P
<Kilos> amanica, whats distrackting you
<Kilos> kill it
<amanica> dinner, it was already dead :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i enjoyed that
<Vince-0> Hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> hey Vince-0
 * Kilos goes to eat quick
<nuvolari> hallo magtie :)
<nuvolari> hi Cantide 
<magtie> Hi nuvolari
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<nuvolari> anyone here going to the JLUG?
<Cantide> hey nuvolari, magtie, Kilos :)
<nuvolari> I see their meeting is on
<magtie> hi Cantide
<nuvolari> "At Jozi Linux User Group meet up.'What is better than Apple pie? Raspberry pie!' Sponsored by LPI Southern Africa"
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<Cantide> Raspberry Pi 'o' I spent an hour reading up on cool Raspberry Pi hacks
<Cantide> last night
<nuvolari> Cantide: maybe also check out openelec
<nuvolari> to run on the pi
<floydunn20183> I was going to go to the JLUG but could not make it, got to bring a pi home this evening to play with
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
 * Cantide searches
<nuvolari> Cantide: if you're interested in using your pi for a media player
<nuvolari> I don't want to fiddle too much these days :P 
<nuvolari> so I take the easy way out
<nuvolari> hi kbmonkey 
<Cantide> nuvolari, that may be the last thing i would use it for
<Cantide> and no, i don't even have a pi
<Cantide> i just want one :)
<nuvolari> ah, join the club
<Kilos> yo monkey
<Cantide> i might get one next year
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<queery> Hi boys and girls 
<nuvolari> hi queery 
<nuvolari> welcome
<Kilos> hi queery 
<queery> Dankie
<kbmonkey> hi Cantide and queery 
<nuvolari> oh geez, I need to figure maaz out again :P
<queery> Just had a run and it did not go well so excuse the panting
<Cantide> hey kbmonkey :)
<Cantide> hehe, run more :) it will get easier :)
<SmilyBorg> key kbmonkey
<queery> Hi kb
<queery> No it dont
<Meesterarend> Hey all
<kbmonkey> hello SmilyBorg :]
<nuvolari> oh come on. where did Maaz' help go?
<queery> Hi meesterarend 
<Kilos> we near to our record methinks inetpro ?
<Meesterarend> I'll be here for afew minutes
<Kilos> wasnt it 45
<queery> Maaz how di I start a meeting 
<Maaz> queery: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, help meeting
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<nuvolari> hmm. I'm sure the synax changed, not?
<nuvolari> *syntax
<queery> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> but thanks kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> :>
<queery> Can't be
<mazal> evening all
<queery> Kilos record? 
<kbmonkey> pheweee what a monday
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<queery> Mazal.... That's gonna get confusing 
<Kilos> when drubin was here we had 45 peeps on xchat
 * inetpro will be late
<Kilos> 42 tonight
<nuvolari> oh dear
<queery> Really. But how many active 
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
<Kilos> 9 show away
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<queery> Maaz I am Dewald 
<Maaz> queery: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<mazal> Maaz I am Wikus van Dyk
<Maaz> mazal: Okay
<SmilyBorg> Maaz I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Sure
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<floydunn20183> Maaz: I am Tim Venn
<Maaz> floydunn20183: Done
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am wesley werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<Meesterarend> Maaz I am Frans de Waal
<Maaz> Meesterarend: Okay
<magtie> Maaz I am Magda Smith
<Maaz> magtie: Yessir
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> hi StephanWessels 
<nuvolari> Good evening everyone
<Kilos> ok inetpro 
<StephanWessels> Hi everyone
<kbmonkey> good evening :)
<nuvolari> welcome to our first meeting for 2013!
<kbmonkey> hoorah
<queery> Dankie 
<Kilos> StephanWessels, do the thing with the bot
<nuvolari> May you all have a great year ahead of you, an I believe our community will bloom
<StephanWessels> ? new to this
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery and nuvolari!
<queery> Maaz ty
<Kilos>   as in maaz I am Stephan surname
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<StephanWessels> Maaz I am Stephan Wessels
<Maaz> StephanWessels: Alrighty
<nuvolari> ah, a special welcome to first time visitors
<StephanWessels> thanks :-)
<floydunn20183> thx
<Kilos> welcome guys
<queery> Hi peeps
<Cantide> Maaz: I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<queery> Maaz will make you coffee if you ask nicely 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, ?
<kbmonkey> but she does not do sandwiches
<nuvolari> ok, I'm bad at introductions, so please forgive me if I could have handled this better. Suggestions are welcome
<mazal> or steak
<nuvolari> hi hubx 
<nuvolari> welcome
<queery> Maaz what is for lunch
<Maaz> queery: How about some soup?
<nuvolari> oh yeah, before we proceed:
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/529/detail/
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.minutes is http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/21/%23ubuntu-za.html#t17:30
<kbmonkey> ah, thanks nuvolari 
<nuvolari> You're welcome kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> Did everyone have a good break over the holidays?
<queery> Hi Stefano 
<queery> Was awesome
<kbmonkey> the holidays only serve to make you want more of them ;)
<Cantide> indeed :)
<nuvolari> yeah :-/
<queery> Apparently druben is still alive. I saw him... 
<nuvolari> missing mine a lot
<queery> *drubin 
<nuvolari> *drubin
 * nuvolari pokes drubin
<nuvolari> yo
<queery> Bloody auto correct 
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Rewiev Previous Minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Rewiev Previous Minutes
<queery> Re what? 
<nuvolari> so, I'll give everyone a while to gaze over the last meeting's minutes
<nuvolari> re-er...
<nuvolari> can maaz fix that?
<nuvolari> how do I fix it?
 * nuvolari freaks out
<queery> No you need a new topic 
<tumbleweed> you don't. ignore it :)
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ok, I believe everyone will be able to tell what I tried to say there
<Kilos> take it easy nuvolari no stress
<queery> Yea my dyslexia already fixed it
<Banlam> maaz, i am gareth cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Done
<nuvolari> Kilos: the internet never forgets... so I can't make too many mishaps :P
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> heyo
<queery> Hey bum bum
<nuvolari> Banlam: are you family of Elize Cawood?
<Kilos> so what nuvolari its a typo
<Banlam> ;)
<Banlam> nuvolari, we're all related
<Meesterarend> Nuvolari calm down and it'll start to flow :)
<Banlam> but I don't know her
<nuvolari> lol ok Banlam 
<Banlam> :)
<nuvolari> trying Meesterarend :P it's much better
<queery> Ok so last time on survivor 
<Banlam> my dad only has sisters, and my grandad was an only child, so not closely related to any other cawoods
<nuvolari> ok, so, does anyone have something they want to discuss from the last meeting?
<queery> How about well done chaps... 
<queery> And dames 
<nuvolari> oh ya! the LoCo Approval :D
<Banlam> \o/
<nuvolari> Indeed!
<StephanWessels> Well done!
<nuvolari> Congratulations to everyone once again
<nuvolari> and thank you for being part of the community and making it worth everyone's while
<queery> And it's REapproval 
 * nuvolari needs an assistant
<nuvolari> queery: are you up for it?
<nuvolari> :P
<queery> It's name is maar.... 
<queery> Maaz 
<kbmonkey> and thanks to everyone who helped build that reapproval page. super work
<nuvolari> maaz has the mind of a bot
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash 
<queery> I wonder why... 
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Hi
<Kilos> you wanna join us
<amanica> Maaz I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica: Done
<kbmonkey> sure nuvolari, what assistance do you need?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: For?
<nuvolari> ok, nothing more from the last meeting?
<Kilos> monthly meet cocooncrash 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: the little errors that I let past me :P
<kbmonkey> oh the mailing list stats?
<nuvolari> hmm, ya we still need those, not?
<queery> Just say "Maaz, my name is (insert name here)" Pick cocooncrash 
<Kilos> lol
<queery> *ignore the pick
<cocooncrash> queery: I know how the bot works, I wrote half of it :P
<Kilos> queery, maa is his bot
<Kilos> lol
<queery> Oh sorry
<queery> When is this
<nuvolari> see, maaz is as quiet as he is... :P 
<nuvolari> only talks when spoken to :-/
<queery> Who not when
<cocooncrash> Maaz: I am Michael Gorven
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Yessir
<queery> It's the running I telz ya
<queery> Ooooh
<queery> Sorry
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Administrativia & Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements
<nuvolari> So, we started with a Google+ Community, a little quiet still
<queery> Interesting word play
<nuvolari> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/117322247779910275992
<queery> Nuvolari did you also go running before the meeting 
<nuvolari> queery: no lol, why?
<nuvolari> am I going too fast?
 * inetpro following the stream
<kbmonkey> was just about to say there is a G+ page now :)
<queery> No your administrativia... 
<queery> Ok so now we are on g+ twitter and Facebook 
<nuvolari> Maaz: goole+.community is https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/117322247779910275992
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<inetpro> who's running the facebook page?
<queery> And IRC and have our own page
<inetpro> anything happening there?
<Kilos> hi charl__ 
<queery> Don't know. We are more g+ people. 
<nuvolari> wait, I lost you queery 
<charl__> good evening
<charl__> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> welcome back magtie 
<Kilos> sign in charl__ 
<nuvolari> howdy charl__ 
<nuvolari> welcome
<charl__> Kilos: sign in?
<charl__> hi nuvolari 
<inetpro> we now have 23 members on the G+ community and +69 for our page
<queery> Nuvolari, where 
<Kilos> type maaz I am Full Name
<charl__> oh sorry we have a meeting i see
<nuvolari> charl__: to maaz: "I am Charl <surname>"
<charl__> happened to come in at the right time then :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl__> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl__: Done
<Kilos> from no house man
<nuvolari> ooh, 24 members
<Kilos> oh no church
<nuvolari> growing quick
<inetpro> 42 members have the page in their circles
<kbmonkey> hey the g+ page greww by 3 members in 5 minutes
<Kilos> am i there kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> hi locodir-user 
<nuvolari> we probably need to structure it?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za monthly meeting
<nuvolari> so far only "All posts" and Events exist
<queery> Maybe we need an app :p
<nuvolari> queery: it's called Google+ for mobile :P
<inetpro> so how many members still use fb?
<locodir-user> Hi Chas.I as locodir-user. Sorry to be late. I just want to observe tonight. Thanks
<nuvolari> I dig superfly's speedy typing
<kbmonkey> but we have an app, multiplayer notepad aka irc ;D
<nuvolari> hi locodir-user, welcome :)
<nuvolari> We hope you will enjoy your stay here
<queery> Haha
<Kilos> inetpro, isnt this a record
<kbmonkey> hello locodir-user 
<queery> So who is getting ubuntu mobile
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not sure
<Kilos> i think it was 45 with drubin
<inetpro> Kilos: we should probably keep some form of stats
<kbmonkey> Kilos, yes you are, and in my circles too
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i dont go there often
<nuvolari> things are becoming a social nightmare these days
<kbmonkey> me neither, some geeks we are, huh ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the pro lives there and on twitter
<queery> I think we should scale down to be quite honest
<Kilos> oh the ssh thing
<nuvolari> google+ brings everything together
<kbmonkey> good call queery 
<inetpro> multiple social mediums should not matter
<nuvolari> ditto, I agree on that
<queery> I vote for -google
<Cantide> inetpro, sometimes there are nice posts on the FB page which i read
<inetpro> as long as we don't expect everyone to be everywhere 
<Cantide> and sometimes 'like'
<Kilos> no man leave it
<Kilos> the dlug guys have hangouts on g+
<inetpro> I'll be honest I couldn't keep up on the fb page and unsubscribed there
<nuvolari> oh yeah, that was fun
<Kilos> so maybe we can attract some of them here
<nuvolari> 3 so far this year
<nuvolari> we're not a crowd yet :P
<queery> Cool
 * inetpro finds that G+ community is very useful but still under utilised across many forums
<inetpro> uh oh
<nuvolari> oh the splits
 * queery agrees
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> ya
<nuvolari> wb tumbleweed 
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<nuvolari> I'll be experimenting weth the local Photo Club's community page next week
<magespawn> evening all
<kbmonkey> it is confusing how ubuntu-za is a g+ user, and there is a community page too
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey nuvolari
<queery> Yea. I say murge
<nuvolari> yeah, google+ pages now feel a bit redundant
<Meesterarend> Fb still have serves some
<nuvolari> to be honest
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: no, there's a ubuntu-za page with a ubuntu-za community
<Meesterarend> Maybe use it to anounce the meets?
<Kilos> login
<magespawn> We still meeting?
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> magespawn: affirmative
<queery> But can't the group do that better,? 
<kbmonkey> thanks for clearing that up, inetpro :)
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<inetpro> kbmonkey: oh but I guess the user is a given as well, as part of the page
<nuvolari> I tried to maintain a page but it's really a pain
<queery> Ok we really also need to move on
<inetpro> kbmonkey: unfortunately when I created the page g+ communities didn't exist yet
<queery> Can we discuss this on the mailing list
<kbmonkey> yes, let us move on. 
<queery> Or better in the g+ group
<inetpro> I'm sure we can move on
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed: discuss social media on the mailing list (google+ communties, page, facebook)
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree discuss social media on the mailing list (google+ communties, page, facebook)
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> hrr
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting help
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Meesterarend> :)
<queery> Agreed
<nuvolari> ugh
<kbmonkey> oops
<queery> Sonder die:
<kbmonkey> Maaz, help meeting
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed discuss social media on the mailing list (google+ communties, page, facebook)
<Maaz> Agreed: discuss social media on the mailing list (google+ communties, page, facebook)
<queery> Dasy 
<kbmonkey> the bot does not like that extra colon. oops
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback
<nuvolari> welcome superfly 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> ta
<nuvolari> I'm out of the loop on this topic
<queery> What's that
<Kilos> glad you could make it
<nuvolari> anyone care to lead this one?
 * superfly just got back from an Afrikaans lesson
<Kilos> ai
<kbmonkey> wb and well done, superfly 
<nuvolari> Naand superfly :) Gaan dit goed met jou?
<queery> Welkom super vlieg 
<kbmonkey> is this topic about feedback of the current release?
<inetpro> nuvolari: who has tried the latest development version?
<queery> What is it
<inetpro> nuvolari: oops... not to you... to everyone
<kbmonkey> oh latest dev, nope. the latest tried is 12.10
<nuvolari> heh, I'm falling behind here, 12.04 still
<queery> ? 
<Meesterarend> Same here
<Kilos> ditto
<queery> Maaz what is ubuntu+1
<Maaz> queery: Erk, dunno
<nuvolari> anyone?
<inetpro> there are many ways to take part in the development process
 * nuvolari googles
<queery> Maaz Google ubuntu+1
<Maaz> queery: "Ubuntu One : Home" https://one.ubuntu.com/ :: "Ubuntu One : Downloads : Windows : More Info" https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/mac/ :: "Ubuntu One : Free" https://one.ubuntu.com/services/free/ :: "Ubuntu One for Windows" https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/windows/ :: "Ubuntu One - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One ::
<Maaz> "Ubuntu +1 (Quantal Quetzal) (Closed) - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay…
<mazal> queery, it's 13.04 basically
<queery> Dit help..... 
<superfly> ek leer nie Afrikaans nie, ek gee Afrikaans lesse 
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule/
<queery> Oh
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> oh :P
<inetpro> queery: Raring Ringtail
<queery> As in the next release? 
<mazal> Yep
<inetpro> yes
<queery> Ooooh
<queery> Hoekom sê jy nie net so nie
<inetpro> lol
<queery> Hehe
<Meesterarend> :)
<mazal> queery, dis die volgende uitgawe lol
<inetpro> so is it only tumbleweed here who is part of the development process?
<nuvolari> what a disappointment :-/ I thought it's like google+ :P
<queery> Couldn't it be roaring... 
 * inetpro we should all strive to learn from the man
<kbmonkey> looking for the feature/changelist, but here is a post by mark: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195
<mazal> I think I should look into that next time I want to test something new
<inetpro> ai... not jus me
<kbmonkey> set to release in April
<queery> Ok btw. I still have some of your cd's
<queery> Of the previous release 
<inetpro> so maybe some of you guys should start testing
<inetpro> and report back in the next meeting
<kbmonkey> how many cd's about, queery ?
<queery> Lots
<queery> I have jhb and PTA's share 
<kbmonkey> would love to test 13.04 if I can get an image
<mazal> inetpro, do you have a link handy for where to dl 13.04 ?
<queery> Havn't gotten them to the distributors yet
<kbmonkey> queery, can we follow up with that on the mailing list?
<queery> Jip
<inetpro> mazal: we'll try to find out after the meeting
<Kilos> you slacking queery 
<nuvolari> interesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<kbmonkey> :)
<queery> I know 
<mazal> inetpro, then maybe send it out on the mailing list please ?
 * queery bow my head in shame 
<inetpro> mazal: check that ^^ from nuvolari
<inetpro> nuvolari: next?
<nuvolari> sure
<queery> Neeeext
<inetpro> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: next
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Share some information on the mailing list about ubuntu development versions
<Maaz> Agreed: Share some information on the mailing list about ubuntu development versions
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<queery> We need more people to attend ubuntu hours 
<nuvolari> past event: major high for us: Ubuntu-ZA re-approval
<mazal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<queery> (especially the ones I org) 
<mazal> That might be it , I THINK :P
<Banlam> aww
<nuvolari> It's a bit hard here in KZN :-/ but we're starting to get things in motion
<nuvolari> we ended the year well, and we started off with a couple of test hangouts, and our first 'broadcast'
<Kilos> nuvolari, rope in the dlug peeps
<nuvolari> I'll find the link quick
<queery> I'll org one for feb
<Kilos> with a strong rope
<magespawn> Very spread out community
<inetpro> and I guess this is where we should take note of some comments from superfly after our re-approval, there's lot's more that should be done to make us an awesome LoCo
<queery> Same in jhb pta
<nuvolari> for anyone interested in our hangout + notes, see https://plus.google.com/u/0/101611463436696898503/posts/Qj7wqkmBgyz
<inetpro> and I think what is happening in Durban is great
<inetpro> nice to see things happening
<queery> Yea that's great 
<Kilos> hi conradvo 
<nuvolari> hmm, I need to find the youtube link though
<Kilos> you can still login with maaz
<queery> thought the one durbs lady don't like working with us... 
<kbmonkey> I'd be keen for a meetup nuvolari. a trip to ballito sounds nice.
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, ?
<queery> Who? 
<SmilyBorg> I'm still here
<kbmonkey> ah kudos for that hangout link
<queery> Ur a quiet one
<nuvolari> there we go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIOSOHHJkDM
<Kilos> you peeps wanna join our ubuntu hours down there SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> sorry, just tired
<Kilos> your dlug peeps
<Kilos> you can convince them for us
<nuvolari> I'll organise one kbmonkey 
<SmilyBorg> I can mention it on the mailing list
<Kilos> please do
<kbmonkey> thanks SmilyBorg :)
<queery> an ubuntu hour hangout? 
<SmilyBorg> we're a bit of a semi organised chaos
<StephanWessels> That could work
<nuvolari> queery: I'm up for that!
<kbmonkey> also like to mention the chatter about possible gaming/lan meetups
<Cantide> what did i miss?
<nuvolari> one thing we saw is that we need to plan ahead, our hangout lasted 2 hours :P
<kbmonkey> probably trickier to organize but worth a talk
<queery> Well the idea of the hangout is to go to a public place but I guess it could work for those that are far to tune in
<SmilyBorg> that sounds like fun kbmonkey
<magespawn> That would be good kbmonkey
 * inetpro just wishes that data was cheaper
<kbmonkey> agrees
<nuvolari> +1 on that
<Kilos> yeah
 * queery agrees
<nuvolari> ok, moving on?
<kbmonkey> yes :)
 * inetpro tries to limit all things video as far as possible
<queery> Maaz agreed we wish data was cheaper 
<Maaz> queery: If you say so
<nuvolari> eek, need a title
<inetpro> lol
<Banlam> lp
<Cantide> have the hangout after 23:00 ...
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> lol
<nuvolari> "loco gaming. timezones differ too much with mexico imo"
<queery> haha
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic LocoGaming
<Maaz> Current Topic: LocoGaming
<nuvolari> I just need to update the page, hang on
<magespawn> Could do timezone gaming
<inetpro> nuvolari: so what time do you normally start playing games?
<Kilos> yeah the idea is good
<nuvolari> inetpro: I'm not a gamer :P
<nuvolari> But I played Oil Rush last night
<inetpro> IIRC the mexicans planned it to start at 17:00 SAST
<locodir-user> G'nite all. I must check news. Chas.I
<nuvolari> night locodir-user 
<Kilos> night locodir-user 
<kbmonkey> I opt for something 1) fun and 2) does not require fast net/greased lighting latencies
<Kilos> ty for coming
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for looking after our new users
<Cantide> I think LocoGaming is an awesome idea :)
<nuvolari> my knowledge on required network speeds is 0 when it comes to gaming :P
<Kilos> np
<nuvolari> ooh, imagine ingress logo gaming
<nuvolari> *loco
<nuvolari> ok, think we're running out of time
<queery> I r ingressing
<kbmonkey> I'd like to hear some more suggestions of games on the list from all of you :)
<nuvolari> Is there anything more that someone wants to add?
<queery> Yes
<Kilos> just thanks to the chair and all atendees
<kbmonkey> not from this side, nuvolari 
 * inetpro is done for now
<StephanWessels> nothing from my side
<nuvolari> ok good, closing down
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<magespawn> You can play non action stuff over dial up
<inetpro> always tons of more stuff that I think of after a meeting
<Kilos> nuvolari, ++
<magespawn> Nuvolari +1
<Cantide> magespawn, are there any turn-based games on Ubuntu?
<inetpro> nuvolari: +1
<kbmonkey> nuvolari for chair and myself for backup
<nuvolari> I'm available for the next meeting if you want me to run?
<queery> Nuvi
<nuvolari> 18 February
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed chair for next meeting: nuvolari 
<Maaz> Agreed: chair for next meeting: nuvolari
<queery> Agreed
<magespawn> Cantide yes Civilization not sure what others
 * kbmonkey calendarizes it in calcurse
<nuvolari> Is everyone happy with the 18th of February?
<magespawn> +1
<inetpro> +1
<Kilos> ya
<queery> Do we have a choice :0
<Cantide> +1
<kbmonkey> very true magespawn. freeciv and hedgewars
<queery> Love hedgewars 
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting: February 18, 2013
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting: February 18, 2013
<nuvolari> queery: I guess you have
<magespawn> Will have a look
<queery> Agreed
<inetpro> same time
<kbmonkey> perfect
<queery> Same place
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<nuvolari> Right, thank you everyone
<queery> Dankie nuvi
<Kilos> thank you nuvolari great meet
<nuvolari> this was a very productive meeting I think
<inetpro> thanks nuvolari
<nuvolari> plesier queery 
<Kilos> where is Squirm 
<StephanWessels> Thanks nuvolari
<kbmonkey> kudos to mister chairman
<nuvolari> heh :>
 * nuvolari blushes
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> nuvolari: not as many topics as you and Steve had there
<queery> Ok I have to go bath
<nuvolari> inetpro: steve?
<nuvolari> vincent
<nuvolari> :P
<queery> My BF ain't liking the smell coming off me... 
<inetpro> nuvolari: oops... I mean Vince
<Vince-0> hey?
<nuvolari> See you all at the next meeting
<inetpro> Vince-0: ey, you even here?
<kbmonkey> lol queery :p
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-01-21-17-30-25.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-01-21-17-30-25.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-01-21-17-30-25.html
<inetpro> :-)
<Vince-0> yar reading, on the phone
<Kilos> nice meeting guys
 * mazal gonna check out that development link now
 * nuvolari cheers on a good meeting
<kbmonkey> I received my Ingress invite today, have not tried it yet
<queery> Bye guys 
<Cantide> bye queery '-'//
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: not missing anything :-/
<kbmonkey> bye bye
<inetpro> good night queery
<nuvolari> it's too quiet around here
<queery> Addd me on g+
<Kilos> cheers queery 
<nuvolari> cheers queery 
<kbmonkey> ah good to know nuvolari 
<nuvolari> I'm out too, have a good evening everyone
<SmilyBorg> kbmonkey: there are too few portals in Durban at the moment and most are in the gateway/glenashey area
<Kilos> dankie seun lekker slaap
<floydunn20183> cheers and thanks
<nuvolari> Thought for the week: "I entend to live forever. So far, so good."
<kbmonkey> ah, for interest, anyone here have experience setting up vpn's and is it trickier than easy?
<Kilos> night floydunn20183 
<inetpro> queery: https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos, oom ook
<inetpro> queery: can't you join?
<Kilos> dankie
<queery> I'm there
<queery> Dewald noeth
<SmilyBorg> I've done various kinds of vpns. some are easier than others
<kbmonkey> okay SmilyBorg :)
<queery> Look for the gay guy... 
<inetpro> ai!
<kbmonkey> curious to setup a vpn to try loco gaming
 * SmilyBorg nods
<SmilyBorg> site to site isn't too bad
<kbmonkey> for those games that dont play via hosted servers
<kbmonkey> ok :)
<SmilyBorg> but muti site stuff starts geting hectic
<inetpro> Kilos: meeting is over, now you can talk again
<kbmonkey> not much of a gamer anymore. but tried a freeciv game 2 weeks ago. my brain melted trying to understand the tech tree :p
<Kilos> haha
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: nice to see you back here as well
<SmilyBorg> I've mainly been playing RPGs for the last while. Still wandering around Skyrim picking flowers :-)
<kbmonkey> yes, it certainly is nice to see you back smily
<SmilyBorg> Thanks
<SmilyBorg> just been too busy at work to be on IRC during the day and rather tired in the evenings
<kbmonkey> been playing mtg more than pc though
<Kilos> mtg?
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: no worries, we all in the same boat
<kbmonkey> I feel the same SmilyBorg. 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, magic the gathering. its a collectible card game.
<kbmonkey> paper technology. old school.
<SmilyBorg> g, that brings back memories. I had MTG cards when I was in high school
<mazal> I have a question re the development release
<magespawn> I have a stack of them
<mazal> If I install this: raring-desktop-amd64.iso from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mazal> Will it then update the daily changes just like the stable ubuntu's , or do you have to install the latest iso say every week to get the changes ?
<Kilos> ask tumbleweed mazal 
<Kilos> he is one of the dev team
<Kilos> and drussell 
<kbmonkey> well I'm going afk to make some tea
<kbmonkey> that is a good question, mazql
<mazal> I really want to try this , but don't want to DL an iso every few days
<Kilos> and i tink the fly plays as well
<mazal> Updates every day would be fine
<Kilos> it most likely will
<kbmonkey> would the development rlease be based on debian sid?
<conradvo> hi mazel i instaaled raring-desktop-i386.iso in vb and it updates every day
<mazal> Thanx conradvo 
<mazal> So it already have it's own repositories ?
<conradvo> it looks like it use some of 12.10 and its own
<mazal> Cool , now I know what that "project" is I was looking for hehehe
<conradvo> i just updated and there was 5.7 mb of updates to unity
<mazal> Ok I'm going horizontal 
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<Kilos> night mazal 
<Kilos> hey new guys you are welcome here daily not just for meetings hey
<Kilos> ubuntu-za should be a default login app
<kbmonkey> if only i could get on to irc in the day, kilos :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you friends with the dlug peeps
<Kilos> someone must have a workaround
<Kilos> but no excuses for staying off for weeks at a time
<kbmonkey> not much one can do when the net is locked down like a klei os se g** ;)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> unlock it man
<kbmonkey> I *could* use ssh on port 80 if I had a server to setup as such
<Kilos> google is your friend
<kbmonkey> lol
<SmilyBorg> AndChat for android
<kbmonkey> the computer that controls the net, is behind a vault and not my property.
<SmilyBorg> that could probably be arranged kbmonkey
<Kilos> my modem was locked to saudi arabia too
<kbmonkey> haha
<Kilos> google sorted that
<kbmonkey> yes I will install andchat again SmilyBorg :)
<Kilos> no man i cant get andchat working here
<Kilos> all that funny stuff
<Kilos> android stuff
<SmilyBorg> I could probably arrange a shell account and port forward on one of my machines here. I have a server that sits mostly idle at home on my uncapped
<kbmonkey> got my phone updated to a newer gingerbread, pretty glad about that
<kbmonkey> i have a shell account on port 2222 but that port is also blocked.
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> however AndChat should work
<SmilyBorg> I can do on port 80. not hosting anything public here
<kbmonkey> that is kind to offer SmilyBorg :)
<kbmonkey> how about I bug you about it if I struggle with the android too much? :)
<SmilyBorg> oki
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Vince-0> cya!
<kbmonkey> the building at work has as many layers of concrete as a french pastiserie, so signal is flakey in certain rooms
<SmilyBorg> where about do you work kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> I will give it a try though. always worth a try
<kbmonkey> it is one of those call-centre buildings behind gateway
<SmilyBorg> aah
<SmilyBorg> oki
<SmilyBorg> the gateway area sucks for cell coverage too
<SmilyBorg> I think the towers are over saturated
<SmilyBorg> had issues at my previous 2 jobs that were across the road from gateway
<kbmonkey> yep, it certainly is. I find forcing 2G gives better signal, mostly :)
<SmilyBorg> on which provider? last time I did that on MTN I lost all data access
<kbmonkey> and 8ta has the bestest signal of all
<kbmonkey> 8ta for data-only (like now), in the day its vodacom (for calls too)
<SmilyBorg> oki
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 18 Feb 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/10zyZFD || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<SmilyBorg> a few years back i heard that mtn had split their data and voice stuff on the towers so 2g was voice only, at least in some areas
<SmilyBorg> it seemed about right from the anecdotal evidince from tests I did along with my coleags at the time
<superfly> *sigh*
<kbmonkey> what's wrong, superfly ?
<superfly> kbmonkey: being a parent is tiring...
<inetpro> superfly: sorry
<kbmonkey> I guess 2G could carry voice data, isn't voice like only 16Khz data rate?
 * superfly is just trying to relax a little before heading off to bed
<kbmonkey> kids do demand a lot of attention, don't they.
<superfly> kbmonkey: and energy
<inetpro> kbmonkey: luckily it's not just all sufferings
<kbmonkey> :]
<kbmonkey> like the prospect of creating a little hacker? 
<SmilyBorg> aah, interesting. standard gsm is 2G. 1G was the old analog cell tech
<kbmonkey> wow it does go back a long way
<SmilyBorg> then gprs is 2.5G and Edge is 2.75G
<SmilyBorg> at least according to this artical
<kbmonkey> well I am going to do some recreational activity to reset the brain before sleep ^.^
<SmilyBorg> sounds like a plan
<kbmonkey> it's a good way to have nicer dreams
<kbmonkey> cos the brain seems to dream in loops otherwise
<SmilyBorg> I should probably find a better option than watching Dexter
<kbmonkey> haha!
<superfly> me too, I'm going to write some unit tests
<SmilyBorg> eek. I've had that before when stressed or overly excited or stimulated
<kbmonkey> been invited to a poker game tomorrow, so might not get online then. so have a good night, all.
<SmilyBorg> sweet dreams cutey ;-)
<kbmonkey> ;)
<magespawn> Later all.
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-22
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning barrydk, Squirm
<Kilos> hi barrydk Squirm 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg zeref 
<SmilyBorg> Morning
<superfly> ohi SmilyBorg
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> Your membership in ubuntu-za is about to expire
<Kilos> membership only lasts a year
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> it should only give that message to peeps inactive for a year or two
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday jrgns 
<Kilos> we missed you last night maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos, yeah sorry I'll read the minutes
<Kilos> you well girl?
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos looks like the room is expanding again
<Kilos> yeah im happy magespawn 
<Kilos> still want more of the list peeps to come here though
<magespawn> well i am sure they will eventually
<magespawn> email is simple more convient for some
<Kilos> no man. for help its so much easier/better here
<Kilos> and quicker too
<Kilos> and one gets to know each other better methinks
<magespawn> indeed i agree
<Kilos> like how many mail peeps know you are overweight
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sorry
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> some work better with email too busy i think
<Kilos> was meant as a joke
<Kilos> there are some clever guys there
<Kilos> i enjoyed last nights meeting
<Kilos> if we could just get a host for debdelta i would go for the 13.04 daily build thing
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good morning
<magespawn> morning inetpro
<magespawn> peer go him
<magespawn> s/go/got
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, wb
<Kilos> ty inetpro pc hung
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> morning
<Kilos> in the middle of a freenode game
<magespawn> gotta go out for a bit, chat later
<Kilos> go safe
<zeref> hmmmmmm
<Kilos> hi hmmmmmer
<Kilos> hi henkj floydunn20183 
<floydunn20183> hi
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<floydunn20183> did anyone perhaps attend the JLUG meeting last night ?
<zeref> omh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what omh?
<superfly> oh my herd
<superfly> or oh my hat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so teach> what level kaans classes you giving?
<superfly> getting a british boy up to grade 6
<Kilos> ah nice
<Kilos> thats what actually? std 4?
<superfly> ya
<Kilos> youre a scholar and a gentleman
<Kilos> hi sakhi why you never greet? lurker
<Kilos> was nice to have the crashkid join us last night
<Kilos> nê inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> confluency, how come you so quiet always?
<inetpro> Kilos: oh he was to clever, I didn't even notice
<Kilos> i chuckled at queery trying to teach him to use maaz
<Kilos> too clever
<inetpro> always good to see a sign of life from that side
<Kilos> yeah
<barrydk> Hi guys enjoy the weekend
<Kilos> um.. today is tuesday right
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> when you resized a partition last year with gparted did you do it from live cd
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  dit gaan reen
<Kilos> ja dankie seun en jy?
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> o/
<kbmonkey> how goes it Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty kbmonkey and you lad?
<kbmonkey> not bad dear friend
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> any body else popped in today?
<Kilos> ya nuvolari just came in at19.06
<Kilos> inetpro, this morning
<Kilos> and my fly
<Kilos> and the new guys
<Kilos> and MxG is here , or shows online anyway
<Kilos> maybe pc
<Kilos> you on fone kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> yes I am through 8ta
<Kilos> ai fones not same as pc
<kbmonkey> on laptop tethered to phone
<Kilos> oh thats better
<kbmonkey> yes. that little keyboard makes me crazy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what client you using here
<kbmonkey> irssi, and you?
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> XCHAT
<kbmonkey> of course, duh
<kbmonkey> ;)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
<Kilos> lol
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Kilos> ai i havent had any today
<kbmonkey> Maaz, rusks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: rusks are dunkable hard biscuits
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<kbmonkey> he he he. dunkable.
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<kbmonkey> he he
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<kbmonkey> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<kbmonkey> compadre!
<Kilos> companion in mex
<Kilos> spanish
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> Maaz, define VDI
<Maaz> Kilos: VDI Video Device Interface (Intel) , VDI Verein Deutscher Ingenieure (org.) , VDI Virtual Device Interface
<kbmonkey> that is a bit vague :p
<Kilos> Virtual Device Interface
<Kilos> i think its that one they mailed about from source forge
<Kilos> superfly, mrs_fly_ has a tail
<superfly> Kilos: well then, don't step on it!
<Kilos> rofl. its you that must be careful, im far away
<kbmonkey> ha ha, I think Maaz is rubbing off on you Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> be good kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<kbmonkey> sweet dreams
<Kilos> ty you too
<Squirm> 1.5hours of squash and 1km in the pool. not bad
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos pong
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Vince-0> peace out
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-23
<acherv> Morning @all
<jrgns> morning all
<acherv> jrgns: morning
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> ***good morning***
<nlsthzn> \o
<magespawn> What? Kilos sleeping late this morning?
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> how are you magespawn ?
<magespawn> good and you?
<nlsthzn> shouldn't complain :p
<SmilyBorg> Morning folks
<nlsthzn> o/
 * nlsthzn is getting paid to die of boredom... guess there are worst (if not slower) ways to go...
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> morning superfly SmilyBorg and others
<superfly> Kilos: good morning, sleepy head
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  how you feeling today?
<Kilos> na na superfly been stretching home another 40g here from live cd
<Kilos> seems to be good
<Kilos> and my maverick seems to have got corrupted somehow
<Kilos> can only boot to it if its second drive and i did update-grub
<Kilos> the boot repair corrupts everything on my maverick
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<nlsthzn> Kilos: better thanks... had a good nights rest which is always good too
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Vince-0> hiho
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi hmmmmmer
<Vince-0> off to work we go
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Symmetria whats news with a host for us?
<Kilos> you forgot
<nlsthzn> So not much discussion about the loco gaming took place in the meeting I saw :p
<Kilos> nope nlsthzn methinks the time diffs is too great
<Kilos> but there was talk of doing it locally i think
<Kilos> interesting concept if you stay in your timezone hey?
<nlsthzn> if 5 pm on a Saturday was a problem for people to game I would have agreed....
<nlsthzn> But to me it sounds like a good time
<nlsthzn> then again anytime sounds good to me
<Kilos> thats -8 to mexico
<Kilos> they still sleeping
<nlsthzn> that is 9 am and that is the time they chose
<Kilos> oh they wanna play in their mornings
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<nlsthzn> it is always morning or evening someplace
<Kilos> lol
<hubx> hi
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Vince-0> I reckon we should test those games and latency before anything
<Kilos> you volunteering Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> Maaz, spell volunteer
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Vince-0> can do, 
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 let us know what you find
<Vince-0> need to know what games and what servers
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you got the info?
<Kilos> i gotta scroll back faaaaar to find the links
<inetpro> goeie dag Kilos
<Vince-0> I saw some games mentioned but the actual link to the list didn't work - also no mention of servers
<Kilos> hehe groetnes boetman
<Vince-0> I guess a trace route / ping test to their IPs is a good indication
<Vince-0> but in my experience anything over 100ms in a FPS game is unplayable - and EU is at least 220ms never mind South America
<Kilos> Vince-0, you can get them on #ubuntu-mx
<Kilos> ai
<Vince-0> so no FPS'es 
<Kilos> where is nlsthzn now?
<inetpro> so on the glug mailing list Rudi is talking about " D6 Communicator works on Adobe Air", has anybody got this working on *ubuntu?
<Kilos> he knows about such stuff. im a greeter bot
 * inetpro wonders
<Kilos> inetpro, thats not on our list
<Vince-0> okok
<inetpro> Kilos: I know
<Kilos> clever boy
<inetpro> Kilos: but I'm asking here
<Kilos> ok be patient. maybe someone will see your question
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> I know about several schools using D6 Communicator
 * nlsthzn is at work wouldn't you know uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> lemme try find them nlsthzn sorry
<nlsthzn> I have them... one sec
<nlsthzn> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<nlsthzn> this is the first post and the second one is...
<nlsthzn> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-update/
<nlsthzn> I did also send this one the mailing list with 0 responses >.<
<nlsthzn> ugh... xp starting to struggle... must have more than 2 applications open :'(
<magespawn> Morning again
<magespawn> I don't think they have published the server address yet
<magespawn> Kilos do you still have those file copy cammands?
<Kilos> hehe which ones mage
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> ssh ones
<magespawn> those be the ones
<Kilos> rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ ANN:/tmp/myarchives/
<Kilos> sudo cp -r /tmp/myarchives/* /var/cache/apt/archives/
<magespawn> do the directories have to be crerated first, or do the commands do it for you?
<Kilos> i was copying archives as you can see so need tmp
<Kilos> did it on its own
<Kilos> ANN is the server
<Kilos> dunno where pro sucked that name from but anyway
<Kilos> such a cheek calling my pcs BOB and ANN
<magespawn> careful, you'll have him 'ai'ing all over the place
<Kilos> rofl
<nlsthzn> lunch time bbl
<superfly> what's my codename for Ingress?
 * superfly is so happy now
<Squirm> lunch at 11? interesting
<Kilos> he is 1 or 2 hours ahead of us Squirm 
<Kilos> UAE
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> 1
<Squirm> usually 1 hour
<Squirm> I have stuff to do but I just don't feel like standing up
<Squirm> it's one of those days
<Kilos> you still in bed??
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> whats a unity 2d shell
<Kilos> shows in launcher but doesnt open or anything
<superfly> Kilos: that's the 2D version of Unity, when you don't have Compiz (or whatever compisiting engine Unity makes use of these days)
<Kilos> it only popped up now after all this time
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> all the compiz stuff shows in synaptic as installed
<Kilos> kde guys please give me the names of those apps that are like teamviewer in win
<Kilos> was ssvnc one of them
<superfly> Kilos: krdc is a frontend for RDP and VNC
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> ohi not_found
<superfly> not_found: just got my ingress invite
<not_found> hiya superfly , awesome.... ingress it the best game I have installed and not played yet :/
<superfly> got lots of portals around me here in Cape Town CBD
<superfly> gonna have to figure out how to take over some enemy territory
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> nice... I am yet again going to flash to stock rom on my s3, will install and check the game out properly then :)
 * not_found doubts there is anybody else in backwaters UAE playing the game :/
<not_found> which should mean total domination :D
<not_found> I can't remember which side I chose when I was checking it out however "
<superfly> not_found: I chose Resistance
<not_found> I can't remember, I think I chose resistance and then exited the app... perhaps I can re-role (I hope :p)
<superfly> dunno
<not_found> lol
<not_found> will check when I am off again 
<magespawn> not_found: you me in the same boat, i think maybe two ppl in hluhluwe might know about ingress
<not_found> haha... sucks
<magespawn> or TOTAL domination
<Kilos> lol why they gotta be close
<Kilos> isnt it a google thing
<magespawn> think do not have an invite yet
<not_found> it is still in beta... will open up later... most games like that these days
<magespawn> ever thought about something like this happening for real? like the tv program V.
<not_found> no not really
<magespawn> sometimes i think too much
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> a lot of what happens if? scenarios
<magespawn> gotta go get fish
<Kilos> k
<not_found> hmmm... network drive missing... guess it is time for XP to reboot.. catch you all later
<jrgns> superfly: you're lucky. there's zero portals near where i live, and just a couple a couple of km's away from work
<jrgns> i've started submitting a few, but it takes 3 to 6 weeks for them to be approved
<charl__> good afternoon
<charl__> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl__!
<superfly> jrgns: there are zero portals near where I live, so I'm gonna start submitting portals around where I live
<jrgns> superfly: kewl
<superfly> jrgns: you're from gauteng?
<jrgns> superfly: yup
<superfly> you again!
<Kilos> uh oh
 * Kilos leaves
<superfly> Maaz: Kilos++ [ well played ]]
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you home now not_found ?
<not_found> not yet... still 45 min to go
<Kilos> or are you lost when at work too
<not_found> more than usual
<Kilos> oh not_found that 5pm from the mex's is that sast time
<Kilos> whenever that might be
<not_found> it is utc+2 
<not_found> SA time
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ai now i dunno where i saw that
<not_found> *sigh*
<Kilos> lol
<not_found>  9:00am CST, February 9 to 4:00pm CST, February 10
<not_found> 9 am CST = 5 pm Joburg Standard Time
<not_found> doesn't apply to the Cape
<Kilos> oh i didnt see that 
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> you are more ingelig
<not_found> no, I just read with comprehension and let google do the rest
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> haha
<not_found> I am going to be very annoyed if I am wrong :p
<not_found> time to go... be on later
<Kilos> ok
 * inetpro wonders whether G+ communities have RSS feeds
<Vince-0> not that I can find
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> how goes ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Mezenir> good thanks
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn you are found again
<Kilos> yay
<Mezenir> just wishing this week would end
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> dont wish youre life away
<Kilos> because there is always another week coming
<Kilos> oh my inetpro has probs
<nlsthzn> crisis averted... thanks to odin ... phew... almost thought I had bricked my gs3
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> whats a gs3
<nlsthzn> samsung galaxy s3
<nlsthzn> phone 
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> i wonder what happened to the pro
<Kilos> even work pc offline
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn tomorrow you gonna melt 38°c
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> wow you peeps chat alot
<magespawn>  /back
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn tomorrow you gonna melt 38�c" 48 minutes and 25 seconds ago
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> get the fan dishes of water and your bikini ready
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> me in a bikini, now theres a thought
<magespawn> every one will run away screaming or go blind
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you sposed to be sleeping
<magespawn> gotta go do some work, see y'all tomorrow
<Kilos> have a good night magespawn 
<nlsthzn> almost going to bed uncle Kilos ... switching over the night shift tomorrow night so staying up a tad later
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Squirm, you here
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> you okes are too clever sneaking in so quietly
<superfly> Kilos: so quiet I wasn't even here
<Kilos> see the prob is completely gone
 * superfly has submitted 3 portals, and knows of 1 unclaimed portal in the far south
<superfly> got 3 other places here in Muizenberg to submit, just need to go take photos 
<Kilos> what are you doing superfly ?
<Kilos> explain in mechanics language
<superfly> Kilos: I'm playing a game called Ingress, where people from all around the world take part, and try to gain control of special virtual portals
<Kilos> what is a virtual portal?
<Kilos> and how they try to gain control of them
<nlsthzn> carefully
 * nlsthzn goes to bed...
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> g night all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<superfly> these portals are in real life locations, so you have to physically go to these locations in order to take control of these portals
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> hey
<Kilos> is there a right up about this game somewhere
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> what happened
<magespawn> Up at the hluhluwe hotel trying to fing the fault on their network
<superfly> there's a game for these fancy phones which identifies these portals and you use it to "hack" the portals
<superfly> Maaz: Ingress game
<Maaz> superfly: Sorry...
<magespawn> Who decides the portals?
<superfly> Maaz: Google for Ingress game
<Maaz> superfly: "Ingress (game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingress_(game) :: "Why Google's Ingress game is a data gold mine - tech - 29 ..." http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21628936.200-why-googles-ingress-game-is-a-data-gold-mine.html :: "Ingress - Android Apps on Google Play"
<Maaz> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticproject.ingress :: "Ingress" http://www.ingress.com/ :: "The amazing marketing cam…
<superfly> magespawn: you can submit portals
<magespawn> So i could seriously rule hluhluwe then
<superfly> magespawn: you could
<Kilos> by prtal is it light a portal to another universe kinda thing? where peesp just appear outa the air
<Kilos> peeps
<superfly> Kilos: sort of
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Kilos: "Ingress is an augmented reality massively multiplayer online video game created by NianticLabs@Google, released for Android devices."
<superfly> "Players of the game belong to one of two factions, “Enlightened” (represented in green) and “Resistance” (blue). The game-play allows players to enclose regions of territory on the surface of the earth with virtual links between virtual portals, which are visible in the game software."
<Kilos> sounds interesting
<magespawn> They are being quite clever about this.
<Kilos> but involved
<superfly> "The makers of the game have populated the earth with a large number of “Portals”, visible to those using the game software. They are colored green, blue, or grey, depending on whether they are controlled by the Enlightened, the Resistance, or nobody. They are often associated with landmarks such as public sculptures, libraries, and notable buildings."
<superfly> "Each portal may be equipped with up to eight Resonators and four Mods. An unclaimed portal has no resonators. To claim a portal for a faction, a player deploys a resonator on it."
<Kilos> oh so your fone actually knows where they are
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> and you use your phone to "hack" portals and to place resonators in the portals
<Kilos> the things are getting too clever
<magespawn> Gps is an amazing thing
<Kilos> yeah i mapped out a farm outside rustenburg with a garmin years ago
<superfly> Kilos: nowadays you can map a farm out with your phone :-)
<Kilos> but hte modern ones even talk to you
<superfly> yep, I have turn by turn voice navigation on my phone
<Kilos> that old garmin was only accurate to within 5 metres
<Kilos> haha "jy's verby, draai om"
<Kilos> magespawn, whats the prob there
<Kilos> same as last time
<Kilos> you havent sorted the cables yet
<magespawn> Yup there is fault on the hardware section of the network somewhere
<magespawn> Busy going though every single port on two 24 port switches
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> late night in the big city
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> I have put in three switchs to completly bypass the section of the network where the problem is so they are up and running 
<Kilos> what part isnt running
<Kilos> is every room wored?
<Kilos> wired
<magespawn> Everything is running at the moment
<magespawn> but the problem is between the servers and the switch room that connects the rest of the network
<magespawn> Just eliminated the switchs as a problem.
<superfly> *switches
<superfly> magespawn: a faulty cable?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rats been chewing on it
<Squirm> Kilos: I am now
<superfly> Kilos: your feet stink so much it scared my IRC client away!
<superfly> gaan was! :-P
<Kilos> you are using gnome-sheel hey
<Kilos> impossible superfly i walk barefoot all day
<Kilos> you sitting down, thats the prob
<Kilos> gnome-shell Squirm 
<Kilos> or gnome3 thing
<Kilos> (Quit: "Eat drums! Eat drums!" - "No Animal, *beat* drums." - "Beat drums! Beat drums!")
<Kilos> hehe superfly 
<Kilos> they stole your portal
<Squirm> Kilos: I use Mint MATE
<Kilos> magespawn, you here how the fly is treating me
<Kilos> oh my . ok ty Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: it has a Gnome 2 feel
<Squirm> afaik it's a fork of Gnome 2
<Kilos> i used mate on unity
<Kilos> yes it is
<Kilos> i was wondering if the right click format function workks on gnome-shell or gnome3
<Kilos> for usb devices that is
<Kilos> i think unity has dropped an important function
<Kilos> user friendly function that is
<magespawn> superfly yes almost certainly just need to find which one in 40 odd or so here
<magespawn> with only 10 labled
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> good luck magespawn see yous morrow
<magespawn> Good night all
<inetpro> eish!
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-24
 * Kilos waves
 * Squirm looks at Kilos bleary eyed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta be early or i get called sleepyhead
<Kilos> with stink feet nogal
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> what crashed
<Kilos> the core?
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> howdy magespawn 
<nlsthzn> good morning
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> how are you magespawn ?
<Kilos> just an idea. at the hotel. if you plugin one cable at a time wont the faulty one crash it immediately
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> that should isolate it, not so?
<superfly> GOOD MORNING PEOPLE
<superfly> I NEED HELP!
<nlsthzn> GOOD MORNING superfly 
<superfly> I DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS UBUNTU THING IS
<superfly> :-P
<nlsthzn> WHY ARE WE TALKING RUSSIAN WITH EACH OTHER
<superfly> Just checking that everyone is awake :-)
<magespawn> good and yourself nlsthzn?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya superfly you fulla beans today
<nlsthzn> got up so I can go for a sleep in a bit for night shift. so I am good
 * superfly has been hacking portals and deploying resonators
<Kilos> tummy better nlsthzn ?
 * nlsthzn likes it when apps just work like they should
<magespawn> it might Kilos if the cable is faulty, but it was affecting the entire network so has to be a link to the servers or the switch or some other central part of the network
<nlsthzn> Kilos, yes thanks uncle Kilos ... toughted it out and seems ok now
<nlsthzn> superfly, i thought about it but that would mean getting dressed and going out the house
<Kilos> the fly is really hooked on that game
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> the idea sounds awesome...
<nlsthzn> real life mmorpg almost
<superfly> yeah
<superfly> will try to go down to that one portal and maybe deploy some more resontators
<nlsthzn> curse my laziness...
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> magespawn, are the cables not connected on the other side to pcs or something
<Kilos> you see my reasoning
<magespawn> yes they are
<Kilos> might be whats plugged in at the other end
<magespawn> yes that is what i am thinking to because i know have them running through a slighlity different physical port for the internet
<magespawn> s/to/too
<Kilos> maybe a linux pc revolting at having to slum all day
<magespawn> the packet loss seems to happens on the port that they use for the internet on the replacement router they sent down
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> maybe router?
<magespawn> yes but just the one port on the router
<magespawn> will have to test it to make sure
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> brb
<Symmetria> my god... I worked on a windows 8 system for all of 60 seconds yesterday
<Symmetria> and decided that I'd rather be raped by a rabid goat than have to use that any longer
<Symmetria> its *HORRIBLE*
<nlsthzn> Symmetria, you can make it better
<nlsthzn> just stay away from the modern interface
<nlsthzn> if you don't have a touch device...
<Symmetria> nlsthzn you can make it go back to having a start bar and all the normal hot keys to avoid complete mouse dependance?
<nlsthzn> yup
<Symmetria> ;p when I cant hit control-escape on a windows box I wanna break things
<nlsthzn> i bought start8 
<nlsthzn> works brilliantly
<nlsthzn> thus far this desktopis been stupid stable and I have been hitting it with many random applications at the same time for days on end...
<Symmetria> heh, my windoze 7 box is awesomely stable
<nlsthzn> i guess mine was too now that I think of it
<nlsthzn> good thing the "upgrade" was cheap
<Symmetria> lol I love some of the network vendor discussions
<Symmetria> someone whined that he was getting raped by cisco on price 
<Symmetria> I told him I long ago realized, no matter which network vendor you deal with, eventually they are going to rape you, the only difference between them is the quality of the lube used by different vendors
<Symmetria> ;p
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> gotta go again
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> and here ia m
<Kilos> that was quick
<Kilos> hi henkj jrgns 
<magespawn> i took after nine to mean anytime after nine, apprently 09:16 is not after nine
<Vince-0> hiho
<Kilos> lol 
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<henkj> morning
<magespawn> morning henkj
<Vince-0> work work
<Vince-0> working for the weekend
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> 100G is finally cheaper on a gigabit for gigabit basis than 10G 
 * nlsthzn starts a budget using ynab
<inetpro> Symmetria: now please explain that to me
<Kilos> hi inetpro what happened last night?
<Symmetria> heh inetpro well
<Symmetria> we calculated that a 10G interface
<Symmetria> with optic
<Symmetria> costs around 6 thousand dollars in a router 
<Symmetria> versus a 100gig interface that costs around 39 thousand dollars 
<inetpro> interesting
<Symmetria> so you are now running at 390 dollars per gigabit on 100G, versus 600 on gigE 
<Symmetria> oops on 10GE
<Symmetria> gigE is harder to calculate because of density issues
<Symmetria> but I'd put gigE very close to 10GE (around the 600 dollar mark)
<Symmetria> that does change very drastically if you start introducing the differences between singlemode, multimode and copper cabling though
<Symmetria> gigE has copper options, thats a helluva lot cheaper
<Symmetria> multimode 100G is at about 39 grand a port, single mode 100G on standard LR optics goes *WAY* up 
<Symmetria> (you're looking at around a 25 thousand dollar per port increase)
<inetpro> Symmetria: $390 per Gb on 10Gb? That sounds a bit much for me
<Symmetria> inetpro $390 per Gb on 100G 
<Symmetria> closer to $600 per Gb on 10G
<Symmetria> heh, router interfaces arent cheap :) 
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> even worse?
<Symmetria> heh like I said, it comes down to the fiber stuff
<inetpro> Symmetria: is that the installation costs?
<Symmetria> inetpro yeah
<inetpro> ahh
<Symmetria> the multimode fiber interfaces for example
<inetpro> makes sense
<Symmetria> cost like, $1000 each you can get em at 
<Symmetria> for 10G
<Symmetria> versus like, $3k for single mode
<Symmetria> so 2k differential
<Symmetria> where as on 100G, you're looking at around $2k for 10G multimode
<Symmetria> versus $27k for single mode 
<Symmetria> so 25 thousand dollar difference there 
<Symmetria> that changes the calculations 
<Symmetria> lol, and if you start talking extra-long range (40KM optics) things get truely screwed up 
<Symmetria> you're looking at $5k for 10G single mode 40Km optic
<Symmetria> versus $75k for 100G single mode 40Km optic
<Symmetria> ;p
<inetpro> Symmetria: so hopefully others will join you and roll out a few more 100Gb networks and let the costs come down some more for everyone else
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: we had hardware issues
<Kilos> morning inetpro we kinda missed you
<Kilos> youre core is at work and you connect through that
 * inetpro after coming home from school parents meeting last night had to rush through to go resolve matters
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what crashed?
<Kilos> issues is such a broad way of saying things
<Kilos> starting at pta electrical suppliers pulled the plug
<inetpro> Kilos: memory failure causing our firewall to reboot every few secs
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> but good to know you fixed it
<Kilos> wb
 * inetpro still living on the edge, trying to fix the plane in flight
<inetpro> hoping that it won't come crashing down again
<Kilos> eeek careful along the wings
<Kilos> For one week only, get 40% off The Book of GIMP, a complete, full-color guide to the free graphics editor. At 676 pages, it's everything you ever wanted to know about GIMP, and then some!
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> Print books come with free ebook editions (DRM-free, of course).
<Kilos> Use coupon code GIMPMASTER
<Kilos> http://nostar.ch/BoG_promo
<Kilos> so you can get it free at the link?
<Kilos> can you
<Symmetria> so, here is a random thought from someone on irc
<Symmetria> Apple should make sex dolls, they would be 3 times the price of anyone elses, but holy hell they would be pretty ;p
 * Symmetria snickers
<Kilos> Symmetria, whats news with a host for us?
<Symmetria> kilos actually, thanks for reminding me, Im sitting in bloem now so as soon as Louis walks back in here I'll ask him
<Symmetria> remind me again exactly what you need on there
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> you forgot us
 * Kilos cries
<Symmetria> :P yeah well, I have real work to do these days 
<Symmetria> *grin*
<Kilos> lol a host for us is real work man
<Symmetria> real work these days for me is whatever increases the number of 0s in my bank account
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> so now remind me ;p
<Kilos> bloem varsity?
<Kilos> ok we hear what Louis says otherwise ill remind you daily ok?
<Kilos> if he says yes you wont be nagged
<Symmetria> nono, I meant, remind me the details of what you need on the host
<Symmetria> and what we're using it again for 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol oh
<Kilos> we need a host for debdelta which saves up to 80% on updating/upgrading
<Kilos> i think this explains
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDebdeltaSupport
<Kilos> or this
<Symmetria> Louis said, fine, they will do it, you gotta email Fanie ;p will get his email address for you in a second
<Kilos> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/debdelta-upgrade.1.html
<Kilos> great thank him from me and ubuntu-za
<Symmetria> riekertsjpk@ufs.ac.za 
<Symmetria> email that 
<Symmetria> and tell him myself and Louis sent  you
<Symmetria> and cc me aa@alstonnetworks.net
<Kilos> what must i say in my mail
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, superfly can you guys advise me please
<superfly> Kilos: say that you spoke to Andrew Alston and Louis about running a DebDelta server, and that they sent you to him.
<Kilos> yessir superfly but surely i need to give size etc
<Symmetria> kilos "hai, we need a debdelta server, here is the documentation about how to set it up" or something to that effect
<Symmetria> and say you spoke to me 
<superfly> Kilos: ^^ what Symmetria said
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok Symmetria for the documentation i give links?
<Symmetria> (and tell him if he doesn't do it, I'll convince his boss that implementing kerberos on all his servers is critical and has to be done in a week) ;p 
<Symmetria> just kidding on that last part
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> who will set it up?
<Kilos> them?
<Symmetria> Fanie will 
<Symmetria> he's standing behind me
<Symmetria> threatening to shoot me
<Symmetria> and then claim the reward
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> is there a way to prove where an email came from using the headers, conclusively?
<Symmetria> not really 
<magespawn> i have a web developer and host claiming the a person computer is sending spam
<magespawn> the spam report is for the ip address of the person website and email hosting
<Kilos> hey Symmetria get Fanie to come online here once he has the mail. so some of the clever guys can help me
<Kilos> superfly, can i bug you for a good link to debdelta for my mail please
<Kilos> i get all doff ones
<Kilos> google aint my friend as you all know
<Kilos> inetpro, lees man
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I will need a holiday when I'm done here
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> somewhere on a remote island for a year without mobile or interwebs connectivity
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey guys must this deb-delta server be a mirror?
<Kilos> Symmetria, install xchat for Fanie so he can come here
<Kilos> ive mailed him
<Kilos> but im sure he can get better info from the guys here than me
<Kilos> i forgot to cc to you Symmetria 
<Kilos> mm forwarded twice
<Kilos> sigh
<Symmetria> haha kilos fanie is quite capable of installing xchat if he wants to :) 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i shoulda gone via our mailing list somehow then everyone can get involved
 * Squirm stretches
<Squirm> 50min left
<Kilos> then home?
<Kilos> wen jy inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: as dit nie so warm was nie was dit dalk makliker
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn>  i am out of here for now
<inetpro> Kilos: en dan praat ek nie eens van die onderbrekings in 'n normale werksdag nie
<Kilos> later then magespawn 
<inetpro> so ons loop maar op genade
<Kilos> ai jaag weg die mense man
<Kilos> "can't you see I'm Busy"
<Kilos> BUSY
<inetpro> Kilos: can't you see I'm busy?
<Kilos> dis wat jy vir die se wat jou pla
<Kilos> behalwe ekke
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> long time no see
<Trixar_za> Yeah, been busy with stuff :P
<Kilos> funny this thing stuff
<Trixar_za> Anybody know a Cape Town based Red Hat Training center?
<Kilos> gets everyone sooner or later
<Trixar_za> All the good ones seems to be Johannesburg
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> you want to go on a course?
<Kilos> why not do it like nuvolari 
<Trixar_za> How did he do it?
<Kilos> i thing correspondence
<Kilos> Squirm, \
<Kilos> not nuvolari 
<Kilos> sorry. head no happy
<Trixar_za> He did it by flying there, staying with family close to the center, taking the 4 day course and flying back
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> Then he flies up in 2 months to take the exam
<Kilos> eeek
<Trixar_za> I want to fast track (and possibly make life hard for myself) by running the RH300 course - the combined RHCSA and RHCE course
<Trixar_za> Damn
<Trixar_za> Now they have the Upcon convention up there too
<Trixar_za> Well, in Pretoria, but close enough
<Kilos> long way to go
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I'm lucky I don't have to fly. you forget where I live :P
<Squirm> 3.5hour drive
<Trixar_za> Oh right
<Trixar_za> lol
<Squirm> bbl, supper time
<Trixar_za> It's a 16-18 hour drive for me :P
<Squirm> Trixar_za: remember, to get RHCE you need RHCSA
<Squirm> oh yes, *gone
<Trixar_za> Not if you run RH300
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Only you don't spend much time going through both courses material
<Trixar_za> Which is bad :/
<Kilos> ka shisa kusasa 18°c and 38°c
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: dankeschon
<Maaz> charl_: Sorry...
<charl_> bah
<charl_> Kilos: how's it going?
<Kilos> good ty charl_ and you?
<charl_> Kilos: good thanks
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> at long last it looks like we getting ahead with hosting for a deb-delta server
<Kilos> can save lotsa data and have quicker update/upgrades
<Kilos> maybe then i can have a go at a daily build ubuntu
<not_found> how does that work... does it automagically on the fly calculate what is needed and then download it and what about creating the file to be installed, is that done on the host or server?
<Kilos> i think the server does the work and only supplies what has been changed
<Kilos> not full packages
<Kilos> and your pc shows what it has got
<Kilos> been a while since i read up on it
<Kilos> back in lucid days methinks
<Kilos> but now deb-delta is in the repos
<not_found> cool... rpm has been doing this for ages
<Kilos> back then it was debian
<Kilos> save up to 80% data
<Kilos> and save lotsa upgrade time
<not_found> SA must get with the program and stop being so expensive for data... will fix many issues 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> this should be a fast server methinks
<Kilos> bloem varsity
<Kilos> if its slow we jump on Symmetria 
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> :)
 * Squirm yawns
 * Squirm goes to play a little dota
<Squirm> they must port it to linux already :/
<not_found> Squirm: dota on WC3?
<Squirm> not_found: dota2
<Squirm> Steam
<not_found> ah cool... was going to ask if you want a dota 2 invite :p
<Squirm> I got an email from Steam a few days ago saying I have Dota 2 invites. I now have 13
<Squirm> got another email from them yesterday, another 4
 * not_found does the dota 2 thing every now and again
<not_found> oh wow... I think I have 6
<Squirm> and I don't know anyone else who plays dota
<Squirm> (I only got dota2 2 weeks ago)
<not_found> but I am playing smite a whole lot more than dota 2 currently
<not_found> I have had it several months :/ silly steam :p
<Squirm> I got all excited and downloaded steam for linux, turns out Dota 2 doesn't work :/
<Squirm> along with 99% of the other games
<not_found> yup
<not_found> it hasn't been ported (yet)
<not_found> but valve very anti windows 8 so I am pretty sure it will come soon
<Squirm> I think it's popular enough to do it now
<not_found> then again it was running fairly well in wine
<Squirm> never worked for me
<not_found> just some glitches with text etc.
<not_found> I used crossover if memory serves
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> not opensource
<Squirm> not_found: do you have any idea how a 2Gb notebook gfx compares to a 2Gb PCI-e ?
<Squirm> I want a laptop but it was be enough to play the very few games I play
<Squirm> s/was/must/
<not_found> Squirm: use http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/ to compare the GPU's... typically the GPU's in notebooks have an M appended to the end... will give you an idea of how they compare
<not_found> top of the range gfx cards pull more power than a whole laptop so you can imagine the performance difference :p
<Squirm> I don't want anywhere near top of the range
<Squirm> it must play some CoD, CSS, Dota 2
<not_found> then most of the current 1 or 2gb mobile ones will work ok... just keep in mind if you want to go linux that the hybrid graphics are is still pretty patchy
<Squirm> I'd dualboot
<not_found> +1
<not_found> for myself I need a desktop... must have a desktop... must have the graphics set up to 11... 
<Squirm> not_found: I'd like a desktop. but I don't know. getting tired of moving it around and stuff
<not_found> that is why I don't :p
<Squirm> maybe I should compare
<Squirm> Core i5, 4Gb RAM, 24Gb SSD + 500Gb HDD, 2Gb DDR3 GT 635M
<Squirm> R8500
<not_found> nice gfx card
<Squirm> it's 1x4Gb RAM, so I can bump that up at some point
<Squirm> and I'd have to bump up my hdd if I'm dual booting
<not_found> i7 2600 8GB RAM 500GB+350GB HDD 1GB AMD Radeon 6850 
<Squirm> leave linux on the SSD
<not_found> (gfx card weaklink)
<Squirm> meh, and
<Squirm> my pc
<Squirm> Dual Core 2Ghz, 4Gb RAM, 2x1TB hdd, 1Gb Radeon HD 4200
<Squirm> hmm, could be 2Gb gfx, but it was hit by lightning. stuff doesn't render correctly
<not_found> :) seems your notebook more than enough for your needs... just see if you can get more RAM sometime
<Squirm> yeah, I'd bump it up. try buy 2x8Gb :P
<not_found> ooh... nice :D
<Squirm> I like the fact that it has an SSD, means there are 2 hdd bays
<Vince-0> I have the old school i7 3ghz + Geforce 560ti. 4-8GB ram only affects loading time in battlefield for example
<Squirm> and that my OS will boot nicely(I don't play many games, so it'll be for linux)
<Squirm> and if I have space, windows
<Vince-0> hi
<Squirm> hi
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
 * not_found goes for dinner bbl
<Squirm> lol, not_found, that mobile gfx is ranked better than my current pci card
<Squirm> now I want that laptop
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<Squirm> Maaz: tell not_found - Just put together a PC with prices. like R700 more than the laptop but quite nice :/ Core i7 3.5GHz Ivy Bridge, 16Gb Kingston HyperX RAM, 3Tb HDD, 2Gb GDDR5 Innovision GeForce 660
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure, I'll tell not_found on freenode
<not_found> Squirm: that is an awesome desktop... 
 * Squirm grumbles
<Squirm> R9500 though
<Squirm> :(
<not_found> problem when you go for top end...
<not_found> but it seems a decent price for what you are getting
<Squirm> wholesale price
<not_found> ah
 * not_found is considering National Diploma: Engineering: Chemical (NDENG) ... anyone have any experience with the practical components of this (as I will need to come to SA to do those)...
<Kilos> whew thats serious stuff not_found 
<Kilos> inetpro, wen jy darem?
<inetpro> Kilos: ek lewe nog
<Kilos> en die probleme. is dit reg nou?
<not_found> I have to try uncle Kilos ... I have hit the ceiling (or a brick wall) and the only way up and out is with some heavy papers
<Kilos> good not_found . i like your attitude
<inetpro> Kilos: ons loop op genade
<Kilos> nog steeds inetpro wats fout
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's moeg
<Kilos> nee man met die probleme
<inetpro> Kilos: dit ook
<Kilos> jy moet vroeg gaan slaap ne
<inetpro> Kilos: die goed loop al van gisteraand af, maar kan enige tyd weer omval
<Kilos> wat is die probleem?
 * inetpro is besig om nuwe hardware aan die gang te kry en alles oor te skakel
<Kilos> is dit die nuwe hardeware wat probleme geee
<Kilos> of die conf stuff
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> jy skakel orr van die ou goed wat die probleem gegee het?
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> Guest88350, ?
<Guest88350> hi
<Guest88350> i'm too slow
<Guest88350> :p
<Kilos> what happened Guest88350 
<Kilos> too slow?
<Guest88350> broke my little finger
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how
<Guest88350> gym
<Guest88350> basketball
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<not_found> smileee: ouch
<Kilos> didnt you know it hurts smileee 
<Kilos> live and learn
<smileee> lol
<smileee> basketball landed onto my finger
<Kilos> ouch
<not_found> now if it was a bowling ball >.<
<Kilos> lol
<smileee> ><
<Kilos> not_found, how long are the classes
<Kilos> years?
<not_found> oh, diploma is 3 years but I doubt that is do-able part time...
<not_found> the biggest issue is there are a lot of practical classes and they are only done in SA
<Kilos> not if you plays games as well
<Kilos> you gonna move back or what?
<not_found> games are not the issue... the fact that I am at work so often is kind of a limiting factor
<Kilos> doesnt unisa do it
<Kilos> what you call it when you get study material from the net
<Kilos> i hope Squirm is seeing this
<Kilos> study while you can
<not_found> distance learning
<not_found> that is the plan... and if the practical is done over say two or three weeks back to back I can come over on leave and do them
<Kilos> no man there is a name for it
<Kilos> correspondance courses
<Kilos> something like that
<Kilos> whew good luck lad
<not_found> problem is unisa... not the best at communicating
<not_found> I can't find any info on the practical side as they don't do it but outsource it...
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what does google say
<not_found> haha... africa is a big black hole for google
<Kilos> http://www.ehow.com/list_6745396_correspondence-courses-mechanical-engineering.html
<Squirm> not_found: what course are you looking at studying?
<not_found> chemical engeineering
<Kilos> ai
<Squirm> ouch
<Kilos> http://aiu.edu/Bachelor%20of%20Chemical%20Engineering.html
 * not_found will look in a bit... actually have to do something for a change
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> not trusting the link... there are too many fake things on the internet
<Squirm> goodnight all
<not_found> good night Squirm 
<smileee> bye
<smileee> :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow again
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-25
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos Goeie more Oom
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> more inetpro en ander
<Kilos> pc rebooting on its own again
<Kilos> sigh
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hey all
<magespawn> hey SmilyBorg Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos pc still giving probs?
<Kilos> yeah started again last night
<Kilos> swopping ram from other one to try localise the faulty one
<Kilos> only slower now
<Kilos> but min ram is better than no ram
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> you think it is a ram issue?
<Kilos> well the monkey said reseat ram las week and for a week it worked good
<Kilos> ram or mb
<Kilos> s/las/last/
<magespawn> you can try memtest
<Kilos> i have and it goes through without any errors, that what is confusing
<Kilos> and it is so time consuming
<magespawn> yup i do not know of software that can accurately test a mb
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> hey sneaky fly
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> i need to fing something that will alert when you away peeps return
<Kilos> find
<playmonkey> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe hi playmonkey 
<Kilos> is that you wes
<playmonkey> the web chat works here
<playmonkey> yes
<Kilos> yay
<playmonkey> but remember it is unsecure. 'they' can see what we talk about ;)
<Kilos> well after all this time you got a way hey
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> you gotta keep cleaning ff cache or somethintg
<playmonkey> oh I always knew about webchat. I'm just too paranoid to actually *use* it :P
<playmonkey> clean the cache for what?
<Kilos> so the browser doesnt remember where it went
<playmonkey> oh that is not a problem.
<playmonkey> the problem is the connection goes through a network that is out of my control
<Kilos> ah
<playmonkey> [PC] <> [PROXY] <> [ISP] <> [WEB]
<Kilos> so it can be monitored while working?
<playmonkey> yup
<Kilos> ai
<playmonkey> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> i spose its harmless if you come for coffee
<playmonkey> Kilos: I need to post you that hedgewars game. it is quite fun.
<Kilos> is it big?
<playmonkey> rather large to download from all the nice music it has
<playmonkey> 130MB about?
<Kilos> data low till the 1st
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> not now playmonkey 
<playmonkey> hi henkj 
<Kilos> wont make the month
<playmonkey> that why we can post you a love-bundle but I think when I get the new ubuntu discs i'll include those too
<Kilos> and dont forget a dvd with 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> your os?
<Kilos> crashbang
<playmonkey> yes crunchbang
<playmonkey> lol, not crash :p
<Kilos> lol oh ya that too
<Kilos> they got him
<Kilos> aw
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for playmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> he didnt even get to have his coffee
<playmonkey> back Kilos 
<playmonkey> had to close the window suddenly
<Kilos> thought they got you
<Kilos> dont jeapodise your work hey
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos , hoe gaan dit met jou
<Kilos> Maaz, spell jeopordise
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: jeopardise
<playmonkey> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi playmonkey hoe gaan dit
<playmonkey> I don't think that spelling looks right Maaz 
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy Vince-0 
<playmonkey> good Vince-0 
<playmonkey> bet everyone is glad it is Friday
<playmonkey> Vince-0: I've been getting into hedgewars a bit, the quality of the content is just too good
<playmonkey> and it has lan play, or online via their official server. you can spectate games too, it works fine with a 2G/3G connection even.
<Vince-0> Vrydag, ja
<Vince-0> I'm bored at work
<Vince-0> hedgewars? checking it out now
<playmonkey> wish I was bored ;)
<playmonkey> I have to get back to coding this C# MVC site...
<Vince-0> using a framework?
<playmonkey> yes, knockout and razor
<playmonkey> and MEF
<Vince-0> hedgewars intro vid - queen lol . its a worms knock-off
<playmonkey> yeah its a worms remake :D
<playmonkey> have a good day Vince-0 and Kilos and *your-name-here*
<Vince-0> baai
<Vince-0> oh, too late
<Kilos> quick hey
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> hey Uncle Kilos
<N8Wulf> Fridaayyyy
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> afternoon
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<N8Wulf> what's the kde groups name again pls?
<N8Wulf> (blush)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> kde group?
<Kilos> ask superfly and inetpro 
<N8Wulf> #ubuntu-kde non comprende vous
<superfly> #kubuntu
<N8Wulf> Dankie dankie
<inetpro> N8Wulf, Kilos: why?
<Kilos> he needs some kde info of course
<Kilos> you winning inetpro ?
<N8Wulf> stuck with something small: how do I switch Workspaces? with gnome I pressed Cntrl+Alt & Left /right
<Kilos> i click in that block of workspaces bottom left
<N8Wulf> and to move a App we "normally" press Ctrl+Alt+Shift and Left/Right... Kilos... Clicking is for Windows users
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> N8Wulf: I set mine up to use Super+Alt+Left/Right
<superfly> N8Wulf: you can set all of that up... let me quickly see...
<superfly> N8Wulf: btw, don't forget Alt+F2
<superfly> N8Wulf: System Settings -> Shortcuts & Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts, Select "KWin" as the component, and Bob's your uncle!
<superfly> Meta = Super = Windows key
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
 * inetpro is happy with all in one workspace and simply Alt+Tab for switching between apps and Alt+F2 to start new apps
<inetpro> not sure why anyone would want different workspaces, but that's just me
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<inetpro> if I really want to move stuff to a 2nd desktop I just switch with Ctrl+F1,F2,Fx
<Kilos> see N8Wulf the kde guys here are clever
<N8Wulf> one reason being that I run IRC on my right hand workspace, my browser on the bottom workspace and then the rest in my Main workspace. then when I need to switch quickly between the 15 open Apps, I dont need to Alt-Tab 32 times
<inetpro> 15 open apps? Why?
<inetpro> superfly: by the way, my super key is not working by default, is there anywhere you need to enable it?
 * inetpro goes to google it
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> the key definitely works when I set it to launch the KMenu
<inetpro> but shortcuts defined in above mentioned settings don't do what they should be doing
<N8Wulf> thanx guys
<inetpro> N8Wulf: working?
<Kilos> inetpro, i asked you if you are winning with you move to new hardware
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm always winning
<Kilos> except when youre sukkeling
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: it will take some time in between many other daily challenges, we're sorting out the memory tonight
<Kilos> whew long hours hey
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> keep us informed though
<N8Wulf> Heeelpp... Server 12.10 , I'm trying to edit the resolv.conf but I see that it is dynamically managed by resolvconf
<N8Wulf> so how do I change the DNS server in the resolv.conf? pleas someone
<N8Wulf> the mighty Google has spoken
<N8Wulf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-add-changes-resolv-conf-without-getting-overwritten
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> k
<N8Wulf> What's for Lunch gents?
<inetpro> N8Wulf: i just noticed that steers dropped their prices
<inetpro> with combo meals
<inetpro> for*
<N8Wulf> Greek Salad with lots of Feta... made by Fruit and Veg
<inetpro> nice!
<N8Wulf> indeed... and Big Bananas for pudding
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is a caterpillar in afrikaans
<Kilos> http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html
<Kilos> dont work that link
<Kilos> goes to google developers
<superfly> inetpro: probably because you're already using the Super key as a dedicated shortcut for something else
<inetpro> superfly: I don't actually, have never used it since using kubuntu... ok perhaps not never
 * inetpro is used to many default kde shortcuts without needing the super key
<N8Wulf> Any Geniuses in the house for Lamp Server installation?
<N8Wulf> Using this: sudo tasksel install lamp-server  I'm supposed to get a Prompt to create a MySql password, but this never happened. Should I remove and reInstall or can I set the PW in another way?
<superfly> N8Wulf: google it, there are tons of blog posts out there on how to reset your MySQL admin password
<superfly> s/admin/root/
<N8Wulf> tanx
<Squirm> good afternoon
 * Squirm pops in
<N8Wulf> afternoon Squirm
<Squirm> hello N8Wulf, superfly 
<N8Wulf> pls point me in the right direction.. busy setting up a smei headless box. I have to run a Webbrowser on the box as part of the setup, so I'm installing LXDE quickly. Do I have to run the LXDE first, then something like VNC-Server so that I can connect remotelly/
<N8Wulf> ?
<N8Wulf> *don't ask me what a "smei" is, typo
<inetpro> you're doing it wrong
<inetpro> a web server should never require a gui
<N8Wulf> http://docs.moodle.org/20/en/Step-by-step_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<N8Wulf> just above the Step for Setup a virtual server
<inetpro> remind me to never install Moodle
<N8Wulf> which brings me back to my Q... some kind of remote X possible?
<inetpro> N8Wulf: try using a text browser
<inetpro> no gui needed
<inetpro> elinks, links, lynx or any other
<N8Wulf> good idea.. will let you know
<Squirm> and N8Wulf, it is possible to have a remote X session
<Squirm> just don't ask me how to do it :P
<Squirm> only way I know of is ss -x
<N8Wulf> will read up on that one thanx for the tip
<Squirm> well, ssh -X
<Squirm> it brings an X application through ssh.
<N8Wulf> ow COOL
<inetpro> I would however stay away from installing X components on a server
<inetpro> the only thing that is sometimes needed is libraries
<superfly> if you need something like X, use Xvfb
<charl_> i find it hard to believe that there is now an ubuntu derivative that is actually called "descentos"
<charl_> http://www.descentos.org/
<charl_> how unoriginal can you get
<charl_> (i'm not criticising the distro by the way, just the name...)
<N8Wulf> have a gr8 weekend all
<inetpro> N8Wulf: thanks, same to you
<Kilos> cheers N8Wulf storm coming inetpro 
<Kilos> there by your side
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, it's already over
<inetpro> or you mean by my house?
<inetpro> in city centre we just had a massive amount of rain
<inetpro> well, massive in a short space of time
<inetpro> sun is out again
<N8Wulf> storm hitting the Vaal now
<hibana> Kilos: and you didn't even greet me?
<Kilos> aw sorry hibana was asleep
<Kilos> just woke when dogs barked when sis got home
<Kilos> storming your house side
<hibana> ahh he's sleeping in the middle of the day?
<hibana> ai!
<magespawn> hey all finnally back at a keyboard
<Kilos> dont spot man
<Kilos> kop klap dag
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: jammer oom
<Kilos> np 
 * inetpro going down in a few minutes
<Kilos> see some interesting stuff here
 * hibana ready to take control
<Kilos> good luck inetpro hibana 
<hibana> Kilos: thanks
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<hibana> hmm...
<hibana> dood soos 'n mossie
<Kilos> aw poor inetpro
<magespawn> anywho i am off for the rest of the day,see you later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> saw some interesting stuff about x onna server
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hello world
<Kilos> wb inetpro well done
<Kilos> plustwo, with you?
<Kilos> or coincidence
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> aw toods banana
<Kilos> i mean hibana
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> en dit sonder om te groet?
<Kilos> sies
<Kilos> maar hy is oud so ons kan hom verskoon
<hibana> hmm...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> jy moet groet ballie
<hibana> sjoe
<hibana> sorry oom
 * hibana going to sleep now
<hibana> bye oom
<Kilos> nag hibana lekker rus
<hibana> mooi bly julle!
<Kilos> werk als
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro voel stukke beter
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> hi drussell hows things
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> wb drussell
<drussell> Kilos: good! Just back from Stockholm... -29 degrees there ;o)
<Kilos> eeeek
<drussell> inetpro: thx
<smile> hi
<smile> :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> how are you kilos? :)
<Kilos> good ty smile and you?
<smile> im okay
<smile> :)
<smile> im cleaning up old kernels :p
<Kilos> good
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> 665 mb :o
<Kilos> such big kernels?
<smile> haha, http://www.praag.co.za/nuus-magazine-402/internasionale-nuus-magazine-399/12951-gaan-vlieg.html
<smile> no, four :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos 
<not_found> ChanServ: /help
<not_found> >.
<not_found> >.>
<smile> Kilos: wb :p
<Kilos> ty smile 
<Kilos> wassup not_found 
<not_found> not much uncle Kilos ... playing around with chanserv
<Kilos> lol what you wanna do
<Kilos> ChanServ: /help
<Kilos> that does nothing
<not_found> oh I just had to op so I could change the topic in another channel...
<not_found> already got it done now :p
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> did that command give you a message or options?
<not_found> nope
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> /msg ChanServ help worked
<Kilos> ya
<not_found> /msg ChanServ help commands worked
<not_found> takes me a while but where there is a google there is a way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you must remember those things man
<Kilos>  like /msg nickserv Nick etc
<not_found> perhaps... for the one time in a year I might need it
<Kilos> inetpro, why you use hibana when working on system?
<inetpro> Kilos: so that I could see when inetpro got cut
<Kilos> oh ty
<inetpro> was connecting with hibana from a different route
<Kilos> via?
<inetpro> same network, just another server
<Kilos> from same pc?
<inetpro> another server at the gate of our network
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<smile> bye :)
 * smile waves
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-26
<not_found> night (or I should say morning)
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> too early
<Kilos> morning weekenders
<Kilos> http://blog.osvdb.org/2013/01/22/everything-is-vulnerable-even-security-software
<Kilos> interesting read. I wonder what drives the bad guys. revenge for some imagined affront or warped psyches
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, you read my g+ stream?
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> ya on twitter messages i get in mail
<inetpro> hmm.. ok
 * Kilos gets twitter feedback in mail
<Kilos> and here is sit no fw even
<inetpro> Kilos: that is only what they think might be interesting to you
<Kilos> well they think what you say at times has some substance
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> at least
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so you can have a peaceful family weekend with work stuff fixed
 * inetpro was just getting happy that he was starting to become a normal citizen again, browsing away on the interwebs
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: to be honest, we only left the office at about 21:00 last night
<inetpro> fixing all kinds of things that needed fixing
<Kilos> ouch. but its fixed right?
<inetpro> sad part of it is that it didn't even make a dent in the list of things that still need to be done
<Kilos> ou
<inetpro> in IT sysadmin there's always more to be done
<inetpro> so don't say I didn't warn you
<Kilos> lol i can never get there man
<Kilos> will leave that to the clever peeps
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: you are the clever peep
<Kilos> with farming maybe
<Kilos> even then i sukkel to member sometimes
<Kilos> thats why i gave you and mage that info the other day while it popped up in head
<Kilos> remember cypermethrin
<inetpro> yep
 * inetpro will have to get that
<Kilos> can save a fortune making your own pour on for ticks and flees for years outa one tin of it
<superfly> Kilos: cypermethrin?
<Kilos> hi superfly its mix they use in pour ons for dogs
<Kilos> the active insecticide i think its called
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cypermethrin
<Kilos> i hope that one explains it
<Kilos> also works for flies
<Kilos> you mix about 10ml in a spray with about 5 or 7 litres water with a cup of sugar in and spray all over outside and it attracts flies and as soon as they walk on it they start doing a dance for a bit then spin till they fall over dead
<Kilos> especially spray onto dog and animal droppings where they lay eggs
<Kilos> but even on windows and places where flies gather
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> sorry thats another one
<Kilos> methinks methomex
<Kilos> i try find
<Kilos> http://www.ma-industries.com/item-data/categoryid/3/brandnameid/51
<Kilos> methomex is a good insecticide for gardeners
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> ai magespawn 
<magespawn> discussing farming and dips again i see
<magespawn> #ubuntu-za-vet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta share things when i remember them or they gone for months again
<Kilos> like gotta start sshing all over again
<magespawn> maybe write them into a text file called Kilos Wisdom
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i will lose that too. even lost my curry recipe
<magespawn> do you have ubuntu-one?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and dropbox somewhere
<magespawn> put the folder Wisdom in one of those then share with someone here
<Kilos> thats an idea
<Kilos> but you were supposed to save the info too dodo
<magespawn> i do most of the time, but this way it is automatically
<Kilos> but you been busy i know
<Kilos> ok ill try find what i said
<magespawn> i think i have the curry recipe in my drop box
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> maybe not, but i do have it .... somewhere
<Kilos> np now
<Kilos> i can make it with everything around to look through
<magespawn> my trick is to try and limit the places i have to look
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> my poor desktop is fulla stuff. when i place in folders somewhere i can never remember which one or where
<Kilos> hows the hotel job coming magespawn ?
<magespawn> looks like it is sorted out
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> still not sure what caused the initial problem though so bit wierd
<magespawn> oh and yesterday their ups decided to melt
<Kilos> ou
<magespawn> boil its batteries etc
<Kilos> overloaded or over charging
<magespawn> over charging i think
<magespawn> wonderful smell
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> hi ubuntu-za
<zeref> gimp expert around?
<Kilos> hi zeref there is a book to download for gimp
<Kilos> lemme look for the link for you
<Kilos> dont you get mails
<Kilos> http://nostar.ch/BoG_promo
<zeref> nought
<zeref> need so somebody
<zeref> :-)
<Kilos> i can only crop and scale in gimp
<Kilos> saterdays you gonna wait till tonight
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> zeref, can you get that book free?
<Kilos> and how big is the download
<magespawn> hey zeref you around
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> bloep
<Kilos> yip i be here
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> did zeref say what the problem was?
<Kilos> have a grandpa for me
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> zeref, ping
<Kilos> do you know gimp well magespawn ?
<magespawn> relatively 
<Kilos> hell most likely be back later
<magespawn> not serious
<magespawn> would have tried to help before but had to go sort a network printer
<Kilos> same place?
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> but this was a simple fix
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> didnt know there are simple fixes with pc's
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Kilos
<Trixar_za> Oh right
<Trixar_za> Happy Birthday nuvolari
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> veels geluk nuvolari :-)
<magespawn> Kilos only sometimes
<Kilos> lol youre lucky day
<Kilos> your
<Kilos> magespawn, what doing
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you on fone?
<magespawn> no i am at the shop busy doing studying and admin
<Kilos> can you tell me about this link
<Kilos> http://nostar.ch/BoG_promo
<Kilos> where do you click to get the free ebook
<Kilos> 0ver 600 pages of gimp
<magespawn> the book is not free only 40% off
<Kilos> it says free ebook
<Kilos> Print books come with free ebook editions (DRM-free, of course).
<Kilos> whatever that means
<magespawn> yeah but you have to buy the print book first
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<Kilos> thats sad
<magespawn> cost $49.95 with 40% percent off and a free ebook
<magespawn> or the ebook only for $39.95
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> thats big bucks for a book hey
<magespawn> but since it is in dollars i don't suppose they include delivery here
<magespawn> about R450.00 so about the going rate for a computer book here
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> the two sections of books that always seem to be expensive are IT and business
<not_found> alo SA
<Kilos> hi neelsie
<magespawn> hey not_found
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos , magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn, we need to find a rich guy to buy the book and share the ebook
<Kilos> with us
<magespawn> indeed, sharing the ebook maybe against the copyright though
<Kilos> ai
<Trixar_za> I can think of one place where you can get it, but it won't exactly be legal :/
<Kilos> can i get caught
<Trixar_za> Not unless you sell it
<not_found> if it is worth it then you won't mind paying...
<Kilos> i want it for me to learn gimp not to make money out of it
<Kilos> the pro would say man gimp
<Kilos> ai!\
<Trixar_za> Well, I tend to get most books from Undernet
<not_found> there is enough free resources on GIMP on the net
<Trixar_za> There is one guy (ps is his nick) that runs a mIRC file server
<Trixar_za> He has most manuals on it
<Trixar_za> Might not be the newest manual though
<Kilos> talk nicely too him
<Trixar_za> Incidentally
<Trixar_za> http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/
<Trixar_za> I found that book pretty nice
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za 
<Kilos> oh my i downloaded that last year i think
<not_found> Kilos: http://www.gimp.org/docs/ lots of resources (if you haven't had a look yet)
<Kilos> but maybe its gone with all the new installs
<Kilos> ty not_found 
<Trixar_za> Nope
<Trixar_za> don't have that book
<Trixar_za> but they do have Beginning GIMP: From Novice to Professional, 2nd Edition
<Kilos> size?
<Trixar_za> 27.9MB
<Trixar_za> as a pdf file
<Kilos> can manage that
<Kilos> its near the end of my 2 months 2+1 8ta bundle
<Trixar_za> k
<Kilos> so not wasting till the 1st
<Trixar_za> You'll have to connect to Undernet and join #bookz though
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> And type the following in the channel: !Zilnof Peck - Beginning GIMP - From Novice to Pro 2e (Apress, 2009).pdf
<Kilos> here on irc?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, they will send you the book over DCC
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> In XChat it just dumps the files in your home directory
<Trixar_za> :P
<magespawn> later all, home time or wife will shoot me
<Kilos> ty. i go try find undernet
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> tell her please dont
<Trixar_za> Should be in your /server database :P
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> /server Undernet - although it will try eu.undernet first
<Trixar_za> us.undernet servers work better
<Trixar_za> It's kind of a pain to get connected
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Probably should have warned him about not typing /list
<Kilos> eeek chucked me off freenode
<not_found> lol
<Trixar_za> Only because you type /server here
<Trixar_za> Make a new tab first :P
<Kilos> is this the one?
<Kilos>  us.undernet.org
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> not all the servers connect
<Kilos> i learned something new again yay
<Trixar_za> try for mesa.az.us.undernet.org
<not_found> ah undernet... like Hilbrow... only scarier... 
<Trixar_za> It'll ask you to quote something though
<Kilos> didnt know about the new tab thing in xchat
<Trixar_za> just copy and paste that. Mine was /QUOTE PASS 10763
<Trixar_za> Ctrl+T
<Trixar_za> Just like Firefox if I remember correctly
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> slow down
<Kilos> its there no says found my ip
<Kilos> s/no/now/
<Kilos> now gotta /j hey
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos>  /j who
<Kilos> #undernet
<Trixar_za> #bookz
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> you got head spinning
<Trixar_za> lol, there you are
<Kilos> whew so many peeps there
<Trixar_za> Well, it is one of the oldest IRC networks around :P
<Trixar_za> Now just type !Zilnof Peck - Beginning GIMP - From Novice to Pro 2e (Apress, 2009).pdf
<Trixar_za> and he'll add you to his send queue
<Trixar_za> Depending on your place, it can take between 1 and 5 minutes before he starts sending
<not_found> uncle Kilos now going really old school for his warez
<Trixar_za> True that :P
<Kilos> i cant keep up there
<Trixar_za> Nobody can
<Trixar_za> It's not really a chat channel
<Trixar_za> Actually, it's not at all.  They frown on chatting in there
<Kilos> oh does a bot do all the work?
<Kilos> one person could never cope
<Trixar_za> XDCC scripts mostly
<Kilos> how do you see when you are answered or its started sending
<Trixar_za> That's why you're getting CTCP requests the whole time too
<Trixar_za> They send you a NOTICE
<Kilos> there in the channel
<Kilos> ill miss it
<Trixar_za> Helps if you have a window open
<Trixar_za> And you'll get asked if you want to download the file when they send it
<Trixar_za> with a xchat dialog
<Kilos> xchat will bloep me hey
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Kilos> they will surely use my nick
<Trixar_za> That's where me and Squirm get all our books
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Which we then convert into ebooks
<Kilos> Squirm, and I
<Trixar_za> bleh, damn enter key
<Kilos> ah that will be next
<Kilos> i have some others i cant copy paste from the pdf thing
<Trixar_za> I meant to say, then we convert them into ebooks we can use on a ebook reader or our cellphones
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> Example: http://brenton.nom.za/books/
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> if its illegal the fly gonna fight me
<Trixar_za> Well, it's only illegal if your mass distribute it against the authors will or sell it
<not_found> hmmm... depends on the licesnse
<Trixar_za> Fair use protects copies your use for yourself
<Trixar_za> s/your/you
<Kilos> ah thats all i want
<not_found> again remember that free as in freedom of speech != free as in beer
<Trixar_za> Mind you, you need to actually own the original for fair use to apply, but yeah
<not_found> depending on the author they may expect monitory returns on using there work...
<not_found> lol
<Trixar_za> Well, as I see it, they're making money off FREE Software
<not_found> so uncle Kilos ... just buy the book then you can have a free copy of it ;)
<not_found> Trixar_za: again... don't mistake the two freedoms...
<not_found> gimp decided to make it free as in beer...
<not_found> my work on how to use it is not the software you are using
<Kilos> lol not_found im trying to save for faster hardware for my pc
<Trixar_za> Still somewhat a derivative of free software and documentation
<not_found> *sigh*
 * not_found has not the will
<Trixar_za> I get what your saying, but the research was free, the reference documentation was free and the software was free. All probably protected by some CC or GPL license. Yet they charge for the finished book based on derivative works.
<Trixar_za> Then again, one of the freedoms of free software is the right to sell it
 * not_found leaves Trixar_za to argue with himself.. he seems to be doing a good job for both sides
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I'm an open source and free software supporter
<Trixar_za> We have to be confused, otherwise things don't make sense
<not_found> yet you take bread from the table of others that create needed infrastructure for the thing you support... hmmm
<Kilos> is it that raw.php stuff in home Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Tell that to Metallica or Lady Gaga
<Trixar_za> No, it will be named the same as the file you requested
<Vince-0> peeps, my interjection: open =! free
<Kilos> oh it opened another window here to accept
<not_found> Vince-0: +1
 * not_found isn't sure why lady gaga would write a book about gimp then again I don't know her that well
<Kilos> aw failed
<Trixar_za> Point is, no matter how undesirable or what action they take, they'll always have fans defending them to death
<not_found> so your a fan and even if wrong you will defend your point?
<Vince-0> for open to thrive in business it can't be free, otherwise open will just be a hobby
<Trixar_za> Metallica for example sued it's fans over mp3 downloads - even IF they owned the album and were using them in a fair manner
<Trixar_za> yet we still have idiots in this country hyped up to go watch those idiots
<Vince-0> art licensing is another story
<Vince-0> and mostly a matter of opinion
<Vince-0> Machinehead's front man vowes to never buy another physical album, also a recent interview with Maynard from Tool etc - he has the opposite view
<not_found> Trixar_za: I am still not getting how you are tying this to the original point about downloading a book for free without paying... Do you own the book and feel agreived because you are not allowed a digital copy... no...
<Kilos> not_found, maybe you can get chemical engineering stuff there
<Trixar_za> You could probably also get it from DukeRaoul: !dukeraoul Beginning GIMP - From Novice to Pro 2e (Apress, 2009) - Peck.pdf
<Kilos> play nice guys
<Vince-0> ya those are mostly pirate books are they not (in that channel) ?
<Kilos> ?
<Trixar_za> No, it's the actual file. Somebody paid for it and downloaded a digital copy.
<not_found> Vince-0: obviously
<not_found> Trixar_za: someone else
<not_found> not you
<not_found> or uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> not me
<Vince-0> ya I buy books from Packt publishing with my darned name and address printed in it
 * Kilos innocent
<not_found> Kilos: for now ;)
<Kilos> no if its illegal then i gotta stay away
<superfly> that's interesting, never knew I was a duke...
<Kilos> the fly will kick ban me
 * Trixar_za rolls eyes
 * not_found lurks and waits for dinner
<Kilos> superfly, ?
<Trixar_za> It's questionable. Depending on the country and it's laws, it may be consider illegal or not.
<Trixar_za> I'm pretty sure about American law, but not our own regarding it
<Vince-0> indeed, ZA will have little motivation to enforce that law
<Trixar_za> It has little motivation to enforce parking fines between provinces, so copyright violations should take a similar backseat
<not_found> and that makes it ok
<Vince-0> no, no it doesn't 
<Vince-0> the most I've seen or heard of is about ISPs sending notices about movie pirating
<Trixar_za> Well, let me put it like this. I'm unemployed and I have very little money to throw around, much less online. So you're telling me, I have to pay for books in US dollars to supplement my skills rather than downloading a good book that I won't sell or even share with others.
<Kilos> Trixar_za, it failed so maybe im not meant to get it
<Kilos> and no data to try again
<Kilos> groggin the gimp is free i think
<Kilos> had it before
<Trixar_za> grokking
<Vince-0> Trixar_za, just don't tell anyone - its a moral dilemma 
<Kilos> that thing
<not_found> Trixar_za: you are more than welcome to keep telling yourself what you need to hear... I will sit back and not bother you anymore... good night
<Trixar_za> So I'm morally inferior because I want to better myself while I'm in the so-called gutter. Well thank you. 
<Vince-0> if you like
<Kilos> no guys. dont sling mu
<Kilos> we all friends here
<Vince-0> I'm saying , be aware. There is also another aspect to promoting it
<Kilos> mud
<Trixar_za> We're more a bunch of guys (and the occasional girl) hanging around on outdated chat medium
<Kilos> yeah but its ours
<Vince-0> IRC is still very relevant, especially to software projects
<Kilos> ubuntu was built on irc
<Kilos> the original guys all worked from irc
<Trixar_za> IRC is being superseded by other forms of chat
<Kilos> with
<Trixar_za> By the looks of it, XMPP is the golden child protocol right now
<Kilos> as in used in pidgin?
<Kilos> gtalk thing
<Kilos> jabber thing
<Trixar_za> Gtalk, Jabber, Facebook Chat and Whatsapp
<Trixar_za> Mxit too if you count South Africa :P
<Kilos> mxit is world wide too
<Vince-0> xmpp is very different from IRC regarding channels, operators, auth etc
<Vince-0> xmpp is more just message passing
<Kilos> boet used it from saudi arabia and tara uses it from aus
<Vince-0> so it still needs all manner of application to enable user functionality,
<Trixar_za> It's support is pretty interesting
<not_found> dinner time
<Vince-0> mxit hacked xmpp up
<Trixar_za> So did Whatsapp
<Vince-0> siff networks those, imho
<Trixar_za> but it still uses many of the inhered features for XMPP
<Trixar_za> Yeah, they keep changing it to keep people from hacking into Whatsapp with a desktop client
<Vince-0> walled garden / closed comms network is a silly idea
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI
<digigram> evening all
<Kilos> hi digigram 
<digigram> hey Kilos
<Vince-0> surp
<superfly> mxit closed themselves up for a long time, but eventually gave in and open-sourced some of their stuff
<Trixar_za> Speaking of which, isn't IRC turning 30 this year?
<superfly> something like that... there was a nice write-up/interview with the guy who "invented" it 
<Trixar_za> Not "invented", he WiZ DID invent it
<Trixar_za> Others just improved on it
<Trixar_za> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarkko_Oikarinen
<superfly> ja, him
<Trixar_za> Oh wait, no, it's 25 this year
<Trixar_za> August 1988
<Trixar_za> Wish the bugger noted the date
<Vince-0> So! Trixar_za do you do graphics art etc?
<Trixar_za> I've done the odd logo design
<Trixar_za> Mostly by stumbling through GIMP
<Trixar_za> :P
<Vince-0> nice, I'm no artist
<Trixar_za> But if it wasn't for free online guides, I probably would never have learned half of what I know
<Vince-0> same for me and Linux stuff
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Mezenir> hi all
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> whats surp Vince-0 ?
<Vince-0> Sup! /Whatsup/What is up
<Kilos> oh sup
<Kilos> wassup
<Vince-0> Forgive my slang, it is not becomming
<Vince-0> er /becoming
<Trixar_za> Always interesting how slang comes into existence
<Kilos> i think its from peeps being to lazy to use the correct language to start with
<Vince-0> oh I just made that up one day. I do prefer complete sentences when conversing
<Trixar_za> I tend to use contractions more myself
<Trixar_za> I even shorten people's names
<Kilos> it seems to be the modern way
<Vince-0> There is enough misunderstanding on-line as it is I guess: eg our previous discussion
<Trixar_za> At least we're not using Mxit speak
<Trixar_za> They make everything a acronym
<Trixar_za> an*
<Vince-0> Now that I detest especially when its in a work environment LOL
<Vince-0> as if the number of characters determines the message cost or something
<not_found> Trixar_za: Just want to apologize for earlier... I am not judging you are your circumstances and hope you all the best in your en-devours... No hard feelings I hope?
<Trixar_za> None what so ever
<Kilos> wb not_found tummy full?
<Trixar_za> I've learned not to taking things on the internet too seriously
<not_found> k cool... I am glad :)
<Trixar_za> otherwise I'd be angry all the time
<not_found> yes thanks uncle Kilos ... now if I wasn't at work it would be "magie vol, ogies toe"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weird how the tummy muscles try close eyes when tummy full hey
<Kilos> lekker to nap after a good meal
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> i cant fight with anyone here cause everyone has helped me
<not_found> anyway uncle Kilos ... the tutorials under GIMP I linked to earlier are very good at showing step by step how to do certain things in GIMP ... very nice if you like to learn by seeing and then trying... also if you enjoy those you should try inkscape... there is one guy that has done some brilliant tutorials on how to use it... very simple to follow and lots of fun 
<Kilos> oh must i go the tutorials path
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn_ will do it
<Kilos> simple is good
<Kilos> oh my
<not_found> sometimes the easiest way to learn... see then do :)
<Kilos> im so used to typing nl tab
<Trixar_za> I'm more a practical learner myself
<Kilos> im too doff Trixar_za 
<Kilos> dont understand greek
<Kilos> like man pages eeek
<Trixar_za> I use SliTaz
<Trixar_za> we don't have man pages :P
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> wonder when they will become more political correct and call them person pages...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> him/her pages
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> thats what theyare doing with the bible isnt it
<Trixar_za> Probably would be more accurate to call them women pages
<Trixar_za> woman*
<Trixar_za> It's long, technical and confusing with a logic of it's own
<Kilos> for me ya i battle to understand them
<Trixar_za> That's a woman alright
 * not_found already had piracy tonight, not going religion and/or gender... uh uh...
 * not_found lurks
<Kilos> rofl
<Trixar_za> It's a joke not_found
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> or politics
 * not_found lurks harder
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I do kind of understand women. They have the same desires and drives as men, so human nature explains them pretty well already
<Vince-0> "Don't try to understand women. Only women understand women and they don't like each other" - The Internet
<Trixar_za> They just express it differently
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Well, women have to deal with the slut factor, which is why they sometimes act contrary to their desires
<Trixar_za> Slut Factor: Actions that may get one labeled as a slut or slutty
<Trixar_za> It's also my theory on why gay men get laid more
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> not here man
<Kilos> too far off topic
<Trixar_za> True :P
<Trixar_za> It's just one of the things on my mind. I'm compiling some ideas together so I can use it to write a script or something
<Trixar_za> a manuscript that is
<inetpro> hmm...
 * not_found is lurking so hard he isn't even seen typing how hard he lurks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Trixar_za> Anyway, I think piracy is the wrong word. It's unauthorized duplication, or a bootleg copy
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Trixar_za> Which means Maaz does it a lot
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> no man maaz is clever and answers quickly
<Kilos> only sometimes he says oops google couldnt find anything
<superfly> so, in other news, the wife also likes Ingress
<Kilos> great
<not_found> superfly: :) nice... I am still thinking of playing it ...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> ai!
<not_found> inetpro: what's up ?
<inetpro> not_found: not much I guess
<not_found> ah ok ...
<inetpro> was just surprised to see kilos leaving just before I came in
 * inetpro was searching for cars again today
<inetpro> very tough to find something decent in the 7 seater range
<not_found> oh wow
<not_found> I can imagine
<inetpro> so many in the luxury range
 * inetpro don't need luxury, just need a basic practical vehicle that doesn't cost an arm and a leg to keep on the road
<inetpro> I guess the Toyota Avanza comes closest to that but is not even cheap
<not_found> pity they don't make the original combi anymore
<inetpro> Perhaps I should just buy my first ever vehicle out of the box, the DFSK LOADHOPPER 1.3 Mini Bus? http://bit.ly/X0F2fA
<not_found> link not loading for me but that is an epic name
<Vince-0> here's a good article on free vs open source and manuals: http://advocacy.globalvoicesonline.org/2013/01/26/free-and-open-source-software/
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-27
<not_found> So this guy logs into an IRC channel...
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> who knows where morgs is?
<Kilos> twitter just reminded me of him
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi bebras 
<bebras> hello
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> hmm...we down to grunts now
<Kilos> hi Tonberry inetpro 
<inetpro> elo Kilos
<inetpro> kan nie glo ons het so min aktiwiteit vandag hier
<Kilos> hehe ek was besig
<Kilos> ek huil
<Kilos> twee maverick skywe in 2 dae gedooi
<Kilos> and no apt-get update
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> now i gotta install each package with gdebi including the dependancies
<Kilos> tried 12.04 3 times but nm didnt see modem
<Kilos> grrrr
<Cantide> still having modem trouble?
<Cantide> maybe get a new modem?'o'
<Kilos> it works well here where after many installs it eventually saw it after updating
<Kilos> and maverick see it every time
<Cantide> oh...
<Kilos> so not the modem
<Cantide> hmm
<Kilos> only serious gripe i got with 12.04
<Kilos> unity and kde
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> evening
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-20
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> inetpro: ping
<nuvolari> inetpro: got some weird link on twitter
<nuvolari> is your account safe?
<nuvolari> http://slexy.org/view/s2gRT2j4es
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> nuvolari: so did I, he knows it's spamming
<inetpro> good morning 
<inetpro> nuvolari: yep, sorry for that
<inetpro> my account clearly got compromised
<inetpro> still not sure whether it was through a weak password or one of the app connections
<inetpro> I somehow still can't send DM messages to anyone at this stage
<inetpro> guess twitter picked up that I was spamming everyone 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<inetpro> good morning ThatGraemeGuy
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> I have 12.04 64bit , all updates , and it doesn't want to take vlc as my default video player. I did make vlc the default in system settings for videos. But still when I open a video it opens with media player instead. Any ideas why ?
<bduk1> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone here dabble in photography at all? particularly with post-processing RAW files
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy and all others
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<liamT> good moaning
<Kilos> oh hi liamT Golynx 
<Kilos> Golynx, something to writwe down and do when data comes
<Kilos> install ubuntu-restricted-extrs and addons
<Kilos> extras
<Kilos> they both in synaptic
<Golynx> Hey liamT
<Kilos> makes more stuff work, ask the clever peeps what
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Golynx> Hmm are you sure thats needed Kilos
<psyatw> hi Golynx
<Golynx> Hi psyatw
<Kilos> man i dunno what all you do but i needed them for something
<Kilos> makes stuff work
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably for playing commercial DVDs
<Kilos> ah ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Golynx> I never watch dvd on pc
<Kilos> storm killed power 10 mins after i went off last night and was only fixed after 10 this morning
<Golynx> Hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, any ideas how to force 12.04 to see a creen thats 17" but gets seen as 640x480
<Kilos> i cant google till month end
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> stupig samsung syncmaster
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure, i've never ever had that happen
<Kilos> stupid as well
<Kilos> on my other make same size screen this drive works fine but im using ti to work on drives
<Kilos> some samsung bug
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> Yay got the default application thing working :)
<Golynx> hmm , no webcam :/
<Golynx> Kilos dont you have a windows 7 disk
<Golynx> I dont think this was the right time for me to try ubuntu. I wana use it when i have a more supported pc.
<Kilos> yes i do but cant post it for some months
<Kilos> need data and meds if been putting off to safe for pc stuff
<Kilos> all you need is just lotsa internet
<Kilos> s/safe/save
<Golynx> How much do you want for the windows 7 disk
<Kilos> i use it man, its not a for sale one but can make a copy
<Kilos> but i can buy them for 879 i think 
<Golynx> hmm, so the copy wont work
<Kilos> win7 basic for 879
<Kilos> why wont it work?
<Kilos> win7 pro for R1499
<Golynx> The serial numbers and stuff windows restrict for not making copies of their os's
<Kilos> mine is also a copy
<Kilos> but dont go online with it
<Golynx> My biggest issue in ubuntu is, the upgrades are too large , its more than a gig, and java dont run by saving cpu use here, so i cant use android emulator and blackberry emulator. Aswell as the apache server permissions stuff on ubuntu gives me too much headaces
<Golynx> This laptop is not that well supported by ubuntu
<Kilos> there i gave you the price of new legal copies of win7
<Golynx> On windows 7 everything works fine. The most intensive programs run at below 40% there with this laptop compared to over 100% on ubuntu.
<Golynx> ai
<Kilos> i dont have a legal one
<Golynx> Everything is fucke up now! My future flushed like crap
<Golynx> Thanks for nothing Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Golynx> I bet your laughing now
<Kilos> about?
<Golynx> How you convinced me to fuck up this pc
<Kilos> if you had of listened and done the correct upgrading everything would wor
<Kilos> work
<Kilos> if you knew as much as you think you do you would have unlocked the locked win7 stuff and installed alongside
<Kilos> but if blaming me makes you feel good then carry on
<Golynx> You keep pushing on upgrade nonsene wont fix anything. I installed the drivers and this thing wont even run the basic 3D programs
<Kilos> last time i waste time and money sending anyone anything
<Kilos> you must listen fool
<Golynx> You only told me you found the unlock option after i already installed ubuntu
<Kilos> ubuntu needs those security upgrades after a clean install
<Golynx> I'm not blaming you
<Kilos> thats correct my son told me about them we he came to visit
<Golynx> I dunno what security upgrades have to do with system performance
<Golynx> Ubuntu's supposed to be secure 
<Kilos> its not security as windows peeps see it , it is necessary stuff in ubuntu
<Golynx> Why is it neccassary
<Kilos> its to complete the packages that of which there were basic installs
<Golynx> I dont understand
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and you dont want to try understand
<Kilos> little things like acpi get upgraded with clean installs
<Kilos> and everything else
<Vince-0> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/why-you-should-always-keep-ubuntu-updated-linux/
<Vince-0> rtfm
<Kilos> if ubuntu installed a complete system the dvd would be large
<Kilos> ty vince
<Golynx> That link still dont satidfy me Vince-0
<Golynx> Kilos what version was your dvd 12.04.2 ?
<Kilos> most likely yes
<Golynx> 12.04.3 ?
<Kilos> .3 i think
<Golynx> Those are just patches made to the base version, why would a newer patch improve anything 
<Vince-0> updates are for security, bug fixes, patches etc
<Vince-0> performance can be affected by this
<Vince-0> you're having graphics display performance issues?
<Vince-0> welcome to Linux, get Googling on Ubuntu sites for graphics driver fixes
<Vince-0> DONT come in here and get rowdy, we're here for free so you're lucky to even get a comment
<Golynx> Yes Vince-0 , plus java working overtime
<Vince-0> now get lost, go do some reading for a week before accusing Kilos of anything
<Kilos> he hasnt done a first update/upgrade since installing
<Vince-0> java? did you google that? Java is a piece of crap
<Vince-0> let me guess, you're running a Celeron CPU?
<Vince-0> but PULEEZ, go read some Google
<Golynx> I need java for android emulator and blackberry its not crap
<Vince-0> you will get nowhere otherwise
<Golynx> no its a dual core AMD cpu , that ubuntu hates, Intel supposed to be the most prefered cpu for ubutnu dunno why
<Vince-0> there's two Java's for Ubuntu - SUN and IcedTea
<Vince-0> repo comes with IcedTea. Try Sun 1.6 JRE package?
<Vince-0> there's always a way but you have to help yourself first otherwise I'm going to say GTFO
<Golynx> OpenJDK suposed to work best for linux
<Vince-0> meh
<Vince-0> I doubt it but you need to try a few things first
<Vince-0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk
<Vince-0> those emulation apps will have preffered JREs
<Vince-0> I always use Oracle's
<Golynx> OK, fine i appologise
<Golynx> Sorry Kilos for overreacting
<Kilos> np
<Golynx> I will be back next month, take care
<Kilos> but seriously when you do the proper upgrade everything will work better and properly
<Kilos> you too
<Vince-0> Java is a magical creature, so hack away
<Vince-0> the worst kind of noobs
<Kilos> tough ya
<mazal> Wat gaat hier aan ?
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Vince-0> kk
<Vince-0> mazal, noob raas omdat hy n noob is
<Vince-0> I'll be the first to be accommodating to noobs but jeez that guy needs to catch a wake up
<Vince-0> *lols - back to work!
<Kilos> peeps dont realize how important the first update/upgrade is
<Kilos> thats why its over 200m
<mazal> I checked that part about complaining about updates, that is just a part of all os's now. A fresh Win 7 install has over 1gig updates currently
<Kilos> yes but with 7 it works without the update
<Kilos> ubuntu needs the first one to work properly
<Kilos> its like lots of packages only have a basic install
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm still not convinced he would be happy even after an update
<inetpro> saying that the update will fix everything might be the wrong thing to say
<Kilos> i felt soory for him losing his work and all
<Kilos> but maybe thats why
<Vince-0> lol no backups?
<Kilos> im mean his job
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, I might be running late tonight. Have a competition reward ceremony at 18:00 (photo club)
<Kilos> whats happening tonight nuvolari ?
<Kilos> meeting next tuesday my man
<liamT> #Kilos - what media card you using ?
<Vince-0> nuvolari ! long time no see
<Kilos> me? nvidia something or other
<Kilos> fx5500 i think
<liamT> surely through the nvidia settings you can change the screen settings
<Kilos> and i have nvidia-173 installed 
<liamT> i've also got a samsung extra screen, it works fine once I use that
<liamT> and I'm using nvidia 8400M gs
<Kilos> aha lemme see if i can do that
<Kilos> can you open them settings from cli?
<liamT> as in shell or gui ?
<Kilos> everything else hangs off the end of the screen so no apply buttons
<Kilos> shell
<Kilos> command line interface
<liamT> i have nvidia-current, nvidia-settings-304 installed
<Kilos> here too i think
<liamT> you don't run X ?
<Kilos> i dunno
<liamT> you use xfce or unity or kde ?
<Kilos> works fine with genisat screen
<Kilos> unity
<Kilos> on  here now that is
<liamT> you should be able to find it in there, the nvidia settings program
<liamT> bbl
<Kilos> ty
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> The NVIDIA X driver on P4:0.0 is not new
<Kilos> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> not serious ill get back to the good screen tomorrow
<smile> NVIDIA drivers suck ;)
<Kilos> lemme reboot and see if the 304 drivers make a diffs
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> oooyay
<Kilos> now i can work on the 2TB in peace and not sukkel on this pc
<Kilos> danke liamT 
<liamT> it work ?
<Maaz> liamT: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell liamT Thanks alot installing the 304 settings sorted the prob" 59 seconds ago
<liamT> no prob
<Kilos> i didnt have to do anything more except reboot
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> inetpro, you will all be happy. ive made maverick into 12.04 and no 10.10 cd to go back
<Kilos> im now on 12.04 here with 10.10 home intack
<liamT> it has a convenient screen for dragging screens any which way
<Kilos> lol dont give me more to play with and mess up liamT 
<Kilos> weird though, the additional drivers option chose nvidia-173
<Kilos> so i used gdebi to install 304 from my archives
<liamT> i think I installed current, and 304 comes with that, i'm on 13.10
<liamT> thought whatever works
<Kilos> yeah thanks again
<liamT> I also install dkms, just in case things need to be recompiled for the kernel, i remember having a problem with that a few years back
<Kilos> i inastalled 304 and 304 settings and the install did the dkms stuff automatically
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro storm is hier. hopelik varby as jy huis toe gaan
<Kilos> i go pump water quick
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> dit sous
<Kilos> Vince-0, i think hell be back. he knows buntu is better but just doesnt want to admit that he messed up with unticking security updates
<Kilos> if he was so hard up for data he wouldnt be trying to make a webcam work
<Squirm> hey all
<Kilos> hi Squirm hows things?
<somaunn> Hello everyone
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Kilos, how are things doing here
<somaunn> ?
<Kilos> good ty and there?
<somaunn> good too
<Kilos> great. can i ask where you are?
<somaunn> i having an hard time with some updates on my lin box
<somaunn> Kilos: i'm in Congo (central africa)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> what probs
<Kilos> how are you updating?
<somaunn> just doing normal updates
<charl> phew need to take a break
<charl> developing a cool application in spring
<somaunn> but stuck at initscripts, nfs-utils, selinux-policy-targeted
<somaunn> tcpdump
<somaunn> they don't get updated like it supposed to be 
<Kilos> somaun do you have aptitude installed
<somaunn> Kilos: using fedora with yum 
<Kilos> aptitude gives work arounds normally
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> look for a yummitude
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Squirm, can you help somaunn ?
<Kilos> is fedora and red hat the same thing?
<Kilos> Squirm, is the redhat man here
<somaunn> hey that mean Squirm is my man
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> as a matter of interest what error message do you get?
<Kilos> if its lots paste to slexy.org
<Squirm> Kilos: they're not
<Squirm> they're very different
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> although they're by the same company
<Kilos> now where we find someone to help him?
<Squirm> Fedora is a community version, funded by Red Hat
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> somaunn, havent they got an irc channel
<Squirm> if they like ideas that are in Fedora, they will bug test the hell out of it and release it in RH
<Squirm> what's the problem?
<Kilos> see what somaunn say above
<Kilos> update errors
<Kilos> but stuck at initscripts, nfs-utils, selinux-policy-targeted
<Kilos> but stuck at initscripts, nfs-utils, selinux-policy-targeted
<Kilos> sorry
<Squirm> I see
<somaunn> Squirm, Kilos: look here for what it shows me
<somaunn> Kilos: yes they've got an irc channel but have to register etc.
<Kilos> eish
<somaunn> Kilos: i went to the french irc channel but the help is not that good there
<Kilos> paste the error message
<somaunn> tried to connect to the #rhel but no succes
<Kilos> Squirm, is normally clued up
<somaunn> Kilos, Squirm: sorry i forgot to paste, look here http://pastebin.com/9iAwa3Bg
<Kilos> in future use slexy.org. my pc struggles with pastebin
<Squirm> (28, 'Operation too slow. Less than 1000 bytes/sec transferred the last 30 seconds')
<Squirm> so your download rate was less than 1kb/s for 30s
<Squirm> it fails on that
<Squirm> have you tried another update?
<Squirm> yum update
<Squirm> it should just download the packages which never downloaded
<somaunn> Squirm: yes, it's now since a couple of days
<Squirm> have you tried a different mirror?
<somaunn> this morning i've do,e some updates 47meg but only these packages failed (once again)
<somaunn> Squirm: not 
<Squirm> so everything except those packages update?
<somaunn> i guess i wil have to add another mirror
<somaunn> Squirm: already using the fastestmirror pluggin
<Squirm> from what I see, your download speed is to blame, with those 3 packages
<Squirm> then, try a local install
<Squirm> what fedora version do you have?
<Squirm> 20
<Squirm> I see
<Squirm> somaunn: go here
<Squirm> http://mirror.west.ig2ad.com/Fedora/linux/updates/20/x86_64/selinux-policy-targeted-3.12.1-117.fc20.noarch.rpm
<Squirm> download that package to your PC, using your browser
<somaunn> Squirm: yes using fedora 20 x64
<Squirm> or in terminal: wget http://mirror.west.ig2ad.com/Fedora/linux/updates/20/x86_64/selinux-policy-targeted-3.12.1-117.fc20.noarch.rpm
<somaunn> Squirm: i also thought it was the speed but i tried late in the night when i'm "alone in the dark" with full BD but still the same
<Squirm> then type, yum localinstall /path/to/downloaded/rpm/selinux-policy-targeted-3.12.1-117.fc20.noarch.rpm
<Squirm> somaunn: try that
<somaunn> Squirm: done with selinux-policy
<Squirm> now try a yum update
<somaunn> Squirm: processing
<Squirm> if it doesn't do the last 2, you're going to have to do the same with the next two
<somaunn> Squirm: you are a boss, went like a charm
<Squirm> strange that it was only that one package though
<somaunn> so i believe the problem was with selinux-policy
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> but if it's from the same repo, surely the transfer speeds should be exactly the same
<Squirm> I don't like selinux :/
<Squirm> it's a bitch when you need to sys admin
<Squirm> excuse my language :/
<Kilos> Squirm, well done. ty
<somaunn> Squirm: no problem, i sometime use hard words too
<somaunn> Squirm: if you don't like selinux, what you prefer then
<Squirm> I guess selinux is put there for a purpose, I recognise that purpose
<Squirm> it's just hard to get used to
<Squirm> it's basically file security on steroids
<Squirm> locks programs/users to use certain ports/files
<somaunn> Squirm: good, i'm currently learning to pass my RHCSA certificate and in few months i expect to pass the RHCE certificate too
<somaunn> Squirm: as the redhat guys arround what can you advice me to do ?
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> I failed my RHCE
<Squirm> today I booked to do my RHCE on the 4th of April
<Squirm> can't really say anything in terms of the exam
<Squirm> you must just follow the course outline you find on the RH site
<somaunn> but you get the RHCSA already or not ?
<Squirm> s/course/exam
<Squirm> I do
<somaunn> that cool
<Squirm> so now to start learning again...
<somaunn> i found few similarities points between RHCSA/RCHE and Security+ from Comptia
<somaunn> thats why i want to go Redhat on both RHCSA/RHCE and the end pass my Security+ exam i will be more confident if i go that way
<somaunn> by the way THANK YOU SO MUCH Squirm
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> I want to pass my RHCE, then maybe do LPI
<Squirm> download and use CentOS
<Squirm> CentOS = Red Hat
<somaunn> Squirm: to be honest i worked with CentOS for few days but was not that impressed, a lot of missing things in there
<somaunn> then i just moved to RHEL 6.1 Beta and got al my stuff working out of the box
<somaunn> now i'm just waiting for RHEL 7 Beta that i've asked to a friend of mine then i will make it as my default OS and work from there
<somaunn> don't like gnome 2 model at all
<somaunn> gnome 3.10 rocks
<somaunn> what are the topics you recommand to focus on as an RHCSA
<somaunn> ?
<somaunn> i'm back 
<somaunn> network issue
<Kilos> wb
<somaunn> Kilos: cool
<somaunn> i'm back
<somaunn> OS issues
<somaunn> installed VMware and gave 2048MB of RAM out of the 4GB i have 
<somaunn> my laptop just froze i don't know why
<somaunn> still need to investigate
<Kilos> hi pogodina 
<Kilos> somaunn, is vmware like running virtual box?
<Kilos> maybe your ram is too little
<Squirm> somaunn: I can't tell you what to focus on
<Squirm> and like I said, CentOS is a package for package clone of RH
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<somaunn> Kilos: i'm not getting you well
<somaunn> Squirm: it is an obligation to use resize2fs after using of lvextend command
<Kilos> oh sorry, is vmware like making a virtual drive on your system?
<somaunn> Kilos: Yeah
<somaunn> it's works even better than Vbox from what i've seen up to now
<Kilos> when i wanted to do that here i was told 2 gig ram is not enough
<somaunn> Kilos: i just reduced the size of the needed memory to 1024MB and the Vmachine is working like a charm
<Kilos> cool
<somaunn> Kilos: which os did you tried to install 
<somaunn> Kilos: on my VMware i'm running redhat 6.1 beta in full screen no problem
<Kilos> i think win 7 into ubuntu virtualbox
<Kilos> it worked but was very slow
<nuvolari> :O I'm late
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo somaunn 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos>  Next Meeting: Tue, 28 January 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1bmNi0u
<nuvolari> !
<charl> good evening
<nuvolari> why do my notifications start a week early :-/
<nuvolari> I worried for nothing
<nuvolari> hello charl 
<Kilos> i told you today when you said you would be late
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> nuvolari, note its tuesday hey!
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> i just got this sinking feeling when i saw this
<charl> http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-strings
<charl> as if, the internet has just been flushed down the drain
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<henkj_> hi kilos and superfly 
<superfly> hiya henkj_
<henkj_> superfly: I should have followed up about nomanini ages ago, but it slipped my mind
<henkj_> how's it going?
<Kilos> hi henkj_ 
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<henkj_> good thanks
<henkj_> so it's almost time for a new LTS
<henkj_> I'm quite comfortable on 12.04
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> very stable now
<henkj_> yeah, no issues with it really
<henkj_> would be nice to get more recent kernels
<henkj_> but I can't be bothered to compile my own
<Kilos> was a new kernel update 2 weeks ago
 * henkj_ checks
<Kilos> maybe 3 weeks
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello oom
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i need to find a linux os thats not so sensitive to dicey drives
<Kilos> not today though
<inetpro> Kilos: just stop using dicey drives
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i like fixing them man
<Kilos> but dont enjoy using win to do it
<inetpro> sometimes it's not worth it
<Kilos> sometimes ya
<inetpro> what's the problem?
<inetpro> try making multiple smaller partitions
<Kilos> i have the 2tb with xp install on it but even running livecds take forever then wanna send crash reports
<Kilos> the first bit is ok then there is 200g bad stuff
<inetpro> like a partition for /boot, /usr, /home, /var, /usr/local
<Kilos> the live cd dont even boot like a live cd man
<Kilos> take forever
<Kilos> this is a weird bug on this drive
<Kilos> i made a 7g part for xp
<inetpro> if you can put /boot, /etc and /usr on stable partitions the system should be rock solid
<Kilos> and 200m not used
<Kilos> the xp installs and calls that 70g d:
<Kilos> and makes the bad 200g c:
<Kilos> weird
<inetpro> good morning magespawn
<magespawn> Good day
<Kilos> livecd should boot fast but something in the drive upsets it
<Kilos> ho magespawn 
<Kilos> hi also
<Kilos> some one needs to invent a way to make mbr and boot sectors at the end of a drive
<Kilos> maybe even just the boot sector
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> i still have the old meeting times on my calender
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos>  Next Meeting: Tue, 28 January 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1bmNi0u
<magespawn> I also have the new ones so no worries
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think this is gonna be an interesting one
<Kilos> im sure the fly has some plan
<inetpro> Kilos: so why not use another small drive just for the boot sector?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> space?
<Kilos> power
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i forget that linuc can do that. like first suse i saw
<Kilos> booted from floppy
<Kilos> i already have 4 drives in the pc
<inetpro> all 4 unstable?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> unity kde 12.04
<Kilos> and another unity
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and the 2tb
<inetpro> so what is the problem? Anyone of those can hold the mbr
<Kilos> ya but when the 2tb is connected even those drives boot very slow and dont show the 2tb in home or gparted
<inetpro> you only have one of them physically connected at any one time?
<Kilos> only the diskutility sees it
<Kilos> i was even wondering if it aint that uefi stuff
<inetpro> sounds like you're doing something wrong
<Kilos> or a mix uefi and mab
<Kilos> mbr
<Kilos> while working on it from dvd then i have the others disconnected
<Kilos> dont want them maybe corrupted as well
<Kilos> but dont forget for 6 months or so it was totally dead hey, now it has xp on at least
<Kilos> its like building a kit car bit by bit
<inetpro> but you never know when it's gonna fail
<Kilos> as long as the mbr and boot sector hold out i will install ubuntu far from any bad stuff
<inetpro> anyway, I'm off
<Kilos> and run badblocks and stuff
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> n ight old man
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> cheers inetpro
<Kilos> no man the pro is going
<Kilos> oh sorry
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> i missread that
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> hi nuvolari
<somaunn> hi charl
<somaunn> Kilos: wich live cd did u use for that operation ?
<Kilos> ive tried all the ubuntus from 9.10 to 13.10
<Kilos> next will be xfce
<somaunn> ok
<smile> Kilos: Xfce is great :D
<smile> But please don't use Xubuntu :p
<smile> it implementation sucks :p
<somaunn> Kilos: give a try to gparted and see what will be the result
<smile> instead, use Linux Mint Xfce :p
<Kilos> trying xubuntu now there
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> i've got similar issues when i tried to fix/recover certain hdd 
<Kilos> somaunn, do you use the recovery tools
<somaunn> my ubuntu was just useless or get slow or even get stuck somewhere in the beginning
<Kilos> testdisk scalpel and foremost
<Kilos> 12.04 runs well even on my single core p4
<somaunn> yes i do, i sometime use recovery tools but only for peoples who struggle with win
<Kilos> ah
<somaunn> yes i know a bit about testdisk, not scalpel, not foremost
<somaunn> Kilos: yes i know it runs well but you when it to certain operations on hdd i found my ubuntu/fedora wasn't help so much
<Kilos> you run testdisk then foremost and foremost fills in what testdisk missed
<somaunn> so what i did is; i gave a chance to other distro oriented to hdd only then it works quite well
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> bye smile
<smile> good night
<smile> :)
<somaunn> i have 3 distro i'm using for that kind of jog: TRK3 (trinity rescue kit); Gparted, HirenBootCD 
<somaunn> they are just good enough
<Kilos> i use gparted and have a rescue cd but havent tried it
<Kilos> other one i dont know
<Kilos> i see now what xp has done here
<somaunn> just give it a try 
<Kilos> its used sda2 for booting
<somaunn> it may help with your problematic hdd
<Kilos> sda1 must have probs in
<Kilos> is it free somaunn ?
<somaunn> yes sure it's free 
<Kilos> cool
<somaunn> i don't go nonfree tools
<Kilos> which one is best there
<somaunn> i use opensource to help other
<somaunn> but also for my personal day to day job
<Kilos> gparted i have
<Kilos> partedmagic
<somaunn> give a try to hirenbootcd
<Kilos> i also have ubcd
<somaunn> from what i've read on the internet, gparted is no more free
<Kilos> thats good but you gotta learn it first
<somaunn> if you want a free version then you only get the older one
<Kilos> i have gparted in all ubuntu cds
<Kilos> ubuntu comes with it on the live cd/dvd
<somaunn> learn what hirenbootcd ? or opensource ?
<Kilos> ubcd
<Kilos> ultimate boot cd
<Kilos> got many tools
<Kilos> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<somaunn> is ubcd a linux based tool ?
<Kilos> must be
<Kilos> it does nearly everything
<Kilos> other good tools are supergrub disk
<somaunn> okay
<Kilos> can use it to fix mbrs or boot into windowws or linux drives that cant boot
<somaunn> long i used ubcd but was running a sort of win Env.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i think whats wrong with this drive is the boot sector is corrupt but xp boots from a second partition on its own
<Kilos> i need a tool to move the boot sector so linux doesnt look for it in sda1
<somaunn> Kilos: what brand is the hdd
<Kilos> samsung hd204ui
<Kilos> there has been lotsa probs with them i see online
<Kilos> used to give i/o error all the time but at least now i can do stuff on it
<somaunn> ok
<Kilos> was super dead
<somaunn> then use it as a time to time hdd then 
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> you know what it all about so why u suffer trying to resurect it
<Kilos> i wont to get ubuntu on it and work it hard to see if it crasjes or where i can use say 1.5 TB and keep it stable
<Kilos> im old and unemployed so its my hobby to fix broken things
<somaunn> Kilos: Okay i see, you want to see deep truth about that hdd
<Kilos> yea
<somaunn> Kilos: you are not old for me, your knowledge compensate the rest
<Kilos> no man
<somaunn> give a try to fedora; just to see if it works 
<Kilos> im 62 and only started learning about pcs about 6 years ago
<SilverCode> Kilos: HDD issues?
<somaunn> if it works then you know something new if not then you something new too
<Kilos> the guys on this channel have helped me fro  total stupid noob
<somaunn> Kilos: you are a rock star 
<somaunn> i'm 29 and still struggling with linux when you teach me a lot
<Kilos> SilverCode, im trying to resurect a discarded 2tb so i got a bigger drive
<Kilos> no man somaunn i point you to the right guys thats all
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<somaunn> i did PC/network/security courses and worked for years but still i feel like i know nothing 
<SilverCode> Kilos: most important thing I learnt recently about hard drives ... smartctl
<somaunn> SilverCode: thank, Kilos you see we all missed that
<Kilos> smart dont even wanna look at it. it says trash it
<somaunn> Kilos: do a smartclt
<Kilos> so ive disabled smart
<SilverCode> then trash it :)
<Kilos> lol no man i cant afford to trash 2TB. ill try save 1.5tb
<SilverCode> smartctl usually tells you that the drive is failing mechanically
<SilverCode> so while you may be able to keep it alive for a short time, it will die sooner or later
<SilverCode> it isn't like bad sectors
<Kilos> my main 500g drive i use also was trash according to smart but i installed xp on the first 20g and then ubuntu and its been running nearly a year i think
<SilverCode> that you mark as duds and carry on ... smartctl talks to the firmware on the drive controller which will say if it can or can't reliably save information
<Kilos> all ubuntu wants is a stable boot sector
<somaunn> Kilos: then do a backup of of what you have there and make ready
<Kilos> i have backups somaunn 
<somaunn> i personally never trust hdd not passing smartctl check
<Kilos> well if i get it going then we see how long it lasts
<somaunn> Kilos: i admire you
<Kilos> aw ty. its fun playing with stuff other peeps throw away
<somaunn> my project for this year is to setup a Server at my place and make it workk like companies server runs
<somaunn> dhcp/Ldap/filesrv/printsrv/....
<SilverCode> somaunn: heh, hopefully not how most companies servers run :)
<somaunn> evething i mean 
<Kilos> lol i setup a ubuntu server here but didnt know what to do with it
<Kilos> now that drive is running kubuntu
<somaunn> that's my project and to do so i choosed Redhat as my main distro on both desktop and server
<somaunn> SilverCode: can't get you (remember i'm a french guys)
<somaunn> some sentences in very deep english are just mystery for me
<SilverCode> somaunn: completely understand
<SilverCode> * I
<SilverCode> best way to learn about server admin though is to set up a media server
<somaunn> a media server ?
<SilverCode> teaches firewall rules, port forwarding, cron jobs, scripting
<somaunn> tell me more SilverCode
<SilverCode> somaunn: for instance, I have a media server plugged into my TV that automatically checks for new TV shows that I specify, townloads them via torrents, renames the files and places them in my XBMC folder and sends me an email saying I have a new episode of X to watch
<SilverCode> that server then runs XBMC
<Kilos> whew
<SilverCode> it also allows me to browse youtube on my tablet on then play it on the TV
<SilverCode> or connect to it remotely and ask it to download something
<SilverCode> and should my phone ring while I'm watching TV, it pauses the TV and tell me there is an incoming phonecall from X
<somaunn> SilverCode: that's fun
<SilverCode> somaunn: indeed
<SilverCode> somaunn: and well worth the effort .. mostly because you learn so much while doing it
<Kilos> wow
<somaunn> next year maybe, i wish i will impress my wife and my kids with 
<Kilos> ok guys. bed time for me. sleep tight
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
<SilverCode> night Kilos 
<SilverCode> somaunn: the easy route is to look into Sickbeard
<somaunn> this year i've targeted to become an RHCE and develop couples of things in my country arround opensource
<somaunn> Sickbeard ? what's that again SilverCode you got to tell me more about
<SilverCode> somaunn: what things are you thinking about developing?
<somaunn> ok ! first of all increase my linux skills and knowledges
<SilverCode> Sickbeard does abour 90% of what I just described, but using news serves instead of torrents :)
<somaunn> secondly create (actually re create) the LUG of my town (we don't have one official LUG here)
<SilverCode> somaunn: where you from?
<somaunn> that's why i want to increase in capacities and knowledges 
<somaunn> cuz i know you can't take where never been before
<somaunn> Congo Brazzaville 
<somaunn> i'm even currently there
<SilverCode> looking at Google Maps, you look like you are living near some really scenary
<somaunn> really ?
<magespawn> Hey all, been lurking a bit
<somaunn> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hi somaunn
<SilverCode> somaunn: well, yeah, you have that massive delta to your right
<magespawn> hi Silvercode
<SilverCode> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> What phone are you using?
<SilverCode> me? Gaalxy SII
<SilverCode> *Galaxy
<somaunn> an iPhone 4s + ZTE Skate
<somaunn> for me
<magespawn> So that trick with the tv, are they on a network together ?
<somaunn> i guess SilverCode runs a sort of in house wifi network
<SilverCode> yeah ... using Yatse
<magespawn> Don't know that
 * magespawn goes to google
<SilverCode> magespawn: very good paid for XBMC remote
<SilverCode> well worth the money
<magespawn> I see
<SilverCode> somaunn: yes, I have most of my electronics connected up via Wifi
<SilverCode> to my home network
<somaunn> yeah that's great 
<somaunn> i actually do that tough i'm sitting into parents house since close a year
<somaunn> i wish i will do that when go stay at my place
<somaunn> but SilverCode i'm learning a lot 
<somaunn> really
<magespawn> Right now
<magespawn> Silvercode  how does that compare to mediguntu?
<magespawn> S/guntu/buntu
<magespawn> Good night all
<somaunn> night all
<somaunn> have to leave now
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-21
<Kilos> hi mazal and others
<mazal> Môre oom
<inetpro> goeie more
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> lol I love my drive to work in the mornings, on ocasion when the traffic is looking like crap, I tell my driver to avoid the traffic and drive through the national park 
<Symmetria> we just drove past 3 giraffes ;p
<bduk> Goeie more al die ubuntu maatjies
<bduk> Symmetria: Where do you work? Sound great
<Symmetria> bduk heh I moved to Kenya 
<bduk> A day must be good if it is starting like that
<Symmetria> lol most days can start like that if I choose to get the driver to take that route, just that lol, today is gonan be a long rough day so needed something vaguely interesting before I hit the office
<Symmetria> unfortunately we're now outta the game park and back on the highway and there must be an accident or something, traffic is jammed solid
 * Symmetria thanks the gods for 3G and a notebook
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Symmetria, 
<Kilos> more bduk 
<bduk> More Kilos 
<bduk> I thought it was only here in SA that we have traffic jams
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> hahahahahahahaha
<Symmetria> bduk SA hasnt ever seen traffic jams like they get in KE 
<Symmetria> SA doesnt *HAVE* traffic by comparison
<Symmetria> to give you an idea, it takes 15 minutes from work to my house in no traffic
<Symmetria> on a bad day in heavy traffic, if you hit it at the wrong time, that can take 4 hours
<Symmetria> and kenyan driving rules are... interesting
<Symmetria> they basically go something like this
<Symmetria> a.) go, and try and not hit anything
<Symmetria> b.) he who has the biggest car has the right of way
<Symmetria> c.) traffic lights are decorative, ignore them
<Symmetria> d.) pavements are there to drive on, irrespective of if people are walking on them or not
<Symmetria> e.) if your side of the road is 2 busy, drive on the other side of the road, and hoot at any on coming traffic who dares drive on what is now your side of the road
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> haha and while that sounds funny, its a pretty accurate description
<Kilos> at least they got good internet
<bduk> Ha ha. Sound much like ours. I like rule 2. We have one more here if you see a solid white line pass.
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> how are you this morning ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<somaunn> so what's on the desk this morning ?
<Kilos> still playing on the 2tb
<Kilos> last resort is to zero it so its like a new drive the try direct ubuntu install
<Kilos> used drbl xfce and it found some stuff about 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> superblock probs
<Kilos> forget if it couldnt read or write them
<Kilos> also failed to write its own swap in
<Kilos> all told i must have spent 3 weeks on it. even flashed drive firmware and replaced with new firmware
<Kilos> hehe. its kept me busy in boring times
<Kilos> thats why i have 2 pcs going. one for here and one to play on
<somaunn> coming back
<somaunn> have some stuffs to do
<Kilos> col
<somaunn> back
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> you ok Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> strange to see a striaght hi from you not a ! or something
<Kilos> straight
<Kilos> oh my inetpro i see now the option to install the bootloader somewhere else
<Kilos> it offered to use my modem for it. so unplugged the modem a plugged in a small stick
<Kilos> hopefully it sees it
<somaunn> Kilos: so now you can fix your hdd issue
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> hope 125m is big enough
<Vince-0> I'm OK!
<Vince-0> work work
<somaunn> Kilos: yeah i think 125 is correct
<somaunn> or you make it 200m
<Kilos> i only have this small one and then ig and 4g and 16g
<Kilos> if it fits on 125m that will be great
<somaunn> i've seen some scheme of partitioning where peoples only allocae 65m to the boot partition
<somaunn> i don't really know about that but i personally go / only 
<somaunn> its works well for me so i don't have to worry
<somaunn> one of these days i will try mecanical partitioning
<somaunn> but on Vmachine not on production unit
<Kilos> eish it wants to install it to my 4g that has the os on
<somaunn> serverfault.com says 100m or 200m is the norm
<Kilos> ai!
<somaunn> Kilos: when i looked at superuser.com there is a topics on that and the advise is 60m /more if it's fedora or ig you plan to experiment or have several kernel installed
<Kilos> cool ty
<somaunn> so you are on ubuntu means you have a choice but 125m is a good start
<Kilos> just gotta make the installer find my 125m. its clean so dunno if it needs something on it to make ubuntu see it as place for the boot loader
<Kilos> trying to partition root and boot at end of drive
<Kilos> maybe that works
<somaunn> Kilos: Redhat recommand 250mb for /boot partition
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> lemme first try putting root and boot at end of drive and /scrap in beginning
<Kilos> whew now it tells me it wants a 35m partition marked as EFI boot partition
<somaunn> is this possible
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> but interesting
<somaunn> i realized just minutes ago that website talking about linux (ubuntu.com, redhat.com, etc...) loads faster than website talking about windows (bing.com, microsoft.com etc...)
<Kilos> i have put a boot partition on /sda2
<Kilos> its trying to install, so lets see where it crashes
<somaunn> Kilos: it wont crash 
<somaunn> be positive
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> didnt know you can put root and boot away from the beginning of the drive
<Kilos> i/o error during write on /devsda
<Kilos> sigh
<somaunn> Kilos: now you know
<Kilos> maybe i must convert it to uefi drive
<Kilos> i dunno where that efi stuff came from
<Kilos> might be corrution
<Kilos> corruption
<Kilos> lol
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<charl> how's it going Kilos 
<charl> lol
<Kilos> good ty and you
<somaunn> hi charl
<charl> Kilos: i'm good thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> ok i got a busy day today, probably won't be online much
<charl> need to finish an application off for tomorrow's demonstration
<charl> ttyl
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/84501/how-can-i-change-convert-a-ubuntu-mbr-drive-to-a-gpt-and-make-ubuntu-boot-from
<Kilos> will first try the drive zero option then maybe convert
<Kilos> looks like lotsa work the gpt thing
<Kilos> when a drive is zeroed the bios should do the new mbr thing
<somaunn> can it be possible to have website talking about linux to load even faster than website talking about microsoft ?
<somaunn> hello
<somaunn> no one there
<Kilos> where
<somaunn> on the channel
<Kilos> yeah they just very busy at work
<Kilos> sometimes you can wait hours
<Kilos> if you want to check if you are stil;l connected type in maaz hi
<Kilos> if the bot answers then everyone else is busy or afk
<somaunn> maaz hi
<Maaz> Hello somaunn
<Kilos> somaunn, you dont use tab complete for nicks?
<Kilos> sorts the nick and caps for you
<Kilos> type in first three letters and hit tab
<somaunn> hi do why
<somaunn> i found it usefull method of name completion
<Kilos> oh i just saw maaz without the capital M
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<liamT> hi hi
<liamT> @somaunn - things that weren't in the EPEL repos ?
<somaunn> liamT: not getting you 
<somaunn> liamT: hi you there ?
<liamT> si here sorry
<liamT> from your statement last night, that centos didn't have alot of things. Do you remember which things these were ?
<somaunn> liamT: okay i see
<somaunn> infact i tried CentOS but did find it so impressive like all it's said everywhere
<somaunn> had hard time with my drivers (just to say that) and other stuffs too
<somaunn> then i installed Rhel 6.1 beta and was impressed to see everything working like a charm
<liamT> you using it as a server ?
<somaunn> liamT: not was making a try to see if i could use it as both my srv_os (on a desktop pc) and desktop_os (my laptop)
<somaunn> i don't accuse or say bad things about CentOS these peoples did a great job but still compared to my Fed 20 i had to do many things hand after installing the OS
<liamT> i see, i would think using it as a client would be difficult
<liamT> often the EPEL repos have the extras
<liamT> i'm quite keen to try Gentoo
<liamT> or even Arch
<somaunn> yeah, liamT
<somaunn> will see if i give a try to Gentoo some day
<somaunn> but still i'm currently studying to pass my RHCSA and maybe RHCE exam
<liamT> well then RH it is
<somaunn> so i think it's not gonna be correct if keep on moving along the distro
<somaunn> i will stick at rhel, pay what need to be paid for and work with
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<somaunn> Hello i'm back
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Yeha Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, storming here now
<Kilos> come form ne where you stay
<Kilos> from
<somaunn> inetpro: came back from congo ?
<Kilos> he lives here
<Kilos> dont think he been to the congo
<somaunn> ah ok sorry i read your words upside down
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> you in the congo
<Kilos> dunno who else
<somaunn> yeah
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos
<charl> ooh this is very good
<charl> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/01/what-do-you-want-copyright-tell-eu-now
<charl> "What Do You Want From Copyright? Tell the EU now and Change the Future of Global Innovation Policy"
<charl> hi Kilos, nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nlsthzn> hi charl
<charl> i'm looking at the questions on http://copywrongs.eu/ but fortunately i only have one real problem: "YouTube videos are not available/playable in my country"
<Kilos> grrrr stupid modem
<Golynx> Hi Kilos. Can you please tell me if this is okay. I checked almost all the checkboxes in update manager , plus the security. Did a check and it gave me this at Update manager . 162 updates have been selected. 184,3 MB will be downloaded.
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> thats most likely it Golynx 
<Kilos> but wait
<Kilos> dont tick them all
<Kilos> lets work through them
<Golynx> Okay so its not all of them
<Kilos> open update manager
<Golynx> Its open
<Kilos> in updates 1st 2nd and 4th must be ticked
<Kilos> you dont need prerelease info
<Kilos> in ubuntu software you dont need source code
<Golynx> That 3rd one is ticked
<Kilos> in updates untick it
<Golynx> Ok
<Kilos> in other software
<Kilos> what is ticked there by you
<Golynx> The first 4 
<Kilos> only the third and 5th need ticking
<Kilos> i have opera in there as well but unticked it too
<Golynx> The fourth is "Independant" and fifth is "remastersys"
<Kilos> ok wait
<Kilos> mine is different
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> tick only canonical partners and independant
<Kilos> then when you close tick reload
<Golynx> Ok , the (Source code) ones i left unticked
<Kilos> thats same as sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> source code is for programmers to use and modify
<Golynx> Wait in Ubuntu software , must the first 4 be tivcked
<Kilos> yes you only untick source code
<Golynx> Ok cool, will tick Close then
<Kilos> the third one you will see is for drivers
<Kilos> close 
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> or 
<Kilos> if you hit reload there it will show how much it needs to upgrade
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Golynx> Should i close update manager too
<Golynx> I see no reload though
<Kilos> did you reload on that button?
<Kilos> close the first window
<Kilos> reload should show now
<Golynx> I closed the settings it is in the update manager start screen
<Kilos> then reload there
<Golynx> or is reload the check button ?
<Kilos> check ya
<Kilos> i got reload inna popup
<Golynx> Ok
<Golynx> Its updating cache
<Kilos> yes the cache is what it sees you can get for upgrading
<Kilos> its like a file with packages names
<Kilos> the real packages are still online
<Golynx> Ok
<Vince-0> Hi
<Vince-0> Kilos: 
<Vince-0> oh nothin
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> Right , Update manager gives this, 134 updates have been selected. 154,4 MB will be downloaded.
<Golynx> less than the old check
<Kilos> thats only if you tick the ok buttonon the right bottom. apply or something
<Kilos> yes you didnt need the other stuff
<Kilos> oh its the install updates button
<Kilos> next to check
<Kilos> i had to open it again and look
<Golynx> So thats all ubuntu needs at this time until there are more upgrades ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and they are getting fewer
<Golynx> Yes, but i just wanted to make sure its not as big as i though , like more than 500MB or a gig
<Kilos> nope
<Golynx> So thats nice to know
<Kilos> if you upgrade to the next release then it will be big like that
<Golynx> Ok ty Kilos
<Kilos> but the next release has run outa support time
<Kilos> yw
<Golynx> Ok, take care 
<Kilos> lts is supported for 3 years
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> Vince-0, told you hed be back
<Vince-0> more complaining?
<Kilos> now it might be easier to sort probs because his pc will at least be up to date
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> asked nicely for help
<Vince-0> ha, and so the knowledge of the father is imparted unto the son
<Kilos> he had even killed the last kernel that was on the dvd and chose an earlier one
<Kilos> lets hope now that there arent probs with ubuntu and that kinda lappy
<Kilos> i get sad when peeps battle with buntu
<Vince-0> point 'em to Fedora
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> ha! no jokes
<Kilos> i dont have a fedora dvd for him
<Kilos> or the postage
<Vince-0> I've had nothing but working device drivers on my Dell XPS - synaptic, graphics, hdmi out
<Kilos> ubuntu must work man
<Vince-0> looks like we need to start a project for shipping disks 'cos Canonical is too broke to do it any more
<Kilos> and i can help peeps with unity when i can see it in front of me
<somaunn> Kilos: nice story
<somaunn> Vince-0: good idea
<Kilos> somaunn, ?
<somaunn> i also struggled getting my original Ubuntu some years ago when i was in S.A for study
<Kilos> ah
<somaunn> came after several weeks and i realized they where shipped from UK, ohhhhhh my word
<Kilos> when i started the guys helped me here so if i can help some noob i feel i must if i can
<somaunn> then moved to a company who ship DVD and CD internally in S.A (just need to pay few fees that include burning)
<somaunn> Kilos: they may help fixing your issue with peeps lOl
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sometimes its hard to communicate with youngsters. they see things differently
<Kilos> oh somaunn i can now use the 2Tb as storage
<Kilos> 1.6TB that is
<Kilos> yesterday this drive didnt even see it
<Kilos> might still install ubuntu on it and use this drive for it to boot from
<Kilos> and it has xp on first 70g
<somaunn> Kilos: happy to earh that
<somaunn> but i would suggest you keep it for storage but keep an eye open regarding your backup
<somaunn> yeah i know it's not easy to talk to youngsters
<somaunn> but you are more skilled then any of them
<somaunn> this website may help http://orderweb.co.za/linuxshop/
<Kilos> oh ty thats good to know
<Kilos> yeah ill maybe run bad blocks on it and then just store stuff there
<Kilos> i keep my backups on a storage partition on each working drive
<somaunn> i also have a 2TB hdd on my HP workstation which makes noises etc... i never put my OS in there but somewhere else
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> Kilos: i suggest you buy a NAS and put things there in a network place
<somaunn> they are cheep and reliable
<Kilos> na i havent got much important stuff. so save whats important on my external. one can even do without backups if necessary
<somaunn> these guys are doing great but cheep solutions http://www.synology.com/en-uk/
<Kilos> i dont have lotsa work stuff and all the stuff you guys have
<somaunn> Kilos: yeah
<somaunn> which type of virus sucks the max of bandwidth
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i dont get virii
<Kilos> what prob you got?
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how is it going Kilos ?
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> long time no speak to
<magespawn> hey charl
<charl> you still playing with wireless stuff?
<Kilos> good ty and you magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup most definitely charl
<magespawn> all good Kilos, i got the job at the head office
<charl> oh you moving up the corporate ladder already? :P
<Kilos> wonderful magespawn when you leaving
<magespawn> looks like it, they did just have the previous guy leave
<Kilos> congrats
<Kilos> make sure they pay accordingly
<charl> yeah congrats
<Kilos> you gonna work even harder now
<magespawn> i will be spliting my time between Bonamanzi and the head office for now
<Kilos> im happy for you lad
<magespawn> there are other properties that will also need my attention.
<magespawn> thanks Kilos
<magespawn> I will probable be online more during the first half of the week
<charl> it's about time :P
<charl> have you gotten your home connectivity sorted?
<magespawn> i start this coming monday with the new time table
<magespawn> not yet charl, the moving of the telkom line is giving me hassels
<charl> bah
<charl> at work we also got some new toys, we are moving onto a voip based telephone system
<magespawn> cool beans, which one?
<charl> it's not open source though, it's microsoft lync which is based on sip/simple but yeah, it's microsoft
<charl> it does have the benefit of integrating with microsoft exchange, which means your presence is automatically updated according to your outlook calendar
<charl> and it integrates with skype, people can phone me on my office phone for free now :)
<charl> i actually use bitlbee with libpurple and the open source sipe library
<magespawn> seems like all that could be done by something like asterisk
<charl> so i have a network telephone for voip and i have bitlbee for instant messaging
<charl> probably not the integration with exchange or skype but it most definitely could have been asterisk (for the greater part)
<charl> and instant messaging you could have done with xmpp instead
<charl> but then you have three loose systems, and now they are one integrated system
<magespawn> asterisk will do skype and iCal integration
<charl> oh that's nice, i didn't know that
<charl> does it support simple for IM too?
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIMPLE
<magespawn> i am not even close to being an expert just been reading a lot, the lodge and head office both run asterisk
<magespawn> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk-IM+-+Jive+Software+Integration
<charl> very interesting
<charl> yeah asteisk has also been moving forward, i have not been following it that closely the last number of years
<Kilos> aw ive lost sound in xchat
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> mute buttons will do that
<Kilos> is there a mute button in xchat
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> gonna restart xchat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> hey all 
<magespawn> i see Kilos has gone to bed already
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos that was meant as a joke
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-22
<Kilos> hi mazal and others
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/monkey1.jpg
<Symmetria> !
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> More Kilos en almal
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos good morning
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> good morning 
<Private_User> morning all
<magespawn> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hello magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Private_User ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> :-)
<SmilyBorg> Morning folks
 * Kilos needs to spend time fighting modems. this timeout thing sucks
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Guys anybody here use Xubuntu ? I'm trying to find a " recent files " menu or option , but can't find any
<magespawn> howdy SmilyBorg mazal 
<mazal> Hi magespawn 
<somaunn> hi charl
<somaunn> hi magespawn
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> yes please
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<nuvolari> hi somaunn, inetpro
<somaunn> hi inetpro
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> morning inetpro 
 * Kilos came again back
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> good to see you have become part of our community now
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos :->
<Kilos> dag se nuvolari  hoe gaanit?
<Kilos> :-)
<somaunn> Kilos: 
<somaunn> Kilos: yeah
<somaunn> one of my goals is to open people eyes so the  can see linux and opensource is the best way to go
<somaunn> which is not easy to do 
<somaunn> Kilos: do you know about secure ninja ?
<Kilos> nope somaunn ?
<Kilos> spread the word for ubuntu more than anything
<Kilos> i want 50 people here then i can retire
<somaunn> Kilos: already started, i'm preparing a sort of HackFest with an install party So peoples can discover Linux with Ubuntu/Fedora as top STAR
<somaunn> 50 Peoples in this channel
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> if fedora is like centos then i wont like it
<Kilos> oh there is help for centos noobs , nuvolari runs them all day
<Kilos> this is the best most helpful of all the linux channels im sure
<somaunn> Kilos: Fedora is more like ubuntu but making use Gnome Shell 3.10
<charl> hi Kilos 
<somaunn> it's good
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> ill hang with ubuntu till i cant use it anymore
<somaunn> nuvolari: i want to be part of your help session for centos noobs
<somaunn> nuvolari: is there a specific channel i have to join ?
<Kilos> looking forward to 14.04 in kde definitely and will check if unity is getting better
<Kilos> all help is here
<inetpro> Kilos: if we have 50 peeps in here all chatting away you will have to retire
<Kilos> just remember the guys are busy somaunn 
<inetpro> you won't be able to cope with any conversation
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> yeah i cant keep up
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<Maaz> trender: trender: By the way, you have a pile of memos waiting for you, too many to read out in public. PM me
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: It feels like a KFC day
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> yummy
<inetpro> first time I see Maaz telling peeps to PM him
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hi Kilos you staying around this time?
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> magespawn, hi man , it was late
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg hows the girl?
<SmilyBorg> Hi Kilos. Doing ok. Still unemployed though. Got a lead on a possible programming job though which could be good. How you doing?
 * Kilos holds thumbs for you
<Kilos> im good ty
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi SmilyBorg
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<psyatw> hi somaunn
<psyatw> hi trender
<trender> yo yo
<inetpro> oh hi psyatw
<inetpro> and nuvolari, charl and mage[tab]
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> mage has become a yoyo lately
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> yoyo again
<magespawn> indeed
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<charl> magespawn's connection is as stable as a tortoise on a unicycle
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> adsl magespawn ?
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<liamT> gleetings
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<jhb_hacker> hi there
<Kilos> hi jhb_hacker 
<Kilos> long time no see
<jhb_hacker> long time indeed, ive been exploring elementaryOS all this time
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> and elemenaryos cant find ubuntu-za
<Kilos> bad os
<jhb_hacker> ?
<Kilos> we have a meeing next tueasday night at 8.30pm hey
<Kilos> come join us \
<magespawn> hi psyatw charl
<Kilos> here
<jhb_hacker> no problem
<Kilos> gonna do some discussing the net in za
<Kilos> look for solutions i hope
<Golynx> Hi Kilos . I think i will switch to the Xfce-desktop in Ubuntu. Its 140MB in the repositories.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> its in synaptic
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> then it will show what all is needed
<Golynx> Ticked marked and ticked Apply, that gave me 140MB. Plus some basic apps aswell, like word processor and music player stuff
<Kilos> cool
<Golynx> Thats what i want, a effectsless desktop environment
<Golynx> If i knew it sooner iwould've had it by now
<Kilos> goodd
<Kilos> many peeps like xfce
<Kilos> i didnt
<Golynx> Since the gpu takes up over 200MB ram and whats left is 740MB. Unity is wasting extra space
<Kilos> prefer kde and unity
<Golynx> Ya if you got the hardware for them
<Golynx> So Xfce with all its minimal everything, will work for me. 
<Kilos> im  running unity on a 2.8g cpu with 1g ram
<Kilos> bit slow but useable
<Kilos> ya its much faster
<Golynx> Yes unity is usuable by me too, but still a bit much on the hardware use side
<Kilos> thats the nice part about ubuntu you can add on other gui's and choose at boot time which one to use
<Golynx> I will use the full unity when i got a pc that can handle  that
<Kilos> just above where you type in password on login there is a little icon on the top right of the window
<Kilos> thats where you choose
<Golynx> Ya i like that option too. I was always using Unity 3d , then found that way to change to 2D. But 2D unity still a bit much, so Xfce will have to do
<Kilos> ya unity is a bit heavy
<Kilos> loves lotsa ram
<Kilos> im gonna start building custom pcs so you can get one from me one day
<Golynx> I saw some figures of Unity using 400MB ram ,and Xubuntu using 190MB on a same benchmark
<Kilos> i couldnt even get unity installed with under 640m
<Golynx> ya i will like to have a pc you built
<Kilos> but then maybe it because of old hardware
<Kilos> will work out prices
<Kilos> the killer in pcs is the cpu cost
<Golynx> Thats true. I just want a basic interface, like winxp will do fine as a look. Fancy Gui's is not what i want now. 
<Golynx> Ya thats true. A core i3 will be fine too
<Kilos> bottom of the range will be a dual core 3ghx with 4g ram
<Golynx> Aslong as it dont cost more than 7k
<Kilos> just built one , it flies
<Kilos> nope
<Golynx> Ah cool
<Kilos> i3 is 1200 just for the cpu
<Kilos> dual for R600
<Golynx> Is intel really better than AMD
<Kilos> that ewxtra 500 can nearly get a 500gB hdd
<Kilos> i have never tried any amd stuff
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> what inetpro ?
<inetpro> who's running ntp.is.co.za ?
<Kilos> what is it
<inetpro> time server
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> set your time manually
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> looks like their ntpd is down since a day after our attack last week
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> bring it up in the meet tuesday next
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> plenty of resources rely on the time service man
<Kilos> oh ok
<inetpro> see http://www.time.org.za/
<Kilos> you want me to read all that?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ok hang on, I suspect there's something else playing here
<inetpro> the traffic might be blocked further down the line
<Kilos> oh cant you get it to open
<Golynx> Ai, everytime the modem overheats it disconnects
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> put fan or get new one
<Kilos> what modem?
<Kilos> of dothought it was inetpro 
<Kilos> you can remove the cover then they maintain better
<Golynx> Its a hot summer day here though i'm sweating. Dunno if its that too
<Kilos> matches your lappy that modem
<Golynx> Its a usb stick modem
<Kilos> modems are supposed to work even in hot weather
<Kilos> ian had one did same as yours
<Kilos> removing the cover sorted the prob
<Golynx> The usb pin gets too hot to touch then it disconnects
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> not heat from the lappy?
<Golynx> My system temperature readings are below 60 though
<Kilos> feel around the usb socket
<Kilos> try the modem in another one maybe
<Golynx> The lappy is hot, but the hard drive is cooking 
<Kilos> you work too hard
<Golynx> Feels cooler where the modem is plugged in. Just the modem itself is so hot
<Golynx> Nope hardly visit sites
<Kilos> thats an unhappy lappy that
<Kilos> where did you get it?
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> oh my inetpro wat breek jy
<inetpro> eish nee, ek's onskuldig
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> The modem wont connect with other ports. It gives the same heat though
<Golynx> But thats ok, its probably the weather here affecting it
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> Will see if thiings improve when the wheather is cooler
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you got no breeze there?
<Golynx> Ya breeze here coming in the room, but humidity is a bit high
<Golynx> Dunno why they ship firefox as default in Xfce-desktop. I dont think its that lightweight
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> but its everybodys favourite browser
<Golynx> Ya its a great browser for web developers
<Golynx> got many debug features too, and plugins for everything
<somaunn> hi guys
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> what's new here
<Kilos> same old. quiet
<somaunn> was out for a long long time
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-23
<nuvolari> o/ mornings :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos morning oom :)
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<trender> anybody alive ?
<trender> good morning hello and so on
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<trender> yo kilos
<trender> ova here dude
<Kilos> hi trender 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> slowcoach
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> :-)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hows superfly today
<Kilos> i wanted to ask you something but forgot what now
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh ya
<superfly> Kilos: I'm OK. still recovering from food poisoning
<Kilos> ouch what food this time?
<Kilos> from same place as last time superfly ?
<Kilos> have you a link for me on whats our settings would be in minicom or is it when they say normally i must choose that option
<Kilos> ek sukkel bietjie met die modem goed
<Kilos> i think its mainly because voda on one and cellc on ians are read only stuff every after doing upgrades
<Kilos> s/every/even
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.facebook.com/ThatGraemeGuy/activity/10151838483830925
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<superfly> Kilos: set your baud rate to 115200, and leave everything else
<Kilos> ok ty superfly 
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> what's new here
<Kilos> same stuff , different day
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> sup
<Vince-0> any pretentious noobs yet today?
<Kilos> lol no
<Kilos> i think he will settle down with 12.04 xfce and realise where he went wrong 
<somaunn> Kilos: what to expect from 14.04
<somaunn> ?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> less rain and more heat
<Kilos> and more floods in some places
<Golynx> Hi Kilos , when a package is marked for upgrade in synaptic can it be unmarked.
<Kilos> right click on it and see options
<Golynx> It gives options for removal and upgrade
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> is it a big one
<Golynx> Xfce 4.8 was the default that came with ubuntu 12.04. I added the newer version of Xfce 4.10 that has UI improvements
<Kilos> anjd is that what wants to upgrade?
<Golynx> I checked update and now it has 158MB to upgrade
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> yeah well its a complete new gui
<Kilos> how did you add the later version
<Golynx> I'm not sure if it will work with my pc though
<Kilos> what was wrong with the old xfe
<Kilos> xfce
<Golynx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 -y && sudo apt-get update
<Golynx> I didnt install it yet
<Kilos> then you gonna have upgrades on all the necessary packages it uses
<Kilos> otherwise remove it and stay with the old one
<Kilos> and go into update manager settins and untick that ppa
<Kilos> normally later version work a bit better but they are mainly for later ubuntu releases
<Kilos> you can end up with lotsa prob sorting all the settings
<Golynx> Ya Xfce 4.10 is default in 12.10
<Golynx> So its safe to remove the PPA i added to the repo's
<Kilos> if 12.04 had a later version it would show in update/upgrade command
<Kilos> untick it thats all
<Kilos> sometimes ppa's are good and othertimes they make you old quick
<Golynx> 12.04 only has Xfce 4.8 . WHen i did the PPA it showed 4.10 in Latest Version box with the upgrade checked
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> first get used to a system bnefore you try improve it
<Kilos> before
<Golynx> Ai 
<Golynx> Ok i unticked the 4.10 PPA should i update again ?
<Kilos> try that and see then if they dont show as upgradeable in synaptic
<Golynx> Ok
<Kilos> maybe you need to close and reopen synaptic firstr
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> first
<Golynx> lol, i now dont make that mistake again
<Kilos> good
<Golynx> But Xfce 4.10 is gone now in synaptic ty
<Kilos> cool
<Golynx> It shows green and the old 4.8 installed
<Kilos> yay
<Golynx> I guess thats all i need. Take what the repo's suggests
<Kilos> i made the same mistake doing ppa with kde. it works kiff after about 3 days of trying to fix all the setting and stuff
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> Thats good Kilos
<Golynx> Hi magespawn
<Kilos> but wasnt worth the effort
<Private_User> good day all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> Hi Private_User
<Private_User> hi Golynx 
<magespawn> hey Private_User 
<Private_User> hey magespawn 
<Private_User> anybody here used the application Process Hacker?
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hey anybody here know how to remove the "uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar" from my machine?
<Private_User> my windows machine that is
<Kilos> boot from an ubuntu cd and choose erase and install
 * Kilos ducks
<Private_User> I have tried uninstalling via control panel but it does nothing
<Kilos> cant you open my computer
<Kilos> then right click c:
<Kilos> and find it in there and delete it?
<Kilos> right click explore i think it is
<Kilos> then run chkdsk to sort the probs
<Kilos> or use ccleaner
<Private_User> ok let me try that I just managed to disable it from chrome
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> hope it helps
<Kilos> get ccleaner it speeds up the pc lots
<Private_User> ok cool let me try that
<Private_User> I have been having issues with this machine since morning
<Kilos> does more than just registry probs
<Kilos> run antivirus
<Private_User> but is it free?
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> ccleaner is free ya
<Kilos> and avast antivirus and zonealarm firewall
<Kilos> avg kills pc speed
<Private_User> ok I am using Comodo antivirus
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> havent had experience with that
<Private_User> I cannot wait to change this Laptop OS to Ubuntu but have to wait until I can get an external HDD to back-up my stuff before I can cause its alot
<Kilos> hey magespawn hows things
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> what size one you want to get
<Kilos> hmm...
<nuvolari> anyone working for afrihost?
<nuvolari> hopefully not. I'm feeling for anyone that does
<Private_User> lol @ nuvolari you are feeling for an afrihost employee?
<Private_User> HAHAHA
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> later all got to go put up a wifi tower
<nuvolari> I just don't want to badmouth before I know who's working there :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Private_User> brb
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Private_User> anybody else here experiencing connectivity issues?
<Private_User> I am using a Cell C 3G connection and have been experiencing connectivity issues the whole day
<Private_User> or is it just my laptop and usb dongle?
<trender> Private_User dude just ping to stay alive on 3g network
<trender> isp closes inactive 3g connections
<Private_User> is it, even if I am connected to IRC and my email and skype?
<trender> depends on your trafic dude
<Private_User> ah ok
<trender> i wrote a batch file to ping google every 5 seconds to stop this dissconnection
<Private_User> ok maybe will give that a try
<trender> worth a shot
<Private_User> thanks trender 
<trender> it worked for a chick in PTA
<trender> she get dissed every 5 minutes
<trender> but i think it has something to do with the modem as well
<trender> 3g is more stable if you get your modem from the isp for some reason :)
<trender> just a theory ;)
<Private_User> ok thanks will try it
<trender> you dont need to ping hard at all either
<trender> mabee the icasa approved sticker on the modem improves the quality of service :D
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 9 hours, 17 minutes and 27 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-01-23 07:47:46 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-01-22 17:01:52 SAST
<inetpro> Kilos: Maaz is lying, I was here all day
<Kilos> ya but lurking
<Kilos> afternoon sir
<inetpro> doesn't mean I'm not here :-)
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are you prepared for tuesdays meeting?you and fly have to give guidance
<inetpro> the fly has to tell whether he is still ready for it
 * Golynx wants the world free from flies and mosquitos
<Kilos> not our fly
<Kilos> he is the man
<Golynx> lol , the other flies 
<Kilos> ya they are pests
<Golynx> I wana make an electronic fly repellent 
<Golynx> Only need a few components though
<Kilos> you need to be clever for that to find the frequency they vibrate at
<Kilos> if not exact they will ignore it
<Golynx> When i was young i used to take apart old hifi's and radios, then went to the library on books about electronics. I buit some great stuff. Like flashing lights and traffic lights lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when you were young?
<Golynx> Ya they cant stand frequencies between 30 and 40 khz 
<Kilos> how old are you now
<Golynx> Almost 30 
<Golynx> I was about 12 back then
<Kilos> wow old man
<Kilos> my son is 38
<Golynx> lol, ya i feel old due to my lung condition
<Golynx> I'm sure your son feels young
<Kilos> what condition
<Kilos> he was near dead a year ago
<Kilos> got a virus in lungs and didnt get oxygen in because lungs were crystalizing
<Golynx> no right lung function and brain not getting enough oxygen
<Golynx> oh thats bad hopes his ok now
<Kilos> yeah he found a good doctor
<Kilos> used his own blood to innoculate him with and made the lungs recover to over 60% now
<Golynx> How do lungs crystalize
<Kilos> were down at 20%
<Golynx> Wow thats good
<Golynx> His lucky 
<Kilos> he was told it would take 2 years to recover full function
<Kilos> whats you prob
<Golynx> I'm too afraid to go to the doctor. 
<Golynx> Dont wana hear the bad news
<Golynx> So i just diagnosed myself
<Kilos> no man fool
<Kilos> the longer you leave lung probs the worse they get
<trender> Golynx dude are you a smoker ?
<Kilos> ians doc is a md with homeopathy as well
<Kilos> homeopathic drops and the self innoculations every month changed him completely
<Kilos> but R500 a month
<Kilos> normal doctors gave him only months left to live
<Golynx> Honestly, it started 2 years ago. I had a burning stinging feeling in my right lung, after 2 days i got sick. Next week later i couldnt breath properly. As time went by i felt my right rib cage colapsing. So then my energy loss began and i started to lose alot of weight. Didnt wanted to goto the doctor and still dont 
<Golynx> I stopped smoking 4 years ago trender
<Kilos> i think ian said his doc has a partner or something in capetown
<Kilos> you should make a plan
<Kilos> but not by normal docs
<Golynx> Its ok Kilos dont worry yourself. I dont care when i die :)
<Kilos> dying by bullet or accident is fine but not by getting too little oxygen
<Kilos> you are supposed to get rich with your web designing remember
<trender> Golynx dude i had bad lung issues swimming fixed it all up ive had pnumonia about 6 times as well when my lungs was tested while i was a cyclist i was told my lungs are now about 50% better then average people i went from basket case to being able to swim 2 lenghts underwater in a full size pool
<trender> Golynx perception is reality...never assume the worst...we are more then the body..end off
<Golynx> Ah thats great trender i'm happy for you man 
<Golynx> Yes Kilos i know
<Golynx> Thanks trender wise words
<Golynx> I will go for a checkup next month when i got the money
<Kilos> secret to life is to never give up
<Golynx> I guess when you got alot of future plans , you cant afford to damage your most valuable tool
<Kilos> yp
<Golynx> My mom works at a doctors office lol . How stupid am i ?
<Kilos> do you really want us to answer that?
<Golynx> No not really , but i can guess :)
<Kilos> get the lungs xrayed and whatever they do, then plan strategy from there
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> Ya the xray is long overdue. 
<Kilos> could just be a virus that you are leaving to take control
<Golynx> I always drank about 4 litres of water a day. I read on google that water gets on the lung and constricts it. Saw some freaky xrays of people with tiny little lung . The water has to be pumped out in such a case
<Kilos> if you want to see what its like to die from min air go see a bad emphysemia patient
<Kilos> not pleasant
<Golynx> Ya i bet thats painful 
<Golynx> brain cells die at a rapid rate. One lose memories and normal mental function. Its like a slow torture .
<Kilos> yip
<superfly> Golynx: i have asthma, it's about R600 to see the doctor and get the lung test done
<Kilos> superfly, have you planned some strategy for the internet part of the meeting?
<Golynx> Hi superfly, thats alot. Its here about R200 for the checkup 
<superfly> no, i haven't had any down time yet
<superfly> Golynx: yeah. my checkup is 300 and the lung test is the rest
<Kilos> well if the main plan is there in your head one can do it on the fly i spose
<superfly> Kilos: when is the meeting?
<Kilos> tuesday night superfly 
<Golynx> oh ok superfly. 
<Kilos> 20.30
<Golynx> 1 hour before bedtime :) 
<superfly> Kilos: gotcha
<Kilos> there must be a govt medical clinic there Golynx they do basic checks and even supply transport to main hospitals for expert diagnoses and so on
<Golynx> Ya here is a clinic Kilos. Its about a 5 min walk away
<Golynx> But will see the doctor in town
<Kilos> clinics are free i think
<Kilos> local docs dont normally have all the facilities to do whats needed
<Kilos> clinics refer you to the relevant docs
<Golynx> When i was in Paarl from rib damage due to a fight. I payed R20 at the hospital , got lungs scanned too.
<Golynx> Night guys, take care
<Kilos> sjoe rough one
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> looks like you guys are all sick in here
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> but we can look forward to recovering , what you gonna do
 * inetpro slowly but surely getting back my energy levels
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> you have to spend some energy to get more back
<Kilos> its healthy to be fit
<inetpro> and now going almost two weeks without coffee
<Kilos> healthier but a nice cuppa is hard to give up
<Kilos> you drink green tea now?
<Kilos> or rooibos
<inetpro> rooibos
<inetpro> stopped drinking coffee gradually starting from the beginning of january
<inetpro> last week was tough
<Kilos> yeah its a drug
<inetpro> don't plan to stop entirely in the end but just want a period of three weeks of no coffee
<Kilos> but a lekker drug
<inetpro> used to drink at least 5 cups a day
<Kilos> best coffee is cyber coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> need to scale it down to 2 a day when I drink it again
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> inetpro: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> can't just drink rooibos all day
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> alsdo coke not too good for you
<Kilos> drink liquifruit
<inetpro> true
<Kilos> or tropica peach
<inetpro> they all expensive these days
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but water isnt lekker
<Kilos> and fish do ugly things in it
<inetpro> costs more to drink juice than to put fuel in the car
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dunno what stuff costs even anymore
<Kilos> or tastes like
<inetpro> even coke is cheaper than juice
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> i would still love to get his data base
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-24
<Kilos> morning all
<Private_User> man my connection is really strange, all the while I thought I was connected to IRC but in fact I was not and just received a message that I have been reconnected. Either the software is delayed or the connection is shady or my machine is the issue
<Private_User> btw morning Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<trender> yo dude
<trender> inetpro how goes it
<inetpro> good and yourself trender
<trender> not to many complaints and u ?
<trender> trying to hack up a .bin linux firmware device file but all the cool toys to turn it back into os files and so on are made for linux and im using windoze :(
<trender> i need to tell this NAS device to mount me a few more partions in the FTAB file and the whole OS is mounted in ram so that sucks
<trender> i need to tell this NAS device to mount me a few more partitions in the FTAB file and the whole OS is mounted in ram so that sucks
<trender> sfstab file grrrr
<trender> my linux NAS device curently can only fdisk nad format a usefull partition of 700GB and im using 2TB drives so this little hack is posing a bit of a challenge to my small coconut
<trender> i suppose this is more a job for the ubuntu arm peepels but ive found many people are wanting to hack up linux devices to make a few changes to thier own toys firmware
<trender> linux arm people rather...grr to early for me to be thinking or typing
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<trender> ThatGraemeGuy mornin
<trender> yo kilos
<Kilos> morning all
<trender> ok kilos i figured out that linux firmware image and how to hack it
<Kilos> cool
<Trixar_za> Eh, I will rather roll my own than try and build on Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> Oh and Morning Kilos :P
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> nas box image Trixar_za 
<Golynx> Hi Kilos
<trender> i need a nas box linux .bin image decompiled so i can edit the fstab file and make some changes to accomodate bigger drives
<Trixar_za> You can extract them or use an image browser to do it
<Golynx> I tested my modem last night with a new vodacom sim. The light went from dull green for cellc to bright blue for vodacom, and it instantly picked up HSDPA! lol. But i cant afford vodacoms rediculous data prices.
<Golynx> Hi trender
<Kilos> telkom mobile
<Golynx> Hey Trixar_za
<Kilos> 8ta
<Trixar_za> Golynx: Get Telkom Mobile
<Trixar_za> Hey Golynx
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> cellc sucks most places
<Golynx> No coverage here Trixar_za, not even a telkom mobile store
<Kilos> post office
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but CellC is only giving you GPRS/EDGE speeds
<Trixar_za> If the light is green that is
<Kilos> checkers etc
<Golynx> They use mtn roaming in places that dont have some coverage, but mtn here only got edge and gprs speeds
<Golynx> Ya Trixar_za , it always says EDGE speed but gives GPRS instead lol
<Trixar_za> Yeah and the Telkom Mobile bundles don't work in roaming mode
<Trixar_za> Still, you get the 1MB for R1 and you can use the slightly more expensive ALL network bundles
<Golynx> Cellc gives 6MB  for R1 . Dunno why other networks dont lower some prices aswell
<Kilos> i go take sheep out
<Golynx> Not taking chances with no telkom mobile coverage though
<trender> the war of the MB price will never end
<trender> the only way to stabilise this war is to invest equally in all the cell companies
<trender> they need to collude and sleep with one annother
<trender> stabilise the data MB price at R500/GB
<Trixar_za> That's just stupid
<Kilos> no man
<trender> collution rules!!!
<Golynx> lol trender
<Trixar_za> No, R500 per GB
<Kilos> telkom gives 2g day and 1g night for R149
<trender> its the only way to rape the customer
<Golynx> R50/GB sounds fair enough
<trender> im not a consumer advocate im a seller investor i dont giv a crap about the consumer :D
<Kilos> ai!
<trender> R500/Gb sounds to cheap even :D
<Golynx> I saw a study once in a news report, that if you wana grow your economy faster then improve access to the internet for everyone
<trender> Golynx yes dude then price margins fall and we all make less money
<trender> so can that idea lol
<trender> and in the end only china thrives
<trender> death to the rest of the world
<trender> a biblical death
<trender> its already the 11th hr dude
<Golynx> Then you get corruption in the companies that lay the FO cables. Slowing growth even more. ai
<trender> :D
<trender> everyone is corrupt
<trender> if you can pay R100 less on your groceries and you knew how to get it you would also take that opertunity
<Golynx> Depends
<trender> or negotiate with the poor avocado saleman on the pavement to get the avos for R3 each
<Golynx> If the deal is legit or its a promotion the store is running then i will take that deal
<trender> so i feel nothing for consumers the selers and investers bleed every last cent from the market while the going is good so that when consumers figure out a cheaper way they still have the money to stay in business its a double edged sword not a one sided story
<Golynx> hmm
<trender> price fixing and collution should be standard practice who wants to sell thier avo's for R1 when everyone else chargers R5 thats also insane
<trender> :D
<trender> lets all turn chinese to give joe consumer a better deal :D
<Golynx> I was never good at economics so i wont know 
<trender> you like my cheap cellphone you buy my cheap cellphone luv you longtime sorry about cheap battery you never see me again lol
<Golynx> Better speak to an expert :D
<Trixar_za> Oh boo hoo
<trender> even the chinese have become big thieving thugs
<Trixar_za> If you sell cheaper, you sell more unites, which makes up the difference
<trender> 90% of the big usb flash drives are nothing more then 2mb fakes with false partitions
<Trixar_za> And considering what you're selling is pretty much 1s and 0s in the thin air, you can lower it to what you want
<Trixar_za> So your logic is questionable at best
<trender> Trixar_za not so joe consumer still only buys one unit and goes home to giggle to his wife and 2.5 kids cheaper doesnt work you only get a small shake of the market no matter who you are
<Trixar_za> You really don't know how consumers think. If you can get something for a 1/3 of the price of it from another supplier, you end up buying more of it for the same price - unit increase. In fact, a consumer will probably buy MORE than the price of the more expensive unit.
<Trixar_za> So you profit
<Trixar_za> Following your logic, you screw them over once and never profit again. You lose out.
 * trender is a trender for the last 20 years and all i know is everything trends and burns out the trick is to be in on the trend and out on the fall
<trender> benefit big in the start and then dump your cellphones to buy pink socks when the margins fall
<Trixar_za> And considering data is pretty much in infinite supply with zero overhead to produce, what would lowering the price to sell more units do?
<Trixar_za> Pure profit
<trender> not zero overheads
<trender> networks are always growing
<trender> nobody wants to put themselves out of business
<trender> everyone wants a fair piece of the pie
<trender> hense collution makes perfect sence
<trender> team up and screw the consumer..trender for president!!!
<Trixar_za> And if memory serves is considered market manipulation and is illegal if caught. Actually, go ahead, you'd probably do well in jail :P
<trender> they all already collude my friend its called stock share options
<trender> and its 100% legal
<trender> you think if i owned cellc im not hedging my investment by buying mtn shares hell no!!!
<trender> :D that concludes todays free investing 101 course
<Golynx> Glad this j2me emulator works now, no more 100% cpu usage. But the saving pages feature is gone, ai - linux permissions permissions :/ 
<trender> you should see how much cpu and ram the android bluestacks emulator uses it kills my pc
<trender> and for what just so i can have whatsapp on my pc lol
<Golynx> Are you using oracle or Openjdk
<Golynx> Openjdk dont work that well with graphics and got more bugs than oracle jdk
<Golynx> lol keep whatsapp on the phone rather
<trender> i dont have a phone that uses whatsapp i dont like smartphones i prefer the older bricks
<trender> i just want a phone with a red and green button :)
<trender> i dont even make outgoing calls
<Golynx> For a economics guy ? hmm
<Golynx> Hard to believe
<trender> economics sales marketing dev import export service repair and to the ladies casinova believe that but i guess you are so busy in mommies basement hacking the mousedriver youve never seen the real world Golynx lol
<trender> o
<Golynx> lol, i guess "ladies casinova" has corrupted both your brains  trender. Building imaginary assumptions of people , ai. 
<trender> lol
<trender> Golynx spoken like a dude who stays in mommies basement with a tub of vaseline jerking off to the you magazine lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lets keep it civil guys :-)
<trender> ai ai cap'n
<Golynx> I guess that was your passtime trender before you got the courage to become a "ladies casinova" lol
<trender> :D dham you caught me out was it that obvious lol
<trender> excuse me while i run to shprite for more vaseline lol
<trender> excuse me while i run to shoprite for more vaseline lol
<Golynx> And since i dont have a basement, i assume you have one . So proves my point 
<trender> oh gawd ive been defeated by a basement dweller what shall i do lol
<trender> Golynx ^5 dude you really took me out lol
<trender> Golynx now wipe the steam off you coke bottle nerd speks dude and get back to hacking that mouse driver :D
<trender> actually back in the Dos days Golynx i also hacked the mouse driver using debug but that was a tottaly special adventure :D
<Golynx> And since i dont have nerd speks, i assume you have . So what you say ,please say it infront of the mirror
<trender> lol
 * trender is thinking coke bottle nerd spekz and braces perhaps with a small case of acne lol
<Kilos> THATS ENOUGH NOW
<Kilos> this is a linux help channel
<trender> :D im beeing very helpfull im cleaning the floor with Golynx
<trender> look how nice its sparkling :D
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> trender , please learn to take out your days frustrations out on activities you anjoy. Your acting like that nerd boy you keep having nightmares about. 
<trender> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> so I guess there's no keeping it civil then? must be fun acting like 10-year-olds I suppose
<trender> Golynx i take my frustrations out on your mother....one day i will tell you what the squeeking and yelling noises are :)
<Kilos> trender, Golynx stop it now both of you
<Golynx> Keep dreaming of your imaginary "ladies", nerd boy 
<Golynx> Done.
<Kilos> dont you understand what stop it means
<Kilos> takes 2 to make and argument
<trender> Kilos Golynx stepped up to my urinal and pulled out his little weener how is that my fault :D ?
<Kilos> i said both of you stop it please
<Kilos> hi smile4 
<smile4> Hi Kilos :p
<smile> How are you? :)
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Golynx> Hey smile
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> guys please note that all conversations are logged here
<trender> log this (_|_)
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<inetpro> trender: there's no need to be nasty
<Xethron> hi hi
<Xethron> How are you?
<trender> :D yea i know but its fun lol
<trender> work should be fun right
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<inetpro> at least it's Friday
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch
<Maaz> inetpro: I prefer St Elmo's... but Scooters' deep pan pizza is also very yummy
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> sounds tasty
<superfly> mmmm, scooter's deep pan is heerlik!
<smile> hi Golynx :)
<superfly> trender: do you know about the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<trender> superfly do you know what this is (,,|,,) <<<thats my hairy backside
<superfly> trender: you've stepped over the line. don't ever think of coming back in here.
<trender> lol
<trender> i have an infinate proxy wethead i come and go as a please lol
<superfly> trender: laugh all you want, you'll be kicked and banned in due course
<trender> TWIT lol
<trender> call yourself linux gurus and you really dont understand how the internet or irc really works lol
<trender> excuse me i have to change my underwear superfly just made me wet them :)
<trender> suplerfly was your previous nick superflop ?
<superfly> I love how you say you have an infinite proxy, and yet I can see your router's IP address
<trender> oh gawd now ive been cyber bullied by superfly lol
<trender> superpop more like it lol
<Kilos> trender, please stop with the insults
<trender> lol
<trender> i will never surender :D
<trender> you wont take me alive!!!
<superfly> thank you inetpro... finally
<superfly> now to narrow that down slightly
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<superfly> And now trender is private messaging me. How cute.
 * smile hugs superfly
<Kilos> ai!
<zeref> Hi Kilos 
<superfly> I just ignored the <insert your own word here>
<Kilos> what a schlep
<Kilos> all unneccesary
<superfly> hey Xethron
<superfly> at least he doesn't seem to think enough to whois me
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for dealing with it
<inetpro> rather hectic on this side
<superfly> here we go again...
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> it's normally pretty hectic here too, but everyone went out for lunch
<superfly> right-click -> kick & ban
<superfly> easy enough to do
<inetpro> cool
<superfly> he'll get tired of it after a while
<inetpro> sure
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi linux_shark 
<superfly> anchorfree.com is a VPN service
<inetpro> he is well connected
<superfly> hardly
<superfly> he's just a school kid who is used to finding VPNs and proxies to get around his school's firewall, if you ask me
<inetpro> playing cat and mouse :-)
<superfly> now I need to get some lunch. inetpro, can you take over. although I figure that should stop most of him
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> superfly: he ran out of options?
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<superfly> or effort
<Golynx> Who wants a copy of his life story he gave me in pm ? lol
<smile> Golynx: me! :D
<Golynx> Ok smile. Its about 142 lines, but most of its rubbish. 
<smile> Golynx: let's have a look ;)
<Golynx> The copy/paste broke a few things , but its still readable.
<smile> Yes, I see :)
 * smile has read it completely
<smile> Funny :p
<smile> He claims he knows everything :p
<smile> which can't be true :p especially about Linux
<Golynx> lol , ya so many lies in there. Aspecially about making 800k a year 
<smile> Yeah, and the number of anitvirus products :p
<Golynx> He sound more like a 50 year old boy , who's in a mid life crisis lol
<Golynx> lol
<SUV> yo yo yo whats hapnin peoples morning evenin etc etc
<SUV> anybody awake ?
<Kilos> hi SUV 
<SUV> yo howdy
<Kilos> yo
 * Golynx wish he can figure out the permissions system . ai
<Kilos> whats the prob now Golynx 
<Golynx> I'm saving alot more data now that i got Opera mini on the emulator. So i wana save pictures and pages like i used to, but it dont detect the filesystem
<Kilos> you want to save stuff with an internet browser?
<Kilos> where is the stuff you want to save'
<Kilos> and where to
<Golynx> I guess its got windows C:\  filepaths hardcoded in the jars 
<Golynx> Th emulator always detects the filesystem and creates a folder where it stores downloads. I dont think linux allows that
<Kilos> where do you want to save from
<Kilos> wb somaunn 
<Kilos> Golynx, answer man
<Golynx> Anywhere 
<Kilos> online?
<Kilos> opera downloads and saves to downloads folder
<Kilos> unless you chnge it
<Golynx> Nope on the pc
<Kilos> change
<Kilos> well on the pc dont use the browser
<Kilos> cut paste
<Golynx> Nope its on a java j2me emulator not the opera web browser
<Kilos> i dunno about that
<Golynx> I got the full source code for the emulator , but nothing showing in the source files about filepaths
<Golynx> So i assume it detects it automatically
<Kilos> ?
<Golynx> Will look for another emulator and see if that can access the linux filesystem
<Golynx> Most of the j2me emulators are made for windows pcs. grrrrr...
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<smile> Kilos: Java on steroids :p
<Golynx> Its the motorola v360 type phone apps , before smartphones were born :)
<smile> For old mobiles :p
<Golynx> lol smile 
<smile> Golynx: they run on mine too :p
<smile> MIDP 2.0 is even supported! :p
<Golynx> haha ya, aslong as you got microedition midlet support in your java bundle on you smartphone you can play all those oldies 
<zalthar> yo ops kiss my fat ugly hairy lilly white ass (_|_) ....screw with the bull you gonna get the horn ____~{,,  ,,}0=
<smile> zalthar: hmm? :p why? :p
<zalthar> because superfly is a little wanker who's greatest accomplishments include living in mommies basement, fixing cellphones and banning okes like me who will end up pulling his pants down in public and giving him a bloody good hiding then pasting the video on youtube for the whole world to see.
<somaunn> hi guys
<smile> I see. :p
<smile> somaunn: hoi :p
<zalthar> :D
<zalthar> i love the mommie and daddies who try controll irc
<somaunn> what's on the desk 
<somaunn> hi zalthar
<zalthar> yo dude
<zalthar> wazzup?
<smile> somaunn: programming in Gambas
<smile> bug fixing, mostly :p
<smile> there? :p
<zalthar> everbody knows irc belongs to the maniacs not the mommies and daddies
<somaunn> zalthar: you right
<somaunn> Gambas you said
<smile> somaunn: yes! :D
<zalthar> hi my name is superfly aka Raoul Snyman and i will get you :D
<smile> somaunn: im Gegensatz
<smile> *
<smile> Sorry
<smile> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<smile> zalthar: I'm afraid now :p
<zalthar> :D
<inetpro> zalthar: that really necessary?
<zalthar> dont you love the cyber irc bully Aops lol ?
<zalthar> be good or we will ban you..
<zalthar> this is your farther speaking inetpro aka Gustav Meyer your mom and i are wondering how long you are going to live in our basement :D
<zalthar> father*
<zalthar> ey you ops are 2 tense man lighten up a little
<smile> somaunn: never heard of Gambas before? :o
<inetpro> you insult people and then tell them to "lighten up"?
<zalthar> inetpro is so tense he wont even respond to a ping lol
 * smile pings zalthar
<smile> "Ping reply from zalthar in 1.21 seconds." :p
<smile> You're on the other edge of the planet? :o
<zalthar> ya something like that
<smile> is it? :p
<smile> @ inetpro 
<somaunn> smile: never worked with but i've seen the logo on the internet someday
<smile> :D
<inetpro> highvoltage: wb
<smile> It works great :)
<smile> But don't try to Stop events ;)
<somaunn> hi highvoltage
<somaunn> smile: no i will learn if it is the topic of the day
 * smile sets the topic: Gambas
<superfly> hi highvoltage
<Squirm> My S3 died
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> hey superfly 
<Squirm> superfly: have you ever installed a custom ROM?
<superfly> Squirm: on my S3? Running CM11 nightly
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I think mine is soft bricked
<Squirm> but I've tried everything
<superfly> smile: he's using proxies to try to get back into the channel, and to spam myself and inetpro in private messages
<Squirm> I was running an Unoffical CM mod, my battery died last night, now it just gets stuck on the Samsung splash screen
<Squirm> :/
<superfly> Squirm: You still have a Samsung splash? 
<Squirm> superfly: yes, that's all I get
<superfly> I installed ClockworkMod
<Squirm> so had I
<superfly> Oh right
<superfly> Squirm: press+hold reset the power button
<superfly> I had that once before... turned out I hadn't done a proper reboot in a while, just reboot-upgrades, and for some reason it got stuck somewhere... after I did a long hold on the power button it came right
<Squirm> meh, I think I've flashed my phone too much now not to do something more drastic
<Squirm> mine just cycled
<superfly> Squirm: can you get back into recovery?
<superfly> Squirm: I upgrade mine almost every night, but I use CM proper
<Squirm> I'm going to use CM proper from now, when I get it up
<Squirm> can't get into recovery any more
<Squirm> so I need to somehow use odin to reset my phone back to stock
<superfly> nah, shouldn't need to
<Squirm> 530Mb/850Mb for the stock rom, which should work with odin
<superfly> just hold down the right buttons (volume up + power + home, I think) till you see the samsung logo
<Squirm> it just cycles now
<Squirm> can't get into clockword mod
<superfly> weird
<Squirm> can still get into download mode though, volume down
<superfly> I've seen that on my own phone, was pretty simple to fix
<Squirm> I told you, I've flashed my phone too many times
<Squirm> I mean, flashed it too many times trying to fix it
<superfly> Squirm: Did you flash CWM too, or just CM?
<Squirm> I tried using odin to flash CWM, that never worked
<superfly> Squirm: I used heimdall
<Squirm> ok, where did you find CWM?
<Squirm> I looked at heidmall
<Squirm> but odin seemed easier
<Squirm> and the tuts all used odin
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  long time no see
<Kilos> wb
<Squirm> hi Kilos
<somaunn> Squirm: remove the battery and do what superfly recommand you to do
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> somaunn: tried that
<Squirm> it just cycles
<superfly> Squirm: I don't have a Windows PC anywhere, odin was not an option
<superfly> heimdall actually wasn't that difficult
<Squirm> superfly: yeah, I run linux, but my office borders 2 windows computer labs
<Squirm> I hope this flash works
<Squirm> I even lost all hope and tried kies
<Squirm> but that failed
<somaunn> i had the same issue weeks ago and did wipe cache, wipe etc, and wipe dalvik cache
<superfly> oh yes, I remember doing that too... wiped cache and dalvik too
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> what you broke
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> pressed disconnect by accident
<inetpro> when I wanted to go to settings
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wbb
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty Golynx 
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> hi georgl 
<Kilos> ah that fly came again back
<who_da_fly> dunno what happened there
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> our friend
<Kilos> hi jhb_hacker 
<jhb_hacker> hi Kilos
<superfly> clean things up a little again
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Thanks ChanServ
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> flashing stock rom
 * Squirm crosses his fingers
<Squirm> seems to be flashing fine though
 * Squirm punches the wall
<Squirm> it flashed
<Squirm> I started it, saw little Android with his tummy open, all in a good, green way. Then it rebooted
<Squirm> back to the Samsung splash
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: unfortunately it isn't funny at all
<Kilos> the funny part is you punching the wall because it worked
<Squirm> it never though
<Squirm> it's back to where it was
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> rom on what?
<Squirm> my S3
<Squirm> it died
<Kilos> aai!
<Golynx> Does Ubuntu phone work on he S3 ?
<superfly> Golynx: I've heard of the occasional adventurous soul trying it, but I'm sticking with CyanogenMod
<superfly> Squirm: did you wipe cache and dalvik?
<Squirm> I wiped cache
<Squirm> but like I said, I don't have CWM anymore
<Squirm> I have the stock loader
<Golynx> Ah yes superfly CyanogenMod is awesome. Thats how all androids should be.
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> He doesn't listen, does he?
<superfly> inetpro: ^^
<Kilos> guten abend
<kbmonkey> hello!
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> 0/
<superfly> kbmonkey: we have a troll problem.
<kbmonkey> hello superfly, I see some kicks here, hmm
<superfly> potty mouth has been PMing me too
<kbmonkey> eish, I see their IP changes too
<superfly> Anonymous proxies
<superfly> geoiptool.com FTW
<superfly> Just in case anyone is trying to connect from an anonymous proxy (which is unlikely), I'm kickbanning anyone connecting from a proxy until further notice
<kbmonkey> That sounds reasonable to me, thank you fly :]
<superfly> Does anyone know Hyperthread?
<kbmonkey> I do not recognize them
<superfly> No, apparently he's legit.
<superfly> he's been chatting to me via PM
 * highvoltage finally has a chance to catch up
<highvoltage> (seems like a rough day)
<superfly> hi highvoltage
<superfly> a bit, yes.
<superfly> how goes, highvoltage?
<wolfeyespa> lo highvoltage wb
<Kilos-> ai!
<highvoltage> superfly: great thanks, and you?
<superfly> highvoltage: good, busy busy busy as usual. Are you still living on the other side of the world?
<wolfeyespa> what a schlep
<highvoltage> superfly: ah no I'm back for almost a year now!
<highvoltage> the company I worked for took a dive and I briefly looked for other work there but decided that I actually want to be here
<superfly> Ah, OK. What are you up to now?
<highvoltage> superfly: I work at a company called Praekelt, we create mobile stuff for use in africa
<highvoltage> (ussd apps / mobile sites / vumi.org / etc)
<superfly> Oh right. I know Praekelt.
<superfly> I was almost hired by them
<highvoltage> cool
<superfly> then they found out they didn't have budget :-(
<superfly> Ah well, I'm working at an awesome place now
<highvoltage> you've become too expensive eh?
<superfly> haha, I don't think so
<highvoltage> :)
<liamT> cheers people
 * wolfeyespa goes to kde
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-25
<Kilos> morning all
 * Kilos hopes for a peaceful day
<inetpro> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi inetpro you are early
<inetpro> ja ons hoop maar dinge is weer rustig 
<Kilos> ja dis n pein gewees gister
<Kilos> pyn
<inetpro> I'm always early man 
 * inetpro never sleeps 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ek wil die ding probeer maar dis nie vir 12.04 nie, sal moet leer om te backport of iets snaaks
<Kilos> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<inetpro> what is that? 
<Kilos> emulator
<Kilos> i want whatsapp on pc
<Kilos> cant find ubuntu-emulator-runtime for 12.04
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> only source
<inetpro> Not sure what app will work on that yet 
<Kilos> i thought all android stuff should be able to work if you know what you are doing
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> whatsapp needs a number 
<Kilos> im not sure about the whole thing but ian will buy a sim card get whatsapp registration or something and give me the info
<inetpro> that is not an Android emulator, or did I miss something 
<Kilos> oh and there is whatsapp for pidgin too but also needs the number
<Kilos> no its the ubuntu one
<Kilos> if the ubuntu touch can do whatsapp then it should work here with the emulater
<inetpro> anyway,. nothing wrong with trying 
<Kilos> right or wrong?
<Kilos> ya better than watching bad stuffs
 * inetpro has to go 
<Kilos> yesterday was most distressing
<Kilos> go safe
<inetpro> have a nice peaceful day 
<Kilos> danke
<superfly> Kilos: Ubuntu Touch can't run WhatsApp
<Kilos> oh my, ty superfly 
<Kilos> morning
<superfly> hi
<superfly> Ubuntu Touch cannot run Android apps
<Kilos> ah, i cant sort the android-sdk thing to work here so will try go with the pidgin route
<superfly> Kilos: also, technically you'd be violating WhatsApp's terms and conditions
<Kilos> ill get a sim and register legally superfly 
<Kilos> then use that on pidgin
<Kilos> wbb
<somaunn> Hi guys
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> hi inetpro
<somaunn> hi Squirm
<somaunn> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> what the topics here
<Kilos> linux stuff
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<adeebnqo> Kilos: hello
<Kilos> just did all of this http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<somaunn> Kilos: cool having a quick look at that
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<superfly> Kilos: you'll want to install something like VirtMgr which has a GUI. kvm is designed to run on a server, not a desktop.
<Kilos> aha ty superfly 
<Kilos> virt-manager
<Kilos> superfly, you here?
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> can i forward you a mail, i dont understand what it is all about, is it spam
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> Kilos
<Symmetria> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152016878155528&type=1&l=c906d5faa1
<Symmetria> check that out
<Symmetria> africa at its finest
<Kilos> i dont go fb
<Kilos> well hardly ever
<Kilos> what is it?
<Symmetria> heh thats just a photo album 
<Symmetria> its worth seeing
<Symmetria> heh, photos I took in the last 48 hours
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> they are worth seeing :) seriously
<Kilos> lol i kn ow what animals look like man
<Kilos> know
<Kilos> tv shows great animal clips
<Symmetria> kilos heh, I took those all myself in the middle of the maasai mara
<Symmetria> which is a place everyone should see once
<Symmetria> truely amazing 
<Kilos> you spend too much time galivanting and not enough working
<Kilos> but nice pics ya
<Symmetria> lol thats only 5 hours drive from Nairobi
<Kilos> as i say too much time galivanting
<Kilos> ah superfly its scam
 * Kilos installs sugarplum again
<Kilos> i googled fedexpostoffice101@163.com
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm doing well
<charl> http://www.circleid.com/posts/20140124_usg_provides_first_official_statement_on_montevideo_brazil/
<charl> american pilitics *puke*
<charl> Symmetria: nice photos! it reminds me of when i went to nairobi national park in 2011
<charl> you can't believe there would be such a beautiful national park right next to one of the biggest cities
<charl> i particularly like the composure of this one: https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/q71/s720x720/1555492_10152016874160528_1300045619_n.jpg
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yoyo
<Kilos> ho Golynx 
<Golynx> Heya Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User psydroid 
<Kilos> storm coming here
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos, how's it been going?
<Kilos> very good ty and you lad?
<theblazehen> Going fine here. Didn't expect this much school work though, big step up from last year
<Kilos> what standard now?
<theblazehen> 9 I think.. Grade 11
<Kilos> or grades, im not sure what they call then anymore
<Kilos> ah 1 before highschool finished
<Private_User> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> yeah..
<theblazehen> hey Private_User 
<theblazehen> Bit nervous about after school TBH
<Kilos> peeps used to say 9 was harder than matric but i dunno so much
<Private_User> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> TBH?
<theblazehen> Kilos, That's what they also say no || To be honest
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> s/no/now
<Kilos> just do your best
<Kilos> what more can one ask
<theblazehen> yeah..
<theblazehen> just worried that "my best" < "good enough"
<Kilos> nope man, if you put lotsa effort in its always enough
<Kilos> do you do lotsa work on pcs in school nowadays
<theblazehen> nope, just basic word + excel in school :(
<Kilos> oh so still books and written homework
<theblazehen> yep
<Kilos> good, dont want you guys having things too easy
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Not even allowed tech more advanced than calculator..
<Kilos> yeah well then kids would be googling for answers
<theblazehen> Well some teachers allow it, and internet at school is horrible. Can't even do reliable IRC
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> adsl?
<theblazehen> pretty much. 1 mbit shared, over 1000 students + teachers
<Kilos> ouch
<theblazehen> With a pretty crappy untangle filter
<theblazehen> And the admin.. I wouldn't exactly call competent
<Kilos> my 3g seems more stable since setting up minicom
<theblazehen> (I am able to access teacher files, due to incorrectly set permissions)
<theblazehen> nice
<Kilos> or cutecom , i forget which one now
<Kilos> dont be naughty
<theblazehen> Yeah, don't DO anything with it lol
<theblazehen> Was just looking around
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> but you are lucky dude, we never even had a proper computer lab at school
<theblazehen> Private_User, yeah. Computers pretty decent, 2GB RAM, 2.1 GHz dual core P4
<Private_User> and we still had those old x86 machines, you know the one with 2 floppy drives
<Private_User> one for booting the other to run software
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 486
<Private_User> remember those Kilos
<Kilos> thats what i started here with
<theblazehen> ah, nice, depending on when it was
<theblazehen> which year Private_User ?
<Kilos> about 6 or 7 years ago
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> more like 14years ago
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> started with what other peeps thew away
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> 1 year before 8.04
<theblazehen> Decent 14 years ago..
<Kilos> 6 years and some months
<Kilos> struggled with them old things 
<Kilos> but learned lots
<Kilos> oh also remember an old pc about 20 years ago that ran from floppy
<Kilos> those 5 1/2 inch ones
<Kilos> but the kids played on that
<Private_User> yeah I remember when we bought our first computer it was a 286
<Private_User> and playing those old 2D games
<Private_User> I wonder if we could still find some of them and whether we could get them to work on ubuntu...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have a 386 and a 486  that were working when they went to the storeroom
<theblazehen> Private_User, only 486 or better will work
<theblazehen> Kilos, linux on your 486 maybe?
<Kilos> i ran dos on them
<Kilos> and win 95 on the 486
<Kilos> but they got me thinking again
<theblazehen> Kilos, install gentoo on the 486 ;) Or ubuntu server / debian
<Kilos> i got a p3 i will use for a server one day
<theblazehen> Kilos, will be a killer on the power...
<Kilos> hopefully
<theblazehen> A Pi will probably be faster + less power
<Kilos> oh you mean electricity
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah..
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> no money for toys man, just spent 2 years savings to but a lga1155 mobo cpu ram and psu
<Kilos> now to start saving again for better cpu
<theblazehen> Kilos, ah, that sucks.. Can you sell components?
<Kilos> what components
<theblazehen> eg. RAM
<theblazehen> some places might need the old ram, etc.
<Kilos> for what pc
<theblazehen> the P3
<Kilos> i took that sdr ram for my p4
<theblazehen> Old components are rare, and SOMEONE will have something important which only runs on old pc
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> my p4 is an early version that uses the sdr ram so moved it from p3 to p4
<Kilos> now boet in law playing games on it
<Kilos> ram is always expensive hey? i paid big bucks for that old ram
<Kilos> just got 4g ddr3 for about the same as i paid for 640m sdr
<theblazehen> Kilos, got 16Gb for under R700
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i just paid 450 about for 4g
<theblazehen> Yeah, I got 2nd hand some of it
<theblazehen> friends were rebuilding PC's
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> Used to run up to 14 VM's on it :)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> hi hekkwan 
<hekkwan> howdy
<Xethron> Greetings
<Xethron> You guys know of any Web Devs in Gauteng?
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> ask tonight when there are more peeps here
<Kilos> and even ask on the mailing list
<theblazehen> Xethron, what do you need done?
<Kilos> lots of jhb peeps dont come here but use the lists
<Xethron> I have a job opening for one
<theblazehen> Xethron, ah
<Xethron> Looking for someone who knows PHP, MySQL, MVC, JS, jQuery, and all the rest
<Xethron> theblazehen: you interested?
<theblazehen> Hehe, I just know enough of the 1st 2 to get by
<Xethron> haha
<theblazehen> Besides still in HS, so can't get a job
<theblazehen> Only freelance at best
<Xethron> HS?
<theblazehen> High School
<Xethron> ah
<Xethron> I see
<Xethron> You want to study Programming?
<theblazehen> Xethron, more heading in the sysadmin direction
<Xethron> bleh
<Xethron> one of those
<theblazehen> hehe, why?
<Xethron> :P
<Xethron> Just curious
<theblazehen> Meant why the "bleh"
<Xethron> If you ever need help with PHP or something, gimme a shout
<theblazehen> Sure, thanks
<Xethron> Sysadmins are... Sysadmins...
<theblazehen> Xethron, lol || Pretty decent with PHP +| MySQL, just can't do frontend stuff
<Xethron> Used MVC before?
<theblazehen> Xethron, nope..
<Xethron> Download Laravel ( www.laravel.com ) and make sure it becomes your best friend
<theblazehen> kk, ty
<Xethron> Its a MVC PHP Framework...
<Xethron> Which drastically increases productivity
<theblazehen> ty
<Xethron> :)
<Kilos> Xethron, have you joined our mailing list
<theblazehen> tl;dr MVC vs vanilla PHP?
<Xethron> Doubt it Kilos
<Xethron> theblazehen: Model, Views, Controller. Models are objects from your database (like a user model), views are the stuff that make your site pretty, and Controllers is the place you put all your code
<theblazehen> Xethron, ah, ty
<Xethron> Its a way to seperate your code so that it becomes more managable...
<theblazehen> Hmm, would you use it for small projects as well?
<theblazehen> Talking less than 200 lines with everything
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/ocWDwcU.jpg ... :/
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> theblazehen: well, if its a "project", yes, I would do it in Laravel. Laravel is very easy to setup and start using
<Xethron> But 200 lines sounds like halve of one of my classes :P
<theblazehen> hehe, kk
<theblazehen> Are you aware of bitcoin?
<Xethron> yeah
<Xethron> who isn't
<theblazehen> Well I'm quite involved with an "altcoin", and wrote the faucet script
<Xethron> ah, ok
<Xethron> Well, if its something that will later expand, and won't only stay at 200 lines, yeah, try it in Laravel instead... Then it will be easy to make changes later
<Xethron> Soooo, this went slightly off topic :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<theblazehen> Xethron, kk, ty
<Kilos> job in jhb if you interested
<Kilos> Xethron, looking for a web dev
<theblazehen> Golynx, hi. Lol, read logs, trender was a dick yesterday...
<Golynx> Anyone know of a code editor that has a tag closing highlight feature ?
<theblazehen> Golynx, vim?
<Xethron> Golynx: what you mean?
<Golynx> I cant find any Code editor in ubuntu that does that
<theblazehen> Golynx, sublime text?
<theblazehen> Pretty sure my vim does it, and ST did it if I understood you right
<Kilos> Xethron, thats what Golynx does
<Kilos> but he is far away
<Golynx> Hey theblazehen, yeah he was. He got all cry baby in my pm's after we had a fight lol
<Golynx> I hav'nt tried Vim yet
<theblazehen> Golynx, vim is awesome
<theblazehen> high learning curve however
<Xethron> lol
<Golynx> Just gedit, geany, sublime , and such
<theblazehen> Golynx, if you get vim, get this too: https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim
<Golynx> Is Vim not just a command line interface  ?
<Xethron> jup
<theblazehen> Golynx, yeah
<theblazehen> unless you get gvim
<Xethron> so you have to learn all the shortcuts
<Xethron> theblazehen: no point in getting gvim
<Golynx> Hmm, i want a GUI editor though , i click alot lol
<Xethron> if you get gvim, use sublime
<theblazehen> Xethron, yeah, agreed
<Xethron> Golynx: I'm not sure what it is you need?
<Xethron> Golynx: highlight unclosed tags?
<theblazehen> Xethron, has a menu though, for beginners
<Golynx> I want a code editor similar to notepad++ in windows , but i cant use wine in ubuntu, not enough ram
<Golynx> Yes Xethron
<Xethron> Golynx: use Sublime
<Xethron> What do you do?
<Golynx> The only feature missing from the editors i tried is the , tag close highlighter
<Kilos> Xethron, Golynx just switched to ubuntu from win 2 weeks ago
<Xethron> Sublime works great for most programming editors
<Golynx> Web development
<Xethron> Golynx: Sublime is filled with Plugins
<Xethron> I'm not sure what you mean by tag close highlighter though?
<Golynx> Need to easilly see my closing tags in html and js
<Xethron> umm
<Xethron> So, if you select the opening tag, eg, <body>, you want it to highlight the </body> tag?
<Golynx> I know but i cant find a plugin Xethron. People say to compile one myself lol
<Golynx> Yes perfect Xethron
<Xethron> oh, mine does that
<Xethron> umm
<Xethron> lemme get the plugin name for you
<Golynx> ok cool
<Xethron> Golynx: I have too many plugins :P
<Xethron> but I think its BracketHighlighter
<Golynx> Ok thanks Xethron i will try that one :)
<inetpro> Golynx: once you learn vim you'll never want another editor 
<Golynx> I will try that inetpro thanks. But dunno if i need a command line editor for gui apps though
<theblazehen> inetpro, ++
<Xethron> inetpro: He recently switched to Ubuntu... Give him a year or two on Linux before pushing him to vim :P
<theblazehen> inetpro, Just discovered the beauty of vim a week or so ago
<theblazehen> When I only transfer 3 GB of data in 3 hours...
<Golynx> haha yeah, i'm still a baby in linux :D
<theblazehen> Golynx, why not try archlinux.org? It's what I use.. /s
<Golynx> theblazehen can i use archlinux as a desktop environment ontop of unity 
<theblazehen> Golynx, arch is a completely different linux distro. You can install unity inside of arch, however you only start with a terminal
<theblazehen> But in all seriousness if you REALLY wanna learn, try and get it installed in a VM
<theblazehen> Learnt more in a day with arch than a month with Ubuntu
<Kilos> theblazehen, dont mess with him now man
<Kilos> he has xubuntu workin
<theblazehen> Kilos, ok... lol :)
<Kilos> arch is too involved to star off wioth
<Kilos> with
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> start
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> 528MB for the arch iso hmm :/
<theblazehen> Golynx, yep, but it's x86_64 + x86
<theblazehen> Got my arch based thin client installed in less than 1 GB of space
<theblazehen> But internet caps suck, I agree..
<Golynx> theblazehen ty , but i think i will stick with xfce-desktop for now , until i got a few pc's to mess around with :)
<theblazehen> Golynx, yeah, stick with that untill you know a little more :)
 * Golynx is getting sucked in by the all powerful linux world lol
<theblazehen> Golynx, good man :)
<Kilos> wbb, gotta pinch a drive outa here
<superfly> you can't install arch in a vm, it doesn't have any of the right drivers and it's completely useless.
<superfly> there are better things to do with life than install arch
<charl> hahahaha !
<charl> this is hilarious
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Golynx> hey charl
<charl> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> Wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<charl> how's it going with you all
<Kilos> charl, you clever and got good internet
<charl> lol
<charl> what do you need?
<Golynx> Good and you charl
<charl> i'm just taking a break now, i'm busy cleaning my apartment
<charl> i'm doing well Golynx, just a bit exhausted right now :)
<Kilos> i need the pin connections on a ecs p45t-a mobo for the front panel and on/off button
<charl> the what?! :)
<charl> oh a taiwanese motherboard?
<Kilos> i hunted there by ecs site but i dont find where they so over there on the mobo is pin and 2 and you connect such and such there
<Kilos> chinese i think
<Kilos> i havent bothered to check the psu because i just took it out the box
<Kilos> brandy noob
<charl> so you need to know where to connect the power button to?
<charl> the pins on the motherboard ...
<Kilos> i hate these mod mobos that you push on button and mobo turns psu on
<Golynx> Ah good charl
<Kilos> yes please
<charl> oh mobo = motherboard
<charl> i'm already putting the puzzle together :)
<Kilos> i found a row of 9 bins in bouble row but dunno which is which and what they for
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> shorter to type man
<Kilos> m/b
<Kilos> is that better
<charl> ok i found it
<Kilos> i dunno what the correct abreviation is
<charl> nah m/b looks like megabyte
<charl> i never know it :)
<Kilos> can you see the pins and what to connect to them
<Golynx> How about "momb" lol
<Kilos> i tried to find the user manual but just wasted data
<charl> whow i hate trying to copy and paste out of a pdf document
<Kilos> give me the link if you see it
<Kilos> i dont mind going straight to a link
<Golynx> lol charl, is that possible
<Kilos> its the page after [age 100 times that wastes data
<charl> i'll paste the part for you in a PM
<Golynx> I have to convert the pdf to txt or html before i can copy anything
<charl> Kilos: here's the pdf: http://eudownload.ecs.com.tw/dlfileecs/manual/mb/eng/p4/P45T_AV1/P45T-A_v2.pdf
<charl> there is an illustration on page 30
<charl> under the text "front panel header"
<Kilos> ty charl
<charl> np
<Kilos> charl, is there a way to download that manual
<charl> you should be able to fetch it straight with wget
<charl> yeah it works
<Kilos> wonderful ty will try that
<charl> it's 1,9MB
<Kilos> thats fine ty
<charl> np
<Kilos> its using 15 or 20 and getting nowhere thats frustrating
<Kilos> wget rocks hey
<charl> yeah
<charl> i always use it when downloading large files
<charl> firefox and the others suck at it and they are too slow
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> and then they cut off the download mid way and you have to use wget in any case
<Kilos> i use wget especially for isos
<Kilos> yeah with -c
<charl> i can download files at close to 1gbps with wget without taxing the system
<Kilos> wow
<charl> yes i just enable -c as standard because if the download breaks off you never have worries, it restarts with the same filename
<Kilos> i havent done it that way yet
<Kilos> always wait to crash first
<Golynx> There are lots of gui apps that you can set to auto resume download though.
<Kilos> not as fast as wget
<charl> i don't want gui apps, i try and do everything at the command line
<Kilos> they need download managers and things
<charl> the only two non-terminal applications i use are a web browser and vlc
<charl> and on the occasion the gimp
<Golynx> Oh ya linux peeps cant divorce their terminals lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> youll get there and see the advantages at times
<Golynx> I do everything in Opera browser, but for files bigger than 50MB i will use wget with -c
<charl> brb
<Kilos> hi jhb_hacker 
<Golynx> hey jhb_hacker
<jhb_hacker> hi guys
<charl> hi jhb_hacker 
<jhb_hacker> charl: how you?
<charl> i'm great thanks yourself
<jhb_hacker> not bad;
<charl> wb somaunn 
<somaunn> hi charl
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Golynx> Hey somaunn
<somaunn> hi Golynx
<Kilos> hi somaunn sorery i was asleep
<Kilos> dont forget tuesday night meeting hey guys
<Kilos> 8.30 pm right here
<Kilos> wb jhb_hacker 
<Kilos> sorry, storm killed the power
<somaunn> Kilos: no problem
<somaunn> i got my calendar
<somaunn> update
<somaunn> updated
<Kilos> cool
<Golynx> From the looks of it broadband internet for all may be 20 years away  
<charl> what is defined as broadband internet
<Kilos> eish
<charl> that definition is constantly changing
<charl> in 20 years time the definition will be radically different than what it is today
<Golynx> Too much corruption in SA though, causes alot of backlogs in construction 
<Golynx> Well a good broadband speed will be able to download 1MB in less than 1 sec. For mobile networks ofcourse
<Golynx> But ya , thats for Tuesday's discussion :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wont happen
<Golynx> What wont happen
<charl> 1MBps = 8mbps + protocol overhead
<charl> so you are lookiong at 10mbps min
<charl> that is very achievable with today's broadband technology
<Kilos> best ive got is 560kB/s
<Kilos> 1m is asking for to much
<charl> hsdpa can do it
<Kilos> in za?
<Kilos> i have hsdpa and the utmc or something
<Golynx> Hmm, if photons can achieve a speed 1000 times more than that then its possible in wireless internet
<Kilos> normal spedd here is around 300 kB/s
<charl> HSDPA comprises various versions with different data speeds. In 2009 the most common devices are category 6 (3.6 Mbit/s) and category 8 (7.2 Mbit/s) with retail prices around 60 euros without subscription.
<charl> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-Speed_Downlink_Packet_Access#User_Equipment_.28UE.29_categories
<charl> but in the table below the speeds go up to 337.5mbps
<charl> there is also this note: The maximum data rates given in the table are physical layer data rates. Application layer data rate is approximately 85% of that, due to the inclusion of IP headers (overhead information) etc.
<charl> note now we are talking about hsdpa, we're not even talking 4g yet
<inetpro> charl: I would say 80% if you are lucky
<inetpro> you can write off about 20% for IP headers and overhead
<charl> if you are downloading a lot of data, afaik ipv6 would reduce that with larger packet sizes
<charl> (i speak under correction)
<Kilos> charl, the connections are maybe capable of that speed but the isp's limit one
<Kilos> my modem shows offline now
<Kilos> hmm>
<Kilos> ...
<Kilos> red light on a zte means what
<Golynx> Is'nt it supposed to flash green when offline 
<Golynx> or are all modem lights different
<Kilos> yay green flashing again
<Golynx> lol cool :)
 * Golynx sensed a glitch in the matrix
<Kilos> solid green is offline but sees the connection
<Kilos> slow flash is connected
<Golynx> Mine is the other way round 
<Kilos> lol
<charl> Kilos: yeah they always do that i think
<Kilos> since i set it up in minicom its very stable
<Kilos> who knows what pins on a 24 pin power cable switch on the psu
<Kilos> hey Golynx im lost
<Kilos> didnt have probs before but ive forgotten how to make opera open in new tabs
<Kilos> this forward back thing is driving me nuts
<Golynx> You mean save last session Kilos 
<Kilos> if you open 5 links from here i get one tab open there
<Kilos> opens everything in a new tab on other drive
<Kilos> i dunno what i mean, or i woulda sorted it
<Golynx> What you mean by other drive ? Is it on 2 different pc's
<Kilos> i have 3 drives in this pc, unity 64bit unity 32bit and kde each on its own drive
<Kilos> choose on bott
<Kilos> boot
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> linux rocks
<Kilos> when i set up the others i was a bit younger
<Golynx> Then it may be an issue on that specific environment if its not happening on others
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> found this for the psu
<Kilos> http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml
<Golynx> On preferences >> Advanced >> Tabs is all the options though
<Kilos> pin 16 to ground switches on
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> ill need to go check them settings on another drive
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Maaz, oumas
<Maaz> Kilos: oumas are the bestest rusks
<Kilos> what a clever bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> I made about 30 different chatbots, but lost them all when i burried windows
<Golynx> Atleast there was a good crowed at the funeral
<Kilos> go work by xethron im sure the got win pcs there
<Kilos> dont you have it all saved on your sisters fone
<Golynx> had to remove some data though,  was too big to fit in the memory card
<Golynx> I'm sure Xethron wont be needing my services. He looks very skilled already
<Kilos> he said today they are looking for a web dev
<Golynx> Ya he asked me via pm. But must ne around Jhb area.
<Golynx> be*
<Kilos> yeah so move to better internet
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: we got a very welcome 14mm to cool us down again
<Kilos> lekker inetpro i havent checked since it stopped
<Golynx> Right now i'm pretty useless. Pc hardware wise and internet wise. 
<Golynx> But i will get there 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: hehe?
<Kilos> ek lag jy man
<inetpro> hoekom lag jy my?
<Kilos> sommer net
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> superfly: you ready for Monday's discussion?
<Kilos> ya give us a pointer to what the idea was
<Kilos> so we can get peeps to research it
<inetpro>  The current state of Internet in South Africa
 * Kilos ducks
 * charl runs
<Kilos> mine works kiff
<charl> mine too :P
<Kilos> the point inetpro 
<Kilos> ?
<Golynx> Mine w...o...(error)...r..ks lol
<inetpro> superfly: oops, not Monday but Tuesday
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> Kilos: what you mean?
<Kilos> i mean no good some saying its good and others saying its bad we need to find a way to improve both
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk partykeer
<inetpro> are you suggesting we change the topic?
<Kilos> no man
<charl> that's it's bad should be an accepted fact
<charl> what you need to ask yourself is how you are going to improve it
<charl> lobbying government etc
<Kilos> im hoping the fly has a brilliant plan in his noggin
<inetpro> sure thing
<charl> if everyone sits around and complains but nobody does anything
<charl> then nothing will improve
<charl> in the netherlands the internet was horrible until they took KPN out of monopoly
<inetpro> well I guess the idea is to discuss this at our meeting
<inetpro> and then take it from there
<charl> then in a year or two the internet "exploded"
<charl> yeah let's do that
<Kilos> most peeps need pointing in a certain direction a week before the time
<inetpro> wb somaunn
<Kilos> wb somaunn 
<Kilos> hi captine 
<charl> hi captine
<captine> hi kilos and all
<charl> how's it going captine 
<captine> could be better.  not sure what i did to my hdd on laptop when trying arch linux... think MBR or something is completely broken... going to try the "boot-repair" app now
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> whats it doing?
<captine> yip.  installs all run fine, then fail with grub
<captine> just doing an install memory stick now and will try again
<Kilos> you got internet so thats good
<Kilos> there is a tool called supergrub
<captine> yip.  am using macbook now tho to do the burns etc...  tell me, has anyone here setup a pxe server for multiple distro installs?
<Kilos> you burn to cd and boot from it and it will boot into the os
<somaunn> thanks inetpro
<somaunn> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> it can fix grub probs too at times
<captine> was trying but struggle to get it working (am a copy paste from how to's kind of guy, and haven't found a comprehensive how to yet...
<Kilos> but boot-repair normally sorts probs
<captine> Kilos: I have booted into ubuntu couple times and used gparted but no luck... when i break things, i do it properly... lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh you played in gparted
<Kilos> and chose option on the left
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> lol
<Kilos> dont use that ever unless the drive is empty
<captine> strange thing is after trying suss some time back, my bios picks up opens use and ubuntu as options -- even though the entire hdd has been formatted a couple times
<captine> my drive is empty now... lol
<Kilos> in gparted only use the partition option
<captine> will remember that... ;)
<Kilos> what did you have on it that you dont wanna lose
<captine> i don't have anything.  did a full format
<captine> everything is backed up
<Kilos> ah
<captine> was trying pc-bsd
<Kilos> so what is boot-repair gonna help
<captine> and antegros... but didn't succeed 
<captine> not sure
<captine> i installed ubuntu 
<captine> and everything worked except grub
<captine> so thought boot-repair would do the final trickl
<Kilos> it wont do anything on a formatted drive
<Kilos> boot from cd or stick and do a clean install
<captine> I have tried that
<captine> even using the auto partition
<Kilos> oh you have ubuntu installed
<captine> grub just fails to install
<Kilos> sounds like sick mbr
<Kilos> or drive not happy
<captine> yip.  tried creating mbr in gparted... no success.
<Golynx> Is the bios ok
<captine> lol
<Kilos> send it ill fix it
<captine> :)
<captine> thanks
<Kilos> im trying to think
<captine> i have a spare drive to test with to see if it is the drive... just no time to do all this now.
<Kilos> there is another tool called ubcd
<captine> got a 4 week old in the house
<Kilos> but also to be careful with
<captine> think it is something with efi partitions etc.... not 100% sure
<Kilos> congrats man
<captine>  thnx
<Kilos> was it an efi drive
<captine> weird thing on the installs is it always picks up the hdd as sda2, not 1
<Kilos> or is it mixed up between that and mbr
<captine> which I thought was weird
<Kilos> very weird
<Kilos> mbr and boot sector sick
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> have you got a xp cd
<captine> nope
<Kilos> win 98?
<captine> brb.  just going to room with a network cable.. -- no windows cc's.  only mac and linux
<Kilos> ok go quick
<Kilos> if you can borrow an xp cd we can fix mbr and boot with it
<somaunn> captine:  is your drive a GPT or or not
<inetpro> captine: hi
<somaunn> also try to change disk settings from AHCI to IDE if you use an UEFI boot 
<inetpro> captine: if you have a capable UEFI and LEGACY bios, put the bios in Legacy boot only or Both enabled with Legacy boot first
<Kilos> so lekker to have others helping too
<Kilos> yay
 * Kilos relaxes
<Golynx> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> truth hurt hey
<Kilos> i been struggling alone for a long time now
<Kilos> these modern bios's mess with my head
<inetpro> read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kilos> did a week ago
<Kilos> its the new bios for gpt drives
<charl> i had this issue
<charl> i had to disable uefi as well, 12.04 refused to boot
<charl> but 12.10 worked perfectly
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> 12.04 dont like it
<charl> it is on my new dell optiplex in the office
<charl> it boots perfectly from usb but after install it refuses to boot from the HD
<charl> and it also boots from the flash drive using uefi
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> blank screen
<charl> my old macbook pro also had uefi but there i had no problems
<charl> strange stuff
<Kilos> yeah sometimes it feels like we progress backwards
<charl> uefi isn't stable yet
<Kilos> till one gets to understand it all
<inetpro> note: Ubuntu 32bit cannot boot in UEFI mode
<charl> i was using the 64-bit
<Kilos> in the bios you can disable the uefi thing
<charl> yeah eventually i did that
<charl> just moved to legacy boot
<charl> a.k.a. working boot
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> we need someone to work on that and sort it out so he can help us
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya all tomorrow
<captine> inetpro: no such option.  but managed to get it installed now.  will re-join channel from ubuntu.
<somaunn> going to sleep guys
<somaunn> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-26
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi hekkwan 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<theblazehen> join #critterding
<theblazehen> oops.
<theblazehen> Hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> good morning all
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> how are things/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> magespawn, good and you?
<magespawn> good thanks
<theblazehen> magespawn, what you been up to lately? How's that wifi rollout going?
<magespawn> good got the one tower up and running about 2km away from our main camp
<magespawn> now i need to move a rocket m5 up to the other hill to connect the back gate and the reserve managers house
<theblazehen> nice :)
<magespawn> then to cover the lalapanzi camp in wifi
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<Golynx> Hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hey Kilos
<Kilos> forgot what i wanted to tell you
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> another trick ?
<Kilos> another?
<Kilos> what was the last one?
<Kilos> hey magespawn i saw something new today
<Golynx> the boot password popup thing
<Kilos> what about that?
<Kilos> ive forgotten
<Kilos> was it for something that wasnt working?
<Golynx> nope, it was something that broke your side and gave to me just incase it happens to me
<Kilos> magespawn, got a m/board that i can get starting from the on off button. but after lotsa googling found this model actually has a start/stop and reset button on the m/board
<Kilos> oh ya Golynx the gdm thing. it came up here after installing and trying to use wine
<Golynx> Your words were "Sooner or later your gonna enter password when booting and it will keep going back to that popup..."
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ya installing gdm fixes that
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> are you settling into ubuntu?
<Golynx> good to know though
<Kilos> yeah
<Golynx> Ya the lappy is cool and quiet, that was my main issue
<Golynx> but love ubunut :)
<Golynx> ubuntu*
<Kilos> if you need it and can wait coupla months ill send you an xp cd
<Kilos> thats good to hear
<Golynx> There are some things i still wana do in windows. Can i go online with that xp ?
<Kilos> ya
<Golynx> good , will cross those bridges when i get there
<Kilos> just need to catch up first. been saving for pc stuff first and not getting meds
<Golynx> Your life is more important than pc hardware though
<Kilos> it wasnt till now. now i got a faster pc so can worry about meds again
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> ah thats good
<magespawn> Kilos do you mean a reset button on the board itself?
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> yeah magespawn weird hey the start stop one too
<Kilos> never seen that before
<Kilos> tiny little things though. look like pc board components
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> now got a core2 quad running
<magespawn> going offline for a bit brb
<Golynx> Hi magespawn
<Kilos> basically a dual with 4 threads
<theblazehen> hehe, I probably have the weirdest configuration here..
<Kilos> tell
<theblazehen> Got OS running on a VM, HDD on a virtual disk on a NAS, with me accessing it with a thin client program on my netbook
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb hekkwan 
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<theblazehen> wb Maaz 
<theblazehen> wb magespawn *
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> I need a better IRC client..
<magespawn> busy testing one of these http://www.engeniustech.com/business-networking/outdoor-access-points-client-bridges/9339-enh202-
<Kilos> snazzy
<Golynx> wb magespawn
<magespawn> i want to see what the real world conditions are when i connect to is from my tablet
<magespawn> going out side brb
<Golynx> I like doing almost everything in one program. Opening just one app to use irc makes no sense to me
<Kilos> thats your choice
<theblazehen> Golynx, yeah, that's why I just open an xterm :)
<theblazehen> oops..
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> ah thats good theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> Golynx, what'd you use?
<Golynx> Opera browser , got irc, email, fb chat, alot of stuff 
<theblazehen> Ah, yeah
<theblazehen> used that like 5 years ago
<Golynx> But its the older 12.04 version . The new versions use webkit engine and dot have some of those features anymore
<theblazehen> But it's not FOSS :(
<theblazehen> oh yeah, the opera blink or whatever
<theblazehen> too much vim.. ^W wont delete a word in IRC client.. :(
<theblazehen> :(
<theblazehen> again..
<theblazehen> need recommendations:  irssi vs weechat?
<Kilos> Golynx, i think it would be safe to upgrade to the later opera
<Kilos> used weechat , not bad
<Kilos> xchat better
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not free sucks
<theblazehen> I'm on xchat :(
<Kilos> i love xchat
<Kilos> best irc client
<Kilos> then comes konversation
<theblazehen> Yeah, I slightly prefer quassel, but Qt libs :(
<theblazehen> and it has a GUI
<Kilos> gui's are lekker for me
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah, nice for some people
<Kilos> quassel sound alerts suck
<theblazehen> I use a GUI for my web browser, and IRC client atm
<theblazehen> oh and my terminals
<Kilos> quassel is good if you use the client and can then connect from fones and other pcs thereby
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah, why I used to like it
<Golynx> Not now Kilos, Opera uses the webkit rendering engine now. That uses extra background processes like chrome. Cant be wasting data like that. Maybe in a few months
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well keep designing, maybe ill want a site sorted sometime
<Golynx> will do. I'm working on my portfolio site. Gona put lots of demo's there, plus wordpress,joomla templates i made. Maybe you will find something for your site. 
<Kilos> will look when im ready to publish it. too much other stuff now
<theblazehen> Golynx, got a small data cap?
<Golynx> np Kilos take your time
<Golynx> theblazehen yes something like that
<theblazehen> Golynx, if you can afford $11/year then I have an idea..
<theblazehen> Rent a cheap VPS, then set up a compressed SOCKS proxy
<Kilos> still gonna use data
<Kilos> 3g eats data
<theblazehen> Kilos, but will be reduced a LOT
<Kilos> how
<Golynx> hmm i dunno how that works
<Kilos> the isp still uses the data
<theblazehen> It's probably system processes using some data, so send it all compressed to remote server , and recieve compressed data
<theblazehen> so up to 50% less data used
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> For things like browsing, IRC, etc
<theblazehen> jnettop may help find out what's using data too
<Kilos> so everything goes through there first?
<Golynx> I think opera already does that theblazehen
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah || Golynx yeah, but only old version
<Golynx> It goes through there compression server then get sent to the browser and uncompressed
<Golynx> I am using the old version
<theblazehen> kk
<Golynx> np thanks anyway :0
<Golynx> :)
<Golynx> Most of the time i work offline anyway. just when i need to upload to a server that i have to use alot of data
<Golynx> But i zip those then unzip on server
<theblazehen> yeah, btw xz is more efficient
<theblazehen> fscking xchat..
<theblazehen> I <3 vim...
<magetablet> Hey all
<Kilos> haha it works
<magetablet> I am now about 600m away from my office with trees and buildings in the way
<Kilos> cool
<magetablet> 800m
<magetablet> Now it getting very flaky
<magetablet> Is
<magetablet> At about 65 mbps and -86 dbi on signal strength
<Kilos> how high up do you have that extender thing?
<magetablet> 2m off the ground
<magetablet> That is were the clearest line of sight is
<Kilos> higher will go further
<Kilos> radio is tricky hey
<Kilos> interesting though
<magetablet> Yes for point to point but i am trying to cover as much area in 2.4ghz as possible, so people can connect  anywhere in the main lodge area
<Kilos> then hight is important magespawn 
<Kilos> does that thing use a cable?
<Kilos> or also wifi in and out
<magetablet> You see the people are on the ground,
<Kilos> you only want to cover the lodge area?
<magetablet> Wifi for people to and then cable to the main network
<magetablet> As much as possible
<Kilos> then lift it 2 metres and see
<Kilos> im sure it will go further
<magetablet> No then the trees start getting in the way
<magetablet> 2m and under the tress are trimed up to that height
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> how big is the lodge  area anyway
<Kilos> 600 metres is far
<magetablet> Not sure going to gps from the main hall to the rooms just now
<magetablet> This equipment works quite lekker
<magetablet> Later all
<Private_User> good day all
<Private_User> anybody know of any good network monitoring tools?
<Private_User> looking for one for use with windows as well and hopefully works with ubuntu as well
<Private_User> I am trying to figure out which software maybe using bandwidth
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Xethron> Hi Kilos :)
<somaunn> hi Xethron
<somaunn> hi inetpro
<somaunn> hi nuvolari
<somaunn> hi highvoltage
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> hi All
<somaunn> hi Squirm
<somaunn> what's on the desk
<Private_User> hi somaunn, Xethron 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> busy trying to sort a switch on prob
<somaunn> hi Private_User
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<somaunn> Kilos: put the case on the desk
<somaunn> will be pleased to help 
<Kilos> i have it open
<Kilos> moving wires around and gonna clear cmos
<Kilos> seems it is a common prob with this board
<somaunn> made by ?
<Kilos> ecs
<Kilos> on the front panel connector must the writing go to the outside?
<Kilos> i have the manual open online and its a common thing in the troubleshooting section
<Kilos> especialy on new builds
<Xethron> Kilos: Just sent the email :)
<Kilos> cool Xethron 
<magespawn> Private_User, what are you trying to track on the network?
<Kilos> ill see if its there now now
<Golynx> Hi all active members o/
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<Kilos> yip Xethron got it
<Xethron> great :D Lets see if it gets a reply
<Kilos> lets hope ya
<somaunn> brb
<Kilos> maybe you should mail the ptalug as well
<Kilos> but dont ask me the addy
<Kilos> no jhblug
<Private_User> hi magespawn, trying to figure out what software is using data cause sometimes I feel like there is more than usual network traffic but I do not have anything more running than I usually do
<Kilos> os Private_User ?
<magespawn> i see, might you not be able to track that using task manager
<magespawn> ?
<Private_User> for windows vista cause the ubuntu machine is switched off
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> task manager in windows will tell how much each program and process is using of system resources, and you can get general network graph as well
<Golynx> I used network indicator thing in task manager on windows, to kill of the data hungry run32.dll process
<magespawn> there is a microsoft network scanner as well
<magespawn> http://www.microsoft.com/en-za/download/details.aspx?id=4865
<Private_User> ok is free the ms network scanner preferable open source
<Private_User> thanks magespawn let me check it out
<magespawn> also Nagios and this lot http://www.gfi.com/blog/the-top-20-free-network-monitoring-and-analysis-tools-for-sys-admins/
<Private_User> the issue I have is so many processes just state svchost and sometimes to check each one is a very long process and sometimes not very helpful cause it gives me no information  and I also I have an issue with memory being used up
<Private_User> not even sure which application is suddenly eating the memory
<Private_User> cause I am running the applications I used to run with no issues previously so not sure if something new was suddenly installed
<Private_User> tried looking but cannot find anything that was nit installed by me
<Private_User> *not
<magespawn> sometimes updates can cause problems, but you can try switching off the programs one by one
<Golynx> You can also look at which processes are using the cpu while the system is at idle
<Private_User> thanks guys have tried that and found that its just the normal applications that was there when there were no issues like anti-virus etc but many svchost and not sure what each one is
<Private_User> I am wondering if maybe an update may have cause memory leaks on any of the software, you guys think that could also cause high memory usage?
<Golynx> I used to get alot of svchost processes , but just left it and went away after a while. Its an imortant windows process i think
<Golynx> run32.dll process usually caused the most problems, just kept downloading stuff, but its safe to end that process 
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> why would a motherboard have 2 pcie slots?
<Kilos> and 2 pcie16x?
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> to use two pcie cards?
<Kilos> for 2 screen magespawn ?
<Kilos> and whats them pcie16x ones for
<Kilos> they small slots
<magespawn> pcie is not just for screens they take other cards
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> will investigate them sometime
<Kilos> need to rest now
<Kilos> bally time
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> hmm... tara came online in mxit and my pc hung
<Kilos> cant take women anywhere
<Kilos> sorry ladies
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Private_User, maybe this will help, not sure though http://is.gd/0vHbEe
<magespawn> Okay I am off home later all.
<Golynx> Hi jhb_hacker
<Golynx> Hi maiatoday
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> wb
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> dont forget meeting on tuesday at 20.30 hey
<maiatoday> and everyone else
<maiatoday> :) I have it on my calendar
<Kilos> good girl. we missed you
<Golynx> Kilos , so its maiatoday that i would've probably got a ubuntu disk from 
<Kilos> thats it Golynx 
<Golynx> ah cool, i like her art 
<Kilos> she used to do all the ordering and importing and customs hassles for us
<Kilos> then life grabbed hold of her
<Kilos> wb somaunn 
<Kilos> she also was one of those that helped me when i was more noob than you
<Golynx> Nice , so it was great having maiatoday around back then
<Golynx> hey somaunn
<Kilos> yeah im happy
<Golynx> Thats good ,  alot of helpful people here
<Kilos> yeah
<maiatoday> yeah sorry Golynx, I should have sent that parcel to you
<Kilos> i sent him one maiatoday 
<Kilos> remastersys version
<Kilos> unity is a bit heavy for his old lappy but he added xubuntu-desktop
<maiatoday> ok great
<Golynx> Thanks maiatoday. I got one from Kilos works great :)
<maiatoday> the official disks are only the unity ones
<maiatoday> so you need xubuntu loaded after anyway if that's what you want to run
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :DD
<smile4> Hi Kilos :D
<smile> ;)
<Golynx> Hey smile
<Golynx> maiatoday is one busy bee lol
<smile> How're you, Golynx ? :)
<Kilos> yeah she is a tireless worker
<Golynx> Good and you smile
<smile> :o
<smile> I'm fine too :)
<Kilos> did lotsa organizing in ct area
<smile> Don't let her work too much, Golynx :p
<Golynx> lol Kilos tireless ?
<Kilos> dont get tired
<Golynx> Sorry that sounded a bit like car tire :)
<Kilos> i forget spelling sometimes
<Golynx> lol smile :)
<Golynx> Ya Kilos she seems great in the organizing area of things
<Kilos> yeah did major work in spreading ubuntu in za
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> she used to work at the labs in stellenbosch if im not mistaken
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> hi Golynx
<Golynx> Kilos why not sell ubuntu dvd's aswell ?
<somaunn> hi smile
<Golynx> hu captine
<somaunn> hi captine
<Kilos> its against the policy to sell ubuntu
<captine> hi Golynx and somaunn 
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> Maaz, google mark shuttleworth and ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Mark Shuttleworth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth :: "Mark Shuttleworth" http://www.markshuttleworth.com/ :: "About Ubuntu | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu :: "Ubuntu and founder Mark Shuttleworth win new awards | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/news/newmedia :: "Mark Shuttleworth interview:
<Maaz> Taking Ubuntu beyond desktops - PC Pro" http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/interviews/386080/ma…
<smile> I created copyright file today to state the license of my program, WikiList :) http://hugsmile.eu/en/wikilist/ :p
<smile> I'm trying to reduce the warning messages to zero :)
<Kilos> ubuntu will always be free
<Kilos> you just supply lotsa data
<Kilos> but 2g data is much cheaper than win7
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<smile> Kilos: good night ;)
<Golynx> modem light flashed green :)
<Golynx> no its back to solid green
<Golynx> ai
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<Kilos> Golynx, install minicom
<Kilos> then run it and setup modem
<Kilos> speed 115 something and then save
<smile> Kilos: I thought you were going to sleep
<smile> :)
<Kilos> seems to make things more stable
<Kilos> no man fetch sheep
<Kilos> you know the things that go baaaa
<Golynx> Its ok Kilos, dont wana tweak my primary weapon :)
<Golynx> lol smile
<Kilos> make lekker chops
<smile> Kilos: lol :D I read sleep
<Golynx> love them beef jerky 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> smile, you need glasses
<Kilos> i wear 2 pairs at times
<smile> just a bit tired :)
<Kilos> go sleep then or you make messups
<smile> Not doing something important :)
<smile> And I don't plan to drive :)
<smile> (not today)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Can you drive, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> bikes and cars
 * Golynx needs a license - how much ? :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the legal way is cheaper
<Golynx> Ya 5Grand is too much
<Golynx> + jail time when caught
<smile> yesterday I drove on very small roads :p
<smile> for one car
<smile> with two cars :DD
<smile> that was somewhat inconvenient ;)
<Kilos> oh you guys have roads there?
<Kilos> i thought you used canoes
<smile> we have (not so very dry) roads :p
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> Where is that Finland 
<Kilos> where the dykes are
<Golynx> hmm, dyke is slang for lesbian :/
<Golynx> Oh Singapore. 
<Golynx> Anyway this is the kinda interface i want http://thefearlesspenguin.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/screenshot-voyager.jpg
<smile> You need Docky, Conky, Adwaita, Xfce and a beautiful wallpaper for that :)
<Kilos> no man Golynx holland
<Golynx> Oh ok Kilos
<Golynx> Ya smile a guy in xubuntu channel told me to use nthe voyager theme
<Golynx> I like that alot , and so much you can configure :)
<smile> Golynx: yes, that might fit as well :)
<Golynx> Right now productivity is more important than the looks, so xfce will have to do until i can switch to SteamOS
 * Golynx takes a powernap...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, amper 20mm gistreaand
<smile> nie baie nie :(
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> vir ons is elke druppel baie nodig
<Kilos> methinks ill go to kde for a bit
<Kilos> wbb
<smile> welcome back, Kilos 
<Kilos> ty smile im on konversation now
<Kilos> and just left a tweet with choqok
<Kilos> kuduntu rocks
<Kilos> s/kuduntu/kubuntu
<smile> Kilos: lol, you need fuduntu then :D
<Kilos> lol
<smile> http://sourceforge.net/projects/fuduntu/files/ :p
<smile> Is has been discontinued :(
<Kilos> actually now with a faster pc i should try tinycorelinux in a vm
<Kilos> was quite a lekker os
<Kilos> very tiny
<smile> super fast :)
<smile> but not user friendly :)
<Kilos> yeah , only prob was you needed cable connection to get the 3g files
<Kilos> when i tried it there was a friendly guy on their irc channel that helped me
<smile> :DD
 * Golynx woke up from powernap... O_O
<smile> O.O
<Golynx> ^_^
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> core2 quad sees 4g or ram as 3.25g
<Kilos> 2x2g same make
<Kilos> wb Xethron 
<smile> Kilos: bug squeezing is cool ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where are you squeezing bugs
<smile> In WikiList :p
<smile> Testing it on Fedora now.. :p
<smile> But it doesn't seem to find perl
<Golynx> look out for the bug juice squirting in your eye smile O_-
<smile> Golynx: I will ;)
<smile> Perl was not installed, lol :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> twits
<smile> Need to log that in Debug :D
<Golynx> lol :D
<smile> Fixed :p
<smile> It works! :D
 * Golynx gives smile a biscuit :)
<smile> Golynx: thank you, that's very kind of you :)
<Golynx> np :)
<smile> Another one pops up :o
<smile> Enable built-in de-duplicate mode when No duplicates is enabled, Disable built-in de-duplicate mode and then sort disappears :D
 * Golynx puts biscuit back in pocket
<Golynx> take care guys .o/
<smile> Hmm, I need to fetch them back :p
<smile> It's fixed :p
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> or wb
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: does that new mobo/processor of yours support VDI?
<Kilos> i dunno what that is
<Kilos> oh you mean this one not the i3
<Kilos> how do i found out if it does
<inetpro> Virtual desktop infrastructure
<Kilos> this one must do all that
<Kilos> it even has virtual stuff in bios
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> ty
<psydroid> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro: this pc is latest 1155 mobo in
<Kilos> but dual core cpu still
<Kilos> when im richer ill get an i5 or i7 cpu for it
<inetpro> can't remember what command it is but you can check whether it is VM enabled
<Kilos> i have virt something installed
<Kilos> virt-manager
<inetpro> ahh hang on
<inetpro> Type the following command to verify that host cpu has support for Intel VT technology, enter:
<inetpro> $ sudo grep --color vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<Kilos> sec
<inetpro> if the output has the vmx flags, then Intel CPU host is capable of running hardware virtualization
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2L7doM9O5
<Kilos> spanne stuff there
<inetpro> yep, looks good
<inetpro> have you tried VirtualBox yet?
<Kilos> need to save now for an i5 cpu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i ran virtualbox on the dualcore
<Kilos> was just slow but worked
<Kilos> this is 3 times as fast
<inetpro> try it and see the difference
<Kilos> between 2 and 3 anyway
<Kilos> ya but what to install there
<Kilos> i love this new one
<inetpro> any other distro you can think of to experiment with
<Kilos> gonna sell my kidneys for an i5
<Kilos> oh ok i can put unity xp win7
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> what made you bring this up?
<inetpro> anyway, me should have been sleeping by now
<Kilos> i have xp on the i3
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep tight old man
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> bye smile
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow if the sun comes up
<somaunn> bye bye guys
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-19
<Kilos> morning guys
<Symmetria>  7:32AM  up 2334 days, 21:51, 2 users, load averages: 0.02, 0.02, 0.00
<Symmetria> !
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  bduk  
<bduk> more almal
<nlsthzn> good morning all..
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> oh hi bduk, nlsthzn, oom Kilos, mazal, Symmetria 
<nuvolari> nice uptime!
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<Kilos> jy moet meer tyd hier spandeer man
<nuvolari> ek is mos nou hier oom :P
<Kilos> veral in die aande
<Kilos> en
<Kilos> en
<nuvolari> ons is verby die helfde van die maand. friggin ruthless 2015
<Kilos> jy moet saam met ons aansoek doen vir ubuntu membership
<nuvolari> wat behels dit oom Kilos?
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> ek is nie aktief genoeg in die gemeenskap nie :-/
<Kilos> jy sal wees
<Kilos> na ons reverification het daar n pos gekom wat se ons moet meer doen
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sien jy daai pos van gert op die 7de
<Kilos> en jy stoel op die 27de ne
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> I'm just talking about you...
<Kilos> uh oh
<superfly> morning nuvolari, ThatGraemeGuy, mazal, bduk, nlsthzn
<Kilos> i didnt do it
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<superfly> I'm applying for Ubuntu membership, so if anyone wants to write 3 words on how awful I am, here's the place to do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy>  "That guy? Ugh!"
<ThatGraemeGuy> 3 words, done!
<superfly> perfect!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly!
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, het oom vir my 'n email subject? samblief
<Kilos> nuvolari  Follow up from LOCO Ubuntu ZA re-verification
<Kilos> superfly  one must do it in edit mode right? 
<Kilos> i dont wanna mess up
<superfly> Kilos: yes. I'll make a little template quickly
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> im trying to add stuff to the agenda as well but the add button is no longer there so it looks like that is also edit mode
<Kilos> inetpro  wake up sleepy head
<nuvolari> I have no mail with that subject :-/
<Kilos> nuvolari  i posted it last night on slexy, hold on ill do it again
<Kilos> nuvolari  http://slexy.org/view/s21RPzEuzC
<Kilos> slexy is lekker fast today
<Kilos> ill reply to him as well so you should get it in new mails now now
<Kilos> nuvolari  i missed the start sorry
<Kilos> [ubuntu-za] Follow up from LOCO Ubuntu ZA re-verification
<Kilos> i go sort sheep out
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> superfly, how do I add testimonial for you ? I don't see a button for it ?
<Kilos> mazal you have to edit the page
<Kilos> i just added mine
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I don't see the edit button anywhere , where is it located on the page ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> top left under the ubuntu wiki logo
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: does it say immutable page?
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> Found it thanx ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> I kept looking at the bottom where testimonials are :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> btw ook Kilos , I'm so in love with Kubuntu I am considering putting it on my home pc as well ;)
<Kilos> lekker man
<mazal> Maar dis groot werk ai
<Kilos> ja jy moet tyd spandeer om als te leer doen
<Kilos> but once you understand most of it there is nothing to compare imo
<mazal> problem is , I'm gonna have to put in a new pc and re-arrange my whole living room for that
<mazal> That's the work I'm talking about
<Kilos> just rsync your /home folder to a stick or something then it makes a new install easier
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Main machine there has Win 7 on ( for gaming ) so can't change that. BUT , I have a server with Ubuntu on it. So considering to changing my server to my main pc with K on it.
<mazal> But then I have a problem with server
 * nlsthzn is back from the shops 
<nlsthzn> oh hi superfly 
<Kilos> you could just install kubuntu-desktop but im not sure what will be left out
<mazal> Noo that was a fail
<mazal> I tried that on my work pc
<mazal> VERY unstable
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> That's why I formatted it and installed just Kubuntu
<Kilos> aha
<mazal> Ya I couldn't even get k3b to work
<Kilos> ya i think clean installs are better
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Too many desktops on the same install doesn't seem like a good idea
<Kilos> i even have k3b on unity
<mazal> So at home , I will have to add some server stuff to the K install and hope it runs ok , I needs my server , too many things that runs to it
<Kilos> ah then you can just install the server stuff afterwards
<mazal> Yeah , just hope it stays stable
<Kilos> you need a bad drive to make kde unstable i think
<mazal> It has never been an issue with unity , but haven't done it in K yet. But I don't think it will be an issue
<mazal> I'm wish I never went to PC gaming. Was a big mistake that. That forces Win onto me. But I have so many games for it now , can't let all that money go to waste
<mazal> Should have stayed on console with my pc's only ubuntu like it was
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> get an xbox or playstaion
<Kilos> station
<mazal> I have for many years then little more than a year ago changed that
<mazal> So now I first have some logistical problems to sort out and then will move to K there
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Must re-arrange the living room lol
<Kilos> have they found a way to add ram to playstations
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> i looked at maybe getting an old one and use it as a pc
<mazal> But I must say , I have huge respect for that PS3 hey. Mine has been going for 7 years now. Still going like a boing and still manages to play todays games. Last year still saw new releases
<Kilos> imo its just ram that they run low on
<mazal> That's a proper piece of hardware
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> And tough as nails. Doesn't break. Only weakness is the BD drive. That eventually breaks down
<Kilos> BD drive?
<mazal> Blue ray drive
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I dunno if the new PS4 is that strong , time will tell
<Kilos> maybe one day ill get one and see how it does as a desktop pc
<Kilos> i looked at some of the modern games my boet has on his lappy. they are too fast for me to even think of playing
<Kilos> so i play freecell and mahjong
<mazal> The current era in gaming is very bad actually
<mazal> Most games release totally broken with massive day one patches
<mazal> Many games are online only
<mazal> And almost all of them release only 60 to 70% and rest you must by with DLC
<mazal> These days they say what is going to be DLC even before the main game release
<mazal> So at the end of the day , you paid for two games to get 1 full game and have to do insanely big updates to fix the game as well
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Kilos, mazal: you need to add the "@SIG@" at the end of your testimonials
<mazal> k
<Kilos> oh ok lemme try that
<mazal> Done
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> die engelse is slim ne
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> amazon is slow :p
<Kilos> its because they got old peeps working there
<Kilos> hire a teenager while they know everything
<smile> I ordered on friday evenin :P
<smile> * evening
<smile> so that means delivery on wednesday
<smile> or thursday
<Kilos> ordered what?
<smile> ssd ;)
<smile> samsung evo 850
<smile> http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-75E500B-EU-interne-silber/dp/B00P73B1E4/?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1421421337&sr=1-2&keywords=samsung+850+evo
<smile> or English if you prefer: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-2-5-Inch-Internal-MZ-75E500B-AM/dp/B00OBRE5UE/?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421339445&sr=1-1&keywords=Samsung+850+EVO+500GB+2.5-Inch+SATA+III+Internal+SSD+%28MZ-75E500B%2FAM%29&tag=lifehackeramzn-20&ascsubtag=%5Br|theoldreader.com%5Bt|link%5Bp|1679714645%5Ba|B00OBRE5UE%5Bau|5727177402741770316
<Kilos> wow thats great, be patient
<Kilos> expensive hey
<Kilos> where is your link shortening tool
<Kilos> Maaz  shorten http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-2-5-Inch-Internal-MZ-75E500B-AM/dp/B00OBRE5UE/?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421339445&sr=1-1&keywords=Samsung+850+EVO+500GB+2.5-Inch+SATA+III+Internal+SSD+%28MZ-75E500B%2FAM%29&tag=lifehackeramzn-20&ascsubtag=%5Br|theoldreader.com%5Bt|link%5Bp|1679714645%5Ba|B00OBRE5UE%5Bau|5727177402741770316
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/7JM8Q5
<Kilos> use the bot in pm mode
<smile> sorry, Kilos ;)
<smile> Kilos: yeah, pretty expensive stuff ;)
<smile> also pretty good stuff :D
<smile> a new year's present from my parents :)
<Kilos> lovely
<smile> indeed :)
<smile> now downloading 600 megabyte :P
<smile> oh, 700 xD
<smile> new graphics stack, new init system and new browsers :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> spoiled
<smile> oh yeah, new virtualbox too :P
<smile> and wine :p
<Kilos> whew
<smile> I'm not sure my system will boot in a few moments :D
<Kilos> haha
<smile> Kilos: was it you who advised me to make money on the internet instead of working for free on Wikipedia? :P
<Kilos> ya lol
<smile> I'm on http://clixsense.com now ;)
<smile> I earned 30 dollars already :)
<Kilos> cool
<smile> they pay via paypal, no fees :)
<Kilos> nice
<smile> yeah. I used adsclickcash.com too, but they are evil
<smile> the fee is 1/2 of the amount they pay you
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> you need to be a member for at least 30 days
<smile> and you can only ask for 1 dollar at a time
<smile> and you need to wait 45 days for your next payment
<Kilos> wow that sucks
<Kilos> have they got any suckers working for them even?
<smile> yeah. So I'm just getting my money away from that site into paypal every 45 days and I won't invest my time there any longer ;)
<smile> lol, Kilos :p clixsense is more popular :)
<smile> Kilos: they have paid about 1000 dollars
<Kilos> peeps that use others badly shouldnt even be supported
<smile> that means only 1000 payments
<smile> on adsclickcash
<smile> on clixsense: We've paid our 4,385,875 members $9,827,282.92 on time, every time!
<smile> :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> support those kinds of people
<smile> yeah :D
<smile> I like pacman ;) it's the package management system of Arch Linux
<smile> you can run pacman multiple times :) that makes the best use of your bandwidth and cpu power
<smile> rebooting :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> whew i thought you broke it
<smile> hi :)
<smile> my computer is still booting ;)
<Kilos> yay
<smile> No, I had to reboot a few times to clean up my GRUB menu
<smile> :)
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 21 hours, 4 minutes and 23 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-18 05:50:00 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-01-18 03:47:28 PST
<Kilos> sjoe
 * mazal must still find the proper way of cleaning up grub
<Kilos> what is there to clean up?
<Kilos> smile what do you do to clean up grub
<mazal> Remove the old kernels
<Kilos> if it aint broke dont fix it
<mazal> Well that's mostly what is being done
<Kilos> dpesnt apt-get autoclean do that
<mazal> I dunno
<Kilos> or apt-get clean
<mazal> I tried it twice before and on both occasions I had system instability afterwards , that why I say I must find the proper way
 * Trixar_za shakes head
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I have 2 how-to's and neither worked lekker
<Kilos> Trixar_za  explain man
<Trixar_za> Cybercrime is so bad because of the wetware (human element), not the security of the systems themselves. 
<Trixar_za> Can't you use grub-update2 to update (and clean) the grub entries?
<Kilos> my grub works so i leave it alone
<Trixar_za> er, that should be grub2-update - lol
<Trixar_za> I've broken mine a few times, so it's good to remember :P
<Kilos> smile , explain man
<inetpro> Kilos: I was not gone that long man
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro  yes you were
<Kilos> maaz cant lie
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
 * inetpro was just quiet for that long
<Kilos> good excuse
<inetpro> how's yeah all doing?
<Kilos> we working towards ubuntu membership
<Kilos> go testify for the fly
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Kilos> we had long chats last night that you missed man
<Kilos> and we had some fun with that gpg key thing
<inetpro> hmm... I see
<Kilos> mine told me after running a bit to do some other work as well to generate more bits
 * inetpro will have to check later
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh inetpro  how do we add stuff to the agenda now?
<Kilos> 2 things to add in plans for 2015
<inetpro> just edit like you edited before
<inetpro> same system, nothing changed
<Kilos> oh you mean add stuff next to the plans?
<Kilos> before there was an add button man
<Kilos> now ive forgotten what the 2 things were sigh
<Kilos> one was membership
<Kilos> how will noobs and list peeps add stuff to the agenda. not everyone knows about the edit thing
<Kilos> that should be a gui function
<smile> Kilos: grub customizer ;)
<smile> thats a GUI tool
<Kilos> what custromizing do you do
<smile> I delete memtest from the list, also the advanced options get removed, and I rename some stuff to be easily readable
<smile> And sometimes I change the order :)
<Kilos> does memtest test everytime or only when you tick it
<Kilos> mazal  sien jy nou
<Kilos> ill leave well enough alone
<mazal> Hoe nou wat nou ?
<Kilos> lees^^
<superfly> I updated the agenda
<superfly> anyone else want to edit the agenda?
<mazal> Ah ok , that's something else intirely
<superfly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127
<mazal> smile , do you have dual-boot ?
<Kilos> ah ty superfly  there were 2 things to discuss at the meeting, i forget the other one
<mazal> Kilos , wrote for you as well. Didn't know you are also applying , saw it on agenda now
<mazal> I added my 2 cents
<Kilos> ty mazal  i havent any contributions so it will be a miracle if i get it
<mazal> Might I ask , what is ubuntu membership about ? Do you get certain perks or something ?
<Kilos> well for one
<Kilos> you can hook your thumbs under your armpits and say i am a member
<Kilos> lol also you can then request stuff from the loco council
<mazal> And the loco council is the guys above all the loco's ?
<Kilos> you become like a part of the family
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> mazal  have you signed the code of conduct?
<Kilos> sjoe dit was n mission
<mazal> I signed few things a while back , I think that was one of them yes
<Kilos> im sure the monkey helped me to do it years ago but it showed me as not signed
<Kilos> i dont know if changing pcs makes it want you to sign again
<Kilos> did you get a gpg key?
<mazal> No that doesn't sound familiar
<Kilos> then you havent signed it
<Kilos> what a jog
<Kilos> job as well
<Kilos> your pc generates a key
<Kilos> http://www.wikihow.com/Sign-the-Ubuntu-Code-of-Conduct
<Kilos> the fly had to help me
<Kilos> not HAD to help but had to HELP
<mazal> Shees dis omtrent 'n storie en 'n half
<Kilos> lol
<smile> mazal: triple boot ;)
<smile> I have to go
<smile> see you alter
<smile> * later
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> home time
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Kilos> ohi gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> wb drussell  where you been man
<drussell> Kilos: Hey! thanks. Holiday until last week, then travelling most of last week ;o) Hope you had a good Xmas/New Year?
<Kilos> ya all good ty
<Kilos> nice to have you back
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> oi
<charl> Maaz is rude again today
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> how are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> fine ty and you lad
<Kilos> bit older and blinder but fine
<charl> good, good
<charl> blinder?
<Kilos> ya one eye is blind and other one also cant see
<charl> ah :(
<Kilos> hehe but kde lets me enlarge text lekker without needing tweak tools
<charl> yeah kde is pretty flexible
<Kilos> mazal has also converted to kde
<Kilos> been nagging him for a year to try it, now he raves about it
<charl> a lot of people seem to be strangely negative towards kde
<Kilos> ya weird
<charl> it seems like people think because it's one of the older desktop environments that it's outdated or something
<charl> that's unfortunate because the new kde looks pretty modern actually
<Kilos> i tried it in 9.10 i think and couldnt even connect online so gave up till12.04
<charl> it might lack in one or two areas but then nothing is perfect in any case
<charl> i think the earlier versions of kubuntu were not very well supported
<charl> if i remember correctly it was a personal project of 1 guy
<charl> after 12.04 they started inserting more resources into it and things got better
<Kilos> the fly and pro always saying they dont have probs because they use kde convinced me to give it a fair trial and now i love it
<charl> but i stand to be corrected as i'm not entirely sure what the story was anymore
<charl> yeah
<Kilos> 12.04 is super stable
<Kilos> i mean 14.04
<Kilos> next will be 16.04
<charl> 14.04 is a good release all-round
<Kilos> lot of work to customize i find
<charl> i try to keep my desktops up to date on the latest so running 14.10 right now is best for me
<charl> but in the server park it's mostly the LTS releases
<charl> yeah but all desktops take a lot of work if you really want to customise them
<charl> i try to keep most things default as far as possible
<Kilos> if i had adsl id keep upgrading but its too much data for 3g
<Kilos> by customize i mean to show 10 workspaces and large text and make good sounds from irc
<Kilos> channel messages here go pling and nick said goes bloep
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<charl> ah
<Kilos> hey have you signed the ubuntu code of conduct?
<charl> i haven't signed any of ubuntu anything
<charl> why do i need to sign a code of conduct ?
<charl> just to use an operating system even
<Kilos> no man dodo
<Kilos> we are pushing to get more ubuntu members registered
<charl> ah
<Kilos> we only have 4 and three arent here anymore
<charl> well i'm a user of ubuntu but so i am a user of a lot of stuff, i tend not to register for something unless absolutely necessary
<Kilos> so the loco council suggested we get more
<charl> what benefit is there to being a member?
<Kilos> thats too involved to answer
<charl> ah :) ok
<Kilos> like why do you come to this channel
<charl> just to hang out :P
<charl> same reason as i am on 7+ other irc channels
<Kilos> right because its a good place to hang out
<charl> yup
<Kilos> ill let you know the perks when i get them written down sometime
<Kilos> main one is being part of the ubuntu community
<Kilos> go see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127
<charl> checking
<Kilos> testimonials are the order of the day
<charl> ah yes
<charl> interesting
<charl> oh i see, you need to get testimonials written for you in order to get membership ?
<charl> i'm not going to expect people to write testimonials for me :P
<Kilos> i do yes because i havent contributed like other peeps do
<charl> i just help out a bit between here and there
<charl> ah ?
<charl> i guess if you're contributor to the ubuntu project itself you automatically get membership
<Kilos> no they also have to apply
<charl> ah but then it's easy
<Kilos> the fly even has a package in the repos
<charl> because you simply say you've done x and y and you get membership
<charl> that's awesome ! which package ?
<Kilos> they can ya
<Kilos> openlp
<Kilos> read his page from that link
<Kilos> he does lots
<charl> nice !
<charl> $ apt-cache show openlp|grep Maintainer
<charl> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<charl> Original-Maintainer: Raoul Snyman <raoul@snyman.info>
<charl> that's pretty cool
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> if i would ever want to contribute i would do that as well, maintaining up to date packages is important
<charl> but yeah i have so much on my plate if i start yet more projects i will end up getting sunk
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<Kilos> ha bduk1  minetest time?
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<octoquad> hello Kilos 
<octoquad> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> :-)
<octoquad> so I saw something about apt-offline in the mailing list... is this to be discussed in the upcoming meeting next week?
<Kilos> i can see them but still gotta type it
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> we looked at it, lots of work
<octoquad> really? What's the plan/blueprint for its use...
<octoquad> reading the docs: http://apt-offline.alioth.debian.org/
<octoquad> I see where this is going
<octoquad> actually reading this though: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/648/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<Kilos> work it out then we can discuss it more at the meet. maybe get a few more peeps to look at it
<octoquad> well, I get the jist of it, just not sure what the plan is...I'll wait for the meeting and chime in
<Kilos> the thing is at the meeting there isnt time to then still research something
<Kilos> we looked at it and there were suggestions of easier ways of doing things
<Kilos> like carrying the repos around
<Kilos> just keeping them up to date will be a pain but then the same will apply to apt-offline i think
<gremble> What is apt-offline?
<Kilos> its a kinda program where you can get all updates and packages on one pc then transfer them to other pcs that havent got internet
<Kilos> sorry i took so long, busy eating
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi :)
<smile> a few moments ago chatzilla got stuck loading
<smile> never happened before
<smile> second try was a good one :)
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I really just want to watch lecture videos, but I can't, the internet is too slow
<gremble> :(
<gremble> Right now it sucks to be a South Africa
<gremble> n*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> cant you download them then watch locally
<gremble> I could
<gremble> Would still take the same amount of time
<Kilos> ya but download now for tomorrows watching
<Kilos> cant you wget them
<gremble> Rather just use the website portal to download them
<Kilos> ya whatever way just plan ahead. waiting for vids that buffer all the time is maddening
<Kilos> i had that prob wit gprs signal
<Kilos> with
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> your turn to go sign the code of conduct
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro  i forgot that funny word you used so i just made a miscellaneous section
<magespawn> i signed sometime ago Kilos, unless i need to resign?
<Kilos> i think if you on another pc you need to
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> because i see there is another gpg key there of mine but it said i hadnt signed
<Kilos> maybe someone can enlighten me 
<Kilos> just go see your page and it will say whether you have signed
<Kilos> hmm... SDCDev  hopping hey
<inetpro> Kilos: funny word?
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening. if i could remember it id tell you
<Kilos> the word for other things to discuss at meetings
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi superfly inetpro 
<superfly> hey magespawn
<superfly> magespawn: if you haven't yet, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly -- I'm applying for Ubuntu membership
<inetpro> Kilos: best is to discuss and research apt-offline before the meeting
<inetpro> then just report back progress at the meeting
<Kilos> yes inetpro  i agree but it needs someone with savvy to investigate it
<inetpro> get octoquad to help you with the research
<Kilos> to help you man
<Kilos> its too involved for me to understand
 * inetpro is too tired
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi inetpro, superfly, Kilos, magespawn 
<inetpro> hello charl
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> inetpro  are you writing testimonials?
<inetpro> superfly: what is your due date?
<magespawn> hi charl 
<magespawn> cool superfly, i'l check it out
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... that graeme guy forgot to post the three words on the wiki
<superfly> inetpro: we'll have to remind him tomorrow
<superfly> inetpro: my due date? I'm not pregnant...?
<inetpro> lmga
<inetpro> you know what I mean
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twits
<magespawn> another one superfly? putting the super in fly
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> \/exit
<inetpro> superfly: what's the next step after testimonials?
<Kilos> application to the loco
<inetpro> have you applied yet?
<Kilos> after meeting
<superfly> No. You have to add your name to the list.
<Kilos> first we fishing for 3 words
<superfly> "The next 22:00 UTC meeting will be at Thursday, February 5th, 2014 at 22:00:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net."
<superfly> "The next 12:00 UTC meeting will be at Wednesday, January 21st, 2014 at 12:00:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net."
<inetpro> what council is this?
<superfly> I can't do 12:00 UTC, I'm going to have to go for the 22:00 UTC
<superfly> The Ubuntu membership council
<inetpro> ah
<superfly> inetpro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember#Preparing_your_Application
<inetpro> hmm... 12:00 UTC = 14:00 SAST ?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> Oh wow, Kilos, you got a recommendation from drubin!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where did you see that
<Kilos> how does he know
<inetpro> yikes and 22:00 UTC is midnight
<inetpro> nice writeup by drubin as well
<Kilos> where do you see this??
<inetpro> Kilos: on your page man
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how does he know
<inetpro> Kilos: go to your page and click subscribe 
<inetpro> then you get an email every time someone edits it
<inetpro> the wiki is just superslow today
<Kilos> oh wow
<magespawn> superfly, you want new comments above or below the note about the sig command?
<Kilos> sig at end
<superfly> magespawn: above
<Kilos> inetpro  where is drubin and how would he even know i want to apply
<Kilos> and how do i thank him
<inetpro> Kilos: he knows it all
<Kilos> how
<inetpro> he's still on the mailing list
<inetpro> I guess
<Kilos> haha now you know why i need so much help
<Kilos> my AI is getting worn
<octoquad> inetpro, Kilos, Re: apt-offline, let me know what the plan is around this and I'll look into it
<inetpro> Kilos: send him a message to drubin (-AT-) ubuntu (-DOT-) com 
<Kilos> now im lost
<superfly> Kilos: apt-offline is really easy, but I'll explain on the mailing list.
<Kilos> octoquad  see if you can figure it all out then we can discuss it here before the meeting
<Kilos> ah ty superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: he said mailing list
<Kilos> who?
<inetpro> superfly: you think it would be worth it?
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> what do i do with that command
<Kilos> hehe\
<Kilos> send him a message how
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> magespawn: no pregnancy, inetpro was asking which review session I'm choosing for my Ubuntu membership application
<inetpro> Kilos: (-AT-) = @
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos:  (-DOT-) = .
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why dont you say so man or pm me
<inetpro> Kilos: it's on his public page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/drubin
<inetpro> that is how you put email addresses on a web page to prevent email address harvesting
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i tried to save hgis addy in evo the normal way. and it made that funny thing and crashed evo
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> good night all, bed time for me
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> An application has crashed on your system (now or in the past)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh my. reading other peeps pages makes me skaam
<smile> night
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> superfly  ty for the apt-offline info
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> yw
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-20
<Kilos> morning charl  ambo_  bduk1  inetpro  Trixar_za  and others
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Trixar_za> How did you know I was here?
<Kilos> i know everything
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> no man konversation is like xchat , it shows peeps online
<Trixar_za> I'm updating my minetest server and mods
<Trixar_za> Maybe adding a few of more and modifying some :P
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> work on me getting free data then ill come play
<Kilos> bduk1  bduk2   wat nou
<Kilos> boetie kom kuier?
<bduk2> More Kilos  en almal
<bduk2> Ek werf meer ouens vir ubuntu man 
<Kilos> mooi man
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> soos die engelsman wat hier is ook\
<bduk2> Sien ek het 3 devices so 'n user op elkeen dan is ons klaar 3 meer
<Kilos> lol
<bduk2> Hoe gaan dit vanmore daar by jou Kilos 
<Trixar_za> That should be all of them
<Kilos> voel bietjie swak vandag, weet nie hoekom nie
<Kilos> thats really a lekker game hey Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> areas, bridges, moreblocks, moreores, creatures, homedecor, 3d_armor, u_skinsdb, worldedit, shooter, travelnet, unified_inventory
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but adding parts can be a pain because your balancing functionality with resources requirements
<Kilos> oh my, do you fight the monsters
<Kilos> they used to kill me so we turned it off
<Trixar_za> Yeah, 3d_armor adds swords and armor, shooter adds guns, and creatures add zombies
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> u_skinsdb should add skins you can choose from
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> I don't actually want the zombies to randomly spawn. I want them to spawn in a certain place. One player made a 'troll hole' - you fall a long way and I created some buffers with water so the fall doesn't kill you.
<Trixar_za> There used to be no way back without powers or using /home
<Kilos> lol i died in holes a few times too
<Trixar_za> So I created a little room filled with zombies. At the end of it, you can use the teleporter to get back.
<Trixar_za> or die trying - lol
<Kilos> i had to mine my way up with a pick back then
<Trixar_za> That's where travelnet is useful. You can make travel boxes (teleporters) between places
<Kilos> ya we had that
<Trixar_za> It also comes with a elevator, but that's just a teleporter that allows you to move up or down between two boxes
<Kilos> and teleporting was great
<Kilos> saved lots of tired legs
<Trixar_za> and long trips up or down ladders :P
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> did you ever go see my mine in the deep?
<Trixar_za> My server is running at rock.gigirc.com if you want to check it out
<Trixar_za> No :P
<Kilos> i think it was 5 ks down on a ladder
<Trixar_za> Still have to update the mods on my server though
<Kilos> im limited to 35m a day atm so min online stuff
<Kilos> month end is still so far away
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it can be a bit data intensive
<Kilos> hi octoquad  did you see the flies mail about apt-offline
<octoquad> morning Kilos
<octoquad> yes, I did
<Kilos> and charls follow up
<octoquad> Same as http://www.debian-administration.org/article/648/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<Kilos> you can work on that if you like
<Kilos> ohi superhuman  wb
<superhuman> aweh Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo 'lo
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> superhuman: wb
<inetpro> superfly: only problem with apt-offline is that it's not installed by default, at least not on 14.04
<inetpro> rephrase: first problem with apt-offline*
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> http://businesstech.co.za/news/general/77591/eskom-load-shedding-schedule-to-april-2015/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> yay apt-offline has a gui
<Kilos> will try it out before the meeting hopefully
<inetpro> but Kilos, you had to install it?
<Kilos> yes but thats so easy
<inetpro> what if you're offline?
<Kilos> synaptic or aptitude
<Kilos> well then one needs to be able to supply the packages first
<inetpro> that's my point
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> so having the repo on hand is also needed
<Kilos> or maybe using apt-rdepends and getting all the relevant packages
<Kilos> i still think using remastersys to make a live dvd with all these extras already installed might help
<Kilos> maybe we can start a collection so we can buy the source and make it our own fork
<Kilos> the guy wants $50
<mazal> love remastersys , re-installed so many pc's without hassle thanx to that app
<Kilos> i think we should try get it
<mazal> But I doubt that old version will still work onwards , I already had to do a tweak on 10.04 Lubuntu to get it to work
<mazal> 14.04 even
<Kilos> i used it on 14.04 works fine
<mazal> Unity yes , but Lubuntu needs a tweak
<Kilos> no tweaking just i used the gui
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> lightdm config files that moved
<Kilos> oh wait i useit on 12.04
<mazal> Easy fix though
<Kilos> install gdm
<mazal> And on Kubuntu it also refuses if you haven't done some login settings options yet
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> well fix it for kde then ill try it here
<charl> good morning
<mazal> What's the error you get Kilos ?
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos, mazal, inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<mazal> remastersys works 100% on my Kubuntu
<mazal> Hi charl 
<Kilos> what did you change on login settings
<mazal> It refuses says that lightdm is not setup , but all I did was go into system settings and made some changes to login options.
<mazal> I changed changed the userbar to classic
<mazal> Then remastersys ran fine
<Kilos> i dont see login options
<mazal> Now I must add , the resulting iso doesn't have an install option if you select the " boot live cd ". You must select the install at the boot screen
<mazal> Right at the bottom under system administration
<mazal> There's one that says "login screen"
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<mazal> I changed "user bar" to "classic" , that's it , nothing else
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> wbb got to go pick mulberry leaves for my sick lamb
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is so cool http://mybroadband.co.za/news/gadgets/117096-your-entire-pc-in-a-mouse.html
<bduk2> Kilos:  what is mulberrys
<Kilos> moerbye
<bduk2> ok does it help the sheep
<Kilos> leaves very healthy
<Kilos> healthier than grass alone
<bduk2> ok whats wrong with the sheep
<Kilos> it got some bug and was totally lame. i check for verlamming bosluise but found none
<Kilos> for three days it just lay there , i had to pipe water down its throat
<inetpro> is it getting better Kilos?
<Kilos> then it got a bit better but didnt know how to eat, so i pushed 1 leaf at a time to back of tongue
<Kilos> ya it stands for 5 mins at a time now but can only reverse because front legs are weak
<Kilos> but it vreets
<Kilos> it couldnt drink water for first 2 weeks either , all had to be piped, then it tried to chew the water
<Kilos> now at least it drinks on its own
<Kilos> must have been some brain damage 
<Kilos> now i can put a bowl of water there and it drinks and a pile of leaves in fronty of it is good for the food
<Kilos> but when it stands up it reverses away from everything
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so i spend lots of time moving food
<Kilos> eats about 1/2 wheelbarrow full of leaves everyday
<Kilos> and eats lots of knapse kerels
<inetpro> Kilos: good, as long as there is progress it makes it worth it, hope it gets better soon
<Kilos> the kerels are a natural antibiotic
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> me too its a ewe
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: very interesting indeed, not sure it is completely practical 
<Kilos> that mouse  pc is a wonderful idea
<ThatGraemeGuy> i know but something doesn't necessarily have to be practical to be cool
<inetpro> a PC in a keyboard would perhaps be more practical
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya how do you type
<inetpro> would be very cool for presentations
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> but then, with mobile phones we don't even need to go there anymore 
<mazal> inetpro, that reminds me of my first "pc"
<mazal> Commodore 64 , everything in the keyboard\
<Kilos> eish fones 
<inetpro> all we need is wifi integration with projectors and mobile 
<Kilos> they for kids
<Kilos> even whatsapp is a mission
<mazal> Connected tape drive to it , started loading the app and waited 40 minutes for it to load lol
<bduk2> Kilos:  ekt gou my vrou gevra om bietjie in die veesiekte boek te kyk
<Kilos> monnig and veldtman?
<mazal> Bout one year later a floppy drive came out for it and we though " wow boet , this is so awesome !! " :) Good times
<Kilos> dit was baie vreemd bduk2  dit het in die kraal in gehardloop in die aand en volgende oggend was lam
<Kilos> verlammings bosluis maak laat hulle nie kan opstaan nie maar kan nog eet en drink
<Kilos> al wat ek kan dink is slang byt
<Kilos> die ander ene wat selle gedoen het is dood na drie dae
<Kilos> amper soos n mens in n koma in die begin
<Kilos> maar nou as sy my sien skree sy al vir nog blare
<Kilos> as dit n ram was het ek keelaf gesny
<Kilos> maar in die laaste maand het sy amper in grote verdubbel
<bduk2> baie snaaks. Onthou nie so iets by ons skape nie my vrou ook nie. Gee haar 'n spuit teremycin. ons spuit ons skape baie daarvan. Is dit 'n ooi wat dragtig is?
<Kilos> ek het berenil gespy
<Kilos> gespyt
<Kilos> dis ook oxytetracycline
<Kilos> en n week later penicillin gegee
<Kilos> en ontwurm 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , die was my eerste pc : http://is.gd/0OYNIj
<mazal> Ek voel nou skoon nostalgies
<Kilos> sjoe mazal  
<Kilos> lol
<bduk2> Mazal moenie huil nie asb
<mazal> My moeder het nog haar flou gespaar om een vir my te kon koop
<Kilos> bduk2  al wat ek kan dink is slang met neuro toksien gif
<Kilos> want eks seker daar was brein skade, want dit het vergeet hoe om te eet of drink
<Kilos> voorentoe sal ek haar bloed gebruik om ander te inokuleer
<bduk2> glo nie dan sou sy al lankal ophou asemhaal het. Jy moet tog merke of swelling sien
<Kilos> die wol te dik man
<Kilos> merino x vleis merino x landskaap
<bduk2> glo nie slang sou deur wol byt nie sal in gesig of op bene wees
<Kilos> wel watever dit was dit lyk of sy dit gaan oorleef
<bduk2> Kilos:  se net weer die simptome
<Kilos> heeltemal lam
<Kilos> net oe en longe het nog gewerk
<bduk2> My vrou gaan 'n vriend van ons vra wat baie goed is met diere hy is amper ons lokale veearts hier.
<Kilos> dankie
<bduk2> sys nie dragtig nie?
<Kilos> maar soos ek se die ander een wat so gemaak het was binne drie dae dood
<Kilos> nee man sy is nou eers 4 maande oud
<Kilos> #ubuntu-farming
<Kilos> lol
<bduk2> hoelank is die een al so?
<Kilos> 1 maand
<bduk2> So lank
<Kilos> sy lyk heel gesond, net swak
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> van die 21ste december
<Kilos> ek onthou dit want sus was selle dag op pad na haar dogter in namibia
<Kilos> dis nie n siekte nie , dis iets wat die spiere en verstand aangetas het
<Kilos> eerste keer wat ek dit sien
<Kilos> that and this membership thing has kept my head spinning in overdrive
<Kilos> 7200rpm
<bduk2> Die ou is besig met studente sal jou laatweet sodra ek weet of anders kan ek sy nommer vir jou gee dan kan jy hom bel as jy wil Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie maar bel is duur.
<Kilos> al my geld gaan vir data en pc goed
<bduk2> Dis ok Kilos  sal hom bel as hy ete het. kyk hier solank http://landbou.com/kundiges/vra-vir-faffa/lamsiekte/
<Kilos> daar is geen haas nie , want sy verber daagliks
<Kilos> verbeter
<Kilos> nee man wag tot hy tyd het
<Kilos> etenstyd is belangrik
<Kilos> hmm... botu;lism
<Kilos> maar als vrek van dit
<Kilos> sjoe wie weet
<Kilos> ek glo dat as sy nou nog nie dood is nie sal sy nie vrek nie
<bduk2> Sorry Kilos  gou bietjie besig geraak. Ken nie veel van die diere dinge nie maar ons probeer maar
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> moenie baie worrie nie seun , sy is verby die ergste
<bduk2> Nou daai artikel gaan lees en dit lyk nogal na jou skaap se simptome
<Kilos> ja baie maar sy het nie uit die bek geskuim nie
<Kilos> maar as dit lamsiekte was is sy nou darem goed ge ent daarteen. sal moet rondloop en kyk vir ander doeie diere se bene in die plek
<Kilos> ai!
<bduk2> Ok die boere is klaar  (vir eers) terug na die ubuntu manne
<Kilos> kan enigiets wees tot n dooi rot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> maaz change topic
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> sorry for the off topic ranting guys
<mazal> Is there a way I can increase the text size overall of everything on Kubuntu ?\
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> lemme check
<mazal> A text size setting that change all text in all apps
<Kilos> application appearance
<Kilos> then fonts
<mazal> Ah ok I see , then " adjust all fons ? "
<Kilos> at the bottom i ticked force fonts and made it 104
<Kilos> that too i have at 12
<mazal> Kewl , that works , except for my irc window 
<Kilos> en ek lees nou lekker
<Kilos> irc you set in the client
<Kilos> i use konversation because its easier to change things
<mazal> The channel list at the left changed , just this main screen inside the channel didn't
<Kilos> what client
<mazal> xchat
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> Maybe I must close and open the room
<Kilos> no man you corrupting kde
<mazal> nope , that didn't work
<Kilos> install konversation
<Kilos> you corrupt kde with xchat
<mazal> I can't find a setting for it , can't be
<Kilos> you can change konversation to look just like xchat
<Kilos> xchat is no longer supported i think
<mazal> Aha found it
<Kilos> if you must use one of them use hexchat
<Kilos> in xchat?
<mazal> Daarsy , nice and big now. yep xchat
<Kilos> my
<Kilos> oh it doesnt give lekker alerts
<Kilos> gives bell.oga
<Kilos> pling
<bduk2> Kilos:  kan ons gou weer landbou gesels?
<bduk2> Daai ou se jy moet kyk vir wurms anders kan dit ook 'n kalsium tekort wees. jy kan kalcitet spuit vir die kalsium
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek het ontwurm met seponver wat ook melk lindwurm doen na twee weke van lam word
<Kilos> en vanoggend met ivomec super
<Kilos> die kalk ding kan miskien help ja want as diere begin ou bene kou dan wys dit na kalk tekort ek dink
<Kilos> maar ek weet nie of dit die oorsaak was nie
<Kilos> sy staan en eet blare lekker nou, ek kan net nie die xperia te kry wer vir kiekie neem nie
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> se vir hom ek se dankie
<bduk2> Ek maak so Kilos 
<bduk2> daai kalsium goed is Calsi tet spuit 10ml onder die vel in
<Kilos> sal so maak as sus kans kry om te gaan koop dankie
<bduk2> Terug na ubuntu voor daai kwaai manne ons afskop hier
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal_test> oom Kilos, I'm having a look at konversation now
<Kilos> its very lekker and you kan press ctrl+R and it makes a line for if you go away and dont want to scroll past where you were
<mazal_test> How do I remove/reset that line ?
<Kilos> many settings in konversation under settings configure konversation and configure notifications
<Kilos> why remove it
<Kilos> leave it there
<mazal_test> When you caught up an are bavk and have to leave again and want to put a new line
<Kilos> i use it to keep different chats apart
<mazal_test> oh nevermind , I see just ctl-r again
<Kilos> you just add a new one again
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> wat breek jy nou?
<mazal> At first it looks a bit more colorful
<mazal> Settings was easy to configure , like that
<Kilos> jy kan tot die kanale op die linkerkant kry soos xchat
<Kilos> and you kan see smileys
<mazal> :)
<mazal> No I cant
<mazal> :-)
<Kilos> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Tips_and_Tricks
<mazal> Must I enable it ?
<Kilos> i think its in there
<Kilos> you add some text to somewhere
<Kilos> number 6
<mazal> Will try later , if I remember
<Kilos> lemme tell you
<mazal> I also like that I can just click on a link and it opens
<Kilos> sudo nano ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<mazal> Xchat I had to right-click and tell it to open
<Kilos> ya kde is very cool
<Kilos> add 
<Kilos> Themes]
<Kilos>  EmotIconTheme=Default
<Kilos>  EnableEmotIcons=true
<mazal> Chat window is bigger as well , also like that
<Kilos>  [themes]
<Kilos> are you doing it?
<mazal> Will do later like I said oom. Don't want to edit config files now
<Kilos> its fast and simple man
<mazal> Smileys is not important enough this time of day :P
<Kilos> theree lines to add
<Kilos> it makes it prettier
<mazal> ai
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> then you kan see peeps stick tongue out at you
<mazal> ok dan , laat ek dit tog maar doen
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Have you seen http://sakis3g.com ?
<Kilos> will look Trixar_za  have you fixed it
<Trixar_za> No, somebody else bought the domain to provide Sakis3g
<Kilos> oh
<Trixar_za> he's providing the old version, but I'm trying to get him to provide mine
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> ya convince him , yours is better and can see more modems
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> mazal  waar is jy nou
<mazal> :)
<mazal> Dit werkie
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> wil jy my epos addy leen
<mazal> Hoekom ?
<Kilos> you add those three lines then ctrl+o
<mazal> did
<Kilos> then enter then ctrl+x
<mazal> did
<Kilos> then restart konversation
<mazal> Oh must I restart ?
<Kilos> i dunno try it
<mazal> ROTFLOL , ek mors net met oom, dis seker obvious hy moet restart :)
<Kilos> konversation rocks
<mazal> I emmulated one of my own users now <eg>
<Kilos> Maaz  hit mazal  
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> :)
<mazal> Ok oom , my smileys werk nou
<Kilos> mooi gaan werk nou
<mazal> Nee ek willie
<Kilos> lolol
<mazal> Where was I before all this konversation thing happened ?
<Kilos> xchat text too small
<mazal> Oooh ja !!! lemme check this one's options for that
<Kilos> it should work with the default settings i think
<Kilos> set fonts
<Kilos> settings configure fonts
<mazal> Ek kannie nou dit kyk nie , oom het gese ek moet gaan werk :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> :P
<Kilos> hehe i <3 kde
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> Ja nee oom , it's early days yet , but I must say I like K a lot so far. Really nice
<Kilos> the best
<mazal> Why you didn't tell me long ago to try it ?
<Kilos> you will see, it doesnt break easily
<Kilos> i have been trying for a year now but you had excuses
<Kilos> soos nie nou tyd om nuwe goed te leer nie
<mazal> issie
<Kilos> and you liked unity and didnt see a reason to change
<mazal> Kannie weesie , ekke ?
<Kilos> ja ja
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> eks seker jy het in die agtergrond gese wat weet die ou toppie
<Kilos> jy vergeet ek leer van die meesters
<mazal> Hehe , nee die probleem was maar tyd , en die laaste een wat ek getry het se instability
<mazal> Dink dit was 11.10 , kan nie eers onthou nie
<mazal> Het my baie kopsere gegee daai een
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> as tyd altyd n probleem is dan hou by die lts releases
<mazal> Ja dis wat ek doen , van 12.04 af gebruik ek net LTS , niks anders nie
<Kilos> dasn is dit net in jare tyd dat jy nog moet werk
<mazal> Eenkeer in 2 jaar install is nie bad nie
<Kilos> nee
<Kilos> ek dink ook dis miskien beter om te wag vir die .1
<Kilos> 14.04.1
<Kilos> dan is als al gesorteer
<mazal> ê
<mazal> ë
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Het nou eers die composite key setting gesoek , en gekry
<Kilos> ja kde het als
<mazal> compose key even
<mazal> Ek sê altyd vir myself ek gaan wag vir die .1 release , maar dan is ek te haastig om die nuwe ubu te try en wag nooit tot dan nie. Ek doen myne gewoonlik so 2 weke na release
<Kilos> ja dis moelik maar beter om eers te toets op n ander skyf of virtual ding
<mazal> Bye all , have a nice evening
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> wooot lammetjie look so wankelrig rond en soek self bossies en gras om te vreet
<Gremble> Hey
<Kilos> ohi Gremble  
<Kilos> you learning hard?
<Gremble> The power was off, so I took a nap instead
<Gremble> :P
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> dont stick your tongue out at me gremble  
<gremble> c==|:
<Kilos> my daughter also used to do that till i threatnened to bite it off
<gremble> That is really creepy
<Kilos> with that i only see text
<Kilos> actually lots of peeps use that emoticon
<Kilos> thats why i make emoticons work in konversation so i can see who sticks tongue out at me
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> :)
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> so, western digital
<Kilos> oh gremble  /me grumbles
<Symmetria> bought hitachi
<Symmetria> wtf did that happen
<Kilos> aw now i forgot why
<Kilos> hi Symmetria  you supposed to greet before ranting
<Kilos> oh ya gremble did ibid python beat you?
<Kilos> or you forgot
<Symmetria> lol sorrt
<Symmetria> sorry
<gremble> It beat me. There is just so much to do to get it to 3
<gremble> :/
<Kilos> aw
<captine> Symmetria, hitachi no good?
<Kilos> we gonna have to beg the weed to make some time
<Kilos> Maaz  google #ibid on irc
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ibid in Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ibid :: "Ibid chat bot - Launchpad Blog" http://blog.launchpad.net/projects/ibid-chat-bot :: "caktus/hal · GitHub" https://github.com/caktus/hal :: "Ibid – Freecode" http://www.freecode.com/projects/ibid :: "Comparison of Internet Relay Chat bots - Wikipedia, the free ..."
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_bots :: "IRC Networks > Atrum > Channels" http://search.mibbit.com/…
<Kilos> oh ya atrum
<Kilos> Maaz  ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Symmetria> captine,  heh actually HGCS (the old hitachi) produce some of the best NAS drives around
<Symmetria> and they are world specialists in huge capacity disks
<Symmetria> but I was just suprised they were now owned by WD
<inetpro> Symmetria: that a good thing or a bad thang?
<inetpro> wb smile
<smile> hi inetpro :)
<smile> thanks
<Kilos> hmm...
<smile> I'm converting 200 tabs to one single PDF :P
<inetpro> is it just me or is wiki.ubuntu.com slow for everyone else?
<smile> I'm curious ;)
<Kilos> slow today inetpro  
<Kilos> was much faster yesterday
<smile> inetpro: fast enough for me :)
<smile> (just viewing)
<Kilos> where is our fly?
<gremble> all zipped up
<inetpro> smile: I'm also just viewing, but the speed varies from acceptable to very very slow
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Kilos: what do you mean? :p
<Kilos> what do you mean what do i mean smile  
<smile> "where is our fly?é
<smile> * "where is our fly?"
<Kilos> oh my
<smile> oh my fly. :P
<smile> :o
<Kilos> there is only one
<smile> why dont you get another one? :p
<Kilos> superfly  dodo
<Kilos> did you now google what a dodo is
<Kilos> hehe
<smile>  full of energy, vitality, or daring: the go-go generation
<smile> :p
<Kilos> dodo not gogo
<Kilos> extinct bird
<Kilos> was too friendly and lovable, didnt run away from enemies
<smile> oh yeah, dodo, I remember
<Kilos> :-)
<gremble> Birds are neither friendly nor lovable >.>
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> demi moore is both
<Kilos> ok then maybe the dodo was too stupid to run
<gremble> Is it possibly to be friendly and unlovable? or unfriendly and lovable?
<Kilos> you will learn that in time
<Kilos> wiki fast now here inetpro  
<Kilos> whew africa has min ubuntu locos
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<captine> Symmetria, wow.  didnt realize wd owned them
<captine> I am a fan of the WD Red drives.  seem solid.  Thought Hitachi used to run hotter (like the old maxtors)
<Symmetria> captine heh, I was specifically looking for high speed 6TB disks
<Symmetria> HGCS also makes the only 8TB disks available as far as I know
<Symmetria> HGST I mean
<Symmetria> heh I just bought 6 HGST 6TB disks
<Symmetria> 7200 RPM 6TB disk = fast as HELL
<Symmetria> because on a 6TB disk, the number of platters and how close the data is together makes them fast even at 5400 RPM
<Symmetria> at 7200 RPM those things are sick
<Symmetria> heh the best performing 6TB disk is still the seagate enterprise class 
<Symmetria> but they are $100 more expensive per drive 
<gremble> Is that specifically 6TB disks Symmetria?
<Symmetria> gremble, 4TB disks same thing, 4TB standard disks are fast 
<Symmetria> but they arent as fast as 6TB disks
<Symmetria> cache on the disk also helps, standard desktop drives have like 64meg of it, the more advaced drives are 128
<gremble> That is pretty interesting, that there are specific sizes that have speed improvements over other sizes
<gremble> :o
<Symmetria> gremble well, think about it, data is packed closer together on a larger drive
<Symmetria> so the heads dont have to travel as far to seek the same amount of data
<Symmetria> benchmark a 1TB disk vs any 3TB disk
<Symmetria> you'll see a big difference
<gremble> Perhaps for continious blocks, but searching for abitrary data shouldnt be faster like that
<inetpro> what is the maximum size that you can get in SSD these days?
<captine> So... i have managed to get my IT department to give me 2 ubuntu lts vm's in our datacentre.  One running a bunch of test software (orangehrm, drupal as an interim intranet test etc).  The other is dedicated to gitlab...  Spent all day getting active directory to work on the drupal install and the gitlab... what a pain
<Symmetria> gremble it is actually, because the chances are its still closer together cause of how densly the data is packed 
<Symmetria> inetpro 1TB SSD's are pretty common
<Symmetria> havent seen anything much bigger than that
<gremble> That is pretty cool though
<Symmetria> I use a 768 gig SSD as my boot drive 
<captine> Symmetria, i just got a 3TB WD Red... i am happy
<Symmetria> captine yeah, the WD Red's are good disks, I just want more performance than I will get outta that
<captine> u using it for work?  what sort of workload/
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<captine> ?
<Symmetria> but both WD Red's and HGST disks are meant for hard work, they will fail less than standard desktop disks
<captine> mine is just for home NAS
<Symmetria> captine heh, my home storage, but my home storage takes a beating cause of the speed I download at ;p
<Symmetria> my disks were capping out when I was downloading crap ;p
<kulelu88> Hello folks
<captine> ok.  i dont want to hear of download speeds... we stuck here.... :(
<Symmetria> here = .za?
<captine> yip
<captine> where u ad?
<captine> at?
<Symmetria> lol yes .za lags behind most of the world :) but lol, I'm in Kenya 
<Symmetria> and my net access well, its fast :p
<captine> what speed there?
<Symmetria> but then again, Ive made a point of making sure that no matter where I go, I always end up with fast net 
<Symmetria> lol I have 2 x 10G lines into my house ;p
<captine> what line of work are you in?  I assume you work from home?  or is that just for fun:)
<kulelu88> 10G lines? 
<Symmetria> but im not exactly your average person when it comes to my bandwidth :) 
<kulelu88> I don't even think NASA has 10G speeds
<Symmetria> kulelu88, errr 10G speeds arent hard to get these days
<Symmetria> captine,  heh I head up IP Strategy for the Liquid Telecommunications group
<kulelu88> Symmetria: What does 10G mean to you?
<Symmetria> kulelu88, 10G = 10gigabit = 1250Mbytes/second 
<Symmetria> done on fiber 
<Symmetria> heh, and I've got faster than that deployed elsewhere
<captine> so what do you do with all that bandwidth?
<kulelu88> You get 1250Mbytes in Kenya? Are you connected directly to the fibre cable by the ocean?
<Symmetria> heh, kule I'm directly connected to the liquid telecom backbone
<Symmetria> via fiber 
<Symmetria> heh, and that backbone runs a hell of a lot more than 10G :)
<Symmetria> Physical interface: et-3/2/0, Enabled, Physical link is Up
<Symmetria>   Interface index: 717, SNMP ifIndex: 1973
<Symmetria>   Link-level type: Ethernet, MTU: 1514, Speed: 100Gbps, BPDU Error: None, Loopback: Disabled, Source filtering: Disabled,
<Symmetria> heh thats a backbone interface
<Symmetria> note the speed of that, and thats a single interface
<kulelu88> How is life in Kenya? Do you have stable water, lights and internet? 
<gremble> All the things that we don't have here
<gremble> :P
<Symmetria> heh, the internet in kenya is *FAR* more advanced than in .za
<Symmetria> and trust me, I know a thing or 2 about .za internet :P 
<kulelu88> I'll confirm that on Numbeo
<gremble> How is the internet privacy there?
<Symmetria> water is perfectly stable, power *shrug* I would hardly call .za's power stable right now ;p
<kulelu88> what about lights and water?
<Symmetria> ke power is as good as za's and getting better while za's gets worse :)
<Symmetria> kulelu88, heh, I know about the za internet infrastructure cause I built a fair amount of it
<Symmetria> the entire academic backbone in za was designed and implemented by myself
<kulelu88> Were you a telkom (black) technician laying the copper? :P
<Symmetria> as was the installation of the original GGC caches in za which was the catalyst for uncapped bandwidth
<kulelu88> uhhh
<Symmetria> kulelu88, no, I was CTO of TENET for 7 years 
<Symmetria> and plenty people in here who can verify that :)
<kulelu88> What's your name?
<Symmetria> Andrew Alston ;p
<kulelu88> Can you find me a place next to yours so I can piggyback on your internet? I'm planning on relocating. 
<gremble> XD
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/35170-tenet-cto-andrew-alston-resigns.html <=== heh, there is a pic of me in that article from when I left TENET
<gremble> He has a really large house, I think we should just move in
<Symmetria> haha gremble 
<Symmetria> my wifey might disagree :)
<kulelu88> This you: http://andrewalston.org/ ??
<Symmetria> no
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Andrew_Alston_.jpg
<Symmetria> thats me ;p
<kulelu88> Symmetria: I'm actually not kidding. I want faster internet so I can become a digital nomad
<captine> i would be happy with 100meg fibre....
<captine> even 50
<captine> :)
<kulelu88> I'd be happy with 10!!!
<kulelu88> Installing docker images is ... well ...
<Symmetria> kulelu88, heh, decent internet is easy in Kenya, hell, here for the equiv. of around 900 bux a month, you can get 40mbit uncapped net access + 90 tv channels thrown in ;p
<kulelu88> Where is here specifically? town name?
<kulelu88> i mean city name
<Symmetria> I'm in Nairobi
<gremble> I would like to make R900 a month at this point in time
<gremble> xD
<gremble> Nevermind spend it
<gremble> :P
<Symmetria> but you can get the same in mombassa 
<Symmetria> and kissumu
<kulelu88> is nairobi near the beach?
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> no :) mombassa is ;p
<kulelu88> AFAIK, we have the largest port in Africa but not even durbanites can get faster net
<Symmetria> here, I'll show you a speedtest from my house all the way to mweb in south africa
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4075129962
<kulelu88> Symmetria: 1 must have fast internet + gentle waves 
<gremble> Please don't send mweb any more data than needed, they are overloaded as is already
<gremble> D:
<Symmetria> gremble lol check that speedtest
<kulelu88> no no no. please do not screenshot 650MB speeds... 
<kulelu88> You are trolling us now
<Symmetria> lol 
<gremble> I told you not to D: haha
<gremble> It is constrained as it is
<Symmetria> hehe nah not over our peering link it isnt ;p
<kulelu88> darn, 650MB
<kulelu88> that's like ... HD movies in less than 10 minutes
<octoquad> Symmetria, that is insane speed...jealous now lol
<Symmetria> kule haha thats still using < 5% of the actual capacity into my house :P
<kulelu88> What are you doing in Kenya? Symmetria 
<Symmetria> :p actually at that speed your average 1080p movie takes 100 seconds to download
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> kulelu88,  heh, as i said, I head up technical strategy for liquid telecommunications
<Symmetria> and we have rather huge operations here, I didnt wanna leave africa, and of all the countries I coulda based myself in, Kenya was where I chose :) good choice as well
<Symmetria> heh, I have everything I need in Nairobi, and if I wanna get out, for 100 dollars I can jump a flight down to the coast and be scuba diving in a few hours, or if I wanna go check out wildlife, I can drive 4 hours and be smack in the heart of the masai marra, 6 hours and I'm in the serengetti 
<Symmetria> heh, or 4 hours in the other direction and I can be in amboselli, which has the largest concentration of elephants anywhere
<Symmetria> and I'll have 3G net access no matter where I can go :P
<Symmetria> lol and for 125 bux I can get 2gig of pre-paid cellular data for when Im moving around 
<Symmetria> though, kenya is odd, net access and stuff = cheap, but other things are very expensive
<Symmetria> (like rent in kenya is ridiculous)
<kulelu88> How much is rental for a 1 bedroom in nairobi?
<kulelu88> I wonder if the CTO of liquid telecoms is allowed to torrent stuff :?
<Symmetria> no idea, lol, I just know that my house rent is like, $3.5k USD a month
<kulelu88> It may have to do with the fact that gremble said your house is a mansion. This is what I see: http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/city_result.jsp?country=Kenya&city=Nairobi&displayCurrency=USD
<Symmetria> heh and stuff like, icecream, because its all imported, is nuts
<Symmetria> 140 zar for 2 litres of ice cream, like wtf
<gremble> Wow
<gremble> You may as well go have Hagen Das
<kulelu88> 2000 grand rent a month
<gremble> for that price
<gremble> 2000 grand = 2 000 000
<kulelu88> oh sheet
<gremble> That is expensive
<kulelu88> :-/
<Symmetria> Meal for 2, Mid-range Restaurant, Three-course	27.26 $	 <=== no fucking way
<kulelu88> gremble: go study :-/
<Symmetria> I dont know where that figure is coming from but thats crap
<gremble> Why should I go study?
<gremble> haha
<Symmetria> a meal for 2 at a decent resturant here is gonna cost you $30 - $40 per head, easy
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> Symmetria: As a fellow ubuntu member, I think you should be getting us all jobs at liquid telecoms
<gremble> nty
<gremble> I'll take something at the CSIR instead
<Symmetria> Milk (regular), (1 liter)	1.01 <=== again, horseshit, its double that at least 
<kulelu88> Numbeo is pricing from actual people. Crowdfunding info
<Symmetria> kulelu88, heh, I dunno which people they got that pricing from
<Symmetria> but I can tell you, I wanna know where they are shopping and what decent resturants they are eating at those prices
<Symmetria> ;p
<kulelu88> Symmetria: Are you buying groceries from the equivalent of woolworths in kenya or do the locals think you're a tourist and overcharge you?
<kulelu88> :D
<Symmetria> kulelu88, heh nah I shop at the large supermarket here 
<Symmetria> unless its meat, use butcheries for that cause its way way cheaper
<Symmetria> oh, the other thing about kenya, the cost of cars here will blow your fucking mind 
<Symmetria> a toyota landcruiser vx v8 in .za
<Symmetria> is about $95K odd 
<Symmetria> here, its $195k 
<gremble> Buy it here and drive it up to kenya
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> are the cars right hand drive in kenya?
<Symmetria> heh same as za 
<kulelu88> gremble, let's get a horse and trailer and drive up 4x4s to kenya and sell them
<Symmetria> :P people here drive on the correct side of the road
<Symmetria> haha good luck with the import duties when you get to the border, which is why they are so damn expensive
<gremble> Ok, it is like 4000km to nairobi from pretoria
<gremble> So it is a little far
<kulelu88> We'll cover the costs and make a tidy profit with 20 4x4s
<Symmetria> heh you'd also have a hell of a drive :)
<gremble> 49h
<gremble> +_
<gremble> +-
<Symmetria> :P you planning on driving over mount kilamanjaro?
<Symmetria> ;p
<gremble> Google maps suggests not doing it
<Symmetria> heh I suppose you could drive za -> zw -> zm -> tz -> ke 
<gremble> but if we're taking a landcruiser, I see no point why not
<Symmetria> but you'd be facing some interesting roads :)
<gremble> Taking a landcruister, the roads don't matter :P
<Symmetria> gremble lol, I was driving the masai mara 
<gremble> cruiser*
<Symmetria> in prado 4x4 
<Symmetria> and I almost got stuck several times 
<Symmetria> even in low range 4x4 
<gremble> Something interesting that I saw with all these people that drive into the depths of africa, they take like Nissan Patrols n stuff. No one takes a landrover really or the other "fancy" 4x4's
<kulelu88> what's the country between zim and tz?
<Symmetria> kule you'd have to go via malawi in that case
<Symmetria> good luck with that :)
<gremble> There is a very large lake
<gremble> Unless you are taking a boat with
<gremble> Sorry
<gremble> :P
<Symmetria> heh Ive driven around malawi
<Symmetria> its not easy :)
<Symmetria> gremble nah you can drive around lake malawi
<Symmetria> but it aint easy going :)
<kulelu88> I could just drive through mozambique and tanzania
<Symmetria> kule driving through northern mozambique isnt exactly viable either
<gremble> I think zambia is better driving than mozam
<kulelu88> 20 4x4s and 4000kms later, i'll make a tidy profit. Bribe border patrol
<Symmetria> heh, then again I can tell you, during the 2010 world cup
<Symmetria> a bunch of completely crazy dutch
<Symmetria> drove from holland to south africa
<Symmetria> and made it ;p
<gremble> That is pretty impressive
<gremble> I wouldn't drive back though
<kulelu88> first step is a truck license
<gremble> I would sell the vehicles here and then fly back 
<gremble> xD
<Symmetria> gremble lol, its insanity
<Symmetria> to do that trip they woulda had to go via somalia 
<Symmetria> and thats not somewhere you wanna go ;p
<gremble> Fuck that hahaha 
<gremble> Not unless you want to get murdered
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> I dont know what map you're looking at, but they wouldnt need to drive through somalia
<Symmetria> gremble heh, the sad thing is, somalia is a beautiful place
<Symmetria> Ive been there
<gremble> kulelu88: Ethiopia has too many mountains
<gremble> And Sudan is mostly sahara
<Symmetria> well, you could do djibouti -> ethiopia -> kenya but it would be very very fucking difficult
<Symmetria> (and sudan is a virtual war zone as well)
<kulelu88> They could go west coast of africa, spain to algeria
<gremble> Most of Africa is a virtual war zone :P
<Symmetria> oh, and did I mention that in ethiopia if you drive into the country with any telecomms equipment without paperwork from the incumbent, its life in prison?
<kulelu88> i think you could mostly survive a drive through africa, only borders would be an issue
<Symmetria> as in, if you got a fucking 3G router with you into ethiopia, the penalty under law for having telco equipment of any kind that isnt for the incumbent telco is life in jail
<gremble> Oh ya, they have very strict cencorship there
<gremble> So no Ethiopia then
<Symmetria> heh kulelu88 trust me, I've driven more of africa than most, and I can tell you that there are parts of it you can do with ease, there are other parts, you dont wanna do :)
<Symmetria> for example, the drive from dakar in .sn down to banjul in the gambia is a nice easy drive
<kulelu88> Symmetria: You're not afrikaaner are you? Only europeans are that brave
<Symmetria> so long as you have good aircon cause its hot as fucking hell 
<Symmetria> kule lol, Im an english speaking south african :) 
<Symmetria> I've just made a point of seeing the world :)
<kulelu88> aah a British guy!!! I bet you've been as far as India and China also
<Symmetria> heh, Im still 5 countries away from my target though :(
<Symmetria> kule heh, Ive done 95 countries in the last 8 years 
<Symmetria> every continent on the planet other than antarctic 
<Symmetria> and more cities than I care to think about :)
<kulelu88> How do you travel and work?
<Symmetria> kule heh, a lot of my travel is for work
<Symmetria> I present at conferences all over the world 
<Symmetria> and I've consulted on projects all over the world
<kulelu88> oh, you're an evangelist
<Symmetria> my travel schedule for the first half of this year for example
<gremble> I just want to do the dakar (haha unfortunately in Chile :P)
<Symmetria> texas end of the month, then in feb I got it easy, thats just down to the coast for a week, march Im in zambia, and zimbabwe, april I'm in uganda and rwanda, may I'm in the netherlands and tunisia
<Symmetria> after that I know I gotta be in peru and canada sometime in the second half of the year
<Symmetria> and probably in dubai and hong kong as well
<gremble> What does your wife do Symmetria?
<kulelu88> spend his money
<Symmetria> gremble runs her own company, lol, if she gets bored I stick her on a plane to dubai and tell her to go shopping and she is no longer bored and is happy again ;p
<kulelu88> :D
<gremble> Well then
<gremble> hahaha
<kulelu88> wait, i was right??
<Symmetria> but I take her with me to a fair number of places, I find myself in Mauritius a lot for example for work
<Symmetria> and drag her with me 
<kulelu88> You must be 1 talented guy for people to want you at conferences all over the world
<Symmetria> kulelu88,  heh, I've just been around in this industry for a longgggg time
<Symmetria> and *shrug* I know the african telco market better than most and there are a hell of a lot of multi-nationals looking to expand into africa
<kulelu88> There are other guys in the same industry for the same amount of years who havent been outside Pretoria
<Symmetria> kule heh, thats because they never bothered to go beyond the technical side 
<Symmetria> I made a point of understand the politics in the industry 
<kulelu88> You're also brave I think. Not many guys can pick up and move around
<Symmetria> and understanding the business side of it as well
<Symmetria> this industry and getting far in it, is all about understanding the politics and the business side to complement technical skill
<Symmetria> and about social networking, getting to know people and having a contact base is everything 
<kulelu88> Being on IRC must be boring for you :O
<Symmetria> kule Ive been on irc so long there were people in this channel not born when I first logged onto it
<Symmetria> ;p
<gremble> Hahaha
<Symmetria> I was 14 the first time I logged onto irc
<Symmetria> so whats that, 22 years now 
<gremble> Oh, at least I am older than you've been on irc :P
<kulelu88> Well you cant leave this channel without offering us all jobs
<gremble> You're quite young though :o
<Symmetria> lol, irc back in those days though was all about picking up women :p
<kulelu88> gremble can be CTO-in-training and I'll be CEO-in-training
<Symmetria> there was even a sex chart made of who had slept with who on efnet irc network
<Symmetria> ;p
<gremble> Now we know that there are no women :P
<kulelu88> yeah, 36 is really young
<Symmetria> I think its still online :) 
<Symmetria> http://www.sexchart.org/sexchart.9.43
<Symmetria> !
<Symmetria> efnet sexchart
<Symmetria> irc was awesome in those days, lol, it got me laid on every continent other than the antarctic 
<gremble> Even Australia?
<Symmetria> gremble of course ;p 
<gremble> Lol
<Symmetria> gremble heh, I still admin on the efnet network
<Symmetria> and before freenode was freenode, it was known as a network called linpeople
<Symmetria> I ran one of the original 6 linpeople servers 
<Symmetria> it was on a 64kbit line out of the iafrica pop in east london
<Symmetria> (as in east london south africa)
<gremble> I've driven through East Londond twice
<gremble> Both in horrible busses
<kulelu88> gremble: Campus opened yet?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> First years are busy already
<gremble> I start the 2nd
<kulelu88> Tell me when you're setting up a linux UG. Ill drop by
<gremble> I forgot about that. Thanks for reminding me
<gremble> I'll have to get some manuals and stuff probably, idk :P
<kulelu88> Burn a few DVDs I think
<kulelu88> All the docs are stored on the system
<gremble> Yes, I should probably ask here, since I think you guys have been in more User Groups than I have xD
<gremble> What should a user group provide?
<kulelu88> Enough to help people install Linux initially
<kulelu88> Then sync up with the GLUG
<gremble> Arch linux for everyone!
<gremble> GLUG still up and running?
<Symmetria> gnight all :) Im off to sleep
<gremble> Cheers Symmetria 
<kulelu88> tc
<kulelu88> It is up. Check meetup.com
<gremble> Doesn't seem to be anything on GLUG there
<gremble> or any LUG for that matter :P
<gremble> Besides house4hack
<kulelu88> There is this: http://www.meetup.com/Jozi-Linux-User-Group-JLUG
<gremble> A lot of things happening in jhb
<gremble> haha
<gremble> :/
<kulelu88> Even events that could happen in PTA happen in JHB
<gremble> glug is dead though haha
<kulelu88> It'll pick up next month
<kulelu88> *i think*
<gremble> I will chat with the CS dept when I get back on campus, it seems that they provided some infrastructure support for the tlug
<kulelu88> Tell them to donate a few server boxes
<gremble> For?
<kulelu88> It'll be a great way for tinkerers to experiment with server software
<kulelu88> openstack, etc.
<gremble> I don't know whether they are that keen :P But I will find out what we can do
<gremble> First if I have to find out whether the organisation still exists within tuks
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Night Kilos 
<magespawn> good evening
<kulelu88> evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<gremble> i think I am going to hit the sack as well
<gremble> night everyone
<charl> have a good evening all
<smile> see you later :)
<magespawn> good night all
<kulelu88> octoquad: What do you use to build your web applications?
<octoquad> PHP
<octoquad> Normal stack would be PHP/MariaDB/jQuery/Javascript/Laravel
<octoquad> busy learning MongoDB through the University
<kulelu88> Do you work for Imply IT? octoquad 
<octoquad> yes
<octoquad> did you work for Imply IT
<octoquad> ?
<kulelu88> No, but I found you through your URL. I take it you're not Anthon or Clayton?
<octoquad> No 
<octoquad> do you know them well?
<superfly> Why not Python?
<octoquad> superfly, busy learning that as well, actually like it.
<octoquad> :)
<octoquad> part of the mongodb course is to use python, bottle and pymongo
<superfly> PHP is braindead
<octoquad> I don't know what you mean by that, care to explain
<superfly> https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7226/7095238893_5000f6e57d.jpg
<octoquad> bwhahaha
<superfly> You can hammer in nails with the side, sorta.
<superfly> That's the best illustration I've ever come across which describes PHP to a tee
<octoquad> have you worked with superfly?
<octoquad> with it*
<superfly> octoquad: I worked with PHP for 6 years
<superfly> More than that, actually.
<superfly> When I eventually started learning Python, I wondered why the heck I ever gave PHP the light of day.
<octoquad> I've been on and off with it for roughly 8, hence me looking at other languages now
<superfly> The easiest way to learn another language is to use it in a project of some sort.
<octoquad> yup
<octoquad> or look at other peoples code to see how they put things together
<octoquad> I read this and added Python to my list of languages to learn for the year: https://www.paypal-engineering.com/2014/12/10/10-myths-of-enterprise-python/?imm_mid=0c8be4&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20141213_test_no_images
<octoquad> superfly, another problem I have is actually finding good PHP developers in durban to recruit.
<superfly> octoquad: my problem is that PHP coders are not developers, they are PHP programmers
<superfly> they only know PHP, and they don't want to learn anything else. they also don't know how to code well.
<octoquad> well, I suppose that depends on their understanding of the language and what they consider "Beautiful code" really. 
<octoquad> I've seen some weird things
<superfly> octoquad: I'm currently working on Bootstrap/AngularJS (+jQuery) for the frontend, and flask (Python) on Google App Engine for the backend.
<octoquad> cool :) 
<octoquad> superfly, the thing is, and let's be honest, you have to choose the correct stack on a per project basis. One size doesn't always fit all.
<octoquad> what you building btw?
<superfly> octoquad: and PHP is never the correct stack.
<octoquad> ok, I get the fact you hate it now, but it's still useful lol
<superfly> internal dashboards 
<octoquad> always fun :)
<superfly> I don't hate it, I just think that there are WAY better options.
<octoquad> oh absolutely, but it's hard to change a stack when you have over 200 projects built on it
<superfly> I'm not saying you must change it
<octoquad> no no
<octoquad> I know that
<superfly> but when you start a new one, use something better
<superfly> I left a job because they forced me to do PHP ;-)
<octoquad> hehe
<octoquad> that for me, is really trying hard to make work unpleasant for some one...especially if they are good in another language, more productive and can get the same result in roughly the same or less time.
<superfly> I gotta crash. night all\
<octoquad> night
<kulelu88> what superfly is trying to say is that keep supporting your PHP legacy products, but move to a nicer language. 
<octoquad> yup, that's the only way to transition really.
<EvilDMP> octoquad: hi
<EvilDMP> and everyone
<EvilDMP> octoquad: maybe you'd be interested in http://python-namibia.org
<octoquad> Thanks EvilDMP 
<octoquad> not sure if I'll make it this year, but i'll definitely be keen to check it out in the future.
<octoquad> Will you have videos available?
<EvilDMP> octoquad: of the talks, yes
<EvilDMP> the main aim of the event is to help kickstart the community there
<octoquad> EvilDMP, please could you send me a link when they are ready...
<EvilDMP> and with a bit of luck, next year they'll be inviting everyone back 
<octoquad> I see
<octoquad> Well best of luck, hopefully it's a success :)
<octoquad> after my conversation with superfly, I've been reading up about PHP vs Python vs Other languages
<EvilDMP> thanks octoquad 
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-21
<kulelu88> EvilDMP: Hey there. Did your pycon go well?
<kulelu88> They've been talking about Ruby, Rails, Node, JS, but silently, Python dominates the software market just like Java and C#
<Kilos> and its only konversation here in my mind, great expectations the happy kind
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  inetpro  captine  bduk1  ambo_  nuvolari  octoquad  Private_User  SilverCode  Squirm  and others as well
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> More oom
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> bduk  die lam begin wei, net wankelrig
<bduk> ek is bly Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie ek ook
<Kilos> moes net soek vir haar vanoggend
<bduk> Ish Kilos didn't know you were that ugly that even your sheep hide from you
<Kilos> hahaha
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> hi bduk, mazal, Private_User 
<Kilos> nuvolari  waar is jou testimonials? huh
<Kilos> niemand lief die vlieg en ekke
<nuvolari> hi oom, hierdie is 'n family channel!
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> die week is deurmekaar oom :-/
<nuvolari> wanneer gaan oom-hulle aansoek doen?
<Kilos> ja man lyk my dinge word net erger
<Kilos> na die meeting op die 27ste wat jy stoel
<Kilos> ons soek eers nog support
<Kilos> morning superfly  all good there?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> yes. all good.
<Kilos> great
<superfly> well, apart from my phone line at home going dead, which I *think* was telkom cutting me off because I didn't pay them by next Monay.
<superfly> *Monday
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you also need a secretary
<Kilos> ai! and now they charge penalty as well
<Kilos> or is it only power that charges that
<superfly> is anyone else having issues with the Ubuntu wiki?
<Kilos> only at times
<Kilos> working here im on your and my pages and the membership page
<Kilos> reload was quick now
<superfly> Yeah, it seems to be working now.
<Kilos> i had to go edit by you to see how you did things but didnt change anything
<Kilos> like making blocks around contact info. the pro helped me
<Kilos> i need a new head to remember all this stuff
<mazal> superfly everything was working fine from my side , didn't have a problem
<Kilos> i see one can also apply for membership with the irc council
<Kilos> ya mazal  it has glitches every now and again
<superfly> It looks good, Kilos
<superfly> I'll come write a testimonial for you tonight or tomorrow night
<Kilos> no rush we have time still ty. can you see any more i need to do there?
<Kilos> we seem to be battling to get anyone else involved
<Kilos> and the global jam coming up as well, but no one has time
<superfly> also no place to do it
<Kilos> only online seems to be our only option
<superfly> and it's very tech-orientated
<superfly> which excludes almost everyone here
<superfly> Kilos: are you editing your page?
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> hi inetpro
 * inetpro started a page last night 
<inetpro> still not 100% convinced that I should even do it
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> still need to think about what I put there
<Kilos> nope superfly  but i just closed it
<Kilos> yay inetpro  
<Kilos> inetpro  do it
<Kilos> dont think just do
<inetpro> I don't contribute anything man
<Kilos> you can put that you helped the domdonner from the beginning
<superfly> inetpro: helping out in IRC is something
<Kilos> you do man
<Kilos> apply with me
<Kilos> if they fail us we go irc council and try there and or reapply later
<Kilos> you and the fly have been my bread and butter and jam for years
<Kilos> and we can attend the jam together and learn from them
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk man
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FIrcCouncil
<Kilos> but thats only if we dont pass this time
<inetpro> we don't have to go all at the same time
<Kilos> ya we will catch them in a good mood and its better we all stay awake late one night only
<Kilos> we gotta support each other
<inetpro> we gotta support others to follow the same process 
<Kilos> encourage is more what we must do i think
 * inetpro would love to get that signed certificate from sabdfl
<Kilos> sabdfl?
<inetpro> Maaz: sabdfl
<Maaz> Mark Shuttleworth calls himself the "Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life", or SABDFL, and the Ubuntu community often uses this name to refer to him
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: that is his nickname on irc
<Kilos> we look at that certificate after we are members now get going
<Kilos> i editted your page, hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: Under construction 
<Kilos> i feel naughty today
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ooo that was lekker
 * inetpro has work to do
<inetpro> chat later
<Kilos> a good laugh a day makes everyone happier
<Kilos> i like this being able to edit wiki pages
<superfly> hey Xethron
<Kilos> thats better. just battling a bit to think of how to say things so an edit of my edit will be appreciated
<Kilos> ai! that @sig@ didnt work
<Kilos> oh my. ty superfly  
<mazal> Kilos: I think you must be logged in for that to work ?
<mazal> And sig must be capital letters I think ?
<Kilos> hmm... lemme try again. im sure my login is auto because i see the edit button immediately
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<Kilos> ai! 
<Kilos> well spotted mazal  ty
<Kilos> using caps is an extra key to use so i often forget it
<Xethron> Heya superfly :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<superfly> You still haven't put your three words on my wiki page :-P
<ThatGraemeGuy> "I love you"?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no? a bit off topic maybe
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's the link again?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: it was, IIRC, "that guy? ugh!"
<Kilos> hehehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah lets stick with that
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok done
<ThatGraemeGuy> i lost count but i suspect it might be more than 3 words
<ThatGraemeGuy> ^^ superfly 
<superfly> Thanks ThatGraemeGuy, I appreciate it!
 * superfly goes to look
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm the @SIG@ didn't seem to work
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh duh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i previewed
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok done for real this time :)
<superfly> Let me reiterate:
<superfly> Thanks ThatGraemeGuy, I appreciate it!
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe, np
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> get more of your varsity buddies to join us man
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, you are our backbone here
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> julle maak my skaam
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<Kilos> 90% of the time im even off topic
<inetpro> Kilos: ek stem met hom saam
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> only thing in my favour is im not still under construction
<inetpro> just keep doing it, you are the man!
<Kilos> you forget this is my home
<inetpro> hehe, you even posted on my page? Thanks!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> every word is true, just might need checking 
<inetpro> hmm... now I have no choice
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> 3 for membership application
<Kilos> wooo
<Kilos> ek eet kawe stam van namibia
<Kilos> hulle groei op miershope daar
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> some of the young ones were looking for lug support last night
<Kilos> gremble  heres a lug man
<Kilos> an active lug
<mazal> Do you guys think SA will get the Ubuntu phone ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> i didn't even realise it was still a thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> thought that idea died
<mazal> It did ? Ag nee
<Kilos> ya they even offered one for testing
<Kilos> that would be a phone i could use
<mazal> I always said that will be the day I finally buy a smartphone
<Kilos> these android things are hard work
<mazal> Wish I kept last weeks news letter , I'm sure there was something about it in there
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think i'd buy one
<ThatGraemeGuy> smart devices are more about the app ecosystem than anything
<superfly> mazal: if we have more local Ubuntu members (which is why we're applying), then Canonical is willing to give us one
<Kilos> nlsthzn  why so quiet?
<Kilos> work?
<Kilos> ahabs only work when it rains
<Kilos> EvilDMP  do you monitor us from your mobile device as well?
<EvilDMP> Kilos: no
<Kilos> 2 pcs?
<EvilDMP> But I have a bouncer on my server so it looks like I'm eternally present
<Kilos> 2 of you here
<EvilDMP> I have no idea why that happens
<Kilos> one with a tail
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> did you have any joy with that project?
<EvilDMP> Kilos: Python Namibia? We didn't find anyone to help us out with an Ubuntu installation party, but most other things are falling into place
<Kilos> did you try the namibia ubuntu peeps?
<EvilDMP> We have a good draft programme ready:  http://python-namibia.org/programme/
<EvilDMP> Yes
<EvilDMP> <silence>
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> actually we are the only official loco in africa i think
<Kilos> how much time have you got left
<EvilDMP> and a nice write-up in the University press release here
<gremble> The problem is more about actually getting there I think
<superfly> Python Namibia, nice!
<EvilDMP> 10 days!
<Kilos> whew not much hey. maybe they dont have python peeps in their ubuntu crowd
<EvilDMP> we'll manage
<Kilos> superfly  do you know anyone with the time to go there
<Kilos> maybe do it online
<EvilDMP> of course Python users are also all invited to http://2015.djangocon.eu, which I'm also busy with
<superfly> Kilos: to PyNam? No
<Kilos> shame they are struggling
<EvilDMP> would be nice to join up the continents like that
 * superfly prefers to stay away from Django
<Kilos> good luck EvilDMP  nice to see you stayed by the friendlish ubuntu channel
<Kilos> friendliest
<EvilDMP> Kilos: I shall let you know at least how it went, and maybe if it all works out as planned the following year there'll be another opportunity!
<Kilos> cool ty
<superfly> You know what would be cool, is if we could get in touch with the unofficial African LoCos and just maintain those links.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> like that guy near andrew
<Kilos> he only comes here when he got probs though hehe
<Kilos> Maaz  seen somaunn
<Maaz> Kilos: somaunn was last seen 1 month, 14 days, 23 hours, 26 minutes and 7 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-12-07 02:22:56 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-12-12 14:28:12 PST
<Kilos> i should get these peeps email addys so i can nag them
<Kilos> much easier to stay off irc than to stop reading your mail
<Kilos> only the pro has his mail box in file 13
<inetpro> easy to ignore mails
<Kilos> most peeps are too nosy
<inetpro> when you get too many of them it's impossible to read them all
<gremble> My email is dev-null@grump.xyz. I promise that I'll read it
<Kilos> ya you have to be selective on what mails you get
<Kilos> better to have a couple or few addies for different things
<Kilos> lemme add it gremble  
<gremble> That was a joke
<Kilos> grrrr
<gremble> /dev/null is where files go to die
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> :P
<mazal> is the great oblivion :)
<gremble> It is where I save important things like to-do lists and birthday reminders
<Kilos> oh i have yours gremble  
<Kilos> are you the only maths guiy in your class that uses linux
<gremble> I don't know
<Kilos> maths peeps are supposed to be cleverer
<gremble> The classes are generally fairly large
<gremble> Not with computers, I have found
<gremble> A lot of them fail the introduction to programming class
<Kilos> put a note up on the door saying Kilos says join #ubuntu-za
<mazal> ..and use Kubuntu
<gremble> I'll go do that
<gremble> ArchLinux
<Kilos> we have a channel for learning
<Kilos> any linux we got them all
<Kilos> i think Trixar_za  does arch too
<Kilos> used to be a slitaz man
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<inetpro> Kilos: ai! 
<Kilos> watg nou?
<Kilos> wat ook
<inetpro> you keep punting the studies channel but there's nothing happening there
 * inetpro feeling his old grumpy self again
<Kilos> hehe ya but if it gets punted enough it might grow
<Kilos> not so?
<Kilos> then you got more work
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> did i not say they must first join here old man?
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<Kilos> selective readers
<mazal> Kilos , I changed my feed reader also now to K's default reader
<mazal> That also looks better than what I used before
<Kilos> cool you getting there
<Kilos> everything on kde works better
<mazal> Using Akregator now , previously used liferea
<Kilos> only bad thing i think is kmail
<mazal> Mail and web I still stay with Thunderbird and Chromium
<Kilos> you read them online?
<mazal> What , my mail ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Nope , Thunderbird
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i didnt like thunderbird so use evolution
<mazal> I used evolution for a long time many moons ago , then switched to thundebird
<mazal> Can't even remember what the reason was. I'm happy with thunderbird
<Kilos> what i dont like about it is that it hasnt got its own backup utility like evo
<mazal> Well I backup the complete home folder anyway , so that is not an issue
<Kilos> evo backup remembers all my mail stuff
<Kilos> ya but with home backed up you cant use the same thing on different falvours
<Kilos> i tried a home backup of unity once onto e new kde install
<Kilos> that was a disaster
<mazal> You can , when I re-installed my pc with K I simply put back the .thunderbird folder. Everything there. And it was unity before
<mazal> It's when you put back EVERYTHING in home from another distro that the trouble starts
<Kilos> ya lol
<mazal> That I did once , and never again. Now , even on same distro , there is only a few folder in home that I put back
<Kilos> i havent had probs with home backup to same distro
<mazal> The only drawback I found in thunderbird at the start was the fact that it doesn't have a calendar , but that is easily added with the lightning add-on
<mazal> Kilos: Is evolution still supported and updates frequently ?
<Kilos> yes its in the repos
<mazal> I must maybe look at it again one day. When I had issues with it was long ago , even before I started using ubuntu , was in my Red Hat days.
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> whew mozamb ique seriously flooded
<Kilos> 1 metre of rain
<Kilos> we need that
<Kilos> zambezia province
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> are you also known as charlvm
<Kilos> or was it vn
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> nope
<charl> well my surname is van niekerk
<charl> so you could shorten it like that
<Kilos> thats why i thought it was you
<Kilos> im trying to find the link
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/member.php/9546-kilos
<charl> looking
<charl> ??
<Kilos> the one follower in there is charlvn
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> ah
<charl> i see yes
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> Kilos: is that your account on some forum?
<Kilos> nope
<charl> ah ok
<Kilos> i cant do that stuff he does
<ThatGraemeGuy> what? type and click submit?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> how are you doing
<ThatGraemeGuy> good thanks, you? :)
<charl> i'm good
<charl> busy looking at ubuntu core and snappy
<charl> it fills in nicely with docker
<charl> they are running it on the beagleboard as well
<charl> very interesting
<charl> i would prefer something standard like ubuntu rather than raspbian on the pi
<charl> beaglebone is more expensive than the raspberry though
<inetpro> Kilos: with gmail you really don't need local backups of your mail
<charl> inetpro: why not?
<Kilos> i have it because i just get new mails inetpro  
<Kilos> and the backup is mainly to remeber all my accounts
<inetpro> but you can easily store mail in separate local folders inside thunderbird if you want that
<Kilos> i have too many mails at gmail to go hunting
<inetpro> charl: it's all available and fully searchable online
<Kilos> thats even more thinking man
<charl> inetpro: and you trust google to keep it that way?
 * charl has offline backups of mail, irrespective of provider
<Kilos> keep what?
<inetpro> they have a lot to loose if they mess things up
<inetpro> charl: yes I have my reservations but Google owns me
<charl> ah :D
<charl> all your base ... :P
 * charl does not trust anything that does not run on his own hardware
<inetpro> Kilos: if you backup your /home folder, thunderbird is backed up as part of that automagically
<inetpro> at the office I have a local thunderbird for best performance 
<Kilos> lets first get past the membership before thinking about more stuff
<inetpro> plus lightning to handle meeting requests and calendaring 
<Kilos> go finish your page so we can add you in the mail for testimonials
<inetpro> not sure whether it is true still but evolution used to be very bloated and slow
<Kilos> it is only a bit slow on a good pc, but thats only when opening it
<Kilos> otherwise i dont even know its there on its own workspace until a new mail arrives
<Kilos> just add in the intro that you are old and often grumpy
 * mazal agrees with charl
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Talking gmail , I had a strange happening yesterday
<Kilos> charl  you may go do a testimonial for me
<Kilos> what mazal  ?
<mazal> A mail that was in thunderbird didn't show online there
<mazal> It was missing online
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i just have to sometimes tell evo that you guys mails arent really junk
<inetpro> mazal: missing in the inbox perhaps, what if you looked at All Mail?
<mazal> The new mail came in , didn't read it , closed my apps and started backups , remembered about that mail , opened web to go read it , missing
<mazal> All others was there , except that one. Any idea why that happens ?
<Kilos> junk folder?
<Kilos> spam?
<mazal> It never happened before with any other message
<inetpro> mazal: look at the "All Mail" folder
<Kilos> something triggers funny things
<Kilos> as in how can ubuntu mails end up in spam?
<mazal> Will check that next time inetpro , but why just this once , random glitch ?
<inetpro> it's probably still there
<mazal> It wasn't in there Kilos , when I opened my thunderbird again there it was in inbox as it were
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> all depends on your settings 
<inetpro> and possibly filters
<mazal> Another thing I don't understand : Why when I delete stuff in inbox does it stay in all mail ? and 2. Why if I dlete it in all mail in thunderbird does it stay online in all mail and don't delete there as well ?
<mazal> I frequently have to go to gmail web interface to go and clean all mail
<inetpro> you can change it the way you prefer it
<mazal> At gmail side or thunderbird side ?
<inetpro> mazal: why clean it if you can just keep it
<mazal> I don't like clutter
<mazal> Even all the send items go and pile up there
<inetpro> just keep a clean inbox
<mazal> Maybe I must just unsubscribe that folder in thunderbird then I won't see it :)
<mazal> How goes the saying " What you don't see won't bother you "
<inetpro> I have often had to find old mail and after many years I have still only used 28% of available space
<mazal> Will go unsubscribe that folder as soon as I can open my thunderbird again , then I can forget about it
<inetpro> but like charl says, if you are concerned about your privacy you should not be using gmail at all
<inetpro> mazal: but I also still prefer pop over imap
<Kilos> ya i use pop as well
<inetpro> don't have to do it my way
<Kilos> imap drove me mad
<mazal> Only reason I don't do pop is cos I need the mail on 3 different pc's
<mazal> You had it at first that it don't delete from server , but then I had to remember to go do it manually once a week. And that remember part is a problem with me. My ram is old
<mazal> s/you/me
<ThatGraemeGuy> it makes me sad that pop3 isn't dead yet :'-(
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> along with ftp
<ThatGraemeGuy> utterly ridiculous relics of an age long past
<inetpro> imap requires omnipresent Internet connectivity 
<ThatGraemeGuy> wut o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> what mail client are you using that doesn't support caching your imap account?
<inetpro> has it changed?
 * inetpro hasn't used imap for years
<ThatGraemeGuy> mail client keeps a local cache of imap account
<ThatGraemeGuy> well it does unless you're using a dumb mail client anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> but meh, gmail ftw
<inetpro> I tried it long ago and was never happy with the performance of imap vs pop3 on thunderbird
<mazal> I can't complain that mine is slow
<inetpro> oh and I have always been happy to have my email client out of my way not acting like IM 
<inetpro> emails coming in once every 10 minutes is good enough for me
<inetpro> should actually make that 30 minutes
<inetpro> btw, I see kubuntu devs are looking for alpha testers
<Kilos> what diffs does the time make if you ignore mails anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't you work in govt?
<inetpro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-January/009163.html
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou weer?
<Kilos> Maaz  seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 16 hours, 20 minutes and 58 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-20 12:02:21 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-20 12:02:24 PST
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: you prefer dealing with every email instantaneously?
<ThatGraemeGuy> when I'm at work and customers are paying a load of money every month for the best service in the industry? yes, I do funny enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> not dealing with on the spot, but it has to be looked at and slotted in for attention
<inetpro> email was designed as a store and forward technology, I say there's space for email as well as for IM
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> my new year's resolution is to not waste my time on pointless debates
<ThatGraemeGuy> use what you want, done :)
<inetpro> Kilos: he's being tough on me now
<Kilos> lol ya
<inetpro> I guess it's a pointless debate because it's not about to change any time soon 
<inetpro> but I honestly feel, too many people out there expect email to be like IM these days
<mazal> wow , even printer install is better on K
<Kilos> do kde guy just want someone to test and report bugs?
<Kilos> mazal  gaan jy bad vanaand?
<mazal> Obviously why ?
<inetpro> Kilos: follow the links
<Kilos> was jou ore mooi, i told you everything is better
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos ducks again
<mazal> hehehe
<mazal> Not only did the printer install easier , but I have readouts I didn't have in unity
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> For this specific printer I had to go do fine tuning before it worked , on K works out of the box
<Kilos> the kubuntu team seem to put that extra bit of effort in
<mazal> I would have though they use the same driver
<Kilos> they arent developing mobile apps as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<Kilos> so spend all time on kubuntu
<mazal> Well Kilos, I am pretty much finished setting up and testing everything that I need on this pc , and I must admit what I see so far is way better than unity
<Kilos> hot again today
<mazal> Very happy with it
<Kilos> the ct guys are cooking as well
<Kilos> yeah mazal  kde rocks
<mazal> Home time , bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> you too
 * Kilos waits for bduk  to leave as well
<Kilos> he forgot its home time looks like
<bduk> No my wife lock me out so think i sleep here tonight
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> becuase you made her look for sheep disease that isnt there
<bduk> No not me
<Kilos> tell her i say thank you very much
<bduk> i will
<Kilos> wb gremble  
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> and waits for ai!
<gremble> ai?
 * nlsthzn just got home from work *yawn*
<Kilos> aw have a nap nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> nah food then beer :p
<Kilos> lol you naughty
<Kilos> beer makes you fat belly
<Kilos> oh ya nlsthzn  whats the chances of testimonials
<Kilos> gotta get yours
<Kilos> i want that membership now so i can think about something else
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<gremble> lpt don't get tabart in your eyes
<gremble> D:
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> all in good time uncle Kilos ... anything worth doing is worth doing slowly :p
<Kilos> get a bottle of citronella oil, make a small hole in the lid and insert string there down to the bottom with a couple of loops. then light the string at the top
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> thanks :)
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> evening superfly  internet fixed
<superfly> Nope. On my phone 
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Apparently it's an area fault 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> superfly: how does the following sound?
<inetpro> Join us in signing up more South Africans for Official Ubuntu Membership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<inetpro> somehow doesn't sound correct
<inetpro> want to send a tweet or three
<inetpro> good evening btw
<inetpro> and then follow up with: "Official Ubuntu Membership means recognition of significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu or the Ubuntu community"
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> ok too late to change now... done
<Kilos> thats fine just point them here as well
<Kilos> we are basically doing this for #ubuntu-za arent we
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> why what?
<inetpro> 21/01 20:39:34 <Kilos> we are basically doing this for #ubuntu-za arent we
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> oh that, well why else are we doing it
<inetpro> hello captine
<Kilos> hi captine  
<superfly> inetpro: it reflects well on the LoCo, and it means that we have a possibility of getting an Ubuntu Phone prototype in our hands
<inetpro> thank you superfly
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> where is our loco?
<Kilos> here isnt it?
<inetpro> Kilos: in south africa
<inetpro> mailing list is part of it
<inetpro> website is part of it
<Kilos> ya man but here and the list is our only contact with each other
<inetpro> twitter is part of it
<inetpro> g+ and facebook is part of it
<Kilos> eish the tweet place
<inetpro> can't force everyone in here
<Kilos> well g+ is you guys domain
<Kilos> and fb
<captine> i think g+ only gets used for the meeting calendar items?  or am I missing something
<Kilos> the lug guys have hangouts there
<Kilos> funny how we dont attract the lug guys
<Kilos> dbnlug is strong but only one comes here
<Kilos> oh and 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> smileyborg
<inetpro> captine: some peeps have a tendency to stick around only on specific platforms
<captine> yip.  for me, IRC is a no no at work, but checking google plus is ok. 
<inetpro> all I'm saying is that we should try not to cut them out of the loop
<captine> always a risk that having lots of options for comms that are not active ends up causing more challenges than having a few active channels
<inetpro> obviously we can't have meetings on each platform, just won't work
<Kilos> we arent inetpro  , its just with the membership things thats irc only
<Kilos> so peeps that would like to support us have no other choices
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> thanks... unity not as stable as gnome shell with wine and demanding games >.<
<captine> ah.  we talking about the meetings?  I was just making a gen comment.  Meetings, I agree, should be limited to IRC...  When the internet is good enough, one can have IRC mixed with hangouts
<captine> similar to ubuntuonair.com
<nlsthzn> hangouts uses lots of data... something not ideal for ZA land
<nlsthzn> my 2c 
<Kilos> i will look at g+ again, but ate data if i remember right
<Kilos> go nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> where do I need to go>
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> carry on with your 2c man
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel vandag
<nlsthzn> I already game it :p
<nlsthzn> too much data for ZA land :p
<Kilos> lol
<captine> nlsthzn, agree
<captine> hence it would be good to use when our internet is good enough and accessible enough
<Kilos> whew i will be too old to see the keyboard by then
<captine> If there are things that require downloads, I don't mind helping out (download distros, try help with google plus etc).  Currently I have plenty bandwidth (until the taxman changes rules and forces me to save cash... )
<captine> Kilos, might be the case for all of us... internet needs electricity.... lol
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> nlsthzn: where do you want to go?
<Kilos> actually if you have cash you can get solar panels , batteries and an inverter
<Kilos> ty captine  
<captine> true... not enough roof space on my house
<captine> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> you are brad hey?
<captine> correct
<Kilos> then ty
<captine> ok.  np.
<Kilos> ty =thank you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ive had a good day with lots of laughs
<captine> so i missed the global jam meeting tonight, but listened to mose of it
<nlsthzn> I want to already go to another DE... not even been on unity for 48 hours >><
<nlsthzn> >.<
<captine> anyone here listen to it?
<nlsthzn> grrrr
<nlsthzn> cool, glad someone read the mail :p
<Kilos> nlsthzn  retire on kde man
<captine> nlsthzn, not having used many distros, I love unity
 * nlsthzn has used everything...
<nlsthzn> twice...
<captine> although, would use gnome on antegeros or any other distro
<nlsthzn> in the last week
<nlsthzn> :'(
<Kilos> ya but use something that works all the time man
<captine> tried kde once... not a big fan... may use ubuntu mate on a old laptop if unity is too laggy
<nlsthzn> I bring KDE to its knees and make it beg for mercy...
<Kilos> you didnt give kde a good chance
<Kilos> oh my
 * nlsthzn goes and uses wine again for pain and suffering... bbl
<captine> ubuntu 15.04 gnome edition is meant to come with a pretty recent version
<Kilos> wine killed my 10.10 so i havent even tried it again
<captine> i use "PlayonLinux" for my wine frontend.. not good enough for straigh wine
<captine> so... maybe i am confused, but do we have a complete list of our communication channels, their "purpose" if necessary and a champion for each (may be same person).
<captine> my 2 colleagues that I have got onto Ubuntu are highly unlikely to join an IRC channel.. but might subscribe to a google + or something like that
<bduk> good evening
<Kilos> the pro and fly do them all
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<captine> hi bduk 
<Kilos> time is the killer for family peeps captine  
<captine> for sure
<captine> I got second one on the way
<captine> and struggling with the first in terms of time
<captine> lol
<Kilos> haha just now youll also be typing one handed
<captine> yip
<captine> just got the google + meeting invite for next tues...
<bduk> dont complain enjoy it it,s a privilige
<Kilos> is that after month end?
<captine> bduk, not complaining...
<Kilos> aw no
<captine> Kilos, ?  after month end?
<bduk> good captine
<Kilos> im stretching data bundle so i put next one in on the first
<captine> ah.
<captine> i still have 100gig free for the month in day time, and 990gig for after hours... worked out even if downloading non-stop, it is impossible to use all the night time data...  hence they dont offer the night time package on the 20mbps adsl
<captine> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i try use a 2+1 for 2 months
<captine> wont survive...
<captine> average 170 per month
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> gig?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats enough for a year for me
<Kilos> i dont download movies and them things
<Kilos> irc pidgin email and some browsing
<captine> yip.  we watch a lot  of youtube... not tv so internet is our thing
<captine> wife watching a documentary as we speak and I am streaming some radio
<Kilos> sjoe
<captine> but internet is a bit choppy tonight
<Kilos> that g+ invite was for here
<captine> yip
<captine> for meeting on irc next tues
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> the pro has been busy
<captine> so the new website you are all working on... is that ubuntu-za.org (I know it is not live yet i think, but is that the URL?)
<superfly> captine: it'll be ubuntu-za.org
<captine> cool
<superfly> captine: I've uploaded my latest version to ubuntu-za.snyman.info
<superfly> Kilos: I did see your e-mail, btw
<captine> so superfly, are we planning for that to be the main place for all info and meeting notes etc etc etc?  or we using the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ site as well
<superfly> Kilos: I just haven't had the chance to reply with my edits
<Kilos> oh my, what email?
<superfly> captine: it's going to be a very simple site, with links to places like the wiki
<captine> awesome.  looks really good.
<captine> like the embedded IRC
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<captine> night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Cheers
<charl> have a good night al
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-22
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> More Kilos  and others
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> morning gremble  
<superfly> hi gremble and Kilos
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> welcome back, bduk
<Kilos> hehe
<bduk> dam ekdom switch the power of fortunately i have a tab
<Kilos> hows the family superfly  ?
<Kilos> wow even govt power switched off
<bduk> jip another waisted day eksdom doesnt care
<Kilos> where are all those inmates gonna get pap from now
<Kilos> box pap
<superfly> Kilos: all good
<bduk> dont know and dont care not my prob. Uncle Jan thought about that when he landed in the cape and install some boilers for us
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> bduk: loadshedding?
<bduk> inetpro i thought so but apparently they are servicing our substations
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> someone (i think the fly) spoke about us linking up with other african countries the other night
<Kilos> i have prepared a message to namibia admin guys, can someone please edit it for me
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2paEt2Gfw
<Kilos> or approve disapprove the idea
<Kilos> haha that chased him
<Kilos> wb gremble  
<Kilos> or maybe give me a basic template to use
<Kilos> plustwo  what are you breaking
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this morning
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> dunno actually and you?
<charl> i'm good !
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz  with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<charl> Maaz: with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard charl help yourself
<charl> good, good
<charl> brb
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Kilos: did you hear about the web version of whatsapp ?
<charl> i can recall you asking to do pidgin whatsapp before
<Kilos> nope charl  
<Kilos> oh yes
<charl> it only works in google chrome though
<charl> even chromium seems not to be supported
<charl> and you still need a mobile phone, also one that can scan a QR code
<Kilos> i have the plugin for pidgin working but cant get whatsapp to send me my password to the fone first
<Kilos> there is a way you ask for the code and they sms it to your fone but i cant get that to work
<charl> ah
<Kilos> all i need is that code then it will work in pidgin
<charl> well if you have chrome and you can scan QR codes you could try it
<Kilos> i have no idea how to scan but let me install chrome then we can look at it
<charl> https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/web/28080003
<Kilos> ty
<charl> first read the faq to see if it will work for you before installing chrome though
<charl> np
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> haha i have probs getting the pc to even see the fone
<Kilos> will wait for sis to come home and get her bb data cable
<Kilos> im not impressed with the vodacom service with blackberry. sis has been offline for a month in this area, but it works everywhere else, even namibia
<Kilos> im sure the prob is the tower/s in this area that arent activated with bb. but they keep telling her to take it to the shop for setting up.
<Kilos> thats after like 10 times going through all the settings with them online
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> 10 ks from here in any direction it works
<charl> yeah it's similar here
<charl> when i was in hospital three years ago i could only get gprs and barely
<charl> and then a few KM further away it works perfectly
<charl> just the hospital was in a blind spot
<Kilos> if it wasnt for all the family having whatsapp id forget the idea
<charl> i was offline for almost a week
<Kilos> ya but we arent in a blind spot at all, her tablet goes online fine, its the bb>vodacom prob
<charl> ah
<Kilos> the bb shows gsm connection only
<charl> whatsapp is a problem because it doesn't federate with any other xmpp service
<charl> that's why i don't use it
<Kilos> should show edge or 3g or something when it is connected
<charl> it isn't suitable for use on the public internet because it doesn't comply to open standards and protocols
<charl> proprietary applications are ok if they are only used inside a certain company though (imho)
<Kilos> yeah , prob is about everyone has whatsapp. got look at places that sell second hand stuff and see they all give whatsapp as contact point
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> not places, peeps
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aThCr0PsyuA
<ThatGraemeGuy> insane
<mazal> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> foget earlier slexy post. please check this one out http://slexy.org/view/s2uqc4PO0Q
<Kilos> forget as well
<Kilos> just see if its fine to approach other countries with this message ty
<mazal> Lekker aand oom , cheers
<Kilos> jy ook dankie seun
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> I'm trying out weechat. So far it seems nice :P
<gremble> Tor just doesn't want to play nice
<Kilos> charl also likes the new weechat
<Kilos> storm kom van die weste of noord weste inetpro  
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
 * Kilos waits for power to die. lekker wind blowing
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! Too late for me already, looks like it's raining in city centre already
<gremble> Raining here as well
<gremble> I should convince my mother to make pancakes for dinner
<Kilos> wonderful idea , pancakes when it rains
<Kilos> that custom comes down many generations
<Kilos> gremble  did you put up a notice?
<gremble> A notice?
<Kilos> cloud burst here atm
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> for peeps to join us
<AlphaG> good day folks
<Maaz> AlphaG: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell alphaG Just hang around if no one answers you immediately , sooner or later someone will get to see your message, and best of all if you have a problem then state it and hang for an answer" 5 months, 2 days, 23 hours, 58 minutes and 49 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi AlphaG  
<gremble> HAHA
<gremble> I think he ended up fixing his problem
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> thats an old message
<Kilos> how come you take 5 months to fix things AlphaG  ?
<Kilos> you worse than me
<AlphaG> huh??
<gremble> Because he obviously didn't hang around
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i cant even remember what the problem was
<AlphaG> what was that
<Kilos> read the message above from Maaz  
<Kilos> you were trying to do something or fix something
<AlphaG> eish I can't remember.. I think I was at the lab installing 14.01
<AlphaG> I'm still using ubuntu for home theatre awesome
<AlphaG> can anyone assist me with a wifi problem.
<AlphaG> my devices keeps saying ... obtaining ip adress... failed.. 
<superfly> AlphaG: did you check what was in syslog?
<AlphaG> no.. its the labs wifi.. labs closed then my mobile usually pics up wifi when in range. 
<AlphaG> I haven't connectd my ubuntu laptop in 5 months to the wifi .. 
<AlphaG> just want to know what could be causing this. . bc few days ago it was working.
<AlphaG> usually connect just to update the install as I did last time..
<Kilos> sjoe tower got a whack from that bright light but seems to have survived
<Kilos> Maaz  hello
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<AlphaG> maaz is slow
<Kilos> my lag here shows 501ms
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> AlphaG  why didnt he answer you?
<Kilos> ok what irc client are you using
<Kilos> when you type a nick type the first 2 or 3 letters and hit tab it sorts the nick with caps and all
<inetpro> Kilos: I see sunshine, is it over or is it coming again?
<Kilos> over now inetpro  got 10 mm
<inetpro> apparently we had hail at home
<Kilos> ai!
<AlphaG> kilos paste my question here plz
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> I.partitioned. 500gb xternal.. into 3 parts ubuntu ext4 , pagefile and ntfs for windows access and data storage.
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> 12.04 should upgrade directly to 14.04
<Kilos> i think lets goes directly to lts
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<Kilos> lts to lts just upgrade?
<AlphaG> will that disturb partitions and data?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> open update manager
<Kilos> it should show what it will upgrade to
<Kilos> near the top
<AlphaG> does it not just update packages?
<Kilos> nope it updates everything to the later release
<Kilos> open update manager and look
<Kilos> nothing happens till you tell it to
<AlphaG> I can't now.. no wifi..
<Kilos> ohy arent you here with it now?
<AlphaG> no dude. I'm on via mobile.
<Kilos> wait a while let me boot old pc with 12.04 on
<AlphaG> webchat.freenode.net
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> why did you stay away for 5 months?
<AlphaG> don't I will check when I'm at the lab
<Kilos> i nearly forgot about you
<Kilos> its np 
<AlphaG> yeah my laptops keyboard got busted... rain dropd 
<Kilos> ouch
<AlphaG> and its a schlep carrying a bluetooth keyboard to lab with external box etc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eish old pc booted to 14.04 too
<AlphaG> and the lab was closed for holidays 
<Kilos> alright 
<Kilos> when you at the lap come here and well go through it
<AlphaG> so ya.. and I'm probably the only one here who doesn't have adsl...
<Kilos> no there are a few of us that use 3g
<Kilos> all peeps in outline areas like plots and farms got no adsl
<AlphaG> and asking u guys questions over a phone is pointless if I can't do anything on the ubuntu..
<Kilos> get a pen and write down
<Kilos> but anyway you can come here with fone from the lap too if you have to
<AlphaG> my nearest adsl is at the ilab its at the mosq its free coz I assit there.. its for the community.
<Kilos> oh wait i have 12.04 on a flash drive
<Kilos> ok
<AlphaG> I downloaded 14. iso I have it on the external here.
<Kilos> good use it to make a bootable live flash
<Kilos> use unetbootin
<AlphaG> I don't wana mess with it n it ends up formatn the external... wich is why I asked if I can update it online safely
<Kilos> you wont mess up anything, unetbootin is an app that makes lives flash drives
<AlphaG> hmm
<Kilos> but if you go no data cap then upgrading is fine
<AlphaG> so take 14.04 create live flash
<Kilos> yes
<AlphaG> boot from the flash... 
<AlphaG> install ubuntu...
<Kilos> you point unetbootin to where the iso is and it will see your empty flash and make the flash a live install like a dvd
<AlphaG> yeah I got that part.
<Kilos> just hang here a while till the guys get home then well check about lts to lts upgrade
<AlphaG> ok ill come again.. 
<AlphaG> ubuntu is free..
<Kilos> yah
<AlphaG> why not create a free network for ubuntu
<AlphaG> ubuntu internet
<AlphaG> no data fees
<Kilos> and connect with what 3g supplier
<AlphaG> that will change my world
<Kilos> yeah it would
<AlphaG> a free access to ubuntu servers
<AlphaG> and irc
<AlphaG> for knowledge
<Kilos> i think the logistics of that is out of everyones reach
<AlphaG> not that I'm complaining about this .. but chatting over a blackberry on irc and then traveling and paying for data just to use free o.s is .....
<Kilos> like who will pay telkom for using their cables
<AlphaG> its not impossible if ubuntu is free all
<Kilos> or voda or mtn for the 3g peeps
<AlphaG> nevermind them
<Kilos> the network providersa will all want payment
<Kilos> nothing is free
<Kilos> everything costs somewhere along the line
<Kilos> even if checkers gave away groceries you would still pay for the petrol to get there and back
<AlphaG> yes...
<AlphaG> don't get me wrong...
<Kilos> but if you can connect to one of the wugs then they help
<AlphaG> I'm saying create ubuntunet
<Kilos> that would be nice but who will pay for all the cabling etc
<Kilos> you would have to use telkom existing cabling and they will charge
<AlphaG> wifi. is free.
<Kilos> lol the whole country hasnt got wifi
<AlphaG> that's the idea
<AlphaG> read my friends blog...
<AlphaG> http://www.webaddict.co.za/2014/11/25/lantern-free-data-forever-space/
<Kilos> if the whole country has wifi then the idea would be good ya
<Kilos> yeah the idea is good
<Kilos> but somewhwere someone has to pay
<Kilos> signals dont go to satelites and back for free
<AlphaG> there's always a way
<Kilos> illegally only
<AlphaG> the sun's rays travels to earth for free.
<Kilos> life is all about money
<Kilos> lol
<AlphaG> withouth the sun... 
<AlphaG> gtg will pop in again 
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> read this
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126833/lts-to-lts-upgrade
<AlphaG> thanx
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> you forgot me
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos#preview
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> and the pro
<magespawn> is he also going for ubuntu memebership?
<magespawn> or do you mean he forgot you too?
<Kilos> no man magespawn  he is applying with us
<Kilos> oh sorry yes as well
<Kilos> sometimes peeps sits and thinks and other times just sits
<Kilos> he just sits atm, 
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> we need to get him thinking so he can finish his page
<magespawn> i think he is really busy sometimes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you think?
<magespawn> ]and other times he has to sleep
<Kilos> i think he is just always tired
<magespawn> sometimes just not often 
<Kilos> so tired he forgets to go sleep
<Kilos> i think he games too much
<magespawn> hmm i thought it was work and family
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well he is clever so, finding excuses will be easy
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> evening superfly  did you see
<Kilos> i hit major testimonials
<magespawn> i saw the invite to the meeting
<superfly> No. I still have no Internet at home 
<Kilos> from g+
<Kilos> eish superfly  that sucks
<Kilos> back to 3g
<Kilos> get 8ta
<magespawn> hey superfly you still at work?
<Kilos> superfly  can you see slexy posts on the fone?
<superfly> magespawn: no, home. I'm using Quasseldroid
<superfly> Kilos: maybe, but not right now, busy with kids 
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> magespawn  look at this thing, you think its for real?
<Kilos> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lantern-one-device-free-data-from-space-forever
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<superfly> Kilos: yes?
<Kilos> superfly  http://slexy.org/view/s2uqc4PO0Q
<Kilos> can i send like that
<Kilos> to the namibia ubuntu peeps
<Kilos> i think ill try link us to a few more countries if you guys agree
<Kilos> looking at the map shows how bad we are doing in africa
<superfly> Kilos: ya, that's fine, but just call us all community members
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> ok ty vm
<Kilos> hi captine  
<magespawn> hi captine 
<superfly> hi captine
<Kilos> Symmetri1  ping
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> magespawn  can you help?
<magespawn> i will try Kilos 
<Kilos> did you see graeme login now?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> twice?
<magespawn> login and out and back in
<Kilos> im sure the unaffiliated thing isnt supposed to show all that
<magespawn> so yes
<Kilos> watch if mine also does it please
<magespawn> okay
<Kilos> magespawn  and?
<magespawn> 20:25 -!- Kilos (~miles@unaffiliated/kilos) quits [Quit: Konversation terminated!]
<Kilos> is that all
<magespawn> 20:26 -!- Kilos (~miles@unaffiliated/kilos) joins #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> or also twice
<magespawn> yup thats all
<Kilos> cool ty
<magespawn> not twice
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  you want to sort it?
<Kilos> i think it has something to do with adding your password in the clients info
<magespawn> i think he must have logged out when it was not cloaked
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh
<Kilos> yes thats what i mean
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not really sure what you're on about
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> your first login shows you ip addy
<magespawn> your first login was not cloaked
<Kilos> then you cloak
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, makes no difference to me
<Kilos> oh ok
<superfly> Kilos: client info?
<Kilos> where you enter channels to join and password
<superfly> yes?
<Kilos> there are 2 places to enter password
<Kilos> if you put your password in both it cloaks you before the channels open
<Kilos> i think thats it
<Kilos> let me see
<magespawn> might also depend on how you are connecting to the channel
<superfly> I think it's to do with connecting to Freenode, not just the channel
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> one time only
<superfly> ooo
<superfly> thanks for that Kilos, I didn't know that!
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> learn something new every day
<Kilos> some of the guys login twice
<Kilos> i cant see it on konversation because each channel you add you have to enter your password
<Kilos> on xchat and hexchat you get 2 places to enter passwords
<Kilos> like whats the good of cloaking if it first shows your ip then changes hosts
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
 * inetpro trying to catch up 
<Kilos> wow our only up to date mirror is neology
<Kilos> haha inetpro  ons het van jou geskinner
<Kilos> dit was basies om jou uit te lok
<magespawn> i wonder why? network problems?
<Kilos> looks like ubuntu zim is dead
<inetpro> eish... ran out of bundle and we're not even close to the end of the month yet
<Kilos> i dont know magespawn  , maybe bad settings or maintenance
<Kilos> andrews one is up to date
<magespawn> almost there inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my inetpro  what you been doing
 * inetpro now back on prepaid and trying to catch up again... you guys talk too much
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> sorry
<Kilos> at least we are active
<Kilos> ive mailed ubuntu namibia, will report if/when they reply
<Kilos> maybe they want a german mail. i wonder who we can ask to compose it
<inetpro> ok...
<inetpro> Kilos: apart from chatting with family and having dinner I also installed the official version of Google Chrome and have now tried Whatsapp in the browser
<inetpro> and it works, actually
<Kilos> oh my i installed chrome just now too
<Kilos> but i dont know how to tether this experia
<inetpro> not sure how the data transverses between my phone and the browser but it works
<Kilos> did you tether the fone?
<inetpro> hate to say this but I'm happy that this is working
<Kilos> lol i will be as well when i get it working then i can shelve the xperia
<inetpro> finally we can start interacting with the masses directly on the PC... even if the solution sucks
<magespawn> inetpro is the phone a hotspot?
<inetpro> they should just make it work with any other browser as well
<Kilos> oh you tehter the fone to scan for the code?
<inetpro> magespawn: no
<Kilos> tether
<magespawn> okay i am just confused now
<inetpro> at this stage they are just both on the same wifi network
<Kilos> magespawn  https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/web/28080003
<inetpro> let me try putting the mobile on Vodacom data
<magespawn> and the phone is the gatewat?
<magespawn> gateway?
<Kilos> no magespawn  
<Kilos> read that link
<inetpro> ok, I actually switched the data alltogether on the phone
<Kilos> i think once you got it working you can put the fone off
<inetpro> within seconds I get an orange notification that reads, "Phone not connected, blah blah, blah..."
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> maybe works something like airdroid
<inetpro> so I connect the phone and a test message I typed to my wife while it was offline goes through
<Kilos> if it wants the fone connected as well isnt it going to use data on both?
<inetpro> so essentially I guess, the browser talks to Whatsapp in the cloud but notices a disconnect on the phone 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> because it has to stay in sync
<inetpro> anything I chat on the PC also appears on the phone
<Kilos> i think the pidgin way will be better
<magespawn> so the pc part only works if the phone is online 
<Kilos> then fone must has whatsapp disconnected
<magespawn> double data maybe if they are both going out through the same internet connection
<inetpro> magespawn: well the PC part works in the sense that I can still read the messages on the screen
<inetpro> but messages will not deliver unless the phone is connected as well
<magespawn> do you still recieve the message on the pc if the phones is disconnected?
<inetpro> have not tested the scenarion but I doubt
<inetpro> the double data will not bother me that much to be honest... text messages are small
<Kilos> inetpro  dont you see my messages?
<inetpro> the convenience of being able to stay focused on the desktop is long overdue
<inetpro> Kilos: I do, but I ignore them :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> sorry Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: to be honest, I thought I answered them
<magespawn> i have a few users that all use whatsapp all going through the same connection, i can actually measure it when somebody posts a photo to one of the groups
<Kilos> i asked does it scan the code for whatsapp
<Kilos> i just need my code then ill get whatsapp in pidgin with the fone off
<inetpro> oh, missed that
<inetpro> you need an updated version of whatsapp on the phone
<Kilos> its only been there about 5 months
<inetpro> on the updated version of Whatsapp on your phone, go to Menu > WhatsApp Web
<inetpro> and then, scan the QR Code on your computer
<inetpro> Getting Started with WhatsApp Web http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/web/28080003
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> this is hard work changing glasses all the time
<gremble> Im using chromium and whatsapp web wants me to download chrome
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> chrome is 40 something megs
<Kilos> i had to put a new bundle
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> Im nog going to download chrome
<gremble> it is the same browser
<Kilos> try make it see the whatsapp code
<captine> whatsapp in the browser... interesting
<superfly> Just use Telegram 
<inetpro> Telegram is still much better!
<gremble> but that is only for short messages stop
<superfly> Hahaha,  nice one gremble 
<gremble> I'm thinking about quitting mathematics and going into stand-up
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> with Telegram I can do a screenshot on my PC, press the copy button on KSnapshot and just paste on Telegram
 * inetpro just had to test it after seeing Alistair Otter doing it on Linux
<inetpro> and I think it will help Kilos a lot, if it works
<Kilos> ya man ty. the android thing is hard work
<inetpro> you can't change the masses over to Telegram overnight, they just follow whatever advertisers tell them to do
<gremble> I'll advertise on facebook
<gremble> :o
<gremble> Im influential like that
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> Bwahahaha 
<gremble> you know, I have like 10 friends
<Kilos> twit
<gremble> that is nothing to balk at
<gremble> Are you calling me a twit, Kilos ?
<Kilos> me?
 * Kilos looks around
<superfly> Always 
<gremble> No, not you, the other one
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> I like that telegram uses googles material science UX
<Kilos> imtoo stupid for this
<Kilos> whatsapp shows nothing that opens a menu
<gremble> Press the button with the stripes at the bottom
<gremble> It may or may not look like an actual button
<gremble> What kind of phone do you have?
<Kilos> xperia mini pro
<Kilos> it shows only chat and one thing on the right that opens contacts to choose one
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> also shows nothing at the bottom
<gremble> Ok, you have three buttons at the bottom. the one on the right has three little stripes. That is your menu button for all of your apps
<gremble> the left one is an arrow and the middle one a little house
<Kilos> right one is arrow
<Kilos> middle one one block
<inetpro> and left?
<Kilos> left one 4 little blocks
<gremble> I have the phone in front of me right now. if you hold it up, the keyboard slides out to the left
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> I see that model here
<Kilos> lol i always have it open thats why i said i see nothing at the bottom
<gremble> The little blocks are the menu button
<gremble> the square is the home button
<gremble> (the buttons below them that they denote)
<Kilos> the 4 little blocks opens a menu
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> I have no idea what you are trying to do though
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> <inetpro> on the updated version of Whatsapp on your phone, go to Menu > WhatsApp Web
<inetpro> Kilos: did you upgrade your whassup?
<Kilos> now to look for whatsapp web
<Kilos> i dunno how man
<inetpro> google play
<Kilos> oh i have the playstore off
<inetpro> no wonder
<Kilos> tomorrow is better. too tired to keep changing glasses
<Kilos> you gonna make me blinder
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> eish now play now is upgrading
<Kilos> could not contact the server please try later
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> i go sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for the inf and help
<inetpro> good night
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-23
<Kilos> hi captine  ambo_  gremble  Squirm  nuvolari  octoquad  and others
<Kilos> oh my and inetpro  as well too
<gremble> Hello Kilos 
<gremble> www.voidlinux.eu :o
<gremble> That looks pretty cool
<Kilos> what gui will it use or is everything cli based?
<nuvolari> oh hi omo Kilos 
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> *oom
<nuvolari> oh hi gremble 
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<superfly> morning Kilos, gremble, nuvolari, ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> rev telkom
<Kilos> they seem to give better service to mobile peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<gremble> Kilos: it can use whatever gui you would like it to use
<gremble> It is initially installed with no GUI though
<Kilos> ah 
<gremble> ya'll needs SASL authentication
<Kilos> and the same to you
<Kilos> peeps always vloek me
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> I authenticate with SASl
<gremble> SASL*
<Kilos> SASL?
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: google sasl
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: "Simple Authentication and Security Layer (SASL) - Wikipedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Authentication_and_Security_Layer :: "SASL: Simple Authentication and Security Layer - Andrew Systems ..." http://asg.web.cmu.edu/sasl/ :: "Connecting with SASL - Freenode" https://freenode.net/sasl/ :: "RFC 4422 - Simple Authentication and Security
<Maaz> Layer (SASL)" https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4422 :: "Postfix SASL Howto" http://www.postfix.…
<ThatGraemeGuy> tada!
<Kilos> you think i got my email addy for a joke
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> when i first started with internet use, the lady that helped me suggested it, because i knew so little
<gremble> That's not very nice of her
<Kilos> ya but so true
<Kilos> i was totally doff
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> but i could fix her bmws auto gearbox
<Kilos> hello my pro
<Kilos> so the 2days work on the car payed for the months teaching on xp
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo pro
<Kilos> hehe so cheeky
<Kilos> inetpro  if i have no reply from the namibia ubuntu team within a week will you germanise the mail for us?
<inetpro> uh, why?
<Kilos> i looked at the zim ubuntu peeps but their emails are even dead
<Kilos> well they maybe like you and dont understand english
 * Kilos ducks
<gremble> Actually, I think Afrikaans is more widely spread in Namibia than English
<Kilos> i didnt think of that. ill wait and see then try again
<Kilos> maybe i should join their group first
<Kilos> but now back to whatsapp on fone
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i even have the user guide hehe
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> hmm... i woke up
<Kilos> xperia will never find the playstore without a gmail account
<Kilos> i turned it off because i dont need mails here and on fone grrr
<gremble> You can turn of emails
<gremble> off*
<Kilos> great ill look for thaat ty gremble  
<charl> good morinng
<charl> *morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi c ha
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> charl  too
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<charl> hi mazal, Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Kilos> i turned it off because i dont need mails here and on fone grrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> <gremble> You can turn of emails
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is probably the third time you've gone down this road
<ThatGraemeGuy> settings/accounts/google account/uncheck gmail
<Kilos> ty
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<gremble> The road less travelled has to be travelled over and over and over and over and ...
<Kilos> for sure
<arnaudmez> Hello
<arnaudmez> Happy New year bros !!
<gremble> You're only almost a month late
<gremble> Well done
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  same for you ty
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> hi gremble
<Kilos> you not supposed to be away so long
<arnaudmez> French countries celebrate it until they get tired and i'm living in a french country
<Kilos> you supposed to be here daily
<arnaudmez> So i will keep it until i get bored of this HNY thing
<Kilos> ok maybe you are the guy i need
<Kilos> where are you again? 
<Kilos> im trying to get as amny countries in africa linked so we can grow the ubuntu community in africa
<Kilos> as many
<arnaudmez> I'm in Congo Brazzaville
<arnaudmez> That's interresting Kilos
<arnaudmez> Explain the topo
<Kilos> thats just what i want
<Kilos> well if you look at the ubuntu map. africa is sadly behind other continents
<arnaudmez> link ?
<Kilos> eish now ive lost that link
<Kilos> im looking
<Kilos> Maaz  google ubuntu map
<Maaz> Kilos: "Maps — Ubuntu Apps Directory" https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/maps/ :: "Ubuntu - OpenStreetMap Wiki" http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Ubuntu :: "Open Street Map Installation Tutorial (Ubuntu 12.04) - SlideShare" http://www.slideshare.net/MarcHuang1/osm-installation-en :: "osm-gps-map package : Ubuntu - Launchpad"
<Maaz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/osm-gps-map :: "GMapCatcher, An Offline Google and OpenStreet ... - Ubuntu Vibes" h…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> gremble  can you see last nights link to slexy.org from me please
<Kilos> konversation grays out old stuff
<gremble>  http://slexy.org/view/s2uqc4PO0Q 
<arnaudmez> Thanks Kilos
<arnaudmez> having a look just now
<gremble> This one?
<Kilos> lemme see ty
<Kilos> arnaudmez  http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntumembers-map.html
<arnaudmez> okay I see better now
<arnaudmez> Kilos: what do we need to do for this to get fixed
<Kilos> arnaudmez  that slexy link is what i want to send to all the ubuntu groups all over
<arnaudmez> at least for the Congo my country
<arnaudmez> let me see
<Kilos> i need to know if there is an ubuntu community there 
<Kilos> who are the admin guys and their contact info or you can be the contact if you like
<Kilos> maybe even build an official Loco there
<arnaudmez_> put me as a contact please
<arnaudmez_> principal Admin and contact
<Kilos> right can you mail me all your info to msdomdonner@gmail.com
<Kilos> and also help me find other ubuntu contacts in surrounding countries
<Kilos> Symmetria  you can help too
<Kilos> ai they got worse net than we do
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: who ?
<Kilos> arnaudmez_  who what?
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> Kilos: email me atn arnaud.mezenga@syn73.com with details you want me to fill in and I will proceed right now
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> actually arnaudmez  greate a wiki page for yourself as well
<Kilos> create
<arnaudmez> okay, wiki page ... please direct me ... what will be the best wiki site to use ?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> here is mine 
<Kilos> Good morning to you, I am from South Africa and we were discussing linking up the various African countries the other night.
<Kilos> We use irc > freenode > #ubuntu-za and mailing list  ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com to stay in contact, and grow ubuntu in this manner. We have 2 members on the ubuntu-dev team and another python programmer who has a package in the repos. On our irc channel we are also available for online help to any linux users anywhere. We have members on other linux distributions as well, such as, archlinux,  redhat and some others. We also have members in the 
<Kilos> Netherlands Belguim the UK and other countries. please feel free to join us and maybe have a contact person on our irc channel. If you look at this map you will see Africa is sadly lagging behind.
<Kilos> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntumembers-map.html
<Kilos> Lets get together and grow Ubuntu Africa.
<Kilos> Hoping to hear from you soon.
<Kilos> Miles Sharpe
<Kilos> Kilos on IRC
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> sorry guys
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos#preview
<Kilos> got mixed up with left and right clicks
<Kilos> you need a launchpad account
<Kilos> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount
<Kilos> hmm...
<arnaudmez> lauchpad account you said
<arnaudmez> will proceed this evening with that
<arnaudmez> but first I've replied to you
<Kilos> yip you need that to create a wiki page
<Kilos> cool
<arnaudmez> and i will keep those links 
<Kilos> than you
<Kilos> thank you too
<Kilos> whew typing getting worse
<arnaudmez> no problemo
<Kilos> im trying to get contact info for somaunn as well so if you know him chase him here please
<Kilos> oh sorry arnaudmez  did you need help with something?
<arnaudmez> Somaunn+arnaudmez=the same person
<Kilos> oh my goodness thats lekker
<Kilos> get all your ubuntu peeps to get launchpad accounts
<Kilos> actually all your linux users is good too
<mazal> Kan die dag nie maar klaarkom nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Erger as 'n Maandag vandag
<Kilos> dit begin nou eers interesant word man
<mazal> Ek begin nou daai gaaivol punt bereik
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> drink koffie
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<mazal> Virusse en id10t's heel dag lank
<Kilos> Maaz  with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard Kilos help yourself
<Kilos> you have to educate you internet users better
<mazal> En stupid Win
<arnaudmez> ty Kilos
<Kilos> cool arnaudmez  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<arnaudmez> mazal: what I did, install VMware > Put windows there
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<arnaudmez> My PC runs Fed21 full time
<mazal> I can't arnaudmez
<arnaudmez> mazal: why 
<mazal> Is not a personal choice , it's forced unto us as it's the work's OS of choice
<mazal> So we are stuck with the junk
<arnaudmez> mazal: One thing i've learned for years now!!! Never put your life into work stuffs (laptops, phones, etc.)
<arnaudmez> there is always a choice to make
<mazal> Unfortunately this one is not ours to make
<arnaudmez> ask them for you to use you laptop (personal) just setup a VM there ... 
<mazal> No you don't understand , is not just me , we are managing a network of over 300 pc's
<arnaudmez> tell them, they will save money doing that and if they want you will provide them with that full system image the day you the fight against them .... :D
<mazal> We are the maintainers , hence why we are the once stuck with all the issues
<Kilos> arnaudmez  they have many pcs to maintain , and all of them have to be on win
<Kilos> ah im slow again
<arnaudmez> Kilos, mazal: that's an electronic nightmare
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> Indeed
<Kilos> you also cannot tell a government what to do, they have to learn the hard way
<mazal> And then once everything falls apart they blame someone else
<mazal> Seker oom Jan se skuld
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Dis hy wat al die virusse saam hom hier aangebring het !!
<mazal> But on a non-work related matter. Virtual OS is something I must still learn someday
<mazal> I don't need it , but just for my own knowledge. Have never tried a virtual OS inside another one
<Kilos> its actuallt quite lekker
<Kilos> actually
<Kilos> just slower
<arnaudmez> mazal: this is for you https://www.virtualbox.org/
<arnaudmez> mazal: this one too www.vmware.com
<Kilos> there is a faster one than virtualbox
<arnaudmez> I'm working as a support team member and i'm doing config of POS's throught my Vmachine and it's working just like a dream
<mazal> I'll ask you again one day when I get the time to learn it :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i need to ask for what it is called as well
<arnaudmez> faster VM manager than vbox ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> inetpro  is using it and ThatGraemeGuy  i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<Kilos> the fast virtual machine ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuuuuuhhhhh
 * ThatGraemeGuy confused
<arnaudmez> should be http://virt-manager.org/ if i'm not wrong ... someone to correct me 
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh for kvm stuffs
<Kilos> faster than virtualbox
<ThatGraemeGuy> we use proxmox
<Kilos> ya thats it
<ThatGraemeGuy> but virt-manager is probably the same deal
<ThatGraemeGuy> they are all just tools for managing VMs based on KVM
<Kilos> ty
<arnaudmez> proxmox ??? never eared about
<ThatGraemeGuy> KVM is what does the real work and thats the same whether you are using proxmox, virt-manager, virsh or any of a few dozen others
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.proxmox.com/proxmox-ve
<charl> i hear good things of ovirt
<charl> i have never been a big fan of proxmox
<arnaudmez> okay guys i got it
<arnaudmez> proxmox is a paravirt solution
<charl> virtualbox isn't bad for desktop virtualisation though even though it's not entirely open source
<ThatGraemeGuy> i honestly haven't used a significant variety of the KVM management tools to have any sort of meaningful opinion
<charl> vmware is faster but vmware is entirely proprietary
<arnaudmez> it's actually depends on what you want to achieve
<charl> virtualbox is the default vagrant provider as well but there is a vagrant kvm provider too
<arnaudmez> charl: http://virt-manager.org/ is also a good thing it's integrate directly with KVM and do the Job
<arnaudmez> every person passing the RHCSA or RHCE cursus need to understand KVM by the use of virt-manager
<charl> problem is most images on the vagrant cloud are only "compiled" for virtualbox
<charl> arnaudmez: i know of it, i have used it back in 07/08
<charl> one of the first versions of that i believe, can't recall
<charl> it was the first kvm gui tool afaik
<charl> i run here a combination of virtualbox and vmware but not happy with either
<charl> but those are the best supported so if you want to get things done without too much hassle ...
<charl> on the server i would definitely go for either xen source or for kvm
<arnaudmez> yeah, i understand that 
<arnaudmez> that why i said "peoples who are passing RH cursus..."
<charl> ganeti used to be really cool
<arnaudmez> I'm now using vmware only and find it even better, still I need to understand their internal network principle
<charl> not sure if anyone still use that
<charl> vmware networking ... heh heh heh
<charl> i try to just run everything in bridge mode
<mazal> maaz koffie on
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> maaz kettle on
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> Ag nee man
<charl> coffee on mazal 
<mazal> Ah
<mazal> maaz koffie
<Maaz> Vra in engels man mazal
<mazal> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<mazal> yay !!!!
<charl> give Maaz a kick in the bottom bucket
<mazal> Hi charl
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Righto
<charl> hi mazal :)
<mazal> Shees I am struggling to keep my eyes open
<mazal> All of sudden the moeg attacks me
<charl> nono it's friday
<charl> first it's beer o clock and then it's sleep time later
<mazal> Dunno what's going on these days , have zero energy :P
<mazal> maaz hurry up dude
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal and charl!
<mazal> maaz dankie tog
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> maaz we are going to have to work on our communication
<Maaz> mazal: I already know stuff about we
<mazal> oh boy
<Kilos> lol
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz is all like "ich verstehe dein denglish nicht"
<charl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUua8CcWLdg
<mazal> My speakers don't work :(
<mazal> Well , they work , but so soft I can't here anything really
<charl> bah
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hmm...
<Private_User> Kilos: no longer part of ##ubuntu-za-social?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i forgot to add it when i had to install again
<Private_User> lol
<charl> so it turns out there are a couple of things that i don't understand
<Private_User> yeah we always forget the minor stuff after a reinstall
<charl> firstly, the obvious thing to do with a new version of *buntu is to try it in virtualbox
<charl> downloaded kubuntu vivid, open it in virtualbox, it's a display mess
<charl> downloaded lubuntu vivid, open it in virtualbox, display is also a mess
<charl> these are the small things that mean you either make it or you don't
<charl> no wonder so few people run ubuntu on a desktop
<charl> linux mint, on the other side, works perfectly (of course)
<charl> why, because mint is not made by The Evil Linux Enpire (TM)
<mazal> I'm off. Have a nice weekend everyone. Be safe and God bless
<Kilos> you too lad
<Kilos> behave
<Kilos> oi
<charl> lubuntu and kubuntu both fail but guess what... kylin works perfectly
<ThatGraemeGuy> debian ftw
 * ThatGraemeGuy hides
<charl> indeed ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> apparently we should just sell ourselves over to the chinese because we are now unable to produce quality products in the west
<arnaudmez> charl: not bad at least something worx
<charl> the default wallpaper choice is also much better in kylin
<arnaudmez> someone can advise here ? i'm looking for a screen recorder software
<ThatGraemeGuy> arnaudmez: http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/
<arnaudmez> ty ThatGraemeGuy
<charl> it is also useless to run unity inside vmware due to the graphical effects
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<charl> you would think somebody would have been intelligent enough to detect the lack of gpu and simply turn all that crap off automatically
<charl> ah will you look at that, ubuntu vivid gnome 3 works perfectly
<ThatGraemeGuy> its' open source, get coding
<charl> there we go, gnome 3 ftw
<charl> forget about unity and kubuntu
<charl> and lubuntu for that matter
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: i have never worked on a linux desktop in my life
<charl> programmed i mean
<ThatGraemeGuy> then why are you cluttering up our channel with your ranting if you aren't willing to be part of the solution? :)
<Kilos> rofl
<Private_User> lol
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: because i am playing the average user, and the average user is not a programmer :)
<charl> so that's a very simple answer
<charl> if you are going to tell the average user "go fix the problem yourself" you will very fast have no users left
<ThatGraemeGuy> statistically the average user is probably using windows 7 actually
<ThatGraemeGuy> and utterly unaware of everything you ranted about
<charl> well then it's time to change that...
<charl> but change starts by getting the basics right
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes yes
<charl> i should rephrase "the average linux user" not the average user, valid point though
<ThatGraemeGuy> you do realise you are not the first one to go down this road? :)
<charl> true, true
<charl> but you see, my point is basically this: i have friends/colleagues/other people i know
<charl> they (mostly) use windows
<ThatGraemeGuy> in my mind one of the greatest challenges in the world of open source is the ease with which people go off to reinvent the wheel
<charl> i'm the *only* real linux desktop user in the office
<charl> i tell them to go try it, this is their experience, and they move back to windows
<ThatGraemeGuy> there was a time you used KDE or GNOME, or a light window manager like (flux|open)box, or whatnot
<ThatGraemeGuy> the fragmentation is getting worse, not better
<charl> very true that
<charl> for example people ask me "which desktop should i try" and i honestly don't know what to answer
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> some people like unity, some people like gnome, some people like kde, some people like mate, cinnamon, lxde, xfce, i3, enlightenment etc etc
<charl> so what do you end up recommending *shrug*
<Kilos> point them to a lts thats stable already
<Kilos> new peeps should never go to a new release unless they know where to go for help
<charl> also true Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Guest7907  
<Kilos> wassup mage
<Guest7907> hi Kilos it is magespawn
<Kilos> whats broken
<Guest7907> nickserv is telling magespawn is already in use
<Guest7907> hold a sec
<Guest7907> brb
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> not sure what happened ther
<magespawn> there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> help is actually a good nick for noobs with probs
<arnaudmez_> camstudio=crap > recordmydesktop=good
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> early storm decided my pc needs a rest
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Squirm> Greetings
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<gremble> magespawn: next time nickserv says that your nick is in use, just use the ghost command: nickserve ghost magespawn password123
<Squirm> yep
<magespawn> ahh yes i forgot the nickserve part
<gremble> oh it is /msg nickserve :P
<gremble> that is important, otherwise you would be sharing your password with us
<magespawn> i was using: nick ghost 
<gremble> (I've done that before)
<magespawn> me too
<magespawn> followed very quickly by a password reset
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<gremble> I forgot how annoying join/part messages are
<captine> eve all.  where does one get all the details of what maaz will do or say?
<captine> seems he is pretty intelligent :)
<captine> or she....
<gremble> I don't think a python script generally identifies with a gender. You can send him a private message with help perhaps to get some information
<Squirm> Maaz: help
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Squirm> captine: like that :)
<Squirm> Maaz: help with games
<Maaz> Squirm: I use the following features for games: duel and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Squirm> Maaz: duel
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: help with duel
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<magespawn> and if you use a private message then you can practice away
<Squirm> Maaz: how do I use duek
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<captine> cool.  thanks
<Squirm> Maaz: how do I use duel
<Maaz> Squirm: Duel at dawn, between channel members. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   draw [my <weapon>]
<Maaz>   bam|pew|bang|kapow|pewpew|holyhandgrenadeofantioch
<Maaz>   I challenge <user> to a duel [over <something>]
<Maaz>   I demand satisfaction from <user> [over <something>]
<Maaz>   I throw the gauntlet down at <user>'s feet [over <something>]
<Squirm> Maaz: challenge magespawn to a duel over freedom of text
<Maaz> magespawn: The gauntlet has been thrown at your feet. Do you accept?
<Maaz> magespawn appears to have fled the country during the night
<Squirm> :/
<captine> funny
<superfly> Logged an ADSL fault via my ISP
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> any luck superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: did it when I got home an hour ago, will have to see how long it takes
<superfly> *sigh* I can't seem to browse any sites via my phone
<superfly> only things like IRC and Telegram work
<superfly> I'm on HSDPA for crying out loud!
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> superfly: who's your ISP?
<superfly> Squirm: Axxess
<superfly> Squirm: was a Telkom fault, but they haven't fixed it properly yet, so I asked my ISP to prod them along
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Good thinking
<superfly> In my opinion, Axxess is by far the best out there.
<Squirm> They seem to be doing well, don't know many people using them
<Squirm> I'm also pretty impressed with Afrihost though
<superfly> I used to use Afrihost, but when I moved and my ADSL moved, they couldn't get 2 and 2 together, so I dropped them and switched to Axxess, best decision I ever made (second only to marrying my wife ;-) )
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Don't forget tuesday nights monthly meeting guys
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  hey
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Don't forget tuesday nights monthly meeting guys
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> wow that took long
<Kilos> Maaz  wake up
<superfly> Tuesday is also the day when DebConf 16 is decided
<Squirm> superfly: that's cool, Axxess has some good deals too
<Squirm> Can't afford ADSL at the moment
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tough in africa
<superfly> Squirm: it's one of those non-negotiables in our house
<Squirm> superfly: Yeah... I took out a Telkom Mobile contract, uncapped data until the end of March, but I might need to save up for their 60Gb+60Gb package
<Squirm> and I get 2+2 Afrihost bundle from work(for work though, kind of, don't really need it for work at the moment)
<gremble> Why'd you kill the bot, Kilos?
<Squirm> Currently download from my old S3 as a WiFi hotspot, averaging I'd say... 500KB/s
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> maahi
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> who's maahi?
<Kilos> cocooncrash_  please help. maaz is dead
<Kilos> that was maa tab hi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Squirm> oh, look who it is
<Kilos> yay
<Squirm> Maaz: welcom
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: huh yourself
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i think its the laughs here that keep me going
<Squirm> Kilos: what do you mean?
<Kilos> one needs a good laugh daily
<Squirm> :)
<Kilos> if i sat here all day with a long face i'd expire im sure
<Kilos> does anyone here speal french?
<Kilos> apart from gitem
<Kilos> i dont even know how to spell that
<Squirm> does 'speal' mean speak in french?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hee hee
<gremble> I sometimes pretend to to flirt with girls
<gremble> Does that count?
<Kilos> sorry
<Squirm> Kilos: I know :)
<Squirm> gremble: haha
<Kilos> no gremble  i want someone to help the congo guys get a loco going
<Kilos> stop with the jokes for a while now, tummy sore already
<gremble> Probably because you've been slacking on your 130 daily push-ups and crunches
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Haha Don't "shoe" me. :P My grandfather is 84 and weightlifts 3 times a week haha
<Kilos> those days are long gone
<Kilos> head dont allow much physical stuff
<gremble> Aww
<Kilos> ya painful. i used to be very active
<Kilos> used to be able to take a fair sized bull by the horns and twist till he dropped
<Kilos> now i battle with a 20kg lamb
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but i got internet
<gremble> You should just remind the lamb that it would be delicious on a spit
 * gremble makes a note that he should get one for his birthday this year
<Kilos> lol shame i think the thing has brain damage
<Kilos> but when it sees me it starts clapping its jaws together in anticipation of all the mulberry leaves its going to get
<Kilos> very funny little thing
<Kilos> they actually expensive to buy nowadays. not many peeps can afford lamb for a spit anymore
<gremble> I probably can't either
<gremble> but it would be nice to see if I can organise something
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> i think its around 80 bucks a kg
<gremble> I'll have to get a really tiny one then
<gremble> D:
<Kilos> and a nice size for spit is 15 to 20 kg
<gremble> You're dashing all my hopes and dreams
<Kilos> meat prices have gone mad
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> i can post you some lamb droppings free
<Kilos> even some lambs wool
<gremble> I've always wanted poop
<Kilos> lol good for the garden
<Kilos> we got tons
<gremble> I prefer the personal touch to gardening
<gremble> So I generally prefer to poop in my own garden
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my someone was here today using unity and wanted to upgrade
<Kilos> i forgot to tell him to use the built in backup tool
<Kilos> deja-dup
<Kilos> makes great backups
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> Private_User  wb
<Private_User> thank you Kilos
<magespawn> looks like the net is not playing the game tonight
<Kilos> you must try sort your client to cloak before login in here
<Private_User> my connection seems to be crap today
<Private_User> on and off
<Private_User> off and on
<Kilos> what client are you using
<Kilos> xchat?
<Private_User> Pidgin
<Private_User> but I think its my connectivity
<Kilos> sjoe i havent done that for years
<Kilos> nono
<Private_User> not sure if its the weather
<Kilos> watch
<Kilos> -> Private_User (~Private_U@197.109.74.135) has joined this channel.
<Kilos> [23/01/2015 20:08] <-- Private_User (~Private_U@197.109.74.135) has left this server (Changing host).
<Kilos> [23/01/2015 20:08] --> Private_User (~Private_U@unaffiliated/private-user/x-9143494) has joined this channel.
<Kilos> see you dont login cloaked
<Private_User> or because I am sitting in my parent out building and working
<Kilos> in pidgin is there 2 places to enter your password
<Private_User> Itested last weekend and it was fine
<Private_User> let me check
<Kilos> one at server , i forget the other one
<Private_User> I only see on in the settings
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we can ask the peeps on freenode
<Private_User> but I think its my connection
<Kilos>  do /j #freenode
<Private_User> cause you never saw that before I assume since you only mention today?
<Kilos> maybe ok leave it now but i think thats how you always login
<Kilos> i just never thought about it
<Private_User> ok lets see how it goes if it continues I will go back into the house and check
<Kilos> not serious just uses 3 lines instead of one and shows your ip the first time
<Private_User> trying to make this my office so this year I can start making some money
<Kilos> good
<Private_User> ok thanks for mentioning Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Private_User> lets monitor it and see how it goes
<Kilos> will do
<Private_User> but the connectivity is crap at the moment
<magespawn> ]funny how it seems to go through stages like that
<Kilos> the peeps at #freenode are very helpful and im sure they have pidgin users there too
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> i think its if freenode ses your password before open channels it cloaks you
<Private_User> I will give them a shout when this connection gets better if not then I will have to go into the house and try again
<Kilos> sees
<inetpro> gremble, magespawn: it's nickserv not nickserve
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ill go with you to freenode 
<Kilos> hi thewre inetpro  
<Kilos> oh i forgot
<Kilos> im not deaf or blind, just ignoring you
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> ai!
<Private_User> nah I am convinced its my connectivity trying other stuff that is normally quick and still very delayed
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> np Private_User  we can check it out
 * inetpro hides in the corner again
<Kilos> no rush
<Kilos> inetpro  wb my friend
<inetpro> ty Kilos
<Kilos> the 2 passwords are nickserv password and server password
<magespawn> and there we go again
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i am off for tonight, good night all
<Kilos> sjoe so fast
<inetpro> good night mage[tab]
<Kilos> inetpro  dont even try catch up tonight. peeps chatted lots today
<inetpro> way too much, I see
 * inetpro too tired to even try
<Kilos> but some was interesting
<inetpro> like?
<Kilos> got congo to belinked with us so we can maybe get them to form thier own loco they have 20 members
<Kilos> but they nearly all speak french
<Kilos> only arnaud speaks english
<Kilos> arnaud=somaunn
<inetpro> that's nice
<Kilos> ill try get more
<inetpro> they applying for memberships?
<Kilos> ive got them to first get accounts at launchpad
<Kilos> might take a while
<inetpro> mooi!
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> iirc most are linux noobs
<inetpro> hello superfly
<inetpro> superfly: you back online again?
<superfly> nope
<superfly> using my phone as a wifi hotspot
<captine> Kilos, you've been busy
<Kilos> i try captine  
<Kilos> i was lucky with the congo because arnaud first came here for help
<Kilos> the others are not as easy to even get mail replies from
 * inetpro wonders whether there's a map with launchpad members?
<Kilos> google is your friend
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> tomorrow is another day... good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<captine> night
<Kilos> night captine  
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<captine> lol.  was saying night to inetpro
<Kilos> haha
<captine> waiting for my some to wake for his 10pm bottle, then to bed i go
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kids are hard work
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-24
<Kilos> morning captine  ambo_  spinza  and other lurkers
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> didnt even hear you sneak in
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<SilverCode> morning Kilos
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> stupid xperia forgot my password, and after much struggling to find where to set it again it now says certificate error, check date and time
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> date and time are correct
 * Kilos looks for a 4lb hammer
<Kilos> hi Private_User  you logged in once only and cloaked so all good
<Kilos> what did you do?
<Kilos> ohi as well
<gremble> Remember when I mentioned SASL authentication Kilos? 
<gremble> That is what it is. You authenticate before you connect to the server
<gremble> So when you are logged on, you are already authenticated and cloaked
<Kilos> is that something extra one must do gremble  ?
<gremble> It is an alternative form of authentication
<Kilos> mine works so its not a prob here, maybe konversation sets it for me
<gremble> Let me see if I can get a link for you
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication
<Kilos> gracias
<gremble> No problem
<Private_User> hi Kilos, nice thanks so maybe it was the connectivity
<Kilos> weird hey
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> ive seen it before 
<Kilos> sjoe what a twit
<Kilos> never bothered to use it before
<gremble> With that you can log in even if somoene else is using your username
<gremble> So you can ghost them without having to use a password
<Kilos> aha ty
<jrgns> hello all
<jrgns> anyone up for some weird browsing debugging?
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<Kilos> whats happening
<jrgns> tracepath also can't get past my router
<Kilos> can you ping google.com
<jrgns> yup. DNS works fine
<jrgns> ping www.google.com
<jrgns> PING www.google.com (66.8.14.59) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jrgns> 64 bytes from cache.google.com (66.8.14.59): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=11.1 ms
<Kilos> we need inetpro  
<Kilos> what does your browser do or not do
<jrgns> Browser can resolve the domain (DNS ok) and make a request it seems, and then get's stuck on "Waiting for www.google.com" until it fails with "The connection was reset"
<Kilos> so the router is most likely blocking it?
<jrgns> I'mg going through the router settings now to see if it's maybe a firewall setting or something on there that's screwing things up, but those weren't changed for ages
<jrgns> and if the router is blocking it, why can curl requests go through?
<Kilos> oh is it a worked before but now sick prob
<jrgns> curl -v www.google.com > test.html
<jrgns> Connected to www.google.com (66.8.14.57) port 80 (#0)
<jrgns> > GET / HTTP/1.1
<jrgns> > User-Agent: curl/7.35.0
<jrgns> > Host: www.google.com
<jrgns> > Accept: */*
<jrgns> > 
<jrgns> < HTTP/1.1 302 Found
<jrgns> { [data not shown]
<jrgns> 100   261  100   261    0     0    567      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   568
<jrgns> * Connection #0 to host www.google.com left intact
<jrgns> (soz, can't slexy)
<Kilos> np
<jrgns> I can even follow the 302 and retrieve that
<Kilos> restart the router
<jrgns> and do https requests
<jrgns> have done so numerous times since this started :(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> everyone is shopping atm looks like
<Kilos> my router has a place in settings where i see whats connected and then just click allow that connection
<Kilos> maybe storms messed something up there
<Kilos> what router is it lets see what google says
<jrgns> billion
<Kilos> model?
<jrgns> wireless G
<jrgns> looking for the exact specs
<Kilos> you here on irc using it atm?
<jrgns> bipac 5200g r4
<jrgns> yup
<jrgns> and I can update and upgrade using apt
<Kilos> you only got one browser?
<jrgns> tried firefox and chromium
<jrgns> going to try lynx now :)
<Kilos> sjoe
<jrgns> also tried incognito on FF, as wel as a clean profile
<jrgns> brb
<jrgns> the more I think about it, though, the more I think it's the router. I tried connecting using the same laptop from another line, another router, and it worked fine
<jrgns> I'm going to reset the router, set it up again, and see what happens
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> i park my billion off to one side and dont use it
<jrgns> any specific reason?
<jrgns> what do you use?
<Kilos> ya it kept disconnection 3g when im not active
<Kilos> i use 3g direct to pc 
<Kilos> i have a 7300nx
<Kilos> only lug in when i want 2 pcs online at the same time
<Kilos> wb jrgns  
<jrgns> did a reset of the router. Still no happiness :(
<Kilos> eish
<jrgns> I'm going to try another router, see if that solves the problem
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> i see on g+ there is about 60 people invited to the meeting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 6 come
<magespawn> then we must get the invites up to 600
<Kilos> ya hahaha
<gremble> nothing much happens though
<Kilos> at the meets gremble  ?
<gremble> ya
<Kilos> yeah there are long periods when nothing happens but to remain a loco we must have them
<magespawn> true, but i think it is difficult, people are so spread out, and always busy
<Kilos> our prob is we are a few with no new blood with new ideas and energy to do things
<Kilos> like even our ubuntu hours have died
<Kilos> and release parties etc
<Kilos> peeps are just too busy making ends meet
<magespawn> those who famalies and jobs run out of time fast
<magespawn> have ^
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> our meetings used to be alive when there was more time. peeps were always planning events and so on
<Kilos> its up to us to try inject more life into everything
<Kilos> thats why i got you invited here gremble  
<Kilos> where is the guy that invited you? he has moved on now
<gremble> He just disconnected from here :P
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> well at least you stayed
<Kilos> yay
<gremble> Haha no, I mean he literaly just dc'd
<gremble> it was kbmonkey
<Kilos> oh ya i saw the
<Kilos> i wonder how my monkey is doing
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> soon ill rev him on his fone again
<Kilos> stress gets him down i think
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey  
<Kilos> dont be afk all the time man
<Kilos> kbmonkey  ping
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> goeie middag
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro wonders what jrgns' problem is 
<gremble> he is also wondering I think
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> jurhave you fixed it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jrgns  too
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<jrgns> Kilos: I'm still confirming, but it seems to be sorted now
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> jrgns  wb
<Kilos> tell the story man
<jrgns> thanx. I'm back on the same router, same account... everything working fine. It might be telkom doing maintenance that somehow screwing things. But I have no idea exactly what the issue is
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> now if someone else comes with the same prob i have nothing to tell them i forgot
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but im glad its working lad. enjoy the net
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and dont forget our meeting here on tuesday night and 20.30
<jrgns> hehe, i'll set an appointment
<Kilos> at 20.30
<Kilos> gremble  this one should be more interesting because the fly wants to use the stick on us
<Kilos> what we need is a good flamewar, they seem to attract attention
<gremble> What stick?
<Kilos> one one those that hurts your butt
<Kilos> i cant remember if he said stick or size 10 army boot
<Kilos> but it was a rear end pain maker
<gremble> If he wants to do things to your ass, keep us out of it :o
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> one can see you younguns were never disciplined
<Squirm> Hey folks
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<Kilos> grumbles
<Kilos> i mean gremble  
<gremble> ?
<Kilos> are you one of our members yet?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oph i found where to see all members
<Kilos> oh as well
<Kilos> join join join man
<gremble> I hang out here, but I don't think I'll join anything
<Kilos> aw
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> dont think man just do
<Kilos> thinking is bad for the head
 * Squirm looks around
 * Squirm sweats
<Squirm> so hot
<Kilos> very hot here as well Squirm  
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Cape Town
<Maaz> Squirm: In Cape Town, South Africa at 6:00 PM SAST on January 24, 2015: 20°C; Humidity: 83%; Wind: WNW at 41 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:58 AM SAST/7:56 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 10:18 AM SAST/10:37 PM SAST
<Squirm> lies!
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Muizenberg
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Southern Suburbs
<Maaz> Squirm: In Baton Rouge, Louisiana at 9:53 AM CST on January 24, 2015: 7°C; Humidity: 68%; Wind: West at 9 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:59 AM CST/5:33 PM CST; Moonrise/set: 9:50 AM CST/10:27 PM CST
<gremble> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb Private_User  
<Squirm> 25.3deg
<Squirm> but feels so much hotter
<Kilos> humidity
<gremble> It is that humidity
<gremble> Go take a dip in the sea
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> 71%
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> yeah...
<Squirm> superfly: up for a swim? :D
<gremble> Just watch out for the sharks
<Kilos> that water can even cool a fridge down
<Kilos> the fly is afk
<Kilos> Squirm  have you been in that water yet?
<Squirm> Once
<Squirm> And it was nice
<Kilos> its freezing
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> very nice
<Kilos> i couldnt get in past my ankles 
<Squirm> and nuvo isn't around
<Squirm> Hmm... Who else is up for the beach?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> plenty penguins
<gremble> I'll go with you
<Kilos> and whites
<gremble> If you fly me down
<gremble> :P
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> gremble: where are you?"
<gremble> Pretoria
<gremble> :D
<Squirm> That's not too far
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> You'll be down by the time I want a swim tomorrow
<Squirm> and home in time for work on Monday
<Squirm> not too bad of a drive :P
<gremble> If I fly down now, I'm failry sure I can be there before it is very dark
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> fairly 
<gremble> woah
<gremble> I drove to grahamstown with the bus. I don't think I will be driving anywhere that far, soon
<Kilos> i once drove to gordons bay and stellenbosch for a footup trials national
<Kilos> towing a trailer with 3 bikes on
<Kilos> many many hours
<magespawn> home time back later all
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  hows you and family?
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... alive and kicking... night shift finished now so more human... will look into those testimonials a bit later (or tomorrow morning)
<Kilos> great ty nlsthzn  
<Kilos> would be nice if they would make a membership available for all loco members regardless of contributions
<nlsthzn> that would make it pointless
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> *sigh*
<Kilos> evening superfly  looks like no luck yet
<Kilos> wb bmg505  
<superfly> Hopefully it will be fixed
<superfly> Soon
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Squirm: how's the wind? It came up a little while ago and helped cool things down, but now it's not blowing anymore
<Squirm> superfly: It's sad
<Squirm> It was amazing, when it came. The mountain Tokai forest is on was completely covered in cloud
<Squirm> Thought it might actually rain
<Squirm> But no rain clouds, just the nice cool wind :/
<Squirm> But hey, my room is boiling hot, going to buy a fan tomorrow. But for now, I'm off to Claremont for the evening :) Just got out of a "cold" shower... Which wasn't too cold :/
<Squirm> superfly: get everyone to the beach tomorrow, there's a pub there I know that sells cold beer ;)
<Squirm> chat to you all tomorrow
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> wb neelsie
<nlsthzn> thanks :)
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<superfly> Hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<inetpro> hi superfly
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy and everyone else :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> lol hi inetpro  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<inetpro> what's happening in ubuntu-za land?
<Kilos> min
 * inetpro noticed
<Kilos> fly still got no power ans Squirm  gone jolling
<inetpro> and /me is tired again
<Kilos> again
<inetpro> maybe even still
<Kilos> its saterday man. what you been doing
<inetpro> changed car battery today
<Kilos> you or battery centr
<Kilos> centre
<inetpro> took it to the battery centre, tested and found a dead cell
<Kilos> they arent cheap anymore either
<inetpro> R1500 to get a new one
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> yep, it hurts
<Kilos> many months od data
<Kilos> you clever okes must fing a way to make money online man
<Kilos> find
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> and this one lasted only like three years
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie baie
<Maaz> Geniet jou koppie boeretroos inetpro
<Kilos> yip only original batteries last longer
<Kilos> you actually lucky to make 3 years
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> well it was a Silver Calcium battery, should have got more out of it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> normal batteries you are lucky if they make 1 1/2 years
<inetpro> serious!?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> we alsways said that they make them just to make the 1 year garauntee
 * inetpro read online that the mean time for Silver Calsium batteries should be more like 6 years
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> Hi inetpro, still no adsl here
<Kilos> murphy visits you too
<superfly> Busy making cheesecake 
<Kilos> mail some superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_calcium_battery#Technological_information
<inetpro> but I also see that it generally requires more charging voltage
<Kilos> they talk nonsense about alternators generating power
<inetpro> my car's charging voltage seems to be only 14.00V
<Kilos> i set my regs to charge 15v always to improve output power on 2 way radios
<Kilos> cant you set the regulator on new cars?
 * inetpro has no idea where to set that
<Kilos> so what do cars use now to charge in alternators werent good enough
<Kilos> most likely everything is in sealed units nowadays
<inetpro> me older car charges at 14.5V
<Kilos> today you need to make big bucks just to be able to pay others to fix everything
<inetpro> yep, no way I can even do that, so need to find very good reason to pay anything
<Kilos> look online for a workshop manual and see in there if one can charge higher
<Kilos> battery centre should have sorted it for you
<inetpro> heh, would be nice if I can find that
<inetpro> I want to go back to the guy and find out more
<Kilos> google is your friend
<inetpro> workdhop manuals are hard to get man
<Kilos> google haynes workshop manual for "make and model"
<Kilos> maybe put free download in
<Kilos> ive seen some workshop manual you can read online
<Kilos> google how to increase charging rate on "make and model"
<Kilos> but remember on old type batteries ideal charging rate is 13.8v
<Kilos> for longer battery life
<Kilos> 14.5v seems good for them silver things
<superfly> too high, and you kill the battery, too low and the battery starts eating itself
<superfly> (basicallly)
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i used to use 15v for the extra power it gave 2 way radio, but batteries were quite cheap then
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleepnight all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-25
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  why so quiet lately?
<Kilos> wb captine  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... alo
<nlsthzn> wiki's updated... :)
<Kilos> oooh lemme see
 * Kilos bows
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  lovely
<Kilos> nice to know peeps see me as more than a pest who always needs help
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<nlsthzn> pleasure uncle Kilos ... easy to write stuff when it is true
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how can caltex tweet on our ubuntuza page if only the pro and i have the password grrr
<Kilos> and i had to change the password again because i couldnt get in
<nlsthzn> there are adverts injected into Twitter...
<nlsthzn> a way that they can make money >.<
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> hows ya this fine morning
<gremble> I am well thank you and yourself?
<Kilos> good also ty
<Kilos> gremble do you different groups in varsity mix ?
<Kilos> as in with the IT peeps and so on, or only if they are pretty females
<gremble> I have some friends that do math, some that do BA and BSc. I work with the newspapaer. I don't have that many black or indian friends though :o
<Kilos> i just want python peeps
<gremble> Oh, I don't know anyone that programs python
<Kilos> you forget we got a sick ibid
<Kilos> i wonder if i should approach the peeps on the python channel
<Kilos> Symmetria  ping
<Kilos> bang i ask him to do some work
<Squirm> Kilos: why not learn yourself?
<Kilos> you should know bu now squirm learning stuff is hectic for mew
<Kilos> me too
<Squirm> You have time?
<Squirm> Should give it a bash :)
<Kilos> yes i have time but not ability to learn that kinda stuff
<Kilos> i tried byteofpython and vim
<Kilos> twice i think
<Kilos> tried learning html just the other day as well
<gremble> I don't think you need vim
<Squirm> http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf
<gremble> You could do pycharm instead
<Squirm> Kilos: don't use vim
<Squirm> gremble: gedit works well
<Kilos> byte of python tells you use vim
<gremble> Ya don't use vim
<Squirm> Kilos: don'u use vim :P
<Kilos> oh
<gremble> ya, I thought of gedit just after I sent the message
<Squirm> Anything with syntax highlighting 
<Kilos> i only have kate and nao no gedit
<Kilos> nano
<gremble> kate is also fine
<Squirm> probably good enough
<Squirm> nano and vim are cli editors, you don't need those
<Kilos> ya man but i cant remember 
<Squirm> the only thing on the command line you really need to do is just run your application, `python myapp.py`
<Kilos> im sure byte of python said use vim in the course though
<Squirm> Kilos: maybe
<gremble> They just being funny
<Squirm> probably
<Kilos> lol 
<gremble> I promise that it won't make a difference in the end
<Kilos> but anyway to mod ibid needs a python pro
<Squirm> I don't use vim for programming if I have access to GUI apps
<Squirm> Kilos: maybe
<Squirm> but you'll get ther :)
<gremble> Haha I do :x
<Squirm> s/ther/there
<Kilos> tumbles said it a major task
<Squirm> gremble: haha.
<gremble> I write everything in vim haha
 * gremble goes to sit in the corner.
<Squirm> I'm being pushed to learn emacs
<Squirm> gremble: to each their own
<gremble> Emacs is very nice
<gremble> But I cbf to learn another editor
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I am not going to become programmer one day
<Squirm> it is, took me long enough to learn vim
<Squirm> yeah
<Kilos> and too much work atm Squirm  
<Squirm> I use TextMate for my main programming on my Mac
<Squirm> Kilos: It's just for fun
<gremble> I heard that textmate and xcode is very nice
<Kilos> eish 
<Squirm> Imagine being able to say that you know how to program?
<Squirm> TextMate is very nice
<Kilos> i would love to be able to
<Squirm> Kilos: that's all you need ^^
<Kilos> i spent 2 weeks learning html and all i remember is <html>
<gremble> Haha Squirm I try really hard to avoid saying that :P
<gremble> Kilos: Remembering is a tiny bit of what it means to program
<Squirm> gremble: How so?
<gremble> All of those things you can find in books
<gremble> Squirm: because then people ask me to program things
<Squirm> oh right :P
<Kilos> ya man but if you dont remember you learn nothing
<Squirm> Kilos: I have to google things constantly
<Squirm> Kilos: It's a way of thinking
<Squirm> Problem solving
<gremble> I have books in which I write down important pieces of code so that I don't have to remember them
<Kilos> i do as well i even googled stuff about moving python 2.7 to 3
<gremble> ^ that is the problem with ibid
<Squirm> I don't know python 3
<gremble> The libraries it was written with are mostly deprecated
<Kilos> all i noticed was some words left out of lines
<Kilos> but if tumbles says its major id be farting against thunder 
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  
<Kilos> but ive learned to edit wiki pages so there is an improvement
<Kilos> and i have to learn about strating locos so i can help new countries around us get going
<Kilos> starting
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> brush up your python
<Kilos> we need ibid upgraded from 2.7 to 3
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this fine sunday
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<Kilos> charl  brush up your python man
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> i'm good thanks
<charl> i know a lot of python Kilos i used to develop big systems in it
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> gremble  you got the link for ibid source please
<Kilos> charl it needs to be made acceptable to python 3 to work on 14.04 and later
<charl> Kilos: why? i'm running 14.10 here with python 2.7.8
<Kilos> try installing ibid
<gremble> It is the libraries that go with ibid that are dead and deprecated
<charl> ibid is the software behind Maaz right ?
<Kilos> yip maaz
<Kilos> its in the repos
<charl> gremble: i take it the ibid software is not well maintained then
<charl> how many developers are actively maintaining it right now ?
<Kilos> none
<gremble> It is not maintained at all charl 
<gremble> That is the problem
<Kilos> tumbles is too busy he was the main maintainer
<charl> well then the software is simply EOL unless somebody else wants to pick it up
<charl> there are many good python bots out there right now that are much better i'm sure
<charl> i personally use willie on some other irc channels
<charl> it's very good, i can vouch for it
<Kilos> thats why i asked you man
<charl> and it's also actively maintained
<gremble> I tried to, but then got mashed by the problem
<charl> i could pick it up but i don't see any real reason to
<charl> my suggestion would be to migrate
<Kilos> we cant change our bot for another
<charl> we can add things like coffee etc very easily to another bot
<charl> Kilos: why ?
<Kilos> no man ibid is a must
<charl> why
<Kilos> um
<charl> :)
<Kilos> because
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> :D
<Kilos> we love ibid
<charl> ok i'll make you a deal
<Kilos> writen by our peeps
<Kilos> lets hear
<charl> i will jump in and help out, but first we move to a well maintained core, in other words, not ibid
<charl> something like willie or similar
<charl> we can investigate the options
<charl> then we migrate the missing functionality to willie
<charl> otherwise, i can pick up ibid, but then over 6 months i lost interest and then it's just unmaintained once again
<charl> for example
<Kilos> you gotta fight too many peeps to do that
<gremble> That is a good plan that I could get behind
<Kilos> i will nag you daily
<gremble> But it has to be python 3. It is been like 7 years now, we don't have to trudge in the past anymore
<charl> i'm not sure what the other ones run on but we can investigate that of course
<gremble> Haha I don't even have python 2.7 on my system anymore
<charl> but i go by the principle that we need to stick to something that is used wider
<gremble> Yes
<charl> because there are too many one-man projects out there
<charl> and like i said, right now i might have time, what about 6 months from now
<charl> and i also get busy with other things or whatever who knows
<Kilos> ibid has a channel on atrum
<Kilos> just make ibid python 3 friendly man
<charl> there will be more that will break over time Kilos 
<Kilos> i have got energy to learn and teach a new boit
<Kilos> bot
<charl> an unmaintained piece of code is not something you want to keep runnin
<Kilos> well
<Squirm> Willie sounds quite cool actually
<charl> simply see ibid the same way as ubuntu 10.04 - almost EOL :)
<charl> it is Squirm i use it on other networks
<Kilos> maybe once the major hurdle is over the old maintaner will have time to keep things gooing
<gremble> Kilos: Imagine your tracter's engine block has rusted. You could probably get it to go, but it will always break somewhere
<gremble> It is better just to get a new engine
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> If we get Maaz a new engine, you won't even realise it is not an ibid anymore
<Kilos> ok lets hear what the fly and pro have to say about it
<Kilos> its not just coffee charl , maaz was written to do meetings minutes and all that stuff
<Squirm> Kilos: It's module could probably be adapted
<Kilos> you just dont want to learn python 3
<Kilos> i have no idea how these things work Squirm  
<gremble> Learning python 3 is not equivalent to porting old software to python 3
<Kilos> if we dont upgrade ibid well just have to keep him going on an old server
<gremble> It would have to be mostly rewritten
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> yeah
<charl> when i contribute to open source projects i always try to plug into a broader community
<charl> firstly that means more people get the benefit out of your contributions
<charl> and secondly it's much more fun to work together on a project than on your own
<Kilos> Squirm  QA is even missing off your server thing
<charl> and of course thirdly there is less change that the softwre will become unmaintained over time
<Kilos> well lets hear what pro and fly say
<Kilos> maybe some python peeps will write something that will do the job for us
<Squirm> Kilos: python peeps wrote willie
<Squirm> https://github.com/embolalia/willie/wiki
<Squirm> http://willie.dftba.net/
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Do any of you know of a PDF reading application that allows you to make annotations and such on the document 
<gremble> Highlighting and note making and so forth
<Squirm> gremble: adobe does that
<Squirm> not sure on linux though
<gremble> Okular is the only one that does that on linux
<gremble> I'm installing it now
<gremble> A lot of KDE dependencies....
<Kilos> sjoe hot here now, no wind, hopefully building up somewhere for a good blow
<superfly> Okular is pretty slick 
<superfly> Kilos: I have internet again 
<Kilos> oh yay thats wonderful superfly  
<Kilos> happy for you
<Kilos> charl  gremble  maybe we must put the willie ibid discussion in the agenda for tuesdays meeting
<Kilos> i just did a quick look at the willie site. would be better if they had a .deb
<charl> Kilos: this coming tuesday ?
<Kilos> yip 27th
<Kilos> dont you get reminders from g+ and lists
<Kilos> i think it will be a major job too to make willie same as maaz
<Kilos> lots of things it needs to be able to do
<Kilos> and it means i gotta start teaching from scratch
<Kilos> after years of training maaz
<Kilos> Maaz  huh
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz  shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> we gotta pip install it
<nuvolari> ugh.  anyone with huawei wireless router experience around?
<nuvolari> the type that can take a SIM card
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> I had hoped to use an external antenna (outdoor) to improve the signal
<nuvolari> it's using an SMA connector
<nuvolari> but it doesn't sem to improver reception quality
<charl> Kilos: i don't use google+ and i don't belong to any mailing lists
<nuvolari> *seem
<Kilos> you can buy them at radio shops nuvolari  
<Kilos> then you put that in place of the connector on the external antenna
<Kilos> ok charl ill give another warning here tomorrow
<nuvolari> Kilos: charl is basically living in the dark ages of social :P
<nuvolari> oom kilos, I have an antenna
<charl> i got it in the mind now, no problem Kilos :D
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Monthly meet tuesday night at 20.30 guys
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meet tuesday night at 20.30 guys
<charl> nuvolari: just because i don't use g+ or mailing lists ?
<charl> :P
<Kilos> nuvolari  has the antenna got the same connector as the router?
<nuvolari> Kilos: yes
<nuvolari> it's screwed in
<Kilos> so whats the prob then?
<nuvolari> when I change the type from internal to external, it switches back to internal in the router software UI
<Kilos> you might need to set the router to use 3g not adsl
<nuvolari> there is no ADSL involved
<Kilos> oh it can only do 3g
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> nlsthzn: thanks for the testimonial :-)
<superfly> Kilos: I have a DebConf meeting on Tuesday night as well. I'll be here for the first half of the meeting, and then I'll need to skidaddle
<nuvolari> I'm not sure if it's an emission antenna, rather than a receiver (which is what I hoped it is)
<Kilos> ok superfly  lets sort before hand what we discuss first then
<Kilos> nuvolari  google the user manual or ud=ser guide for it
<Kilos> user
<Kilos> wow i dont know what happened there
<nlsthzn> superfly, my pleasure... all the best with the application!!
 * superfly is about to take the plunge and put his name down for the 5th
<Kilos> can you put mine too superfly  ? or is it an individual thing
<superfly> Kilos: I can do
<Kilos> please do
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i wish pro was ready
<Kilos> inetpro  make your page man
<superfly> Kilos: gaan jy wakker wees om middernag? 22:00 UTC is midnight over here
<Kilos> ya superfly  ek sal hier wees
<Kilos> cant miss that
<Kilos> i have to ping david and maia as well, they will try make the meet
<Kilos> hehe dunno where to ping them bu ya
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> 5th of february hey superfly  ?
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> oh my thats sommer now now
<gremble> Next weekend I believe
<nuvolari> \o/
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> iz working
 * Kilos starts shaking
<gremble> It's my birthday on the 26th of Feb. You guys better have a cake for me n stuff
<nuvolari> are you ok oom Kilos?
<Kilos> working at midnight?
<nuvolari> I'm BDaying tomorrow :D
<Kilos> ya ek bang die ding man'
<charl> congrats nuvolari in advance
<Kilos> it means more responsibility
<charl> and gremble 
<charl> oh wait, that's in feb
<charl> sorry
<Kilos> whats BDaying
<Kilos> oh birthdaying
<Kilos> nuvolari  when is bday?
<gremble> Kilos: He said tomorrow
<nuvolari> môre oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> stokoud
 * nuvolari het 'n kierie bestel
<gremble> What, turning 24, 25? :P
<nuvolari> by that standard I should be mummified
<nuvolari> turing 28
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> Hahaha
<Kilos> ballyville here we come
<Kilos> then im what?
<Kilos> nuvolari  jou lewe begin nou eers man
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<Kilos> :D
<gremble> My family expects me to be happilly married with kids by then... I'm not even sure that I'll be done with studying then
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i got married at 25
<superfly> I got married at 27
<Kilos> ya one must grow up with your kids i think
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and then you have a chance to see grandchildren
<Kilos> whats news Private_User  
<Private_User> nothing much hey but how am I logging on now? Am I cloaked immediately or is it doing the same as Friday?
<Kilos> fine
<Kilos> cloaked 
<Private_User> cool but I still think the connecting here where I am sitting now is not 100%
<Private_User> but I will check cause yesterday was extremely windy and so was Friday
<Kilos> are you far from where you normally were
<Kilos> like in the chicken house now
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> so now not so much so lets see although yesterday it was windy and connection was unstable here but when I went back to my usual spot in the house it was fine
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> might be more trees between you and the tower where you are now
<Private_User> not far just a few steps and I can be backi in the house
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> wow you okes keep chickens so close
<Private_User> or it could be that the main building is blocking
<Kilos> oh yes that could be
<Kilos> and 3g doesnt like buildings in the way
<Private_User> if it continues tomorrow then I will have to just go back and work inside the house
<Kilos> or even thick walls
<Kilos> just get a long extension usb cable
<Kilos> put your modem on the roof in a canned fruit bottle
<Kilos> maybe a bottle will get a bit hot in the sun
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh there is a way
<Kilos> you get plastic pipe tpiece
<Private_User> yeah I was thinking that but no extension cable for usb
<Private_User> another way Kilos?
<Kilos> that will stop rain and allow air through to keep modem cool
<Kilos> ian bought a nice 5m extension the other day with built in booster
<Kilos> works kiff
<Kilos> but i think it was R99
<Private_User> hmm... ok R99 not too bad with a signal booster you say?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> added 1 bar to my signal here
<Kilos> then he took it sigh
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> but mine must be close to full 5 bars, just hops between 4 and 5
<Private_User> ok where did he buy it from?
<Private_User> cause I would prefer working from here since its quite
<Kilos> whew at a pc shop we took a chance and just walked into in town in pta, ill ask if he has the name
<Kilos> quiet
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> yes and that as well
<Private_User> quiet
<Private_User> ok then I will just look around maybe I will something
<Private_User> *find something
<Private_User> for now lets see how it goes connection wise
<charl> have a good evening all
<Kilos> but if you just use a 5m extension it will reach top of roof anyway so signal should be good
<Kilos> hi char
<Kilos> oh bye
<Private_User> you know I am not understanding my signal says full signal and skype is connected, IRC is connected and even googletalk accounts but when I try a webpage its either extremely slow or web page cannot be display then when I ping request timed out and sometimes could not resolve host
<Kilos> every time you browse?
<Private_User> you think this 3G is still trying to find a path to the towers
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> most of the time in this spot
<Kilos> maybe you doing too much
<Private_User> at home when I moved the laptop back there everything worked 100% then when I brought it back then not so lekker again
<Kilos> must be signal
<Kilos> ian says that shops name is matrix
<Private_User> ah ok
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> Private_User  the booster is just a blob of some hidden stuff on the cable
<Kilos> i have no idea what they hide in there
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> haha the 5th feb is thursday week after next
<Kilos> i still have time to get an ulcer
<superfly> Private_User: if you knew how GSM and 3G work, you'd be thankful you even get a connection
<superfly> Kilos: are you ready?
<Kilos> for what superfly  ?
<superfly> Membership
<Kilos> havent you looked at my page?
<Kilos> i am bust making notes i can copy/paste to them but dont know what to say
<Kilos> i dont have a bugle to blow
<Kilos> the pro gave me a link to where other peeps joined but i cant find it
<Kilos> i wont have time to tell them my story so not sure what to put
<superfly> Kilos: they will read your page in preparation for the your session. When it's your turn, they'll probably ask you a question or two, and then make a decision.
<Kilos> oh ok so what do we need to do now
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> this whole thing is stressful
<superfly> Don't stress, the worst they can say is "no"
<Kilos> hi thoquz  
<thoquz_> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> have you been here before?
<thoquz_> Yes
<thoquz_> A week or so ago
<Kilos> yay but welcome back then
<Kilos> my ram forgot
<Kilos> so thoquz_  all good there?
<thoquz_> Yeah, looks like I might be studying this year, I got accepted for Electronic Engineering at a university.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> which varsity?
<thoquz_> Stellenbosch
<Kilos> nice
<thoquz_> Anyone here done the, or is doing the program there currently?
<Kilos> not that i can think of here
<Kilos> have you joined our mailing list, you can ask there, the lists have many more followers than irc
<thoquz_> Looks like I'm going to be forced to use Microsoft Windows there. Luckily they give it to us for free.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> we are having our monthly meeting here on tuesday night, you are welcome to join us
<Kilos> 20.30
<thoquz_> Sure, I'll try to make it. Last time I did not make it because I was not home, maybe I should put a IRC client on my phone
<Kilos> yeah some of the guys do that
<Kilos> you got an android?
<Kilos> storming here so if i disappear the power went
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro joining at a bad time
<thoquz_> Yes, have a android phone
<inetpro> big lightning and thunder here
<Kilos> here too inetpro  
<Kilos> thoquz_  you can use quasseldroid
<inetpro> nlsthzn, superfly: yikes guys! Thanks for the kind words!
 * inetpro not sure he lives up to all that
<Kilos> cant leave now waiting for fly he wants to apply tonight
<Kilos> oh yes inetpro  and more
<inetpro> apply tonight? No man
<Kilos> talk to fly when he gets back from kidville
<inetpro> Kilos: he just added your names on the Agenda
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<Kilos> isnt that the same thing
<inetpro> no, this just so the board can look at your details so long
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> now they have time to dig into your history et all
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i needed that laugh
<Kilos> starting to stress
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> dont know
<Kilos> must be old age
<inetpro> no need for that, you just be yourself and you be perfect
<Kilos> thats no good man you always ai! me
<Kilos> they wont understand
<inetpro> they can read
<Kilos> so can you but you still ai!
<Kilos> lol and the fly tells me im living up to my mail addy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im bang they ask something and all i can do is um er duh
<Kilos> feels like going to the priciples office in the old days
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: how's the little lamb doing?
<Kilos> lol very well ty, just starting to eat grass on its own now
<Kilos> but still maaaas when it sees me and wobbles to me for mulberry leaves
<Kilos> weighs 17kg
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> its like it has vertigo
<Kilos> kinda dronk most of the time
<inetpro> poor little lamb
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Kilos> oh inetpro  theres lots of logs to read but i think of importance is ibid. charl and gremble gave the suggestion that we go to a willie bot
<Kilos> also python 
<Kilos> ibid needs to be rewritten to make it python3 compatible and then still no maintainer
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> that decision is in your and flys hands and we can discuss it at the meet in two days time
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> https://github.com/embolalia/willie/wiki/Willie-tutorial,-Part-1
 * inetpro not sure the time has come to make a decision on the issue
<inetpro> maybe later in the year
<Kilos> ya theres no rush i think, i love maaz
<Kilos> but we can discuss it and let charl start making a willie thats as clever as maaz and has all hgis functions, that will take a while i think
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Squirm> Hey ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you still here lad
<Kilos> dont you need some sleep?
<gremble> Sleep is for the weak
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> night all
<Kilos> night superfly  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> gremble  school tomorrow go sleep
<Kilos> night inetpro  
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-25
<dlPhreak> Mornin
<arts> Morning! Morning!
 * Padroni waves hello
<arts> how are you Padroni
<Padroni> I'm good thanx
<Padroni> been a while since I have logged in 
<arts> wb!
<Padroni> ty
<arts> so what Linux are you using Padroni
<Padroni> Ubuntu?
<Padroni> Ubuntu 14.04 on the desktop, 15.04 on the one laptop and the latest Kali on the other laptop.
<Padroni> You?
<arts> kubuntu 15.10 on the laptop, and that was a struggle LOL
<Padroni> struggle? how come?
<arts> hybrid graphics card
<Padroni> oh right - that will do it, hehe
<arts> it was hell, but with the help of this group and Kilos we overcame
<Padroni> yeah Kilos is a legend
<superfly> Hey Padroni! 
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> so, I'm still in the car on the way to the office, and I have watched an entire 2 hour movie so far 
<Symmetria> and my house is only 18 kilometers from the office!
<Symmetria> lol, almost there though thank god 
<arts> wow Symmetria hectic!
<arts> anyone know how to add a windows networked printer in Kubuntu
<Symmetria> lol, I will say, hiring a driver to drive me around in this city was the best decision I ever made
<Symmetria> arts you need to do that through samba I would assume
<Symmetria> but never bothered to try
<superfly> arts: it's usual an IPP printer 
<superfly> *usually 
<superfly> arts: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu? 
 * dlPhreak greets the humans.
<arts> kubuntu
<arts> sup dlPhreak
<arts> superfly: I cant seem to access any samba shares even files I can see the pc's but no access
<superfly> arts: I find that Kubuntu's printer manager usually picks up network printers 
<dlPhreak> Not much, it's all chilled. There?
<arts> I check samba and cifs-utils are installed
<arts> not much dlPhreak just tring to get primitive computers to talk to mine
<superfly> arts: yeah, samba/smb is horrible 
<arts> superfly: anything better?\
<superfly> arts: are the printers attached to PC's on the network, or directly to the network? 
<Padroni> hey superfly  | Symmetria 
<superfly> arts: for just Linux I use NFS
<superfly> I don't have any windows computers 
<arts> sorry wifi kicked me
<zipper> Hello
<arts> sup
<Padroni> superfly how are you mate?
<arts> SUP SUP
<Kilos> morning everyone, yes im late but most chores done at least
<arts> hahaha, late?
<Kilos> ya i used to be here before 7am when a year younger
<superfly> Padroni: I'm good thanks. Busier than ever, but hey, rather busy than not.
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly Padroni thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> Padroni where you been
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<superfly> Hi thatgraemeguy 
<Padroni> Hi Kilos 
 * Padroni has been busy :/
<Padroni> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> whew so busy
<Kilos> are you well Padroni 
<Padroni> I'm good, thanx. 
<Padroni> Getting older
<Padroni> sadly, not wiser.
<Kilos> haha something no one escapes
<Kilos> you still at same place?
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> if you mean work
<Padroni> but I am soon to be in the market for a new job
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> ok
<Padroni> why so quiet?
<dlPhreak> I suppose everythin is working fine. People only make noise when stuff breaks.
<anton> bcause trying to figure out why one of mysql servers is getting oom-kill
<Padroni> fair enough, dlPhreak 
<Padroni> Running the latest Kali
<Padroni> for some reason, if receiving a PGP encrypted mail on Thunderbird, the mail refuses to download, giving a error
<Padroni> error : 'The RETR command did not succeed. Error retrieving message.'
<Padroni> anyone else seen this ?
<Kilos> do you have they key for that person
<Kilos> those keys drove me nuts setting it up
<arts> Maaz google what is kali
<Maaz> arts: "What is Kali Linux ? | Kali Linux" http://docs.kali.org/introduction/what-is-kali-linux :: "Should I Use Kali Linux? | Kali Linux" http://docs.kali.org/introduction/should-i-use-kali-linux :: "Kali - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kali :: "Kali Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kali_Linux
<Maaz> :: "What is Kali Linux? - Quora" https://www.quora.com/What-is-Kali-Linux :: "Kali - Hin…
<Padroni> seriously though  - this getting disconnected thing sucks
<Padroni> As far as I can tell I got dc'd soon as I asked my question
<Padroni> anyone got any ideas for me?
<dlPhreak> Not really, does this help? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/digitally-signing-and-encrypting-messages
<Padroni> No. 
<Padroni> That explains to get it up and running.
<Padroni> I have already done that.
<Padroni> I need to figure out why it goes Win10 when receiving a mail.
<Padroni> Thanx though
<superfly> Padroni: looks to me like settings for your server, to be honest
<superfly> Padroni: but is this only for encrypted messages?
<Padroni> ONLY encrypted messages bork out on receiving
<superfly> That is weird.
<superfly> Padroni: most of the posts I've seen say it's a mismatch between TB and the server. One post suggests deleting the "popstate.dat" file
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> nope no news yet
<Kilos> what did you break
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos you OK?
<Kilos> yes im good ty and you?
<Langjan> Nothing, it broke by itself
<Langjan> Also good thks
<Kilos> hahaha what?
<superfly> Nothing breaks by itself.
<Kilos> hahaha was waiting for that
<Langjan> my adsl router is losing its connection daily, have to reboot. Was it Andrew Mc Iver who helped me to secure it?  
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> losing its connection? that's weird
<Langjan> Seems firmware update is one possible solution? 
<superfly> how old is the router?
<Langjan> Ancient! Probably about 5 years
<superfly> 5 years is not terribly old
<Langjan> My fear is if I update firmware that I will lose the security Andrew helped me install
<superfly> but depending on the quality of the router, its hardware could be failing
<Langjan> It's a D--Link DSL 2750U 
<Kilos> i have ians one like that here
<Kilos> need to put in a new usb socket
<anton> just export the current config
<Kilos> hi anton you need to explain nicely to ballies
<Kilos> and nice to see you getting involved
<Langjan> Hi anton , how do I do that? Find the .config file in Home folder and save somewhere? 
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> Maaz announce Meeting here tomorrow night at 20.30 everyone
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting here tomorrow night at 20.30 everyone
<arts> awesome!
<anton> Is the original D-Link sw or dd wrt?
<Langjan> Sorry anton  you lost me there
<anton> Lol, when you login do you get the D-LINK logo or something else?
<anton> Do you login vie webpage?
<Langjan> what is sw or dd wrt? 
<anton> via
<superfly> anton: I would say he's running stock
<Langjan> I login to router direct if thats what you mean
<anton> sw = software and dd wrt is an other router/firewall software you can install on some d-link router
<Padroni> I think you can swing it a miss on the dd wrt 
<anton> login via ssh or telnet, what is the command to login?
<Langjan> Firmware Version: AF_1.72_R01, I get a D-Link login screen on my browser with username and password  
<Langjan> Welcome to DSL-2750U Web Management
<anton> Ok great can you open this --> http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/ADSL/DSL-2750U/Description/DSL-2750U_User%20Manual_EN.pdf --> page 19. Follow the backup procedure
<anton> See what is your current firmware, if older update, which will likely reset the router. Login again and then do a restore from the backup
<Langjan> Thks will give it a go, hope I dont disappear...
<anton> shall wait for u
<Langjan> Hi anton  I find firmware update files on the dlink website but when I try to update the message is that the file is illegal...
<Padroni> Right
<Padroni> I am off till later
<Padroni> have a good one, folks.
<Kilos> cheers Padroni 
<Kilos> ai!
<anton> What is the filename?
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos :D
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> meeting tomorrow night
<anton> Langjan komin asb.
<Kilos> ai! die toppie darem
<Kilos> been called afk looks like
<Langjan> 4336-DSL-2750U_V1_FW_ME_1.03(GAN9.ET235B-B-DL-DSL2750U-R5B013-ME.EN_2T2R_update).img
<Langjan> 1025-DSL-2750U_U1_FW_ME_1.09_(GAN9.9T113A-B-DL-DSL2750U-R5B0019-Dubai.EN_2T2R).img
<Langjan> there were two
<Langjan> tried both
<anton> What brwoser r u using?
<Langjan> Firefox
<anton> what is the current firmware installed?
<Langjan> AF_1.72_R01
<anton> Sorry for the 20/20 questions, is it a Telkom branded router?
<anton> Or did you buy it
<Langjan> No, bought it
<anton> The firmware that is running the latest --> ftp://ftp.d-link.co.za/DSL/DSL-2750u%20(Retail)/Firmware/Retail%20Version/Hardware%20Version%20T/T1/
<anton> Maybe get Telkom to test the line and maybe as k you ISP to reset the adsl port
<Langjan> Many thanks Anton
<anton> no probs let me know if u struggle
<Langjan> Thaks a lot, enjoy your day
<anton> u too
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> you gonna get wet
<Kilos> and maybe stoned
<Kilos> with those white sky stones
<Kilos> coming fast from the west
<arts> sup everyone! 
<dlPhreak> arts
<arts> sup dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Going swell.
<dlPhreak> There?
<arts> nat too bad!
<sven7> hi
<arts> sup sven7 
<sven7> hello atrs
<sven7> arts
<sven7> can u explane what ubuntu is pls
<arts> it's magical! LOL
<arts> Kilos, 
<Kilos> ohi sven7 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu za
<sven7> but like why do u use a pc if u cant evn install software on it???
<sven7> hello kilos thank u
<Kilos> ubuntu is a linux operating system
<Kilos> and you can install lots of software
<Kilos> free as well
<sven7> i want to be a hacker and my friend told me i need ubuntu
<Kilos> there are many linux systems but imo ubuntu is the easiest to use
<sven7> what is linux system?
<Kilos> windows is a microsoft operating system
<Kilos> linux is what used to be used for servers only
<sven7> but i dont like typing
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: this guy is trolling you
<Kilos> nor do i but one cant have everything all the time
<sven7> can i still be a haker?
<Kilos> yip
<dlPhreak> 0_o
<Kilos> you can be what you like as long as you are prepared to put in the effort
<sven7> R u guys all hackers?
<Kilos> no
<sven7> bt u use ubuntu
<Kilos> some of us are mechanics and others are dancers
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> it has great dance moves
<sven7> brb
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> i wonder what his idea was
<dlPhreak> Who, Kilos ?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> sven7
<dlPhreak> Oh
<dlPhreak> Probably just another internet troll
<Kilos> hmm...
<dlPhreak> Nobody can be that level of noob.
<Kilos> not wise to  troll with your ip address showing
<Kilos> at least he wasnt nasty
<Kilos> we had one here some years back that was a real swine
<dlPhreak> At least never bots. IRCNet had a serious troll bot problem a few years ago.
<Kilos> yes i remember that
<Kilos> they fixed it
<Kilos> bots battle now
<dlPhreak> I wonder how freenode keeps the bots at bay.
<Kilos> there are clever guys running irc
<Kilos> even the ddos attacks are less
<MaNI> IRC is tame now, should have seen it in the 90s real wild west :p
<MaNI> hostile channel takeovers were a regular event
<Kilos> sjoe
<dlPhreak> I only discovered IRC in 2005 and even then it was madness. 
<dlPhreak> Got called homophobic words more often than I could count.
<Kilos> maybe one day well get a local irc server
<Kilos> ouch
<dlPhreak> Those were the days ^__^
<dlPhreak> Atrum is a mainly south african server.
<dlPhreak> and shadowfire.
<dlPhreak> Some of the guys here are also on Atrum.
<Kilos> yes all the ibid guys
<Kilos> fly and weed and crashkid
<Kilos> and pro was there too
<Kilos> i went when needing ibid help, but many channels open makes my head spin
<dlPhreak> It's a bit slower there tho. Not a lot of talking.
<dlPhreak> Mainly because everyone is a lurker.
<Kilos> ya they all got busy
<Kilos> even here has got quiet the last couple of years
<Kilos> now you can ping peeps and they pong you a week later, when you have forgotten why you pinged
<Kilos> at least maaz is constant
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<dlPhreak> Soon the company of machines might be all we have left.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> only after i go to the happy hunting grounds
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> Afternoon.. :)
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<dlPhreak> FusionSparc
<FusionSparc> tnx...been part of the maillist but never been in the channel..
<Kilos> welcome then
<Kilos> irc is much more fun
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<dlPhreak> I'm not even on the mailling list... 0_o
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<FusionSparc> lol...
<Kilos> yes dlPhreak you are naughty
<dlPhreak> Well I never read my mail anyway. I have 3000 unread emails on my gmail.
<Kilos> shame on you
<Kilos> i have over 9000 all read
<Kilos> thats why im old
<dlPhreak> Dang Kilos 
<FusionSparc> Know what you mean...so  much info coming in, not enough time to ream em..
<dlPhreak> Lol you just said over 9000!!!
<Kilos> yes
<FusionSparc> lol...maby you need to backup some of that...
<Kilos> 3 gmail accounts and one yahoo and one msn
<FusionSparc> clean that inbow for the next 9000...
<Kilos> nono cleaning is hard work
<Kilos> ive set thunderbird to just fetch new mails
<Kilos> pop3 i think is what does it
<Kilos> FusionSparc will you be here in our meeting tomorrow night?
<FusionSparc> I'll try my best..what time you guys starting?
<Kilos> 20.30
<FusionSparc> yeh...I'll be here..
<Kilos> used to be an hour earlier but the guys with families need some family time after work
<Kilos> cool
<FusionSparc> Any specific topic? or just general discussions.
<Kilos> just general so far i think , you can add ideas at http://bit.ly/1TH1UzH
<Kilos> we all need to try get some action going here again
<FusionSparc> ok...when was the last irc meeting?
<Kilos> oct
<FusionSparc> oh...what was discussed?
<Kilos> we skipped 2 months because everyone was overloaded
<FusionSparc> I see..
<Kilos> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<FusionSparc> Tnx...just trying to get an idea of  topics covered..
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> we arent too topic bound
<Kilos> FusionSparc where are you if i may ask?
<FusionSparc> sounds good..
<FusionSparc> PTA
<Kilos> yay we are growing
<FusionSparc> hehe..where you guys from?
<Kilos> pta as well
<FusionSparc> cool
<Kilos> and many capetown guys
<Kilos> and few durbs peeps
<FusionSparc> ok
<FusionSparc> No joburg?  wow
<Kilos> yes there are some
<FusionSparc> cool
<Kilos> they seem to prefer jozilug 
<Kilos> and G+
<FusionSparc> haha.
<FusionSparc> I can work with that.
<Kilos> we have a G+ account as well
<Kilos> i like irc. it doesnt eat 3g data
<FusionSparc> Agreed
<FusionSparc> Anything interesting in developments in the linux world?
<Kilos> the experts can tell you that
<Kilos> we have made a channel to make a home channel for all of africa
<FusionSparc> lol...true..
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> and the site
<Kilos> working quite well, we only have 2 locos in africa not joined #ubuntu-africa yet
<FusionSparc> nice..
<Kilos> refresh the link and watch the background change
<Kilos> a few times
<Kilos> our fly and helpers did a good job there
<FusionSparc> cool
<FusionSparc> must say,  Ubuntu has grown imensely in the last few years..
<Kilos> yes, not many even need help anymore
<FusionSparc> true, I do prefer XFCE on my installations...
<Kilos> im a kde addict
<Kilos> we have guys here that dont even use ubuntu
<FusionSparc> ah...tried Arch with KDE..looked really nice but Arch just aint compatible with many things at this stage..
<Kilos> kubuntu is perfect
<FusionSparc> agreed.
<FusionSparc> not sure what lubuntu looks like though..
<Kilos> we have a few arch users
<Kilos> nice and light but not as stable as kde
<Kilos> and more work to get everything working
<FusionSparc> yeh,know what you mean..
<Kilos> the kubuntu dev guys do a great job
<Kilos> my biggest hassle was with 3g modems
<Kilos> thats also sorted now
<FusionSparc> of all the desktop inviro's, KDE is probably the most popular one...well what i've read anyway..
<Kilos> many like unity but was too much work for me
<Kilos> too many probs
<Kilos> like lightdm failing
<Kilos> do an upgrade and reboot to black screen
<FusionSparc> yeh, need a stable machine...my steam games need to Run... ;-P
<Kilos> lol
<FusionSparc> Played around with updating display drivers and broke linux aswell...Re-installed..
<Kilos> yeah, i just use what id is repos now
<Kilos> what is in
<Kilos> like nvidia-current
<FusionSparc> more stable and less hassle I guess.
<Kilos> much
<Kilos> and auto updates when necessary
<Kilos> and doesnt need reinstalling after upgrading
<FusionSparc> I've got ATI and windows wise used to have issues.Don't even want to know in linux...standard is good.
<Kilos> yeah
<FusionSparc> Looking to get something like Raspberry Pi and get a web server running on it....just for fun..
<Kilos> there are some guys here with them
<FusionSparc> cool...
<FusionSparc> What line of work you in Kilos?
<Kilos> as little as possible
<Kilos> im old so mainly park off all the time
<FusionSparc> hehe...
<FusionSparc> Old is a state of mind, linux will keep you young...hehe
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> keeps you busy at least
<Kilos> well irc does for me
<FusionSparc> indeed.
<Kilos> and the state of mind thing is a myth too
<Kilos> try sprinting 100 metres at 60
<FusionSparc> No problem, shot of adrenalin and you're good to go..
<Kilos> lol
<FusionSparc> I'm off for a bit, will check in a bit later...enjoy...:)
<Kilos> cool ty for the chat
<FusionSparc> Anytime..
<magespawn> good evening
<arts> howzit magespawn 
<magespawn> hi arts
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<arts> how you doin?
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> meeting tomorrow night
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> i have bit of an odd question for the boffins
<magespawn> is it possible to connect one adsl account through another and will the second use the first data?
<magespawn> i have a user at work who lives on the property who wants to use his own data on the weekends
<Kilos> all on the same network
<magespawn> maybe it wouldbe best to set up timed accounts on the router
<magespawn> yes kilos
<Kilos> are they shared from one pc or from the router
<Kilos> ian has just done a hotel that one pc controls everything before it goes to the router
<Kilos> but anyway better get a boffins help
<Kilos> Maaz heresay
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> we need to teach him that
<FusionSparc> Hey guys..
<Kilos> Maaz define hearsay
<Maaz> Kilos: Hearsay \Hear"say`\ (h[=e]r"s[=a]`), n. Report; rumor; fame; common talk; something heard from another. [1913 Webster]  Much of the obloquy that has so long rested on the memory of our great national poet originated in frivolous hearsays of his life and conversation. --Prof. Wilson. [1913 Webster]  {Hearsay evidence} (Law), that species of testimony which
<Maaz> consists in a narration by one person of matters told him by another. It is, with a few exc…
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> Hey..
<Kilos> you watch many movies hey
<FusionSparc> megaspawn....have a look at : http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/487198-Managing-multiple-accounts-with-a-single-router/#9
<FusionSparc> Might be a pointer in the right direction..
<FusionSparc> Not as much Kilos...more series...if you were talking to me that is.. :)
<Kilos> yes and many others
<Kilos> that where the hey and sup come from
<Kilos> most young peeps speak like that
<Kilos> what series do you watch?
<FusionSparc> hehe...just a response I guess...:)..you know how gamers chat..
<FusionSparc> Limitless, supernatural...things in that line..
<Kilos> game of thrones
<Kilos> i forget now
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh btw
<FusionSparc> yes...that was good...most deaths in any series imo...:)
<Kilos> when you type someones nick type the first 3 or 4 characters and hit tab
<Kilos> tab complete works kiff on irc
<magespawn> thanks FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> thanks...was wondering about that...havent used irc in years..
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> we are here to serve
<FusionSparc> indeed..
<Kilos> magespawn havent you got anything interesting to add to the agenda
<Kilos> we need to come alive again this year
<Kilos> and you superfly ?
<Kilos> magespawn is in hluhluwe FusionSparc and does lots of wifi stuff on a game ranch
<Kilos> and the fly is our resident python boffin
<FusionSparc> oh nice...
<FusionSparc> looking into learning some python..
<Kilos> and when noone else gets things fixed he steps in
<Kilos> get the book byteofpython
<FusionSparc> Lifeline of the group I take it..
<Kilos> Maaz google byteofpython
<Maaz> Kilos: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" https://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python (PDF) - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf ::
<Maaz> "Free PDF: A Byte of Python by Swaroop C H" http://freepdfs.org/pdf/a-byte-of-python :: "A…
<Kilos> yeah he almost our father
<Kilos> have you joined us on launchpad yet
<FusionSparc> tnx Kilos & Maaz...will have a look at the pdf..
<Kilos> its on the site 
<FusionSparc> nope..had a look at the metting list..
<FusionSparc> looking at it now..
<magespawn> Kilos: not really, unfortunately
<Kilos> once you join there you are an official za member
<Kilos> magespawn ?
<Kilos> i chat so much i forget
<magespawn> < Kilos> magespawn havent you got anything interesting to add to the agenda
<Kilos> oh
<FusionSparc> haha...
<Kilos> we need to revive our loco
<Kilos> we getting like locos all over the world
<Kilos> all lurkers
<magespawn> that is the nature of the beast Kilos 
<Kilos> wisconsin even has a 13 year old running the loco
<FusionSparc> ambitious...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> full of life and ideas
<FusionSparc> cool...looking forward to the meet tomorrow then...
<Kilos> yip we had a long break
<Kilos> bad boys
<Kilos> we gonna battle to be re verified this year
<magespawn> i can't do much on the ground from out here in the middle of no where
<magespawn> you have my support digitally at least
<Kilos> i know but just be here
<Kilos> life happens
<Kilos> cocooncrash all good there?
<Kilos> Maaz seen cocooncrash 
<Maaz> Kilos: cocooncrash was last seen 6 months, 1 day, 6 minutes and 53 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-28 11:26:51 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-01-25 10:09:55 PST
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk
<chesedo> Kilos: speaking of reviving... how about if we discuss having a few reachable goals for the year
<chesedo> to keep us moving forward
<Kilos> yes we can do that chesedo 
<Kilos> we have some new members too that can help out
<chesedo> great!! wanted to do it earlier but we skipped those meetings...
<Kilos> add it to the agenda
<Kilos> but make the goals reachable
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 3 days, 11 hours, 56 minutes and 8 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-21 22:49:34 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-01-20 09:54:13 PST
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> on holiday again
<FusionSparc> sounds like half the users are just idling in the channel...
<Kilos> FusionSparc is you have some slightly worn dvds use dvdisaster to save them
<magespawn> FusionSparc: most have full time jobs and famalies
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> and some are old
<FusionSparc> lol...just an observation guys...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Na3iL you can follow tomorrow nights meeting here for some ideas
<chesedo> Kilos: added
<Kilos> cool
<Na3iL> Yep sure 
<Kilos> you may join in as well
<Kilos> and login with the bot to add to our numbers
<FusionSparc> Whats the current member count just for interest?
<Kilos> it shows on the launchpad account
<Kilos> but many innactive
<chesedo> FusionSparc: kilos has mentioned many times that he will retire if the count were to reach 50 here
<chesedo> so we were never able to go above 49 :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> chesedo where is the wiki link that shows active members
<FusionSparc> hehe...Maby that should be a topic on the agenda as well..
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> we can't have kilos retiring
<Kilos> ai!
<FusionSparc> lol
<Kilos> FusionSparc you need to go to #freenode and ask staff or one of the ops for a cloak
<Kilos> then your ip doesnt show
<FusionSparc> tnx...i'll have a look..
<Kilos> hi SilverCode_ 
<Kilos> both of you
<Kilos> oh you need to register your nick first
<Kilos> my bad
<FusionSparc> that i've done...just going through the link "uptime" send.
<Kilos> if its registered then there shouldnt be a prob
<FusionSparc> ok
<Kilos> thats better
<chesedo> Kilos: that wiki is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> ty  chesedo i can never find it
<Kilos> FusionSparc see above link
<Kilos> can you do wiki pages?
<Kilos> chesedo ball in your court, its ballie bed time
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<chesedo> night Kilos
<FusionSparc> Enjoy Kilos...
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Maaz zateam is <reply> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> now i just gotta remember zateam
<Kilos> chesedo note
<Kilos> night guys
<FusionSparc> :)
<chesedo> haha
<chesedo> night all
<FusionSparc> chesedo, would I just need to register on Launchpad?night..
<arts> night ladies and ents
<arts> *gents
<FusionSparc> night
<FusionSparc> I'm off to bed, see you guys tomorrow night.
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos jammer oom, I was sleeping. 'n bietjie siek op die oomblik
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-26
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Maaz> dlPhreak: By the way, arts on freenode told me "tell dlphreak he doesnt have to be a ass" 10 hours, 48 minutes and 12 seconds ago
<dlPhreak> Maaz: tell arts that I will be whatever I please.
<Maaz> dlPhreak: Got it, I'll tell arts on freenode
<antonmay> Morning, Môre, Dumelang, Ciao
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<inetpro> goeie more
<dlPhreak> Morning, antonmay, thatgraemeguy, inetpro 
<arts> morning!
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi unlaudable 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
 * Kilos waves to arts
<Kilos> and dlPhreak thatgraemeguy inetpro and others
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<antonmay> morning
<Kilos> hi antonmay 
<arts> hows everyone doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<arts> good good another day... :)
<Kilos> yip
<unlaudable> Kilos, hi thanks
<unlaudable> lol at sven7
<Kilos> do you know him?
<Kilos> or did i miss greeting you yesterday
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> gaanit?
<mazal> Rof maar ok dankie en daar oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<mazal> Dinge val net sleg inmekaar in nou
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Oom moet solank goed rus , dis amper April dan gaan ek weer alles breek :P
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Nu Ubu , nuwe install tyd dan hehehehe
<Kilos> wag eers laat dit stabiel word man
<mazal> Ek sal seker Mei doen
<mazal> My geduld is nie baie goed om te wag nie
<Kilos> ek sal seker 4 maande wag dan sal als net werk
<Kilos> 14.04 kan nog jare hou
<mazal> My worry is hoe gaan ek iso maak van die nuwe een
<Kilos> myne werk wonderlik
<mazal> Twyfel sterk of die ou remaster nog gaan werk
<Kilos> unetbootin
<Kilos> nee jy sal van voor moet begin
<mazal> Ja maar as hy klaar install is , vir my tweede pc maak ek altyd iso
<mazal> En vir Barry
<Kilos> geluk daarmee
<mazal> Ek dink Barry gaan nou vir eerste keer 'n hele install moet doen hehehe
<Kilos> miskien daai ander ding try
<mazal> Gaan defnitief loer na hom , dalk is hy heelwat verbeter intussen
<Kilos> hopelik
<mazal> Ek sien hy word nog gereeld geupdate. http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemback/ 2016-01-16
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> https://launchpad.net/systemback
<Kilos> ek doen als op een laptop nou so nie meer nodig om als te doen oor en oor
<Kilos> net /home rsync en ek gaan aan
<mazal> My probleem is al die extras wat mens moet by install
<mazal> Dis 'n lang lys elke keer
<Kilos> ya dis werk maar een keer in twee jaar is ok
<Kilos> maar ek sal kyk na systemback
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> unlaudable: welcome to the ubuntu za channel
<unlaudable> no I dont know him/her/it
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> lol... it...
<Kilos> i dunno if it was a troll or just a dodo
<unlaudable> chesedo, thanks... I have been here before though... just on a very irregular basis... 
<Kilos> aw
<chesedo> oh, sorry my bad
 * chesedo thought that nick looked a bit familiar
<Kilos> Maaz announce Monthly meeting here tonight at 20.30 everyone. please try to attend
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting here tonight at 20.30 everyone. please try to attend
<Kilos> at least im not the only one that forgets
<unlaudable> if its any consolation I don't remember you either :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> unlaudable chesedo is our meeting chair person for tonight
<unlaudable> (thumbsup)
<unlaudable> does irc need emotes?
<unlaudable> I feel like it need emotes...
<Kilos> im doff what are emotes?
<unlaudable> emoticons
<Kilos> you gotta do it in text
<Kilos> :D
<unlaudable> all the cutesy smileys and stuff you get on every other IM app out there
<unlaudable> text has become less expressive for me now X-)
<Kilos> i use konversation so they show
<unlaudable> mm havent tried that... will take a look
<unlaudable> you guys seen terminology?
<unlaudable> https://www.enlightenment.org/about-terminology
<unlaudable> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibPziLRGvkg
<dlPhreak> irssi is the only real irc client. all the other irc clients are secondary and inferior to the raw power of irssi.
<dlPhreak> Much like vim is the only text editor.
<Kilos> i mainly say hi how are etc etc so text works good for me
<Kilos> too much work to and smileys all the time
<Kilos> add
<dlPhreak> like 0_o and ^__^ and ()o()
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> im limited to :) and :D
<dlPhreak> What the angry face? >:| ?
<dlPhreak> Looks more like a sangoma.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> too much for me to remember
<Padroni> hola
<Padroni> how are you guys doing?
<Kilos> hi Padroni well ty and you
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell, yourself Padroni 
<Kilos> are you attending tonights meeting
<Padroni> I am not sure - I will try
<Padroni> I got a question regarding email + pgp on Ubuntu
<Kilos> its only at 20.30 so you have plenty wife nagging time first
<Padroni> I can't get Thunderbird to work
<Padroni> I have installed thunderbird + enigmail 
<Padroni> generated my keys, etc
<Padroni> thunderbird refuses to connect up and collect mail
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> lets hear what the clever peeps say
<Kilos> my thiunderbird worked first time
<Padroni> with PGP encryption?
<Kilos> yes the pro guided me so i have matched with his
<Kilos> and a few of the ubuntu peeps
<Kilos> can you send mail?
<Kilos> is it at least connecting
<Padroni> it connects up
<Padroni> just does NOT get any mails
<Padroni> this is pissing me off to no end, believe me
<Kilos> can it send
<Padroni> yeah 
<Padroni> I have uninstalled it
<Padroni> gonna try claws fist
<Padroni> *first
<Padroni> if that don't work, will re-install latest Tbird
<Kilos> ok when you do mail me with key and ill reply
<Padroni> will do
<Padroni> Turns out the problem with Thunderbird was the fact that I was using IMAP.
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> the MOMENT I added the account as POP it started working without issues
<Kilos> i use pop
<superfly> hey Padroni
<Kilos> i tried imap once and it went and fetched all mails
<Kilos> pop just fetches new mails
 * Kilos waves to superfly
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Padroni> hey superfly 
<Padroni> did you get my linkedin request?
<Padroni> I should PGP all my mail accounts...
 * Padroni got it working now
<superfly> Padroni: I did, I'll respond this evening
<Padroni> thanx mate
<Padroni> I will need to get a job as of end March so need all the help I can get
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> Otherwise, how's life treating you, superfly ?
<Padroni> Nice and cloudy today in CT
<superfly> I'm a bit sick at the moment :-(
<superfly> (hence why I didn't do anything last night, I was sleeping)
<Padroni> oh snap
<Padroni> change of weather make you sick?
<Padroni> because that usually happens to me
<Padroni> my bad, dlPhreak only saw your msg now
<superfly> the whole family has been a bit sick
<Kilos> hi ronald__ 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Padroni http://www.careerjunction.co.za/jobs/view/1915015/system-administrator-in-cape-town-faure-western-cape-at-national-research-foundation
<Kilos> i dont know if you get our list mails
<unlaudable> ()o() <-- Tie Fighter
<Kilos> chesedo are you in our G+
<Kilos> someone needs to post there about tonights meeting
<chesedo> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> are you well enough to make it superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: probably
<Kilos> ill do the list reminder
<Kilos> oh then the tweet one too
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i forget the twitter tool in kde
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ty chesedo 
<Kilos> ah choqok
<Kilos> Maaz where is inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro is used to talking through his hat
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 5 hours, 42 minutes and 16 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-25 22:35:10 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-01-20 09:54:13 PST
<Kilos> and he didnt even say morning
<Kilos> sigh
 * dlPhreak will work for bitcoin..
<dlPhreak> Anybody?
<MaNI> haha, I'll also work for bitcoin :p
<Padroni> ditto here
<dlPhreak> Lol I have a few hundred uBtc somewhere but I don't know where the wallet is XD
<Padroni> uBtc?
<dlPhreak> Micro Bitcoin.. It's actually supposed to be the Greek letter Mu
<Padroni> how did you get uBtc?
<MaNI> its just a fraction of a BTC
<dlPhreak> It's just regular bitcoin but since bitcoin is so large, you devide it into a thousand and call it micro bitcoin or ubtc
<dlPhreak> Micro is thousand, right?
<Padroni> ok
<dlPhreak> Haven't done physics in years..
<Padroni> again - how did you get / earn btc?
<dlPhreak> Oh, I was part of a mining pool.
<Padroni> ah ok
<Padroni> that seems to be the only way to get it
<MaNI> 1 BTC is 1000000 uBTC
<Padroni> I wouldn't mind getting into a mining pool.
<dlPhreak> Nowadays yes.
<MaNI> I've earned some BTC doing programming gigs myself
<MaNI> great money with the rand down and out
<MaNI> various ways you could earnt hem if you really want them I guess :)
<Padroni> I have some pc's laying around that I can use
<MaNI> depends what your skillsets are - by mining with normal pcs, forget about it you're many years too late
<Padroni> what other options are there then?
<dlPhreak> Buying bitcoin is a good option.
<MaNI> it's a currency - what options are there to get any other currency? buy it, barter for it
<MaNI> steal it
<MaNI> etc.
<dlPhreak> It's still unstable but if you're patient it can be a very good investment.
<MaNI> as I said I've done work in exchange for it before, no different to any other currency in that respect
<dlPhreak> Yeah working for it.
<MaNI> as fo r the instability - with the rand losing over 3% value in 24 hour periods at times its not like we can talk :p
<MaNI> but yeah not sure I'd hold it as a long term investment personally
<dlPhreak> You're right MaNI. Our currency is totally screwed.
<superfly> I managed to mine part of a bitcoin with my PC
<superfly> years ago
<superfly> when Bitcoin had just come out.
<MaNI> I personally hold some small amounts of gulden instead as my long term gamble, but thats a whole different story, I do some work for them so I'm biased :p Bitcoin I only ever use as an easier way to get paid by overseas people
<Padroni> superfly, 
<Padroni> you here?
<superfly> yup
<Padroni> pvt?
<superfly> sure
<Padroni> ok - I am gone 
<Padroni> see you guys in the morning
<Kilos> hmm... only 33 here
<Kilos> inetpro i did lists, tweet place and cesdid g+
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> chesedo 
<Kilos> i wonder where the pro might b
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 9 hours, 4 minutes and 34 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-25 22:35:10 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-01-20 09:54:13 PST
 * Kilos buys a new sjambok
 * chesedo starts a crowdfunding for the hiring of someone to steal Kilos' new sjambok
<chesedo> with all the rest he has had lately, that thing will be dangerous in his hands :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> its the only wat to get any response out of inetpro 
<Kilos> way
<Kilos> i hope he is ok
<captine> evening all.  it’s been a long time
<Kilos> hi captine wb
<Kilos> where you been
<Kilos> busy is a poor excuse
<Kilos> some peeps say they been busy when they been busy sleeping
<inetpro> who says I didn't say good morning?
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> ohi inetpro wb
<inetpro> Kilos: why so paranoid?
<Kilos> gotta be para something
 * inetpro was just busy as usual
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> oops... did I say busy?
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> i need some advice
<inetpro> Kilos: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Kilos> when i start choqok to ubuntuza and authenticate with tweet place i get a message that they have sent me a pin
<Kilos> where do they send it to
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro gave up with choqok
<Kilos> oh why
<inetpro> not sure whether they ever updated it after twitter broke it
<Kilos> i would expect it in my email but nothing
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> twitter introduced a new API and stopped supporting the old
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> that was last year
<inetpro> too long ago
<Kilos> well as long as you are available on meeting days you can do the tweet thig
<Kilos> n
<Kilos> i did it online today
<Kilos> all good inetpro ?
 * inetpro simply got used to using the browser when needing to be informed of the happenings in the world 
<Kilos> i try not use browser for everything
<Kilos> they  also doff at times
<Kilos> go to wrong places
<inetpro> you can't stay productive and be informed about every minor revelation on social media these days
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> chesedo: I might not make it to the meeting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> might not also means might
<Kilos> so do your best please
<chesedo> got ya inetpro
<inetpro> tomorrow is another 'busy' day
<Kilos> whats happening in the world
<Kilos> looks like i started on ubuntu just in time
<Kilos> poor peeps now got min chance of help
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> evening
<FusionSparc> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> bit sleepy but good
<FusionSparc> Long day, happy to be at home.. :)
<FusionSparc> good to hear...:)
<FusionSparc> The meeting starts at 20:30 right?
<Kilos> yip
<FusionSparc> ok, brb.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> time for coffee only
<FusionSparc> All set..
<Kilos> hi chinaboy welcome to ubuntu-za
<chinaboy> Hi, I am Jos Visser
<Kilos> nice to meet you
 * superfly bumps oom Kilos
<Kilos> yessir superfly ?
<superfly> Nothing...! 
<Kilos> you feeling better
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> No, worse 
<Kilos> then why bump me
<Kilos> i wanna chat to you sometime
<Kilos> sure there will be a cure
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<chesedo> almost ready all?
<chesedo> should prob start pinging everyone
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - January 2016
<Maaz> chesedo: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> haha
<pieter2627> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - January 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<FusionSparc> read somewhere I need to announce to bot...whats to line again?
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<pieter2627> Good evening everyone and thanks for joining our first meeting for the year 2016 
<pieter2627> Hope you were all also able to get well rested during the holiday 
<pieter2627> Please introduce yourselves to Maaz who will keep the minutes using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<Kilos> like this
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<pieter2627> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> pieter2627: Righto
<Kilos> hi K_K_N 
<pieter2627> the agenda for today's meeting can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160126
<FusionSparc> Maaz: I am JG du Preez
<Maaz> FusionSparc: Yessir
<Kilos> glad you could make it
<pieter2627> we are still open to last minute changes if anyone has any
<chinaboy> Maaz:  I am Jos Visser
<Maaz> chinaboy: Yessir
<pieter2627> ping arts dlPhreak 
<pieter2627> Kilos: who did i miss? ^^
<Kilos> pieter2627 peeps can sign in anytime through the meeting
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman 
<pieter2627> yes..
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<Kilos> arts 
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<pieter2627> the previous meeting's minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20151027 
<pieter2627> as you can see it is quite old and might therefore be a good idea to skim it
<Kilos> arts ping
<K_K_N> Hi Kilos
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016 
<pieter2627> short as always unless we have someone excited to sign the COC or to become a member :D...
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<pieter2627> Welcome to FusionSparc & arts who has joined us recently
<FusionSparc> :)
<Kilos> and
<pieter2627> and spinza if i'm correct
<Kilos> chinaboy 
<Kilos> and K_K_N 
<pieter2627> lol Kilos
<Kilos> koo klux no clan
<Kilos> Maaz welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Events 
<pieter2627> no event  were missed in the last month(s), right?
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<arts> sorry was afk, thank s for being a awesome grop, especially Kilos... thanks a bunch!
<Kilos> we not a grop
<pieter2627> yip, we sure are lucky to have Kilos around
<Kilos> arts sign in with the bot please
<Kilos> and K_K_N 
<pieter2627> anyone know of any events for the upcoming month?
<Kilos> everyone is too busy
<FusionSparc> New year, new challanges I guess.. :)
<Kilos> but you can send get well soon cards to superfly 
<Kilos> hi Na3iL 
<Kilos> login with maaz please
<Na3iL> hiyas Kilos 
<Kilos> storming here guys so if i disappear power gone
<Na3iL> Maaz, help
<Maaz> Na3iL: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Na3iL> Maaz, help meeting
<Maaz> Na3iL: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<pieter2627> so also no feedback for on the install fests or ubuntu hour from anyone?
<Na3iL> Kilos, the commands that can manage QA is the same with Maaz ?
<Kilos> yes Na3iL 
<Kilos> same python bot
<pieter2627> Kilos: the 'crowd' seems deadish tonight
<Kilos> keep record
<Kilos> peeps busy pieter2627 
 * pieter2627 guess the year is still young
<Kilos> Na3iL pieter2627 is chesedo
<Na3iL> ah good :D 
<Kilos> Na3iL just type in maaz I am Full Name
<pieter2627> i just did not have perm no handle maaz under chesedo
<Na3iL> Maaz, I am Zoueidi Naeil
<Maaz> Na3iL: Sure
<Kilos> ty
<pieter2627> oh, we also do not have any volunteers for  the release party for 16.04
<pieter2627> but feel free to pitch in if anyone is interested...
<Kilos> gonna be a tough year imo
<pieter2627> will move on for now
 * inetpro lurking 
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous 
<pieter2627> a list of possible Ubuntu-in-the-wild items can be found at https://trello.com/c/2hHvWUne
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<pieter2627> it is small currently and anyone is free to expand it
<Na3iL> btw, am taking a look at the previous meeting 
<Na3iL> to know the process exactly :D 
<pieter2627> np Na3iL
<Kilos> cool  Na3iL 
<pieter2627> Kilos: any news on the working with lugs?
<pieter2627> also relating to a linuxconza or linuxfestza...
<Kilos> not from me sorry ive been a bit slack but recovering
<pieter2627> oh hey, forgot... again :)
<Na3iL> pieter2627, there's a lug in Tunisia, it's new but they will assist the meeting tomorrow :D 
<Kilos> when you have energy join jozilug and dbnlug on G+
<pieter2627> yip that's what we discussed once
<pieter2627> Maaz: idea pieter2627 (chesedo) (and others) to reach out to the jozilug and dbnlug on g+
<Maaz> Idea recorded: pieter2627 (chesedo) (and others) to reach out to the jozilug and dbnlug on g+
<pieter2627> ok next item...
<Kilos> pieter2627 make a note to get perms for chesedo
<pieter2627> Kilos: will do
<superfly> pieter2627: BTW, I don't think it's always necessary to get permission for pictures of Linux in the wild.
<pieter2627> i thought it might be a good idea if we had a few reachable goals for the loco this year to help things move forward a bit more
<superfly> pieter2627: I think that as long as it's in the public, and it's easy enough to get a photo, then you're probably good.
 * superfly agrees with pieter2627
<pieter2627> superfly: right
<pieter2627> would like others input on this...
<FusionSparc> What type of progress did you have in mind?
<K_K_N> sorry Kilos stepped away but might have to step away again
<superfly> FusionSparc: mostly just visible events
<Kilos> np K_K_N 
<K_K_N> Maaz: I am Kerasen Naidoo
<Maaz> K_K_N: Alrighty
<FusionSparc> I see.
<pieter2627> superfly: do you maybe have any goal specific that you would like to see
<Kilos> and guyds
<Kilos> guys
<Kilos> anything to liven up this channel is good as well
<superfly> pieter2627: I don't know. I'm pretty swamped as it is
 * pieter2627 personally thinks that we should not have more than 3
<pieter2627> since we are all quite busy
<superfly> maybe a release party?
<superfly> I'm sure I could probably host one in Cape Town
<superfly> or maybe a code jam?
<pieter2627> superfly: that's an idea
<FusionSparc> define code jam.. :)
<pieter2627> some that i have also come up with...
<superfly> FusionSparc: bunch of people get together with specific goals in mind around free software
<superfly> maybe fix a "bug"
<FusionSparc> ok
<superfly> (not necessarily code)
<pieter2627> being more active as a community on promoting future events (we discussed the in past meetings)
<pieter2627> fixing our bot
<FusionSparc> Hack-o-thon sprang to mind.. lol
<superfly> FusionSparc: sortov
<Kilos> Na3iL was going to have a go at ibid
<superfly> *sortof
<pieter2627> Kilos: i mean as a group
<superfly> FusionSparc: even if it's a documentation hack-a-thon
<pieter2627> ... similar to the code-jam
<Kilos> docs i can probable help with
<FusionSparc> ok
<pieter2627> another > grow the channel to x members...
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> 60
<superfly> interesting IP address
<pieter2627> no no Kilos we know the limit is 49 to keep you :P
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> ill die before i leave here
<pieter2627> Kilos: who was that guy last year with the documentation/book
<Kilos> wwk
<Kilos> dbn lug
<pieter2627> and what was it about again?
<superfly> the one who wanted to use a web-based system for offline books
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> william walter
 * superfly facepalmed
<pieter2627> he wanted to write one
<Kilos> i  have his email addy so can query
<pieter2627> others that i had was bug fixes/translation etc. and events which superfly touched on
<K_K_N> sorry connectivity issues as well
<K_K_N> what did I miss?
<Kilos> np K_K_N 
<pieter2627> how if we work that ( as a documentation hack-a-thon thing) into one of the goals
<pieter2627> ...all should be able to participate
<Kilos> we need to arrange some time with william
<Kilos> he is also swamped most of the time
<pieter2627> and need to check the subject material...
<pieter2627> another could be to have two? events (release party, ubuntu hour etc) in the year?
<superfly> remember we do also have debconf in july
<pieter2627> superfly: debconf?
<superfly> annual Debian conference
<superfly> this year's venue is UCT in Cape Town
<superfly> and tumbleweed and I are part of the organisation team
<FusionSparc> Would they stream the conf by chance?
<pieter2627> that would not quite count as one of our loco events would it?
<superfly> I don't know about streaming, it's been talked about, but we will have videos afterward
<FusionSparc> makes sense..
<pieter2627> or would you suggest a higher number?
<superfly> we could "come alongside" or something
<Kilos> wwk mailed
<pieter2627> so so far the biggest goals seem to be around events and code jam (hack-o-thon)...
<pieter2627> everyone ok if we created two around them?
<Kilos> the book project was something to do with supplying books to schools
<Kilos> ill feed back when i hear from wwk
<pieter2627> no man, was sure it was about writing - he wanted help setting up booktype for collabrative writting
<Kilos> or translating books
 * inetpro falling asleep
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> look after your self
<pieter2627> superfly and FusionSparc the above seem ok to you?
<pieter2627> night inetpro
<FusionSparc> pieter2627, agreed..
<pieter2627> oh and also Kilos
<FusionSparc> New to the group so just following along ..
<Kilos> best way id to just jump in FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> noted..
<Kilos> if you have skills dont be shy to share them
<Kilos> we are a family
 * pieter2627 will wait a minute before moving on
<superfly> pieter2627: all good
<FusionSparc> hehe...standard tech support, spring chicken in the linux world..
<pieter2627> great!!
<Kilos> everyone starts somewhere
<FusionSparc> agreed..
<pieter2627> time is almost done so will take it to the mailing list for further 'refinement'
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * Kilos votes +1 for chesedo
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed New goals discussion to continue on mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: New goals discussion to continue on mailing list
<FusionSparc> +1
<Kilos> he will have permissions
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<Kilos> Maaz tell inetpro  Please sort permissions with maaz for chesedo
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<corruptdude> +1
<pieter2627> The next meeting is on the 23 Feb, hope to see you all again
<Kilos> ty for chairing pieter2627 
<FusionSparc> sounds good...tnx
<corruptdude> thanks pieter2627 
<corruptdude> I've just been silently observing
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 23 February 2016 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 23 February 2016 @ 20:30
<pieter2627> np guys
<pieter2627> thanks for also joining in
<Kilos> pieter2627 you getting good at this hey
<pieter2627> you make the meetings possible
<pieter2627> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-01-26-18-30-36.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-01-26-18-30-36.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-01-26-18-30-36.html
<Kilos> Na3iL you got all that?
<Kilos> simpleenough
 * pieter2627 is atleast not sweating any more
<Kilos> haha
<FusionSparc> lol
<Na3iL> Yep 
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> tomorrow your turn
<Na3iL> you count on me :D 
<Kilos> corruptdude you still on kde?
<Kilos> we will
<corruptdude> yep, still loaded! :)
<Kilos> superfly another kde fan
<Kilos> why you dropped your nick corruptdude 
<corruptdude> crashes every now and then, but after doing some reading it seems that intel is treating the haswell drivers as a second class citizen in linux
<Kilos> oh my
<corruptdude> just for fun i just registered corruptfile.org so I thought I'll match things up a little
<Kilos> does it crash or just seem to hang
<FusionSparc> I'm off guys, great meeting all...till next login..
 * superfly goes back to bed
<corruptdude> freezes dead
<Kilos> cheers FusionSparc 
<Kilos> ty for attending
<corruptdude> hybrid graphics + linux = death by frustration LOL
<FusionSparc> np.. :)
<Kilos> sleep well superfly 
<Kilos> arts is better
<Kilos> corruption is what everyone is fighting
<superfly> arts was the name of the sound system in KDE 3
<K_K_N> is the meeting over now?
<Kilos> and corruptdude arts is cloaked
<corruptdude> hahah well I think we are all corrupt files in some way, no one can be perfect :P
<Kilos> yes K_K_N 
<Kilos> you can read the logs
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-01-26-18-30-36.txt
<corruptdude> I'm on the list :P :P :P
<chinaboy> good night !
<K_K_N> damn I stepped away just for a few minutes again plus this connection dropped while I was here so I missed alot it seems
<Kilos> night chinaboy 
<Kilos> caal again anytime
<Kilos> call
<K_K_N> thanks to the log should be able to catch up
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> now i go sleep as well
<Kilos> night all. ty for attending
<corruptdude> haha night gents
<Kilos> sleep tight
<pieter2627> K_K_N: haha that can be frustrating at times...
<pieter2627> feel free to bring up anything tom if you like
 * pieter2627 is also off to bed
<pieter2627> night remainders :P
<K_K_N> you can say that again not sure if its murphy law but whenever I seem to be doing something of importance I get disconnected
<K_K_N> oh well hopefully it it goes better tomorrow
<K_K_N> and for the remainder of my night cause I still have alot more to do
<K_K_N> chat tomorrow people I am off now
 * spinza wonders when i joined?
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-27
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro dlPhreak chesedo and all others
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos 
<dlPhreak> How are you this morning?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> hi captine
<Kilos> you ok?
<dlPhreak> Good thanks Kilos, slept well?
<dlPhreak> Morning captine 
<Kilos> yeah ty
<dlPhreak> I'm just gonna pop out and get some breakfast. CL
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<cal_py> Morening Kilos and family
<cal_py> *Morning
<cal_py> Sup superfly 
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<cal_py> morning thatgraemeguy 
<dlPhreak> sup cal_py 
<cal_py> sup dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> Howzit going?
<cal_py> good and there?
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<Kilos> who you?
<Kilos> arts?
<cal_py> Hey Kilos it's arts, this nick better than corruptdude?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> arts is good man
<cal_py> How you doing?
<Kilos> good ty, gotta go do chores
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz nickometer cal_py 
<Maaz> Kilos: cal_py is 14.4% lame
<Kilos> Maaz nickometer dlPhreak 
<Maaz> Kilos: dlPhreak is 17.6% lame
<Kilos> Maaz nickometer arts
<Maaz> Kilos: arts is 0.0% lame
<cal_py> arts being the least lamest... cool :P
<cal_py> hahah
<cal_py> I'm sticking to one now
<Kilos> which one
<cal_py> cal_py
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> anyway
<cal_py> can be that bat
<cal_py> bad
<Kilos> you can group it with arts and then will be cloaked
<cal_py> how to i add a nick and the group it?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> type in /msg nickserv help
<dlPhreak> What's that supposed to mean?
<dlPhreak> Maaz nickometer Kilos 
<Maaz> dlPhreak: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<dlPhreak> That's true.
<cal_py> so true
<Kilos> did you find out how to group
<unlaudable> how was the meeting lastnight?
<Kilos> fine ty. got some aims for the year ahead
<unlaudable> cool cool
<unlaudable> bbl...
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Please sort permissions with maaz for chesedo" 12 hours, 11 minutes and 25 seconds ago
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<cal_py> sup inetpro 
<chesedo> morning Kilos cal_py dlPhreak superfly inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<dlPhreak> chesedo: hello
<cal_py> hey chesedo! how you doing?
<chesedo> great ty cal_py, and self?
<chesedo> Maaz: I am chesedo on freenode
<Maaz> chesedo: I tried to create the account chesedo for you, but it already exists. Please use 'create account <name>'
<cal_py> good thanks chesedo!
<chesedo> Maaz: I am chesedo on freenode
<Maaz> chesedo: I've created the account chesedo for you
<Maaz> chesedo: This identity is already attached to account chesedo
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-01-27-07-51-05.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-01-27-07-51-05.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-01-27-07-51-05.html
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> done and dusted, next one? :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<chesedo> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> chesedo: Sure
<chesedo> Maaz: with rusk
<Maaz> chesedo: Huh?
<Kilos> um
<chesedo> brr...
<Kilos> Maaz rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz: you are person-nistic or age-nistic :P
<Maaz> chesedo: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> haha
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 23 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1PRQxla
<chesedo> ty inetpro
 * chesedo wbbl
<inetpro> you're welcome
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, Kilos and chesedo!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<cal_py> Maaz knows afrikaans!!!
<Maaz> cal_py: Huh?
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<cal_py> hahahaha awesome Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz:  grazias
<Maaz> chesedo: Sorry...
<chesedo> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> chesedo: No problem
<Kilos> chesedo you should have mail
<chesedo> Kilos: ok, will sort it a bit... have to finish something
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> feedback from wwk
<Kilos> jacques disappeared thats where the snag came in
 * Padroni waves hello
<Kilos> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> are you on our mailing list?
<Kilos> there was another job going this morning
<Padroni> I am
<Padroni> let me have a look
<Padroni> oh I saw that
<Padroni> and it is quite close to me as well
<Padroni> it astonished me what a crap mail client Thunderbird is 
<Padroni> and Mozilla somehow gets away with it...
<Kilos> mine works fine
<Kilos> even does a calender thing
<dlPhreak> Ever tried Mutt?
<Kilos> Maaz tell magespawn You missed the meeting, naughty
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Padroni> I need something that can handle PGP as well
<Padroni> for some reason Tbird seems to be the go-to mail client for Ubuntu but I honestly hate it
<Kilos> i did as well Padroni but there are many preferences settings where you can customise it
<Kilos> mine is similar to evolution now
<Kilos> with added extras
<Kilos> just takes getting used to
<Kilos> pro spent many hours helping me
<inetpro> Padroni: calm down or I'll fish slap you! 
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro has been using Thunderbird for many years with no problems
<inetpro> a simple interface for OpenPGP email security https://www.enigmail.net/
<Kilos> wbb. nap time
<EvilDMP_> PyCon Namibia is well under way https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=%23PyConNA%20&src=typd
<Padroni> inetpro, 
<Padroni> you here?
<inetpro> Padroni: only for one minute
<Padroni> I get this error
<Padroni> RETR command did not succeed
<Padroni> gives random message after that 
<Padroni> random, depending on who sent the mail
<Padroni> I have even re-installed Tbird and still get this issue
<Padroni> works fine for a couple of hours, then this all the time
<Padroni> thoughts?
<Kilos> whew kinda hot here now, could do with a storm.
<Kilos> ill hang out there to see if she comes online
<cal_py> cool cool
<magespawn> good evening
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn You missed the meeting, naughty" 4 hours, 26 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<magespawn> sorry oom Kilos 
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> stop the oom
<magespawn> thought that might get your attention
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as bad as hey
<magespawn> memory is going
<magespawn> i think it is stress induced
<magespawn> i got the message my ubuntu-za membership is expiring, but i can't see where to renew it in launchpad
<magespawn> Kilos ^
<Kilos> isnt there a link in the mail
<Kilos> magespawn ^^
<magespawn> hhmm i will have to check that
<Kilos> i just clicked a link in the email
<Kilos> if you cant find it one of the admins can do the renewal i think
<magespawn> thanks Kilos, membership renewed
<Kilos> you welcome
<magespawn> home time for me now
<Kilos> go well
<magespawn> cheers
<Kilos> hi chinaboy1938 
<Kilos> you even got a year added now
<chinaboy1938> hi Kilos, original was hi-jacked
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you gotta register your nick
<chinaboy1938> done
<Kilos> check if chinalad is taken
<chinaboy1938> anything moving?
<Kilos> not here atm
<Kilos> got a meeting in #ubuntu-africa in 40 mins
<Kilos> everyone is welcome to come meet geeks from all of africa
<chinaboy1938> thanks
<Kilos> after all we are part of africa
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-28
<dlPhreak> Mornin
<Kilos> morning all
<Padroni> hi
<Kilos> poor langjan did a reset on his router now only his wifes windows can see the router so he will be here for help soon i think
<Kilos> hopefully someone can help him
<Kilos> i mailed him some links on how to get here from windows
<Kilos> hope i got it right, still half asleep and head eina
<Padroni> Only his wife's pc can see the router?
<Kilos> yip
<Padroni> is his network not maybe just configured wrong?
<Kilos> it was, then kept dropping connection so he foned router peeps or someone, and they said reset
<Kilos> after reset ubuntu cant see router anymore
<Kilos> oh he went to afrihost and they said reset again
<Kilos> but no good
<Kilos> i sent him a link for hexchat on windows, then said he can login here directly from our site
<Kilos> so he could come here as qwe something or other
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Private_User> are you saying ubuntu not able to see it wirelessly but windows is able to see it wirelessly?
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> i dont know yet
<Kilos> he will come here for help
<Private_User> ah ok
<Kilos> i go do chores
<cal_py> Morning good people hope everyone's haveing a good day?
<Kilos> hi cal_py just busy
<Padroni> hi
<chesedo> morning dlPhreak Kilos Padroni cal_py and all others
<cal_py> hey chesedo 
<dlPhreak> chesedo
 * Padroni waves at superfly 
<dlPhreak> Howz everyone?
<chesedo> cal_py: good so far yes
<chesedo> dlPhreak: great
<dlPhreak> That's good
<cal_py> good good good
<Padroni> good morning
<Kilos> hi qwebirc87123 
<qwebirc87123> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> you made it oom
<qwebirc87123> yip
<qwebirc87123> funny name you gave me...
<Kilos> guys this is langjan with the router issue
<Kilos> Private_User ideas
<Kilos> and Padroni 
<Kilos> qwebirc87123 can you sign in on the router with windows?
<qwebirc87123> yes I can 
<qwebirc87123> thats where I am now
<Kilos> type in here 
<Kilos>   /nick langjan
<Private_User> ah yes, question is your router not visible to your ubuntu machine wirelessly but is visible to your windows machine?
<langjan> can connect via windows but router also not seen there
<langjan> also not to ubuntu via wired connection
<Private_User> what type of router is it? are you able to plug in a cable from the ubuntu machine and connect to via the browser by entering its default address?
<langjan> Its a Dlink 2750U
<langjan> can plug in but deafault address I had does not work
<Private_User> the same address works on windows though?
<langjan> well I assume its the same address but on windows I just go to connections and click connect
<Private_User> ok in your browser in windows, if you type in the router address are you able to access it?
<langjan> It says same as ubuntu, this web page is not available
<Private_User> this is with a cable plugged in?
<langjan> correct
<langjan> but same result with wireless
<langjan> on ubuntu
<Private_User> but the windows machine you not able to access the router via the browser with the cable plugged in but you do get connected via connections and have an internet connection?
<langjan> correct
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> let me think now...
<langjan> Private_User: could the router address have changed with reset to factory settings?
<Private_User> resetting to factory settings will just change it back to its default address which in most cases would be either written on the router or on the router manual
<langjan> ok looks like 10.0.0.2, was using 4, lets try
<Private_User> ok cool
<langjan> Ok I got the router via 10.0.0.2 on wired, silly old man
<langjan> Thanks
<langjan> let me see if I can get it going now
<Private_User> cool stuff
<Private_User> let me know how it goes
<langjan> how do I avoid conflict with printer ip, or will it do it automatically if I switch printer on while configuring?
<langjan> thanks
<Private_User> if all devices are set to acquire IP address automatically they should be fine but if you did set a static IP for one of your devices and your router is set to assign IP addresses dynamically there should be a setting within the router to not assign specific IP addresses
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> this seacom outtage is annoying
<Padroni> 2nd time this month 
<Kilos> out again
<Kilos> they said they gonna super boost it last i read
<Kilos> or super turbo or something
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> did they fix that networking situation now?
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> and langjan get you buntu working before you worry about thinking of the printe
<Kilos> priorities
<langjan> Kilos: I see private user has quit, which protocol do I use? Then connection type V-Mux or LLC? Then vpi and vci, any niumbers in the alotted range?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i have no idea langjan 
<langjan> manual does not help, neither does google
<Kilos> Padroni can you help please
<Padroni> eh
<Padroni> hold on
<Padroni> let me just log in to Untangle to look at my settings
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> my router is like a doorstop. was easier to put a wifi card in pc and share wifi from there
<Padroni> langjan, 
<Padroni> what router you got?
<langjan> dlink 2750U
<Padroni> is it the telkom one?
<langjan> no bought it
<Padroni> ok - that's a good start
<langjan> good to know!
<Padroni> Connnection type will be LLC
<Padroni> everythign is SLOW on my side due to SEACOM being down
<Padroni> so this might take me a while
<langjan> sorry to keep you
<Padroni> no worries - I have time on my hands at the moment
<langjan> thanks 
<Padroni> *sigh*
<langjan> Looks like protocol is dynamic ip?
<Padroni> Protocol is PPPoE | Connection Type is LLC
<Padroni> VPI = 0
<Padroni> VCI = 35
<Padroni> try that
<langjan> thks 
<Kilos> write it all down and stick to wall by router
<Padroni> What is your router's IP ?
<Padroni> ie, what is that address in your browser's address bar to connect to the router's login page
<Padroni> because all your computers should use the same IP range as the one the router is on
<Padroni> ie, if your router is 10.0.0.2
<Padroni> then give your pc's static IP's from 10.0.0.3 - 10.0.0.254
<Padroni> that way they are on the same network and things should work easier
<langjan> it keeps going back to login page after completing settings
<qwebirc3786> Back again Kilos  whats the command for my name?
<Kilos>   /nick langjan
<qwebirc3786> nick langjan
<Kilos>   /nick
<Kilos> forwardalsh makes it a command
<Kilos> slash
<langjan> thks
<Kilos> yw
<langjan> sorry router rebooted
<langjan> Should I not change my ip address to fit in with router new config?
<Kilos> doesnt the router do auto ip thing
<langjan> Dont know, its configured and working, just not syncing with my ubuntu systems, if I change config I might lose this connection also? 
<Kilos> ai!
<langjan> Ubuntu systems all say its connected, but its not
<Kilos> is there not a place in router setting where you activate each connection
<Kilos> if buntu says its connect then it is to the router
<Kilos> just ruter not allowing internet access
<langjan> Are activated and enabled but on ip 10.0.0.2, they were running on 10.0.0.4
<Kilos> wifi from buntu to router?
<langjan> ?
<Kilos> try use cable from buntu then browse to it
<langjan> shows enabled and visible
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> see why mine is a doorstop
<Kilos> not even good at that
<langjan> lappie picks up signal but does not connect
<Kilos> im sure its the router not sharing the connection but how you set it i have no idea
<Padroni> hmmm
<Padroni> langjan
<Padroni> check to see if you can allow remote admin on the router
<Padroni> if so, activate it, then visit www.showmyip.co.uk and get me your IP address
<Padroni> give me the IP and your router login in pvt so that I can have a look 
<Kilos> ty Padroni 
<langjan> Sorry Padroni how do I see if I can allow remote admin on router?
<Padroni> there should be a function for it
<Padroni> remote access or remote login
<Padroni> remote administration even
<Padroni> Click on Maintenance
<Padroni> Click on Access Control - Services
<Padroni> enable all services under "Remote Access Control" and click Apply
<Padroni> then get me that info I need
<langjan> ok trying...
<langjan> All applied, must I type my ip address here? 
<langjan> Padroni: , and router login details
<Padroni> pvt it to me
<langjan> pvt?
<Padroni> private chat
<langjan> sorry dont know where?
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> try this
<Padroni> go to www.teamviewer.com and install teamviewer
<Padroni> once you got it, give me your ID + Password so I can log in
<langjan> found you on pvt, info is there, will it be better on teamviewer?
<Padroni> I think so - I can't even ping that IP 
<Padroni> but that could be due to bad connection on my side
<Padroni> because seacom...
<langjan> Do we chat here or pvt? I received feedback from Windows that there are two computers with same ip address
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> on your local network
<Padroni> what is your router's IP address?
<Padroni> Because you may need to give each machine a static IP to resolve this
<langjan> It used to be 10.0.0.4, it changed to 10.0.0.2 when it was reset
<langjan> so now its 10.0.0.2
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> So change your devices to use static IP's in the range of 10.0.0.3 - 10.0.0.254
<Padroni> make sure they use 10.0.0.2 as primary DNS server, and 8.8.8.8 as secondary
<langjan> Changes to be done in router?
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> on each device
<Padroni> the linux machines should automatically connect using the correct IP range to be honest
<Padroni> once they have found the router
<langjan> sorry how do I do that? I forgot about 60 years ago when I was 13
<Padroni> but you may need to add the DNS server as reference
<Padroni> on linux?
<Padroni> in ubuntu - top taskbar
<Padroni> link on your connection 
<Padroni> then --> Edit connection settings
<Padroni> --> IPv4
<Padroni> add the router as the primary DNS server
<Padroni> that should work
<langjan> ok im going to work on my lappie, its closer but its wireless 
<Padroni> bro you need to change the IP settings on EVERY computer
<Padroni> you know what a IP is, right?
<Padroni> it's your computer's address on the network
<langjan> ys but can I start on this one & make notes for the others? 
<Padroni> and if your router is using 10.0.0.X your computer can't be using 192.168.x.x as it's two different networks
<Padroni> ok good
<langjan> I have ip address
<langjan> Padroni:  it says dns servers, only one space, then asks for "Search domains" 
<langjan> No space for secondary dns
<Padroni> where is that now?
<Padroni> which screen?
<Padroni> which device?
<langjan> in both devices, in "editing D-Link"  IPv4 settings, manual
<Padroni> dude
<Padroni> are you editing the settings on your router from each device?
<Padroni> or are you editing the device's IP settings?
<langjan> I went to top menu bar on screen, connections, edit connections, IPv4 settings, method=manual, add address
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> so do that for each device and reboot it
<Padroni> should be able to connect then
<langjan> then inserted 10.0.0.6 in the one and 10.0.0.7 in the other but in dns inserted 10.0.0.2 in both but there is no place for cecondary dns
<langjan> It seems to want something else before it will save
<langjan> must I tick "Require IPv4 addressing for this connection to complete"? 
<langjan> That does not activate "save" button 
<Padroni> you can try
<langjan> Something is missing before I can save
<langjan> I need net mask and gateway
<Kilos> methinks netmask is 255.255.255.255
<langjan> Its 255.255.255.0 but gateway?
<Kilos> are you doing this on the router langjan ?
<langjan> no 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> on pc
<Kilos> i think then the gateway is the router ip
<langjan> editing router settings on connection in computer
<Kilos> sorry i was ouside
<langjan> That looks right
<Kilos> like when i let second pc share connection the gateway was the first pcs ip
<Kilos> i thought the router was suppose to supply all ips with that dhcp thing
<Kilos> terrible things
<langjan> I have edited those connections but no change 
<Kilos> do the teamviewer thin with Padroni and whats how he sets it up
<Kilos> watch
<Private_User> sup people
<Kilos> oom is battling
<Private_User> was just reading all above
<Private_User> question, why not set all devices to acquire IP address automatically?
<Private_User> and set router to automatically assign IP address?
<Private_User> it would be much easier then to configure each device just a thought unless you guys have already tried that and maybe it did not work?
<langjan> I thought that was what was supposed to happen
<langjan> Yes we did try- did not work
<langjan> So set devices back to automatic, the go to router?
<Private_User> just to confirm you currently using your windows machine which is connected to the same router which is connected to the internet?
<langjan> Correct
<Private_User> ok and this computer is configured to automatically obtain an IP address?
<langjan> I would assume so because it just connected on click
<Private_User> ok we can check to confirm which version of windows is it?
<langjan> oh sorry, the ip address I obtained would then be for this machine
<langjan> It's Windows 7
<Private_User> ok lets just confirm the settings
<langjan> ok, on the router?
<Private_User> on the machine you currently using windows 7 machine cause that one is working
<Private_User> you can go to start -> control panel -> Network and Internet -> Network and Sharing Center and then Click on Manage network connections
<langjan> ok what do you need?
<langjan> ok
<Private_User> then tell me what you see there
<langjan> Internet options?
<Private_User> or do you have TeamViewer installed on that machine I can connect to your machine quickly?
<Private_User> it would be Network and Internet
<Private_User> internet options will taking you to your browser settings
<langjan> shall we go team viewer?
<Private_User> yeah we can do that
<Private_User> I sent you a PM
<langjan> ok im on the site
<langjan> What and where is the PM?
<Kilos> pm and pvt same thing
<Kilos> private message
<Private_User> should be in the browser window as a separate chat if you using your browser or if you using an IRC client then you should see a blinking window in there
<Kilos> first boom boom power died
<Kilos> and returned
<Kilos> sigh
<Private_User> hi langjan
<Private_User> I am connected to your machine but I see you busy?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Private_User> Kilos it looked like the router had its settings all cleared
<Sxuza> hey guys 
<Kilos> is it fixed now
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Private_User> we tried to update now hopefully it worked
<Kilos> whew
<Private_User> langjan is busy testing
<Sxuza> does anyone know of a server that Mechanical Engineers are able to discuss under general 
<Kilos> cool
<Sxuza> ##mechanics is dead and too quiet
<Kilos> Sxuza why does google give you?
<Kilos> maybe they also go to other socialmedia
<Private_User> well Kilos, we see langjan left the room so I assume he disconnected the connection he was using and is now trying to connect via the router
<Kilos> like G+
<Kilos> lets hope so Private_User 
<Private_User> I am holding thumbs the router config was correct and he is able to connect
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> power gone
<Kilos> wbb
<Private_User> eish
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> hi MaNI
<MaNI> hi
<Private_User> MaNI: you with afrihost correct?
<Private_User> MaNI: just wanted to confirm the user name you enter on your router is the @afrihost address?
<Private_User> hi langjan
<Private_User> sorry I just realized what that message you received was complaining about
<langjan> hi Private_User sorry it did not work, any other suggestions? 
<Private_User> I think I may have jumped the gun there
<Private_User> langjan: I can connect to your machine quickly again and have s look?
<langjan> The feedback was the same, could not progress to the save page 
<Private_User> yeah I realized it was mistake
<langjan> sure let me see what to do
<langjan> thks
<Private_User> we needed to disable the other connection i.e. telkomguest
<Private_User> on the router
<Private_User> then it should apply the settings
<Private_User> you can try that quick and let me know
<langjan> let me see, that team viewer was a once-off, will probably have to rerun
<Private_User> you should have a short cut on your desktop for it
<Private_User> if the ID and password is still the same then I should be able to connect however if its different use the private message window and send me the details
<langjan> Its new
<Private_User> does anybody here know how to disable a connection on a Dlink DSL 2750U? the only option I see is to delete
<langjan> sorry connection dropped, had to reboot
<langjan> sorry connection dropped
<langjan> Hi Private_User Im chatting from my Ubuntu machine, what a pleasure - many, many thanks for your help!
<Private_User> ah excellent
<Private_User> so it worked
<Private_User> I would suggest if you did not need to guest account and you have all the details for that setup written down somewhere you could always delete it
<langjan> Yes, wonderful. But frustrating - sorry I took so much of your time. OK will do that. Thks for popinting me to the best help kilos 
<Private_User> excellent langjan glad I could help but sorry for jumping the gun earlier as I should have realized that the router was complaining about the guest account
<langjan> No problem, I'm very grateful
<langjan> kilos many thanks for the guidance
<Private_User> I think Kilos is offline at the moment he did say he lost power
<Private_User> brb
<langjan> Ok will catch him later, go well. 
<langjan> Thks
<Kilos> power returned
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  now back to square 1, my historic battle with printer ip address conflicts  
<Langjan> Cannot remember how, but I know we set the ip adress of the machines to 1.0.0.4 and above because the printer is 10.0.0.3
<Langjan> Now I'm back to 10.0.0.2 for my router and the printer right in the range...
<Kilos> Langjan is ubuntu working at least?
<Langjan> Hi Sorry I assumed that you had received my grateful thanks and applause. Yes, all machines up and running after a marathon session with the very kind Private_User 
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> ty Private_User 
<Kilos> i had no power
<Kilos> now Langjan 
<Kilos> dont break it again
<Langjan> Slaap lekker vanaand sodat die krag kan terugkom...
<Kilos> its on man
<Kilos> got feedback from the link you gave
<Kilos> ​Feedback successfully sent
<Kilos> Thank you for your feedback which has been sent to the Department of Immigration 
<Kilos> and Border Protection.
<Kilos> The Reference Number for this feedback​ is: IMMI-16-02041
<Kilos> You will receive an acknowledgement email in the near future.​​​​
<Kilos> i did the complaints option
<Kilos> i cant be online when power goes. battery lasts 2 mins
<Kilos> so i rush to close everything and shutdown properly
<Kilos> Langjan ^^
<Kilos> just see when near future actually is
<Langjan> Well at least theres some movement! Holding thumbs for you. 
<Kilos> ty
<ne2k> apologies that this is way off-topic, but does anyone know of any general Afrikaans language channel on freenode or any other irc network? I'm an native English speaker trying to decipher some Afrikaans song lyrics to music I'm digging
<ne2k> I've found ##afrikaans but it seems to have no-one in it...
<Kilos> hi ne2k 
<Kilos> we have our own channel #ubuntu-afr
<ne2k> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> we can most likely help you if you have time
<ne2k> cool, will join. thanks
<Kilos> chesedo 
<Kilos> how good is your taal
<chesedo> Kilos: so that good that I had english as 1st lang in school
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> join #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> theres a guy needs some words in a song translated
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> that mac book has infected me
<Kilos> yawning
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-29
<dlPhreak> Mornin
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro thatgraemeguy dlPhreak and lurkers
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<chesedo> morning dlPhreak Kilos thatgraemeguy and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> new added bit to a mail in our list on setting up IP's on a network
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm56udg
<Kilos> noses in everyones business
<Kilos> hi MaNI cal_py 
<cal_py> hey Kilos 
<MaNI> hi
<andrewlsd> Hi all 
<anton_may> morning all, feel stupid, what is the keyserver we use?
<anton_may> address
<anton_may> for pgp
<andrewlsd> at Kilos, my email disclaimer:
<andrewlsd> ----------------------
<andrewlsd> email disclaimers are not accepted here
<andrewlsd> ------------------------------
<andrewlsd> can use keyserver.ubuntu.com
<andrewlsd> (which is an alias for something else too)
<anton_may> all my keys are at that 1
<anton_may> but isn't there another 1?
<andrewlsd> you can check out keybase.io
<andrewlsd> and afaik there is an MIT one.
 * dlPhreak greets
<andrewlsd> hi dlPhreak 
<Kilos> i think my keys are also with ubuntu
<Kilos> inetpro tell where
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd anton_may 
<andrewlsd> :-)
<dlPhreak> How is everyone doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<anton_may> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> i think my keys can be seen in our team on 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> forget if its launchpad or another place
<Kilos> where the pro when i need him
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi Langjan als reg vandag
<Langjan> Hi Kilos dit gaan goed dankie en met jou?
<Kilos> im cooking dinner so in and out
<Kilos> lekker dankie
<Langjan> Ok klink lekker. Spesiale geleentheid? 
<Kilos> nee nee net n lekker kerrie
<Kilos> uie knoffel en vleis bruin braai dan kerrie mix maak
<Langjan> Lekker warm kerrie, net om die koue 'n bietjie te neutraliseer? 
<Langjan> BAIE knoffel - dis goeie goed
<Kilos> nie baie warm nie, ek al een hier wat warm kerrie eet
<Kilos> altyd baie knoffel
<Kilos> mense met hoe bloeddruk kan dit rou insluk om druk te verlaag 
<Kilos> knoffel goeie medisyne
<Kilos> hoeie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> vergeet nou
<Kilos> te hoog in ander woorde
<Langjan> Knoffel is puik ja, vir baie probleme goed. I need to sort out my printers conflict problem, have asked specific questions vie e-mail only to get opinions instead of answers 
<Kilos> Langjan daai ip adres ding
<Kilos> die twee wat clash
<Langjan> Yes
<Kilos> verander maklikste een na 20 op die einde
<Langjan> Wat bedoel jy?  
<Kilos> 10.0.0.3 is die wat dubbel reg?
<Langjan> Ja
<Kilos> een is printer
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> ander is waar'
<Langjan> DHCP from 10.0.0.3 to 10.0.0.254.
<Kilos> daar is twee met 3 wat clash
<Kilos> printer en waar
<Langjan> As ek reg onthou het ons laas die dhcp verander na 10.0.0.4, dit is wat dit was. My eintlike vraag is sal ek weer iets breek as ek die dhcp net na 10.0.0.4 verander?
<Langjan> printer en dhcp
<Kilos> ek dink as jy dit verander na 10.0.0.0 sal dit werk van 0 tot 254
<Langjan> dan clash dit nog met 10.0.0.3 wamnt dis in die range
<Kilos> o my
<Kilos> ok probeer 4 dan
<Kilos> jy kan dit altyd verander
<Langjan> as ek dit verander na 10.0.0.4 sal dit werk soos laas, die rekenaars behoort dit op te tel en aan te pas 
<Kilos> hopelik ja
<Kilos> probeer en kyk
<Langjan> ok so as dit nie werk nie sal ek nie konneksie verloor nie?
<Langjan> of as dit gebeur kan ek net weer terug verander?
<Kilos> skakel net terug ja
<Langjan> ok sharp!
<Kilos> dis eintlik slim mense se werk daai
<Langjan> Ja ekk weet dis hoekom ek jou vra. Bak en brou lekker, geniet!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jy moet ook iewers daai router reboot dink ek
<Langjan> Hi slim Kilos als regen werk
<Kilos> mooi man
<Kilos> ek bly vir jou
<Langjan> Just changed the router address to 10.0.0.4 and the dhcp to 10.0.0.5 (that what it seemed to want) then lost connection, rebooted and Bob's your uncle. 
<Kilos> nou moenie weer probeer reg maak wat nie stukkend is nie
<Kilos> do like the ISP's do
<Langjan> dis hoekom ek eers die slim mense vra
<Kilos> first blame their stuff
<Kilos> your dropping connection is from their side
<Langjan> Yes, looks like my "router problem" is panning out to be a line problem
<Kilos> especially when seacom is down then they try spread the load but limiting others imo
<Langjan> All that hassle for nothing
<Kilos> you have learned more though so all good
<Langjan> Nothing further from the land of Oz?
<Kilos> nope just that one reply
<Langjan> Yes, so we learn all the time
<Kilos> but now i have a ref number to nag with
<Langjan> Good show! 
<Langjan> Remind them THEY are offering one-month service in n uncertain terms
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> ye
<Kilos> s
<Langjan> goo
<Langjan> d
<Kilos> i have everytime
<Kilos> haha ballies are battling
<Langjan> h
<Langjan> a
<Langjan> h
<Langjan> a
<Langjan> ballies are play
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> ing
<Langjan> caught you there!
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> ok my good friend and mentor, have a good day
<Kilos> sometimes some of these keys need a hard whack
<Kilos> you too sir.
<Kilos> keep well
<Langjan> sometimes I need a good whack
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Keep well and take care, chat again soon, next time I beak something
<Langjan> break
<Langjan> genuine ballie-battle that time!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Bye now
<Kilos> you stay well
<Langjan> thks Kilos  you also
<Kilos> cheerio my friend
<anton_may> bier tyd sien julle weer maandag
<Kilos> cal_py you here
<Kilos> she says there are a few iso's here http://forum.linuxvillage.org/
<Kilos> she says sushi is a very small light one
<Kilos> anton_may did you sort the pgp thing
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zipper> Oh boy Kilos isn't happy.
<FusionSparc> Hey guys..:)
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-30
<Kilos> morning thatgraemeguy antonmay inetpro and others
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: ty for what?
<Kilos> starting QA again sir
<inetpro> oh, I didn't
<inetpro> was probably just a hosting issue and it reconnected automagically again
<Kilos> ty anyway
 * inetpro will have to reboot it now
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> Kilos: I think for as long as Maaz remains connected it will stay alive
<Kilos> yes and spotty in my channel
<inetpro> who manages spotty?
<inetpro> cocooncrash_: ping
<Kilos> georgl 
<Kilos> is this for the tor thing
<Kilos> i noticed freenode peeps talking about it while helping someone get cloaked
<Kilos> all beyong my understanding of course
<Kilos> beyond
<inetpro> ibid needs to support SASL and I'm not sure it does by default
<Kilos> tumbleweed does ibid support SASL?
<Kilos> whew things getting more and more difficult
<Kilos> i wonder if weed still in aus
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> wb superfly
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<inetpro> Kilos: sadly looks like there's not much we can do about QA for now
<Kilos> oh my inetpro no support for sasl
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> and "When there are repeated problems with abuse or anti-social behavior from an IP range, and the users on that IP range seem to have the ability to rapidly change between many different IPs, freenode is left with the uncomfortable choices of completely blocking access to the entire range, doing nothing, or turning to SASL. "
<inetpro> I'm guessing there's been some abuse coming from the same IP range as our QA server
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> let me see if i have it on old pc on 12.04
<superfly> Thanks 
<Kilos> can you still get the ibid-stuff
<Kilos> forget what now
<Kilos> anyway no rush
<Kilos> meetings over
<Kilos> we have 3 weeks
<Kilos> lol roping in help hopefully inetpro 
<superfly> Where is QA hosted? 
<Kilos> funny name thing
<Kilos> that place thast offered free hosting for a year
<superfly> same place as Maaz? 
<superfly> Oh. Digital Ocean? 
<Kilos> no i dont think so
<Kilos> that sounds familiar
<superfly> Kilos: who set up QA? 
<Kilos> the pro superfly 
<Kilos> but had to use my credentials to get the cloak iirc
<superfly> Ja
<superfly> Kilos: did you or inetpro sign up? 
<Kilos> with the host?
<Kilos> pro did
<superfly> Ya
<superfly> Ok
<magespawn> superfly AWS free service
<superfly> magespawn: ah
<magespawn> brb
<inetpro> superfly: what mage[tab] said ^^
<superfly> inetpro: can you give me a backup of QA ?
<inetpro> sure, what do you need sir?
<Kilos--> ibid.data and ibid.ini
<inetpro> superfly: here's how much data I used for running QA: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmy6udz
<inetpro> most of that was for regular patches and updates
<Kilos> so its the host that freenode is unhappy with
<Kilos> magespawn wb
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> network and computer issues here
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> windows
<Kilos> bigger ai!
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> windows cannot update service while they are running, blah blah blah
<inetpro> magespawn: just close the windows
<inetpro> magespawn: how do I end the AWS free service to make sure they don't start charging me?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> dont they have a contact us button
<inetpro> started on 11 April 2015, so still have a bit of time left
<magespawn> inetpro i think they stop it automatically
<magespawn> they leave your account running but stop the instence i think
<inetpro> cool
<magespawn> i will check on mine tonight
<inetpro> I see there is a [Close Account] option at the bottom of the page when you've logged in and selected [My Account]
<magespawn> looks like i might be wrong https://aws.amazon.com/free/faqs/
<magespawn> about half way down
<magespawn> i did set mine originally to never exceed the free usage parameters, so that should logically include going over 12 months
<magespawn> home time for me,chat later
<Kilos> spell burocracy
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: bureaucracy
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> i even put two pairs glasses and looked inna dikpens merrie
<inetpro> Maaz: google define bureaucracy
<Maaz> inetpro: "Bureaucracy | Definition of Bureaucracy by Merriam-Webster" http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bureaucracy :: "Bureaucracy | Define Bureaucracy at Dictionary.com" http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bureaucracy :: "bureaucracy - Dictionary Definition : Vocabulary.com" https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/bureaucracy :: "Urban Dictionary:
<Maaz> Bureaucracy" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bureaucracy :: "Bureaucracy - defin…
<Kilos> thats really an ugly word
<Kilos> die engelse maak n mens kwaai dink
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> so what is up tonight?
<inetpro> magespawn: what are you planning?
<magespawn> look at a laptop for a friend, then tidy the new study, my sons old room, after chaos, and look for work
<magespawn> the look for work is a bit of an after thought really
<Kilos> did you fix the network probs magespawn 
<magespawn> yup looks like
<Kilos> when are you going to learn python
<Kilos> seriously
<magespawn> i know  little already
<Kilos> you need to know lots to be able to rewrite ibid
<magespawn> i thought ibid worked, isn't there a repo somewhere for that?
<Kilos> it hasnt got support anymore so dont work on releases after 12.04
<Kilos> but still works kiff on old servers
<Kilos> ibid must live until i dont, so i gotta find python experts with time
<magespawn> let me see what i can find out
<magespawn> i would not mind having a swing at that, although how much success we will have is questionable
<Kilos> just find out what is needed first
<Kilos> its some packages that arent used anymore i think
<inetpro> oh come on oom Kilos, I was running it on 14.04.2 LTS
<Kilos> really?
<Kilos> on a vm?
<inetpro> of course, where did you hide when I explained all that
<Kilos> you installed it in 14.04?
<inetpro> yes oom Kilos
<Kilos> no man not the vm the bot
<inetpro> the bot oom, all you need is to specify SQLAlchemy==0.6
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where was i
<inetpro> and I gave the link of all the install instructions more than once
<Kilos> where was i
<inetpro> I gave it to the fly earlier but obviously I still left out some stuff to get a complete setup, so hopefully he will be more diligent with new instruction
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> inetpro: is it actively developed?
<inetpro> magespawn: nope
<inetpro> unfortunately not, so feel free to get involved
<magespawn> sounds like a plan
<inetpro> See: http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/trunk/install.html#prerequisites
<Kilos> ja become the maintaner
<Kilos> maintainer
<inetpro> and https://launchpad.net/ibid/
<magespawn> thanks inetpro 
<Kilos> sjoe jy het hard gewerk boetie
<superfly> actually, it's moved to github
<magespawn> here https://github.com/ibid/ibid ?
<Kilos>  yeah looks like
<Kilos> but still the launchpad link for bug tracking
<Kilos> i think
<magespawn> going to read under the aircon a bit wait for it to cool down
<Kilos> ok im gonna sleep soon
<Kilos> inetpro next heat wave starts tomorrow
<Kilos> they say 35°c but will be more i think
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-31
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> TA
<superfly> Oops
<Kilos> im deaf so no prob
<Kilos> peeps need to shout at me
<superfly> Kilos: What is "QA" supposed to mean? 
<Kilos> question /answer
<superfly> Hrm
<Kilos> and she is female
<Kilos> ask pro why
<Kilos> i suppose we could look for latin meanings
<Kilos> like QED
<Kilos> all i member bout that is quite easily done
<superfly> Mine is called "iTwinkle" and is also a she 
<Kilos> oh yes i remember her in the ibid channel
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> time to see which one makes the best coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA leeave #ubuntu-za
<QA> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> QA leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-23
<inetpro> hiho
<Kilos> hi inetpro , might be away a while. ian talking to steve bhiko
<Kilos> not too hot today
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<thatgraemeguy> afternoon/evening/morning superfly .... what's your timezone, for future reference?
<thatgraemeguy> oh never mind, I figured it out with my crazy good detective skills
<thatgraemeguy> good night superfly, guess you're asleep already :D
<andrewlsd> Mornings. team chat topic: http://xkcd.com/1782/
<paddatrapper> morning andrewlsd, everyone
<andrewlsd> \o paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: that one is very true. Don't like moving off IRC
<nsnzero> morning all
 * andrewlsd likes the IRC-bridge feature that most of those chat platforms have.
<andrewlsd> \o nsnzero
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero 
<paddatrapper> It is very nice. Means I don't have to install Slack or mattermost for the teams that require me to use it
<andrewlsd> +1 paddatrapper
<theblazehen> morning
<theblazehen> andrewlsd most?
 * theblazehen still wants https://zulip.org/
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I didn't like zulip's UI.
<andrewlsd> (I guess you can't please everyone ie me)
 * andrewlsd wants mattermost.
 * andrewlsd actually just wants IRC, with nice chatops bots.
<andrewlsd> plus a bouncer/proxy (like Quassel, that I am using now)
 * theblazehen would like matrix.org
<theblazehen> andrewlsd any reason for mattermost > matrix.org?
<theblazehen> It has proper irc bridge, and many choices of client
<andrewlsd> things I couldn't do with matrix. I think file uploads mebbe? (although a bot with pastebin type link integration would sort that out_
<andrewlsd> )
<theblazehen> File uploads work
<andrewlsd> ty theblazehen. must have been something else.  you got a matrix up and running for me to look at again?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd I had, until the accident :( riot.im is a pretty frontend to the matrix.org matrix server
<andrewlsd> yeah. I used that. I can't remember what I used on my phone, but it wouldn't take long to figure out.
<jerit> more mense
 * paddatrapper must look into setting up a matrix server again
 * andrewlsd ducks away from Quassel for a bit.
<jerit> a matrix server?
<theblazehen> jerit matrix.org
<jerit_> luister manne
<jerit_> wat maak julle?
<smile> hoi :)
<jerit_> hiya smile
<smile> :DD
<kulelu88> does anybody know how to set timestamps on bash history logs?
<kulelu88> I tried this: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-bash-history-display-date-time/ , but my bash_history shows no timestamps
<pavlushka> kulelu88: try "man history" its there.
<kulelu88> pavlushka: I was hoping for something quicker than reading the whole man page
<pavlushka> kulelu88: actually I am saving my time too :p
<kulelu88> probably easier to not answer then to say "read the man page" ;)
<pavlushka> kulelu88: yeah, but I chose the harder option just for you ;)
<kulelu88> "thanks" XD
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-24
<nsnzero> morning guys
<nsnzero> everyday i receive at least 1 phising email - is there anywhere i can report it ? 
<andrewlsd> \o all
<andrewlsd> missed, kulelu88
<andrewlsd> maaz tell kulelu88 to ping andrewlsd if he still hasn't got history timestamps working
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: Only one, that's not bad. Since subscribing to debian mailing lists I get about 5-10 a day
<paddatrapper> Luckily all caught by the spam filter
<nsnzero> thanks paddatrapper - i wanted to report it so others dont get caught - i have a good spam filter - common sense - unfortuanately others may not 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<andrewlsd> \o thatgraemeguy
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: Yeah I understand, not sure there is a place to report them that is actually effective
<nsnzero> would be nice if these spammer can get caught 
<paddatrapper> Anyone know of a good online storage service for dumping about 5-10GB worth of backups? Preferably with a low price-point
<andrewlsd> Amazon Glacier paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> and/or "crashplan"
<andrewlsd> Glacier is very cheap,  until you need to recover all your data.
<nsnzero> mega.nz free account 50G
<andrewlsd> Glacier allows you to retrieve a percentage of your data at no additional charge.  +1 for nszero
<andrewlsd> with any cloud hosting, also have a plan for how to migrate to another provider, in case the one you've selected closes down (or just shutters that product)
<paddatrapper> thanks, yeah I just back-up the lxc containers and then restore them to a new host if I need to move providers, etc, but I need to find a way of doing it that doesn't require me downloading it all locally
<andrewlsd> ... if those containers contain sensitive information then you probably want to encrypt that data before uploading them.
<paddatrapper> Definitely plan on it
<andrewlsd> OTH,  you could run your own LXD image registry on amazon. and use that to publish your LXC containers.
<andrewlsd> ... methinks Mega is likely the easiest option.
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: is it possible to rsync/similar to mega?
<nsnzero> i havent used it myself - but they offer megatools a command line client - not sure if its free though
<nsnzero> this might help - its free - https://github.com/megous/megatools
<paddatrapper> thanks. I'll take a look
<paddatrapper> And it's in debian repos
<nsnzero> and this if you want to mount the share locally  - https://github.com/matteoserva/MegaFuse
 * andrewlsd lurks
<paddatrapper> Do we have a meeting tonight?
<nsnzero> maaz might know 
<nsnzero> the ubuntu loco team portal needs updating btw 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: meeting
<Maaz> Meetings are held every 3rd Monday of each month at 19h30 SAST. More info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings
<paddatrapper> That page is also out of date...
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: so we should have had a meeting on the 16th, by the looks of that info from Maaz
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: The channel title says today at 20:30. Then I guess shall we have it?
<paddatrapper> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Kilos was last seen 1 day, 5 hours and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-01-23 07:43:16 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-01-23 08:06:13 SAST
<chesedo> we should have a meeting tonight
<chesedo> paddatrapper: seems like you would be chair... i can share our cheatsheet in a bit if you are still up to it?
<chesedo> To all: the meeting page has been updated so feel free to add anything missing...
<chesedo> Maaz: announce Meeting here tonight
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting here tonight
<chesedo> inetpro: can you send out the twitter notification for the meeting?
<chesedo> hi synapse | Guest89004
<chesedo> and welcome to the ubuntu-za channel
<jerit> chesedo: I read the word cheese in your nick now I want cheese puffs
<paddatrapper> chesedo: cool. That would be great thanks
<chesedo> jerit: nlsthzn may have some again at the meeting tonight :P
<chesedo> thought he never shares them either :D
<chesedo> inetpro: we also need to make sure paddatrapper has Maaz permissions for tonight's meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: last seen kulelu88
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> Maaz: seen kulelu88
<Maaz> chesedo: kulelu88 was last seen 16 hours, 43 minutes and 55 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-01-23 21:54:05 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-01-24 04:56:36 SAST
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> chesedo: I won't make the meeting tonight
<inetpro> paddatrapper: let's see whether we can get you up on Maaz
<paddatrapper> inetpro: thanks, that would be useful
<inetpro> Maaz: help accounts
<Maaz> inetpro: Manage users accounts with the bot. An account represents a person. An account has one or more identities, which is a user on a specific source.
<Maaz> You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   I am <identity> on <source>
<Maaz>   link user <username> to <identity> on <source>
<Maaz>   remove identity <identity> on <source> [from <username>]
<Maaz>   create account [<name>]
<Maaz>   delete (my account|account <name>)
<Maaz>   rename (my account|account <name>) to <name>
<Maaz>   set (my|<account>) <name> to <value>
<Maaz>   list (my|<username>'s) identities
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions for paddatrapper
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know who paddatrapper is
<paddatrapper> lol
<inetpro> paddatrapper: try this: "Maaz: I am paddatrapper on irc"
<inetpro> obviously without quotes
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am paddatrapper on irc
<Maaz> paddatrapper: I've created the account paddatrapper for you
<Maaz> paddatrapper: I am not connected to irc
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am paddatrapper on freenode
<Maaz> paddatrapper: This identity is already attached to account paddatrapper
<shifter> whats up all
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions for paddatrapper
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: none
<paddatrapper> hey shifter 
<inetpro> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to paddatrapper
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions for paddatrapper
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: +chairmeeting
<inetpro> paddatrapper: done
<paddatrapper> thanks
<shifter> has anyone used bitvise ssh before on windows?
<shifter> hey paddatrapper 
<inetpro> paddatrapper: don't know whether it matters that we said irc rather than freenode above
<inetpro> if you want you can just remove identity and we try again
<inetpro> shifter: what is windows?
<shifter> anyone know of a good alternative for bitvise ssh, something that can open a terminal window and a sftp windows
<shifter> inetpro, its cancer, i recently found the cure
<inetpro> haha :-D
<superfly> inetpro: What's the time? 
<sakhi> Hello ubuntu-za
<superfly> shifter: putty or winscp
<superfly> Hi sakhi 
<shifter> thanks superfly, do they have sftp windows as well?
<sakhi> hi superfly happy for you :) greencard.
<superfly> sakhi: thanks! 
<superfly> shifter: I don't know. I just know that those two are tools some colleagues of mine used. I last used Windows more than 10 years ago 
<sakhi> Any suggestions on Linux based VPN (besides OpenVPN) that will allow users connection to their Windows DC's and other local MS services?
<shifter> lol, thanks superfly 
<superfly> sakhi: what about pptp? 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: It does, it it dependent on your config file - by default it uses freenode, as each irc server (freenode, atrum, oftc, etc) is a different source
<paddatrapper> hey superfly 
<superfly> Hey paddatrapper! 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: link user paddatrapper to paddatrapper on freenode
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Just do it yourself
<sakhi> Pf-Sense (vpn) -> Auth -> AD -> Services. I need to have *nix on the edge.
<paddatrapper> superfly: How goes things?
<sakhi> superfly: that should work, will check it, will also look at what IKE.
<superfly> paddatrapper: slowly. Finally got a desk, so now I can at least set up the mac again and have a desktop machine 
<paddatrapper> superfly: Nice! Getting there
<superfly> paddatrapper: am uncle gave us a PC, but we need to go fetch it, so I'm not sure what its specs are 
<superfly> *an
<superfly> paddatrapper, sakhi: What's the time there at the moment? 
<superfly> I've completely lost track 
<sakhi> superfly: 16:20
<superfly> Thanks. I want to try to be at the meeting 
<paddatrapper> superfly: Meeting is in 2h10
<superfly> OK, 9:30 my time 
<shifter> if I wanted to run sublime test form the terminal, how would i do that?
<shifter> *test
<shifter> *text
<paddatrapper> shifter: you use vim :)
<shifter> lol eventually
<shifter> let me crawl first before I move to hyper speed 
<paddatrapper> lol, vim isn't too bad
<superfly> actually, it's easier to just go straight to vim. It's so completely different to other editors that you'll only get more confused if you use others. 
<shifter> aw maaaaaaaaaaan
<superfly> http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html
<superfly> shifter: read that ^^
<superfly> shifter: also this: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2012/03/21/why-vim/
<shifter> ok, prepare for more annoying questions LOL
<superfly> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Yckiwntz2PIGsbSn6Q3COPmCLLntVw7h1DJwk9mbeEg/mobilepresent
<shifter> im still on the first resource
<chesedo-> superfly: hi, do you know of any good *complete* and in-depth vim guides?
<shifter> vi is the "killerest" LOL
<superfly> chesedo: I don't. I used the first article I linked to, and then I just used it on a daily basis for anything that involved typing, except e-mails.
<superfly> You can probably figure out a way to use it for e-mail too, I just haven't bothered because my e-mail is web-based,
<superfly> chesedo, shifter: also, use Neovim, not vim. And get some good plugins installed. I'll put up my configuration just now. 
<shifter> im trying out vimtutor
<superfly> chesedo, shifter: also, http://vimawesome.com
<superfly> chesedo, shifter: I'm using vim-plug as a plugin manager. See https://github.com/junegunn/vim-plug
<superfly> chesedo, shifter: this is my init.vim for Neovim: https://bin.snyman.info/mmm8mcm7
<paddatrapper> superfly: mutt for email, with $EDITOR=vim will allow you to use it for email too
<superfly> paddatrapper: does mutt work with imap?
 * paddatrapper has his config in git: https://gitlab.com/paddatrapper/dotfiles
<paddatrapper> superfly: last I checked yup
<paddatrapper> I was using it with Gmail for a while, then got lazy
<superfly> paddatrapper: I have my config in bzr on a server I control ;-)
<superfly> I need to install loggerhead or something
<paddatrapper> superfly: Nice, a little _too_ much work for me there
<paddatrapper> I need to fix the current issues I'm facing before I even consider adding more to my infrastructure
<superfly> paddatrapper: actually, all you need is bzr installed on the server (and in the case of git, git) for a remote repo. for a frontend you'd need something like cgit
<paddatrapper> one day then :)
<shifter> man this is hectic
<superfly> chesedo, shifter: also, install Hack: http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/
<superfly> paddatrapper: so, is this meeting happening?
 * superfly feels like he's missing something
<paddatrapper> superfly: Seems I can't maths - supposed to be in an hour
<superfly> ah, OK
<paddatrapper> Sorry was busy with supper
<superfly> np
<superfly> It's currently 10:25am here, so I've pretty much got all day ;-)
<superfly> paddatrapper: just a tip, we should have an AGREED to end every topic. If you look at the last meeting's minutes, you'll see that there are lots of topics, but nothing to say what we actually discussed or even decided (if anything)
<superfly> Maaz: help meetings
<Maaz> superfly: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<superfly> paddatrapper: I think using "idea" might also be a good idea... if you'll excuse the pun
<paddatrapper> superfly: thanks. Yeah will do 
<superfly> paddatrapper: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161122#Summary to see what I mean
<superfly> maybe I should raise it as an idea in the meeting ;-)
<superfly> how meta :-P
<nsnzero> evening all
 * smile pokes superfly
<smile> is there a meeting tonight / today?
<superfly> hi nsnzero, smile
<nsnzero> at 8.30
<superfly> smile: yes
<superfly> in about 15 minutes
<smile> okay :)
<nsnzero> greetings superfly and smile 
<superfly> nsnzero: 11:30 my time, I think
<smile> Don't forget it's 19:13 here, nsnzero :p 
<nsnzero> my apologies 8.30pm
<smile> oke :) 
<nsnzero> back in the day my grandfather used to wind his watch , now we have to charge our watches
<smile> kmf: welcome
<kmf> hi smile 
<nsnzero> thanks for joining us kmf 
<kmf> np nsnzero 
<superfly> sup kmf!
<kmf> howdy superfly ... hoe's die weer?
<superfly> kmf: 'n bietjie koud, maar nie sleg nie. beter a kaapstad se winter, en veels beter as gauteng se winter
<superfly> *as
<kmf> lol ... keep to engrish sounds better
<nsnzero> almost meeting time ...
<paddatrapper> 2 minutes according to my clock
<chesedo> a few seconds
<paddatrapper> and
<chesedo> hi kmf
<paddatrapper> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - January 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<kmf> chesedo: hello!
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<paddatrapper> Welcome all those who made it, thanks for being here!
<paddatrapper> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg. 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Okay
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Yessir
<paddatrapper> The agenda for today is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170124 feel free to add any last minute stuff
<paddatrapper> everyone happy with the agenda?
<nsnzero> Maaz: i am nsnzero
<Maaz> nsnzero: Righto
<chesedo> paddatrapper: I'm ok with it
<kmf> +1
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Review of previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review of previous minutes
<paddatrapper> Previous minutes are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161122#Summary
<paddatrapper> Everyone happy with the minutes of last meeting? Even if it was a while ago
<paddatrapper> ?
<chesedo> yes
<kmf> +1
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Plans for 2017 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2017
<paddatrapper> They aren't around, but does anyone know the status of magespawn's application or that of tareq or Kapanda?
<chesedo> superfly kmf nsnzero thatgraemeguy shifter spinza  would you guys introduce yourself to Maaz with your fullnames
<chesedo> paddatrapper: i am checking magespawns
<paddatrapper> And while we're at it, anyone else wanting help with membership, launchpad IDs, etc?
<kmf> Maaz: I am Karl Fischer
<Maaz> kmf: Righto
<chesedo> wiki page still missing for him
<paddatrapper> superfly: word wakker man!
<chesedo> lol, we took to long, he was eager 2h ago :P
<paddatrapper> chesedo: cool. I haven't seen tareq or Kapanda around at all
<paddatrapper> yeah kids must be calling
<paddatrapper> Ok then is there an update on Ubuntu for Hope?
<chesedo> paddatrapper: tareq is from somewhre in asia and only Kilos has contact with him...
<superfly> sorry, busy with some other things
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<chesedo> Kapanda has not been around in a while
<paddatrapper> Wonder how Kilos is doing... Hasn't been online today at all
<chesedo> paddatrapper: I do not know if we have any...
 * chesedo also wonders
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed magespawn still needs a wiki page, Kapanda hasn't been seen in a while and Kilos is the only one with contact with Kapanda
<Maaz> Agreed: magespawn still needs a wiki page, Kapanda hasn't been seen in a while and Kilos is the only one with contact with Kapanda
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed no update on Ubuntu for Hope
<Maaz> Agreed: no update on Ubuntu for Hope
<chesedo> kmf: any events planned for Ubuntu for Hope that we can help with
<kmf> chesedo: ...
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Events 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<paddatrapper> I'll take that as no kmf :)
<kmf> chesedo: nothing major planned, but I want to organize a GLUG party
<kmf> paddatrapper: ... sorry my wife called ... she has OP status ....
<chesedo> kmf: sound exciting!!!
<kmf> chesedo: GLUG is 20 years old I think 
<paddatrapper> kmf: No problem. That she does!
<paddatrapper> That's impressive
<kmf> chesedo: spoke to Ross Addis and he is keen to do something from a RedHat side :D
 * paddatrapper has no idea how old CLUG is
<inetpro> good evening 
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer 
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<paddatrapper> hey inetpro 
<chesedo> kmf: is this in the near future?
<kmf> chesedo: .... I hope so ... but he is busy now ... it's the RedHat forum
<kmf> @inetpro hello Oom Gustav
<paddatrapper> kmf: I take it GLUG is 20 y/o this year?
<kmf> paddatrapper: .... ja ... I think 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed kmf wants to organise a GLUG part sometime soon for what may be their 20th year
<Maaz> Agreed: kmf wants to organise a GLUG part sometime soon for what may be their 20th year
<inetpro> chesedo: sorry, I forgot to tweet about the meeting 
<chesedo> inetpro: np
<paddatrapper> Anyone able to report back about devug that happend earlier this month?
<inetpro> kmf: good to see you here 
 * chesedo forgot to got all things ready late last week
<kmf> inetpro: my pleasure ... you look good have you lost some weight or is it my new font that makes you look smaller
<paddatrapper> lol
<inetpro> haha :) 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: seemed like kulelu88 was interested in going, but do not know anything
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed no info about devug
<Maaz> Agreed: no info about devug
 * chesedo rofl
<kmf> ;)
<paddatrapper> Ok then there are two events coming up - rubyfuza and devconf, anyone know more?
<paddatrapper> rubyfuza: 2-4 February 2017 Cape Town and devconf: 9 March, 2017, Johannesburg
<inetpro> sounds good 
<kmf> paddatrapper: ... yes ... what about scaleconf?
<paddatrapper> kmf: I shall add it in! That's next month isn't it?
<shifter> Maaz: I am C Fleming
<Maaz> shifter: Okay
<paddatrapper> Scaleconf - 9-10 March, Cape Town
<paddatrapper> Kirstenbosch nog al!
<kmf> paddatrapper: yebo ... same time as devconf ....
<inetpro> anyone here been to previous scaleconf events? 
<superfly> I went to ScaleConf 2013
<paddatrapper> superfly: What's its focus?
<superfly> paddatrapper: mostly boasting about how much data they're processing
<chesedo> superfly: highpoint/best that you got from it?
<superfly> chesedo: anyone can process a lot of data if you have a lot of money
 * superfly turns the sarcasm down a little
 * paddatrapper wonders if SKA will present anything considering the volumes they process
<superfly> chesedo: the best talk, in my opinion, was actually my boss's
<superfly> paddatrapper: they did in 2013
<superfly> they had some MS salesdrone present on Azure
<paddatrapper> As always
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed Rubyfuza: 2-4 February, Cape Town :: Scaleconf: 9-10 March, Cape Town :: Devconf: 9 March, Johannesburg
<Maaz> Agreed: Rubyfuza: 2-4 February, Cape Town :: Scaleconf: 9-10 March, Cape Town :: Devconf: 9 March, Johannesburg
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<paddatrapper> Anyone know anything about the Ubuntu education project?
<kmf> nope
<superfly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmMofn2dKhA
<chesedo> same here
<superfly> (my boss's talk)
<paddatrapper> superfly: was about to ask, thanks
<paddatrapper> anything else anyone wants to bring up?
 * inetpro don't remember seeing anything about Ubuntu education recently 
 * inetpro wondering whether highvoltage is still involved with edubuntu
<chesedo> inetpro: Kapanda and william are the main guys on it
<paddatrapper> inetpro: as far as I know, yes
<paddatrapper> in that I am redesigning stuff that he wants to include in it
<inetpro> nice 
<inetpro> wb MaNI 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<paddatrapper> Next meeting 28 February 2017 @ 20:30 according to the agenda, is that fine?
<kmf> +1
<inetpro> +1
<chesedo> +1
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 28 February 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 28 February 2017 @ 20:30
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<MaNI> inetpro, thanks 
<paddatrapper> Who feels like volunteering as tribute?
<paddatrapper> hey MaNI 
 * inetpro votes for paddatrapper 
<kmf> me 2
<paddatrapper> It's still before the start of term, so should be possible
<chesedo> inetpro: you are chickening out again :P
<paddatrapper> lol
<chesedo> I am also ok with that
<inetpro> chesedo: you guys are better than me 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed paddatrapper to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: paddatrapper to chair next meeting
<paddatrapper> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-01-24-18-30-31.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-01-24-18-30-31.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-01-24-18-30-31.html
<paddatrapper> Thanks everyone!
<inetpro> great job paddatrapper 
<chesedo> awesomely done paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> thanks inetpro, chesedo 
<inetpro> chesedo: my time is still too uncertain at this stage 
<inetpro> life keeping me busy 
<chesedo> inetpro: i'm just pooling your leg
<inetpro> good night everybody 
<kmf> good night
<kmf> love you all
<chesedo> night inetpro kmf
<superfly> paddatrapper: you know what would be useful in ibid, an "INFO" for meetings
<smile> bye! :) 
<paddatrapper> superfly: yeah. There are a couple of things I'd like to pull from the Debconf bot like that 
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-25
<inetpro> goeiemore
<paddatrapper> goeie more inetpro, almal
<inetpro> what would "INFO" be used for in meetings?
<paddatrapper> information that is relevent to the minutes, but not an action for someone to do
<superfly> night inetpro, paddatrapper
 * andrewlsd lurks
<theblazehen> Morning all
<nsnzero> morning guys
<pavlushka> morning nsnzero :)
<nsnzero> hey there pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello nsnzero :), I was connected but missed the yesterday's meeting here, awe.
 * pavlushka thinks what's Cryterion 's criteria now ?
<nsnzero> i was in the meeting but i missed most of it - bad mobile internet connection
<nsnzero> minutes should be available 
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> paddatrapper: I can not find you on our trello page
<chesedo> what is your nick there?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: should be paddatrapper on there
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Fixed, I am paddatrapper now
<magespawn> good morning
<nsnzero> hi magespawn , long time no C
<nsnzero> but i use python quite often , lol
<magespawn> lol
<chesedo> paddatrapper: found ya
<jerit_> So I drive all the way out to Cullinan (roughly 130km from home) to the magistrates court there so that I can have summons issued on a guy who owes me a lot of money
<jerit_> 2nd time I've been out there since the person I was supposed to deal with wasn't there the last time
<jerit_> surprise surprise, the dude's off this whole week as well
<nsnzero> jerit did you send a register letter of demand to the defaulter ?
<nsnzero> *registered letter 
<jerit> nsnzero: I sent it via registered post
<jerit> but since the whole business affair has been done through my mom's business there's a question as to whether the company can claim against the guy in small claims though the guy at the court wasn't able to find specific legislation that says a company can't make such a claim in small claims
<nsnzero> small claims court is for amounts less than R5000 iirc
<nsnzero> jerit this might be of some help http://www.osti.co.za/small-claims-court.html the maximum claim amount is R15 000
<jerit> small claims is up to 15k
<jerit> my claim is for 20k, but I'd rather get 75% of 20k than 100% of 0
<smile> Hi guys, you might like this :) https://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder
<chesedo> smile: in my browser i use this -> https://robwu.nl/lyricshere/ (you might find the extra sources interesting)
<magespawn> chat later all
<smile> chesedo: very nice, thanks! :D
 * smile hugs chesedo
<smile> :)
<smile> I already have a lot of coverage by using the services I implemented :)
<smile> * I've
<smile> But sure enough, it's always nice to have more coverage :p
<smile> Or in the case a service does down we'll still have lyrics :)
<superfly> Goeie môre
<smile> superfly: hallo :)
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<superfly> o/
<superfly> paddatrapper: how is Nugget doing, btw?
<paddatrapper> superfly: unfortunately he died after his last batch of vaccinations... He had an allergic reaction and the vet couldn't get the fluid out of his lungs. Vet said it's extremely rare and he's never seen it happen before 
<superfly> 0_o
<paddatrapper> It was a huge shock to us too
<superfly> Sadly, in general, reactions to vaccines is not actually that rare. most people just don't talk about it
<paddatrapper> Yeah... 
<jerit> 170.4km round trip to get my court documents submitted so that I can sue the guy who owes me money and I can't even do it because my current documents are all on my company's letterhead
<jerit> Small Claims Court doesn't allow companies to initiate claims
<jerit> but I think I can get around that by removing the letterhead from the letter of demand, sending it again and waiting another 14 days before I continue with the claim
<inetpro> good evening 
<inetpro> oom Kilos sending regards to everyone from a lazyboy at Steve Biko
<inetpro> no beds available 
<inetpro> for the last 3 days already 
<jerit> what's the matter with him :(
<inetpro> jerit: waiting for a bypass procedure or stents
<jerit> doesn't sound good
<inetpro> mentioned Unstable angina, a condition in which your heart doesn't get enough blood flow and oxygen
<jerit> :(
<jerit> send him my best okay?
<inetpro> +1
<kulelu88> who is this? inetpro 
<jerit> oom Kilos
<kulelu88> eish
<jerit> indeed :(
<paddatrapper> Eish. Hope he gets sorted quickly! 
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-26
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> I hear that Kilos at least has a bed this morning
<superfly> Glad to hear that.
<superfly> Night inetpro.
<inetpro> good night superfly
<inetpro> oh and hi kmf
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<theblazehen> Morning all
<Cryterion> mornings
<paddatrapper> morning
<chesedo> mornin
<nsnzero> morning all 
<paddatrapper> hey Kilos, how goes it?
<Kilos> hi all. im ok. battle with tiny keyboard..will keep pro informed
<Kilos> you all keep well
<nsnzero> get well soon kilos 
<andrewlsd> \0  Hi all.
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Langjan message from Kilos: ...doc forgot to fill in admittance form to 9.3 then tells me I'm not having an attack now so I can go home.
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Langjan message from Kilos: I refused and got him to read the report from monash health now ibooked into 9.3 again when there is an empty bed
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Langjan message from Kilos: Sigh. Such incompetence.
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: tell Langjan please tell inetpro to tell Kilos I say "all the best Oom..." :-)
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<thatgraemeguy> o:-)
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> miles saying, "Lol. Ty so much. I wish I had my lappy here. I miss you guys. All the best to everyone"
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: the LOL ^^ is meant for you
<thatgraemeguy> :D
<thatgraemeguy> nobody close that can organise to bring the man his laptop..... shame :-o
<inetpro> or maybe he just needs a different IRC client on his phone
<thatgraemeguy> what phone does he have
<inetpro> he used the webchat to come online this morning
<inetpro> some HUWEI but not sure what model...
<thatgraemeguy> probably an android
<inetpro> will find out later... "Wbb. Moving wards"
<thatgraemeguy> I've used AndroIRC before, not sure how it stacks up against any competition but I found it useable enough
<thatgraemeguy> bbl
<jerit> inetpro: any news on Kilos?
<jerit> thatgraemeguy: I'm using a client called IrcSays by JakeSays
<jerit> it's pretty amazing to be honest
<jerit> simple, but stable
<andrewlsd> I use Quassel on Android thatgraemeguy inetpro, I have a quassel server that Kilos could connect to for less join/quit
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
 * pavlushka missing Kilos
 * pavlushka thinks may be he has gone under scissors and knife
<jerit> http://i.imgur.com/3RTRvAK.jpg
<superfly> Morning all
<chesedo> morning superfly
<chesedo> inetpro: it sounds like you are there with our beloved oom Kilos?
<smile> hi :p
<nsnzero> evening guys - any know how to clone a sub directory from github ?
<smile> nsnzero: yeah :p
<smile> give me a minute
<smile> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/600079/how-do-i-clone-a-subdirectory-only-of-a-git-repository
<smile> you might want to do a whole clone though, if the repo isn't gigantic
<nsnzero> is that 1 using svn ? already read it smile - i want to clone a sub directory of what appears to be a gigabyte repo
<smile> nsnzero: git :p 
<smile> hmm
<smile> the question is svn, the first answer is just a theoretical answer, the second answer provides the solution
<nsnzero> svn export <repo>/trunk/<folder> 
<smile> nsnzero: I would still download the whole repo if your capacity/internet cap allows :)
<smile> nsnzero: that's not the "1st" answer :p 
<smile> try git archive --remote=<repo_url> <branch> <path> | tar xvf -
<smile> ;) 
<nsnzero> but its the easiest ...
<smile> I hope you don't need to commit your changes back to GitHub? :p 
<smile> can you even use svn for github? :p 
<nsnzero> nope its just a bunch of scripts for me to read through 
<smile> git archive --remote=URL master DIRECTORY | tar xvf -
<smile> ;) 
<smile> easy! :DD
<nsnzero> thamks smile !
<smile> nsnzero: you're welcome :) 
<nsnzero> i get this though (GIT_DISCOVERY_ACROSS_FILESYSTEM not set)
<nsnzero> i will just clone the entire repo 
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-27
<paddatrapper> morning everyone from the wet CT
<andrewlsd> Wonderful rain for CPT. So glad.
<andrewlsd> morning paddatrapper
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> Morning paddatrapper andrewlsd magespawn inetpro and others from a wet and cold PRT too
<Langjan> Good morning all
<Maaz> Langjan: Langjan: By the way, you have a pile of memos waiting for you, too many to read out in public. PM me
<andrewlsd> morning chesedo magespawn inetpro 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> I mean good morning Langjan
<Langjan> Hi inetpro are you well?
<inetpro> oh and chesedo and all others as well 
<inetpro> Langjan: good and yourself
<Langjan> Very well thanks
<Langjan> Havent seen kilos around
<inetpro> Langjan: am not sure whether you can read the pile of messages from Maaz
<Langjan> I have tried but cannot get to them
<Langjan> Opened up PM but how do I ask Maaz for them?
<inetpro> Miles wrote, "...doc forgot to fill in admittance form to 9.3 then tells me I'm not having an attack now so I can go hom"
<inetpro> "I refused and got him to read the report from monash health now ibooked into 9.3 again when there is an empty bed"
<inetpro> "Sigh. Such incompetence."
<inetpro> was sitting in a lazyboy for three days at steve bikho because they didn't have beds
<Langjan> inetpro, it's shocking what happens in hospitals, even the private ones
<Langjan> So hes been admitted at emergency?
<inetpro> he just told me that he will try to come online here in about an hour
<Langjan> Good, thanks
<inetpro> yep, still in there... think since Monday
<inetpro> traffic on this rainy day in Pretoria was a real disaster this morning 
<andrewlsd> Channel topic needs to be updated with next meeting date. still states 24 Jan.
<andrewlsd> inetpro: I think you can change it.
<inetpro> andrewlsd: oops... will do that asap
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 28 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/2jXEpYt
<inetpro> andrewlsd: done... thanks for the reminder
<andrewlsd> +1 inetpro
<inetpro> Langjan: you can always chat with him directly on Telegram as well
<Langjan> OK thanks inetpro 
<nsnzero> morning guys'
<pavlushka> Morning back to everyone :)
<pavlushka> So Kilos is in Hospital, good to know.
<chesedo> inetpro: did you mark that on trello as well?
 * chesedo has to restrict his internet until the 1st (cap almost out)
<inetpro> chesedo: ouch, I'll do it quick
<inetpro> at least the end of the month is close
<inetpro> \
<chesedo> thanks inetpro
<chesedo> yip...
<inetpro> hashtag CappedInternetMustFall
 * chesedo is waiting for fibre is his area
<jerit> mweb has uncapped starting around R200
<tumbleweed> my parents had a fibre project in their area
<tumbleweed> and immediately after that started, telkom launched fibre
<tumbleweed> the original fibre project hasn't got started in their street, yet
<chesedo> jerit: adsl and 3g are not options for... telkom will not serve my area and I have poor 3g/LTE reception...
<chesedo> s/for/for me/
<chesedo> only have WISP and fibre to look forward to
<jerit> I'd give my left nut for fibre
<jerit> google fibre if it was available
<chesedo> atleast the entire community is working together to get open fibre here (for that last 2 years about)
<chesedo> inetpro: you might also be insterested in it http://ptanorthfibre.co.za/
<inetpro> chesedo: oh of course I am, thanks 
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<smile> hi :)
<smile> bye :p 
<smile> hi
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-28
<smile> bye :p
<smile> good night! 
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-29
<smile> hi! :)
<jerit> so I was gonna try to chmod some stuff on my server but because my business partner hasn't been able to pay Amazon for AWS, the AWS account is inaccessible so I can't go in and update the firewall to gain entry via ssh
<jerit> entry = access
<Langjan> Hi inetpro 
<Langjan> Any news from kilos? Please convey my best wishes and those of thatgraemeguy to him if you chat to him
<Langjan> for a speedy and complete recovery
<pavlushka> Hello inetpro :)
<pavlushka> inetpro: tell Kilos that I pray for for him (though I am not regular in my prayers)
<nlsthzn> lightweight IRC client is light
<nlsthzn> light on features >.<
<jerit> anyone living in or close to Meyerton?
<superfly> jerit: I'm afraid I'm a little far from there... ;-) 
<jerit> I might be moving there
<kulelu88> yo superfly . hows life in trumpland?
<superfly> kulelu88: all good. 
<superfly> Just seeing how one-sided news in the world is... 
<superfly> News always has a bias 
<kulelu88> you should be okay though :P he only dislikes brown people 
<superfly> Actually, Trump holds the record for the most non-white support for a republican. 
<superfly> And the list of countries in his most recent executive order was from the Obama administration 
<jerit> all good?
<jerit> twitter is full of people who can't shut up about how awful it is
<kulelu88> are you actually justifying his actions? superfly 0.o
<superfly> Nope, just pointing out the truth, which the media doesn't seem to be interested in 
<superfly> Anyway, I need to go. 
<kulelu88> yeah but people are aware those countries were on a "suspicious" list. he went and made them non-entry
<jerit> I just keep telling everybody that if they don't like the way he's doing things, then they should go whine to the 46.8% of registered voters who had better things to do on Election Day
<kulelu88> jerit: we have the same problem in SA with people moaning but voter turnout is low
<jerit> I've never missed an election since I was 18 so I have the right to moan
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-22
<inetpro> goeiemore
<paddatrapper> more inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-23
<nsnzero> morning sll
<nsnzero> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero 
<inetpro> good mornings
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-24
<inetpro> .
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-27
<inetpro> .
<nlsthzn> o/ all... any ppl around at this time of night?
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-28
<Langjan> Hi all, how is everybody doing? Any news about kilos? 
#ubuntu-za 2019-01-23
<CuttingEdge> greetings all
<CuttingEdge> random question: does anyone here know of anyone looking for a devops role at a local telecoms company ?
<CuttingEdge> i've got 2-3 spots at rain that i need to fill ;)
#ubuntu-za 2019-01-24
<afrodeity> greetings
